# C&D Farming..oh what a life!



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 7, 2020)

Hi there...since threads can go on for ever, I’m going to take my time explaining how we became hobby farmers.  My husban has farming in his background, but he didn’t enjoy the cruel part.  I was raised in the wealthy suburbs south of Pgh and always wanted many animals.  Always wanted to do 4h...but apparently they don’t let mutts in the fair. . I married young and had IVF treatment to conceive my son.  I broke my back in four places giving birth, due to an unknown spinal disorde.  My ex left me.  My parents had retired to NW PA and I needed their help.  I was in a wheelchair at that point with a baby.  Things gradually got a bit better, but I wore a leg brace for 10 years...let’s back up.  I met this wonderful man, Chris...when not even my relatives thought Id ever find love.  My back never got better, and other parts of my health got worse.  My shi tzu became my service dog for seizures.  I had tremors bad, and seizures at least four a day...full blown epilepsy.  Other health stuff too. I had an inHome health aide for a couple months so Chris could leave my side a bit.  But, then i got on medication and things started to turn around!  We were Having a lot of fun in the garden...we sell our produce in our own farm market at the end of our driveway.  I always needed a cane, but it was ok.  We were out raking apples and I hurt my ankle.  Bad.  After months of drs..it turned out I tore my perineal tendon.  Had surgery.  But..it turned out to be a gift from God!  You see, I had 7 mths of intense PT...they didn’t only work my ankle, but my whole leg...which was my bad leg from years ago.  I became stronger than ever!  During my PT, Chris knew my love of animals and, we gradually started up the farm, one type at a time.  And now we have rabbits, chickens, roosters, ducks, goose, pot belly pigs, Hampshire pig goats and three wonderful dogs!  I gained 20 lbs... I was 105 and a wreck of bones...now I’m strong,  I feel better than I have in 25 years...and  couldn’t have done any of it without my husband, who knew what I wanted and gave it all to me, and God.

My son, Ben is now 21, a junior at Slippery Rock University.  He's majoring in sports medicine and is interning for the football team this second term also as their strength and conditioning coach.  He is a fitness fanatic.  He has his own website for training.  He works out at least 2 1/2 hrs a day plus running several miles.  He ran his first marathon in Aug.  4hrs 11 min.  He runs an ultra marathon...which is 59 miles near Niagara Falls in February!  He’s nuts!  he also continues to makes deans list and got a 4.89 last term!  I’m very proud!

 I taught Sunday school for 16 years and it was a great Blessing in my life to know all those wonderful children.  Chris is a retired contractor, Blessed to retire at 40.  We own 35 apartment units and an old movie theater that he turned into space for car storage.  Vehicles are his passion.  He builds them from the frame up...until we started farming...now he just tinkers with them, but once more of my buildings are done, I won’t need his help.  I do the farm work, he’s does the building.

As of today we have 13 chickens, 18 pullets, 4 cockerels, 1 rooster.  20 rabbits and 6 baby bunnies that are sooo cute!  One bunny pulling fur!  27 ducks...and 14 eggs...two ducks are going broody or about to...they keep running back to check them...I haven’t quite decided if Im going to let them set.  But, I’m leaning towards yes.  I’m a sucker for ducks.  Plus, we’re coming up on the time when people will be buying ducklings, so maybe I’ll sell some?  We have 1 goose.  Had two.  I’ll tell that story soon.  We have two adorable pot belly pigs.  Portly and Jumbo, and they came by their names honestly! . They are very clean pigs and smart.  I let them free range much or the day when it’s warm and they like to follow me around.  I have two goats..one Pygmy mix, Stormy.  One Nigerian Dwarf mix, Busty.  Chris named them..lol.  They are both pregnant and I am wayyyy too nervous.  But, admittedly I have reading too much and overthinking everything.  But they are very sweet goats and I just love them to bits.  I’m both scared and excited for their kidding...Jan 28 and Feb 1.  And then 3 dogs..one shi tzu..Muggs , a French Bulldog, Grover and English Bulldog, Ruby.  They are qui funny...skittish, fun-loving and fat, all in that order!

We have 35 acres up in Kane, PA...my Dad loves to call it a farmette, just to tease.  Our house looks like a giant barn...it was a barn at one point...Chris torn down the barn..kept part of the foundation and built way up around it.  So now our house has garage..then barn, then house, with more garages and basement underneath, all in one building.  We have a giant S shaped pond that Chris dug out with his backhoe for our last name.  I just think that is sooo cool.  Oh, almost forgot ano cool thing..we have a full sized..1/4 mile race track!  He went to our local race track and got the exact specs....then came home and built it.  It has high lines and low lines...meaning steep banks, and flat spots with embankments that, if going fast enough, you could fly over!  It’s a blast!  The guys have had many races with up to 5 cars at a time.  Chris and I just go together.  But, dirt track racing is much different than most think, and 45 mph is very fast...took me a long time to get up that fast!  Heck.. I don’t go that fast on the real roads!  

ok, that’s it for today..that’s our background, so maybe some more of what I add will make sense?    per not,  but I’ll do my best!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 7, 2020)

You have certainly had your downs and your ups. How wonderful that your health has returned and that you are enjoying life with all your animals and your loving husband. Dreams do come true.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 7, 2020)

Baymule said:


> You have certainly had your downs and your ups. How wonderful that your health has returned and that you are enjoying life with all your animals and your loving husband. Dreams do come true.


I don’t see it as downs...I see it all as making me a better person!  I wouldn’t be HERE if I wasn’t there...you know?  My son says his life goal is to be better each day than he was the day before...and he’s the one doing it all!  I only mentioned my past so people could understand how Blessed we are!  But, yes...dreams do come true..and he is loving!  I’m not too bad myself...


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 7, 2020)

Here’s a fun story about how I met Chris... a long long time ago I was getting my nails done and this great looking guy came in.....I eyed him up...he eyed me up.  At the time, Ben, my son was a baby..and there was NO way I was dating!!  But it was nice to have a flirtation.  He was doing repairs at the salon because he owned it, and, he was casually dating my nail lady...   Years later..I was in the dog food isle of Walmart...and this guy, randomly starts talking to me...it was him!!  Now, I had a cane and a leg brace...I was no catch...  We went to Wendy’s and talked four 4 hours.  That was it...never apart from that moment!  He was rough, I was fancy, he wasn’t Godly, I taught Sunday school, he didn’t want kids..I have one!  And we just blended perfectly together!  Our friends tease now that we’ve been together too long...we say never...

My Dad is a real character...ornery as all heck!  He calls me “crazy” for starting a farm.  Calls Ben a communist for running marathons...  who else has aDad like that?  I’ll bet a bunch of you...


We got our Shi Tzu, Muggs Mayfield..from a puppy mill.  It was a giant barn with one window with dogs stacked on each other.  No human contact.  He was one when we got him.  Unfortunately, he is still skittish, but he’s sweet to me.  Ben thinks he’s more like a cat.  He’s sure on you when you have a morsel!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 7, 2020)

Definitely  will be following your journal


----------



## Xerocles (Jan 7, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I hurt my ankle.  Bad.  After months of drs..it turned out I tore my perineal tendon.


  You're a big girl, and I hope I know you well enough for a little teasing. Hope this was a typo, because tearing the peroneal tendon would be bad enough but to tear the perineal.....really ouch!
Enjoyed reading about the early stages of your life. Talk about life giving you lemons, and making lemonaded. You go girl!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 7, 2020)

I have a split tear in the peroneus brevis tendon in my right foot.  Didn't have the surgery and it's stabilized somewhat - but not necessarily "healed."   Can't imagine the pain that a perineal tear would bring!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 7, 2020)

Xerocles said:


> You're a big girl, and I hope I know you well enough for a little teasing. Hope this was a typo, because tearing the peroneal tendon would be bad enough but to tear the perineal.....really ouch!
> Enjoyed reading about the early stages of your life. Talk about life giving you lemons, and making lemonaded. You go girl!


Yeah..I guess I got that wrong like the rabbit, huh?  !  The dumb outside of my ankle..27 staples!  But it’s great now and ?I dance a jig all day long..and the teasing is great...keeps me on my toes!  All four of them..no, just kidding


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 7, 2020)

frustratedearthmother said:


> I have a split tear in the peroneus brevis tendon in my right foot.  Didn't have the surgery and it's stabilized somewhat - but not necessarily "healed."   Can't imagine the pain that a perineal tear would bring!


It certainly wasn’t fun. But, afterwards, with the PT..that saved my life!  I’m better now than in 25 years!!  I’m sooo happy and we are sooo Blessed and we have our health, family and farm...Chris said he wants us to just cruise through the next 40 years because it can’t get any better!!  

You bette4 take care of that foot before it gets worse and does permanent damage...trust me...


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 7, 2020)

It's been 2 years....other parts of my foot have taken over and stabilized the whole area.  I consulted several docs.  One said 'do it' - the podiatrist of course.  The orthopedic surgeon said - nope.  I went with the 'nope' because I'm a wuss!   

Sounds like yours was the peroneus longus tendon...much bigger area.  The peroneus brevis tendon is smaller and the surgery is much more difficult.  And of course it's kinda unusual to tear the brevis - but I sure managed it, lol.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 7, 2020)

Our farm started with rabbits.  Chris thought it would be good for me to get outside during my PT and have something to do.  So we built hutches together and bought rabbits.  At first he said he was going to eat them, so I said no to the idea, but then he backed down, and said he’d eat one if it had on brown ear and a white foot with a limp every third Tuesday of the month.  . So, he’s only eaten about 4. Mostly I give them away.  I love to breed them and see what type of crosses I can get! At one point we had 43, but right now we have 26m with two does due this week!!  Watch for updates...

Thats when I became the crazy duck lady as many in my family and friends call me.  I always wanted ducks.  We bought 4. Which quickly became 8.  And on and on.  Then I found people in our area getting rid of their ducks because their kids were tired of them after Easter!!  So, I took them..that pattern continued.  Soon, my local feed store was calling me to rescue ducks!  At one point we had 51 ducks and a goose.  Even I, admit, that was too many.  I have a friend with a petting zoo...he took a bunch.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 8, 2020)

The rabbits started out by just getting 3 from the Amish around here Chris didn’t know if I’d enjoy them, etc. once I got into them. We quickly branched out into more, ummm healthy rabbits.  Those, are still around...just, umm, separated.  I don’t know what to do with them...oh, Chris did eat one of those.  I liked the colors of New Zealand, he liked the size of Californias...so, we breed both..sometimes cross, just depends.  A lot of kids like spotted bunnies.  We have a big sign on our farm market that says Bunnies for sale $10!  We donated a bunch to our local park for their festival as prizes In the Chinese auction.  We like to build the hutches together...actually, we like to build everything together..lol.  Our hutches all look very similar, wood stain with green tin roof..our neighbor calls them condos...lol.
Right now I have 6 kits—3eks old and 2 does this week...very exciting!

I have a favorite duck...Little Lou...we he came to us I thought he was a she...he was so tiny, and they came sexed from Metzer farm, so I thought he had to be the she..because the other had much more colors.  This breed is Saxony.  Anyway.  Lou was very tiny but had a big attitude and just was right up in front.  He was hysterical.  No one pushed him around.  Over the next six months..he never grew.  He stay about 1lb,maybe?  Still had no quack..just a peep.  And he couldn’t keep up anymore.  It turned out he was the runt.  I had to give him a lot of special care all the time, and special food, and phys therapy for his joints.  He was doing ok.  He finally got full feather after 8months!!  I was so proud!  The following week he was steeped on my big drake and lig got broke.  We don’t have avian vets around here...so no one treats ducks.  So, I did it.  I was tube feeding him parrot food for baby parrots..for four weeks, four times a day.  he got stonger.  he stil used his knee to get around,,,it’s awkward, but he’s alive,and he’s my Little Lou!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 9, 2020)

frustratedearthmother said:


> It's been 2 years....other parts of my foot have taken over and stabilized the whole area.  I consulted several docs.  One said 'do it' - the podiatrist of course.  The orthopedic surgeon said - nope.  I went with the 'nope' because I'm a wuss!
> 
> Sounds like yours was the peroneus longus tendon...much bigger area.  The peroneus brevis tendon is smaller and the surgery is much more difficult.  And of course it's kinda unusual to tear the brevis - but I sure managed it, lol.


Yes, mine was the big, long one...I’ve got the lovely scar too...went to see a specialist who is a podiatrist/sports injury surgeon.  He was super good..also super far away.  But...I’m soooo happy I did it.  BUT, if you had a guy that cuts..al day, every day...and told you not to, then I’d go with that...I did also consult a PT to see their thinking, they said sometimes you do therapy ahead and still need surgery and therapy after.  Just..take care so it doesn’t get worse.  You know..you’re like the only person who actually knew what I meant about my tendon...most people have no clue because it’s a rare injure altogether...take care down there!!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 9, 2020)

Your duck is adorable. You really have a soft touch for the underdog and just look at him now! He is happy, healthy and he loves you. I have a EE hen, 4 years old. She got her toes caught in the wire of the brooder, then the other chicks ganged up on her. She was very weak when I found her. My oldest grand daughter spent the whole weekend holding and cuddling her. The tiny chick pulled through, named Rose and is missing toes on one foot. I usually slaughter older layers because they slow down on their laying, but Rose stays.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Jan 9, 2020)

Miss @Duckfarmerpa1,

Just found your journal and am now following along!

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 9, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Your duck is adorable. You really have a soft touch for the underdog and just look at him now! He is happy, healthy and he loves you. I have a EE hen, 4 years old. She got her toes caught in the wire of the brooder, then the other chicks ganged up on her. She was very weak when I found her. My oldest grand daughter spent the whole weekend holding and cuddling her. The tiny chick pulled through, named Rose and is missing toes on one foot. I usually slaughter older layers because they slow down on their laying, but Rose stays.


That’s sooo nice!  Everyone teases me that Little Lou should go..but he’ll go when he’s ready..and not if I can help it!  He’s a sweetie..and you pegged it..I do love the runts the best...my hubby doesn’t get it...he has the typical attitude that you wean out the weak...I’m glad Rose is well..I’d love to see pictures...wait till you read about our goose..Stubs!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 9, 2020)

We got our first blue egg today from one of our EE!!  Exciting for us!!  Plus, the ducks are ramping up their production so, I made fliers to sell the eggs locally.  I’m asking $4.50 a dozen.  Many people on BYC sell them for more, but, in this area...people just don’t have the money.  I mean, if they sell really well and I can’t keep up, I could gradually increase, over time....but, maybe no one will buy them..ugh. I also made bunny  fliers.  They aren’t ready to go yet, but I got them ready.  And of course chicken eggs fliers.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 9, 2020)

Soooo, Busty is limping again today.  I can’t say anything to Chris, because that’s why he got upset at me for going to the barn at 11 on Monday...thinking it was toxemia.  Can’t..or won’t dare go back to the goat forum...they’ll put negative thoughts in ,y head and make bonkers again.....it’s probably because it 3* outside and she’s a little stiff....   I think I’ll make a new thread here


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 10, 2020)

Busty is fine..out running around..causing mischief..I sware ..those goats try to get into the ducks’ stuff every chance they can...they try to get through the back door of the barn when I’m cleaning out the duck barn..so they can try to find any duck nibbles...which I’m careful to make sure there’s very few...but they jump up those steps!  But now they at least listen when I tell them out.  It used to be a big ordeal when I first got them!  

oh...my hubby used to chew snuff.  I think it’s a regional thing.  He quite 4 months ago!!  I didn’t say anything until 2 nights ago..because I didn’t want to jinx it...but I’m very proud of him!!  Now he chews gum!  And  I don’t have to worry about lip cancer!  Yeah!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 10, 2020)

Good for him! I know you want to keep him around and cancer is nothing to fool with.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 10, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> You know..you’re like the only person who actually knew what I meant about my tendon...most people have no clue because it’s a rare injure altogether...take care down there!!


It is rare - and to try to explain to people why you walked like a drunk person got old, lol.  For at least 6 months I couldn't walk on unlevel ground because there was no stability and I rolled that ankle 3 or 4 more times before I learned to deal with it.  Wraps, sports tape, and boots (in places that boots weren't acceptable) saved me!

Glad yours worked out so well!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 11, 2020)

So here’s how our farm blew up..... I was know in our area...as the Crazy duck lady..by that I mean..people would no longer want their ducks..so I would take them..at one point I had 51 ducks!  So, the guy at the feed store..just where we buy veggies and plants...knows this.  So, this other guy called him about ducklings who were falling through floor boards of this dumpy duck house.  The guy was caring for animals on a farm for a friend who went to jail for neglect of those animals!!  The ducklings were about a day or two.  So the feed store guy gave Lou my name.  We went up to the farm and got the ducklings, of course.  While we were there we saw the horrible wreck of a 1 acre,steep hillside..not what you’d ever call a farm.  Broken hutches for tons of caged up animals...it was awful.  Lou had just released 30 rabbits from hutches....ugh!!  They were too much to care for and he thought they’d be better of...ugh.  We saw a bunch dead on the roads.  . Plus there were many cats around.  Plus, there were babies he let loose.  But, anyways, he didn’t know...he s we could catch them and take those too. We spent a few hours trying. We caught 3 that day..and a lot of bruises.  During this, we saw that the farmer was a terrible hoarder...and he had a lot of discarded materials for farm stuff.  He also a had a car sized stack of pop bottle that he intended to take to NY and get $0.05 apiece...hmmm.  Anyways..Lou said we should talk to the children about taking the adult ducks, and any other animals be at get guy was going to be in jail for 2 years and he is broke.  So, we did.  The animals had never had human contact.  Much to my surprise..Chris wanted the goats and pot belly pigs!!  I was thrilled!!  We also took 13 chickens and Spike...hmmm. There were 6 peacocks in a 4x6 cage...so stressed that their feathers were picked terrible.  There were 14 beagles.  Poop never cleaned.  We got the adult ducks.  One had no foot from getting stuck between the broken floor boards.  One had a prolapsed dinger...I helped that and he is fine..all three needed serious nail trimming immediately...which I’ve never seen on ducks.  But the pen was so tiny, they couldn’t walk.  We got 3 more rabbits that day too.  There were pheasants and  giunea  hens...sooo much I can’t remember.  Lou said the house inside was a hoarder mess and had a part missing a leg.  We went home and took that week to build a farm...wow did we work!!  It wasn’t perfect when we got the animals, but it was safe, and it was a start.  They were going to be cared for and loved and fed and have clean water, and no more worms, etc!!  There were 7 ducklings..2 died...they were call ducks...that was tough.  I nursed the one..the other just died in the cage.  Apparently they are very fragile.  But that is the story of how..our little farm exploded!!  And it’s grown bigger even more since...but not so fast...just at a normal pace..   The animals are happy now.  You should’ve seen when we went to get the goats and pigs!  The guys had to use ropes and boards...Chris put the pigs on a sled, since the hill was sooo steep, and they were not walking!  It was really hard work with the goats.  Stormy is still a little skittish, but we’re getting there.  When she came..we’ll, they both had harnesses on.  She had grown into hers.  It was digging into her face.  It’s still left a mark there, but the hair is slowly growing back. . jumbo’s tusks were growing into his face!  Chris had to use a hacksaw...I know , I know...not the best way to do it...but it was urgent...he took 2” off the left and 3” off the right!


----------



## thistlebloom (Jan 11, 2020)

Nothing like an instant farm! Good for you for helping all those animals out.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 11, 2020)

When we first started getting rescued  animals to start with here, I used tarps and t posts and called it a "refugee camp,  lol" ....we sure have come a long way with barns fencing, hutches and all. 
Congratulations  on a job well done


----------



## Grant (Jan 11, 2020)

Great story of perseverance.  That ankle injury became quite the blessing.


----------



## Xerocles (Jan 11, 2020)

Nothing but love for what you did. You did the RIGHT thing. Exact same circumstances, I would have walked away. With the litigious world we live in, you're probably lucky not to have been sued or at least put through the "investigation wringer" by animal control. It's so hard to do the "right thing" any more.


----------



## Xerocles (Jan 11, 2020)

BTW. The pictures. Horrible! Deplorable conditions! So glad you got them away from THERE!    
Beautiful pics. The animals look happy.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 12, 2020)

Grant said:


> Great story of perseverance.  That ankle injury became quite the blessing.


Yes, it was a Blessing in disguise!!  Sooo weird!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 12, 2020)

Xerocles said:


> Nothing but love for what you did. You did the RIGHT thing. Exact same circumstances, I would have walked away. With the litigious world we live in, you're probably lucky not to have been sued or at least put through the "investigation wringer" by animal control. It's so hard to do the "right thing" any more.


PETA was involved with the case, but they didn’t give us any trouble, they were happy to see them go to people who would care for them


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 12, 2020)

Xerocles said:


> BTW. The pictures. Horrible! Deplorable conditions! So glad you got them away from THERE!
> Beautiful pics. The animals look happy.


Can you SEE. How fat Jumbo and Portly were?  Pot belly pigs are not supposed to be anything near that size.  The guy just dumped the food over the side...and they lived with the goats...so this is why my goats are always trying to sneak chicken feed!  But, first thing we did with the pigs was get them on a diet and exercise program.  Portly..the smaller, female, was so arthritic she could barely walk..and would get really mad at Chris when he would make her do laps around their pen.  Now she can go wherever and has probably lost 75 lbs...Jumbo has lost about that much too, but he could afford to lose more.  But, I think he’ll always be a big boy.  He moves veryyyy slow.  We were all excited to get pots and wanted them to breed...first...it wouldn’t have been smart with their size...next they’re probably too old, last Jumbo’s  castrated...  But, he does go down to my piles of hay from the barn every chance he gets, and seems, to, umm...love it up??


----------



## Baymule (Jan 12, 2020)

It is always a great feeling to take abused animals, feed them, care for them and watch them respond to love and attention. Good for you.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 13, 2020)

You did good!!

Now, about the girls   You asked about the goats & kidding.

Normally they bag over 1 to 4 weeks, last week or two really fills.  Maidens generally are slower and take longer...after all, they aren't just refilling but, actually developing more of the mammary glands.   Once fairly full, you watch for the vulva to swell and elongate slightly.  There are ligaments at their tail, ether side of backbone, which relax real close to kidding.  If the bag is tight, check the teats, they point rather than hang.

There will normally be a clearish discharge from the vulva when they are going into labor.  It will be a gelatinous string.  Sometimes some pink from blood....not blood running like a cut!    That's string is most often within an hr or so of the birthing.  

They often separate themselves for a day or two before, esp several hours before, from their usual hangout with buddies.  They will paw, look at their stomach,  get up & down, etc., when in early labor -- discomfort.  Then, down & push.  Twins are normal but often a maiden will birth a single.  I've also had them triple. LOL @frustratedearthmother has been doing this with smaller ones for years  (AND YEARS    --like ME)  We could never tell you all because we just can't pull it out like that.  But, give a happening and the answer will come. Instinctively watch for THE difference in the daily animal routine & demeanor.

Remember -- don't panic, just take a good pic & come on line -- Start a thread so it can be followed & updated.....we pretty much have several each birthing season.   Most births go off without complications.

Your FF (first freshener) may do some or all.  They haven't always read the instruction book.   LOL.   Quite often they will have synchronized their cycle naturally, gotten bred close in time, so it would not be unusual for them to kid close in time.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 13, 2020)

Mini Horses said:


> You did good!!
> 
> Now, about the girls   You asked about the goats & kidding.
> 
> ...


My girl Busty took a hard fall today.  She’s always trying to go in m6 grain room...done it a million times and I’ve shooed her a million times.  Today there was a box of bacon top of some hay..I shooed her...not touching her..just said..outttt..and she backed up and fell over where we have the rack for my tools.  Now I’m all worried....she hit her left side pretty hard.  She walked it off and went out to graze in our ,mudpit.  But..is there something I should look for now?  I did tell my hubby, but after last week with going out to the barn in the night...I’m trying to lay low.  I also have the stom flu really 6 bad so he did my evening chores...first time I’ve ever missed them....ugh


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 13, 2020)

So the ducks are giving me a really hard time as of late.  The ducks were my first loves...after my dogs, of course.  Now, the drakes have been simply horrible.  We had to thin them out.  That was very rough on me because these were my pets.  I was the silly girl who thought I could take 3veryones animals and bring them to La La land and everyone would live in harmony...no death ever.  I really thought this.  Really.  While the ducks were free ranging and young, there were no issues.  The drakes didn’t fight and I jus5 couldn’t understand what everyone was cautioning me about.  Then winter hit and we had to move into the barn...smaller quarters...not nice days...and hormones started to quick in.  At one point I think I had 28 drakes and 23 hens.  Plus a drake goose...who, really didn’t know his size until recently.  The ducks never did lay eggs..and I was fine with that...I didn’t care anymore about eggs..these were pets.  But then Little Lou got his leg broken...which is a story for another day..but he’s my runt..and when that happenEd...I had enough!  Everyone had been getting locked up into drake cages in the barn.  My hands are so scared from grabbing Muscovies on the. fly.  Those claws.  It was tim3 for some soul searching and w3 decided aroun$ thanksgiving, to start culling th3 drakes.  Problem was, I had sooo many.  Chris was sick o& duck!  We cooked it soo many ways, took them places, etc.  and then we had a heat snap two weeks ago.  The ducks went into revolt.  They refused to come in th3 barn at all.  They stayed in th3 pond all night.  I did everything...j7mping jacks, upside down, on a po go stick, with crumbles, yelling...duckkkkkkkks!!  I would stay for hours out there.  They wouldn5 leave the pond.  I wouldn’t even try to bring them in until 8-9 pm since I knew it wasn’t happening earlier.  No luck.  Then it got cold again an$ lif3 resumed a bit.  But, one of my Muscovy hens that I raised from @ chick was gone.  She was a great flier...I have no clue what happened.  Then the drakes started being bad, so we took 7 to auction.  By now we’re down to about 7-8 drakes...I’d like to keep three.  Plus, Little Lou, but he’s crippled now, so he’s not really in the figuring.  It got warm again three days ago and the pond melted.  Th3 first day they didn’t notice.  By now th3 ducks are laying eggs and it’s really nice...a bonus, but nice.  I’d rather find th3 eggs than hav3 them out in the pond....  So, two nights ago I couldn’t get th3 ducks in.  Plus, there’s a sweet Muscovy, Sami, that is just terrified of the barn now.  I kept her in th3 grain room on3 night, but I can’t hav3 her poopin* iit up.  We have roosts for her...they like to roost, th3 drakes are lazy.  But it’s hard to get her in....   Today we thought of moving their pen around the barn...but then they’d be stuck in a mud pit all day....with no pond access.  I didn’t ge5 ducks to keep them locked up.  A lady on th3 chicken forum Suggested we hold a rope on both ends of the  pond and pull towards the barn to guide them in.  Couple issues....the pond is very big, and we don’t one at this point that long.....it’s an S shaped pond, so it would$ b3 tricky.  Plus.. I’m the one who does th3 chores...that’s our deal...Chris builds I do the hands on work.  He did it all tonigh5 because I have the stomach flu...but he couldn’t ge5 the ducks in.  Does anyone have any ideas?  Rattling food doesn’t work.   They just love the pond too much they are no longer food motivated.  If I try to keep them locked inside..i5 will be hard because I throw my muck hay through the duck door into a wheelbarrow.  I’m not being negative...that’s totally not me...I’m just tellin* you more to give you all a better idea of what I’m up against.  I think, I hate to say it, bu5 I think it will b3 better when more drakes are dealt with..but that doesn’t  happen fast..even I& I were to process 5 in a day...the girls would still b3 wary fo4 a few...so, any tips would be great...they don’t have to be good tips...  I’m just brainstorming here...thanks everyone!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 13, 2020)

W


Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> So the ducks are giving me a really hard time as of late.  The ducks were my first loves...after my dogs, of course.  Now, the drakes have been simply horrible.  We had to thin them out.  That was very rough on me because these were my pets.  I was the silly girl who thought I could take 3veryones animals and bring them to La La land and everyone would live in harmony...no death ever.  I really thought this.  Really.  While the ducks were free ranging and young, there were no issues.  The drakes didn’t fight and I jus5 couldn’t understand what everyone was cautioning me about.  Then winter hit and we had to move into the barn...smaller quarters...not nice days...and hormones started to quick in.  At one point I think I had 28 drakes and 23 hens.  Plus a drake goose...who, really didn’t know his size until recently.  The ducks never did lay eggs..and I was fine with that...I didn’t care anymore about eggs..these were pets.  But then Little Lou got his leg broken...which is a story for another day..but he’s my runt..and when that happenEd...I had enough!  Everyone had been getting locked up into drake cages in the barn.  My hands are so scared from grabbing Muscovies on the. fly.  Those claws.  It was tim3 for some soul searching and w3 decided aroun$ thanksgiving, to start culling th3 drakes.  Problem was, I had sooo many.  Chris was sick o& duck!  We cooked it soo many ways, took them places, etc.  and then we had a heat snap two weeks ago.  The ducks went into revolt.  They refused to come in th3 barn at all.  They stayed in th3 pond all night.  I did everything...j7mping jacks, upside down, on a po go stick, with crumbles, yelling...duckkkkkkkks!!  I would stay for hours out there.  They wouldn5 leave the pond.  I wouldn’t even try to bring them in until 8-9 pm since I knew it wasn’t happening earlier.  No luck.  Then it got cold again an$ lif3 resumed a bit.  But, one of my Muscovy hens that I raised from @ chick was gone.  She was a great flier...I have no clue what happened.  Then the drakes started being bad, so we took 7 to auction.  By now we’re down to about 7-8 drakes...I’d like to keep three.  Plus, Little Lou, but he’s crippled now, so he’s not really in the figuring.  It got warm again three days ago and the pond melted.  Th3 first day they didn’t notice.  By now th3 ducks are laying eggs and it’s really nice...a bonus, but nice.  I’d rather find th3 eggs than hav3 them out in the pond....  So, two nights ago I couldn’t get th3 ducks in.  Plus, there’s a sweet Muscovy, Sami, that is just terrified of the barn now.  I kept her in th3 grain room on3 night, but I can’t hav3 her poopin* iit up.  We have roosts for her...they like to roost, th3 drakes are lazy.  But it’s hard to get her in....   Today we thought of moving their pen around the barn...but then they’d be stuck in a mud pit all day....with no pond access.  I didn’t ge5 ducks to keep them locked up.  A lady on th3 chicken forum Suggested we hold a rope on both ends of the  pond and pull towards the barn to guide them in.  Couple issues....the pond is very big, and we don’t one at this point that long.....it’s an S shaped pond, so it would$ b3 tricky.  Plus.. I’m the one who does th3 chores...that’s our deal...Chris builds I do the hands on work.  He did it all tonigh5 because I have the stomach flu...but he couldn’t ge5 the ducks in.  Does anyone have any ideas?  Rattling food doesn’t work.   They just love the pond too much they are no longer food motivated.  If I try to keep them locked inside..i5 will be hard because I throw my muck hay through the duck door into a wheelbarrow.  I’m not being negative...that’s totally not me...I’m just tellin* you more to give you all a better idea of what I’m up against.  I think, I hate to say it, bu5 I think it will b3 better when more drakes are dealt with..but that doesn’t  happen fast..even I& I were to process 5 in a day...the girls would still b3 wary fo4 a few...so, any tips would be great...they don’t have to be good tips...  I’m just brainstorming here...thanks everyone!


Whats wrong with the being in the pond ?  They are not dummies, they will come out when they are ready to,.and if you happened to loose a drake in the process well. That's  nature.
What is your goal .? Pets,...sales...future freezer food ? 
We help our farm animals when they are in trouble,  as in sick.....I don't  run around checking everyone's temperature weekly,  I provide them with fresh clean water, feed and a clean environment,  watch for problems and I let them live their comfortable  life here.
Please take this the right way, not as a criticism,  ...you are learning farm and livestock life, rabbits have had kits for years, goats have been born without human intervention  and on and on....we had a FF nigerian dwarf deliver quads during the night and were all surprised in the morning.... yes it's nice to be there to assist IF they need assistance. You are at the point of worrying  about all your animals and that will either drive you and Chris crazy or make you sick with worry.....relax, enjoythem and set your priorities  for you and your farm and what you want to gain from the experience  , sure hope you feel better soon with your stomach virus


----------



## Baymule (Jan 13, 2020)

You know what I like about you? You face reality head on. You started with your head in the clouds, all rainbows and little white ponies. You thought you could have a Disney movie farm where all the animals love each other, abandon their own natural behaviors and gather around the camp fire holding paws and singing Kum-bah-ya. 

Then here came reality. When reality slapped you upside the head, you didn't wring your hands whining and wondering what was WRONG with all your sweet little animals. No, you didn't. Despite you saying that you lack confidence, I don't believe that. You are a strong lady, you have more in you than you realize. 

You started educating yourself. You are still educating yourself. You come here and ask, you think out loud, you ask again. And you learn.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 13, 2020)

Baymule said:


> You know what I like about you? You face reality head on. You started with your head in the clouds, all rainbows and little white ponies. You thought you could have a Disney movie farm where all the animals love each other, abandon their own natural behaviors and gather around the camp fire holding paws and singing Kum-bah-ya.
> 
> Then here came reality. When reality slapped you upside the head, you didn't wring your hands whining and wondering what was WRONG with all your sweet little animals. No, you didn't. Despite you saying that you lack confidence, I don't believe that. You are a strong lady, you have more in you than you realize.
> 
> You started educating yourself. You are still educating yourself. You come here and ask, you think out loud, you ask again. And you learn.


 go for it duck farmer! You Can do this


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 14, 2020)

Put a shelter near the pond.   Relax.  Eliminate some drakes.  Predators?  Deal as they come.

You have dogs?  They can have duck for dinner....harvest, freeze/can and use excess for them.  Wild Harvest charges a lot fir their duck & rice feeds.  Cut your feed bill.

I know, I know....pets but---you can keep more females!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 14, 2020)

I agree with @Mini Horses, ....
we are up to 27 rabbits (with one pregnant now), as soon as all are a decent size  all but four  will become dehydrated  dog chews, dod food for the freezer , ears will be dried and given as treats to the dogs...will keep a few for our dinner..
It's a healthier  protein source for my dogs than dog food alone, and will help cut the feed cost for the dogs.....it's  a win win  on our end....and the rabbits are raised for sale and food.


----------



## Xerocles (Jan 14, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> So the ducks are giving me a really hard time as of late.  The ducks were my first loves...after my dogs, of course.  Now, the drakes have been simply horrible.  We had to thin them out.  That was very rough on me because these were my pets.  I was the silly girl who thought I could take 3veryones animals and bring them to La La land and everyone would live in harmony...no death ever.  I really thought this.  Really.  While the ducks were free ranging and young, there were no issues.  The drakes didn’t fight and I jus5 couldn’t understand what everyone was cautioning me about.  Then winter hit and we had to move into the barn...smaller quarters...not nice days...and hormones started to quick in.  At one point I think I had 28 drakes and 23 hens.  Plus a drake goose...who, really didn’t know his size until recently.  The ducks never did lay eggs..and I was fine with that...I didn’t care anymore about eggs..these were pets.  But then Little Lou got his leg broken...which is a story for another day..but he’s my runt..and when that happenEd...I had enough!  Everyone had been getting locked up into drake cages in the barn.  My hands are so scared from grabbing Muscovies on the. fly.  Those claws.  It was tim3 for some soul searching and w3 decided aroun$ thanksgiving, to start culling th3 drakes.  Problem was, I had sooo many.  Chris was sick o& duck!  We cooked it soo many ways, took them places, etc.  and then we had a heat snap two weeks ago.  The ducks went into revolt.  They refused to come in th3 barn at all.  They stayed in th3 pond all night.  I did everything...j7mping jacks, upside down, on a po go stick, with crumbles, yelling...duckkkkkkkks!!  I would stay for hours out there.  They wouldn5 leave the pond.  I wouldn’t even try to bring them in until 8-9 pm since I knew it wasn’t happening earlier.  No luck.  Then it got cold again an$ lif3 resumed a bit.  But, one of my Muscovy hens that I raised from @ chick was gone.  She was a great flier...I have no clue what happened.  Then the drakes started being bad, so we took 7 to auction.  By now we’re down to about 7-8 drakes...I’d like to keep three.  Plus, Little Lou, but he’s crippled now, so he’s not really in the figuring.  It got warm again three days ago and the pond melted.  Th3 first day they didn’t notice.  By now th3 ducks are laying eggs and it’s really nice...a bonus, but nice.  I’d rather find th3 eggs than hav3 them out in the pond....  So, two nights ago I couldn’t get th3 ducks in.  Plus, there’s a sweet Muscovy, Sami, that is just terrified of the barn now.  I kept her in th3 grain room on3 night, but I can’t hav3 her poopin* iit up.  We have roosts for her...they like to roost, th3 drakes are lazy.  But it’s hard to get her in....   Today we thought of moving their pen around the barn...but then they’d be stuck in a mud pit all day....with no pond access.  I didn’t ge5 ducks to keep them locked up.  A lady on th3 chicken forum Suggested we hold a rope on both ends of the  pond and pull towards the barn to guide them in.  Couple issues....the pond is very big, and we don’t one at this point that long.....it’s an S shaped pond, so it would$ b3 tricky.  Plus.. I’m the one who does th3 chores...that’s our deal...Chris builds I do the hands on work.  He did it all tonigh5 because I have the stomach flu...but he couldn’t ge5 the ducks in.  Does anyone have any ideas?  Rattling food doesn’t work.   They just love the pond too much they are no longer food motivated.  If I try to keep them locked inside..i5 will be hard because I throw my muck hay through the duck door into a wheelbarrow.  I’m not being negative...that’s totally not me...I’m just tellin* you more to give you all a better idea of what I’m up against.  I think, I hate to say it, bu5 I think it will b3 better when more drakes are dealt with..but that doesn’t  happen fast..even I& I were to process 5 in a day...the girls would still b3 wary fo4 a few...so, any tips would be great...they don’t have to be good tips...  I’m just brainstorming here...thanks everyone!


 
Maybe an add in CL? Free ducks. No rehoming fee. Sure they might get eaten....but it sounds like what you're starting to do anyhow.


----------



## Xerocles (Jan 14, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> W
> 
> Whats wrong with the being in the pond ?  They are not dummies, they will come out when they are ready to,.and if you happened to loose a drake in the process well. That's  nature.
> What is your goal .? Pets,...sales...future freezer food ?
> ...


AMEN!!! A voice of reason. Don't let the tail wag the dog.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 14, 2020)

Baymule said:


> You know what I like about you? You face reality head on. You started with your head in the clouds, all rainbows and little white ponies. You thought you could have a Disney movie farm where all the animals love each other, abandon their own natural behaviors and gather around the camp fire holding paws and singing Kum-bah-ya.
> 
> Then here came reality. When reality slapped you upside the head, you didn't wring your hands whining and wondering what was WRONG with all your sweet little animals. No, you didn't. Despite you saying that you lack confidence, I don't believe that. You are a strong lady, you have more in you than you realize.
> 
> You started educating yourself. You are still educating yourself. You come here and ask, you think out loud, you ask again. And you learn.


Thank you...I think I’m getting better with the confidence...and I’m definitely trying to learn how to run this farm so everyone is healthy and safe.  I think...if I would’ve found this forum first....it would’ve been a Blessing...you guys are much more realistic and much more....not laid back...but....not obsessed....and I can become easily obsessed with worry About animals!!    Thank you very much for the compliments, it’s much appreciated.... Means a lot from someone who clearly has the respect of everyone on here!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 14, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> W
> 
> Whats wrong with the being in the pond ?  They are not dummies, they will come out when they are ready to,.and if you happened to loose a drake in the process well. That's  nature.
> What is your goal .? Pets,...sales...future freezer food ?
> ...


Well...I worry about being in the pond due to predators...we’ve lost a few.  Lost a female Muscovy two weeks ago.  The females I don’t want to lose...they are the gems...especially the Muscovies...they make a beautiful cooing noise that I just love.  Constructive Criticism is fine anyways..if you do give it...it makes me stronger..!!  And, I think we’ve chatted enough that I know you don’t mean to hurt my feelings.  But...I don’t want to sell ducks...that was a huge mistake, Chris was just sick of eating them.  They really are pets...but, as he has pointed out, I can’t have 51 pets.  I’d like a reasonable 15-17 ducks...but mostly hens.  Ok, I’ll try to relax about it...if they love the pond so much...ok.  It just was easier in the summer when they all went nicely into the pen...and I didn't feel like a failure that my pets might be eaten by a coyote overnight.  
As for the the flu...  i slept until 9:30!! Chris had to do the chores again.  I suppose it’s not the end of the world...but I miss my Animals and the house looks like a bomb went off...I think he forgot how to wash dishes...

Thanks for your calming words...I would absolutely love to go out to the barn and find my kids be born!!  That would be Christmas and my birthday all wrapped up into one!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 14, 2020)

Mini Horses said:


> Put a shelter near the pond.   Relax.  Eliminate some drakes.  Predators?  Deal as they come.
> 
> You have dogs?  They can have duck for dinner....harvest, freeze/can and use excess for them.  Wild Harvest charges a lot fir their duck & rice feeds.  Cut your feed bill.
> 
> I know, I know....pets but---you can keep more females!


We have the duck pen near the pond that has some duck houses in it...so they can go in there....it’s very near the barn..like 30 ft away.   I am going to eliminate more drakes...first thing as soon as I feel better...I have to show Chris the ones that can be ...culled.  That should help.  You all are totally right about this....the ducks are absolutely wonderful in the summer, when they can free range, and are adorable, and don’t eat as much.  Now they have been difficult...so, I’m taking my cues from you all...thank you all....I suppose I just needed to hear it from experienced farmers and not my crazy Dad saying that I shouldn’t even have any farm.    so funny.  Chris will be glad , once again, that I’m going to chill out...and that I’m not going to make him go out with a giant rope at night...it really is a big pond..thanks you all!!  It’s like permission to stop worrying!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 14, 2020)

Take care of yourself, the flu isn't  anything to mess with and as you know may take a while to get over.....
animals can survive better than most humans can...Chris will do a good job...may not be the same way you do it...but they will be alright


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 14, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> We have the duck pen near the pond that has some duck houses in it...so they can go in there....it’s very near the barn..like 30 ft away.   I am going to eliminate more drakes...first thing as soon as I feel better...I have to show Chris the ones that can be ...culled.  That should help.  You all are totally right about this....the ducks are absolutely wonderful in the summer, when they can free range, and are adorable, and don’t eat as much.  Now they have been difficult...so, I’m taking my cues from you all...thank you all....I suppose I just needed to hear it from experienced farmers and not my crazy Dad saying that I shouldn’t even have any farm.    so funny.  Chris will be glad , once again, that I’m going to chill out...and that I’m not going to make him go out with a giant rope at night...it really is a big pond..thanks you all!!  It’s like permission to stop worrying!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 14, 2020)

permission  to stop worrying  is granted


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 14, 2020)

Elderberry syrup.  Antiviral, antifungal, antioxidant, 2nd highest vit C known.    Knocks down the flu & cold issues by not letting the virus/bacteria reproduce.

I pick wild here.  Dehydrate, make juice, make syrup, freeze whole.   Free meds.    Gal, we can help you in more ways than you even know.    

Natural has been around thousands of years.  Still works.  Garlic is another powerhouse.  If you don't use it, learn.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 14, 2020)

Next chapter?  The story of Stubs the goose.  This was back in June when we only had bunnies and ducks...but  was yearning for to grow the farm, and Chris knew it.  One day, as he was roofing our rental house..that’s on our property, I found an ad on CL for 4 free ducks and 2 free geese in NY...long-story-short...he was ready to quit for the day anyways...we headed out and picked up these tiny fluff balls.  They were babies.  The man ordered them from a hatchery and then when he drove up to his summer home in NY, from FL...with these stinky little buggers in the back of his Cadillac Escilade...he found out that his neighbors had now had two big dogs...who would clearly hurt these guys.  So, he put the ad up.  They are French Toulouse Geese, Saxony ducks and Khaki Campbells.  Pairs of each sex...all 6 weeks old.  Adorable.  The next day Chris had to go to a Ohio for a swap meet...I planned to spend the whole day by th3 pond, watching the new guys carefully, so none of the others were aggressive.  At that time I only had about 15 other ducks and they were about 15 weeks old.  But, integrating is tricky.  Every was going great.  No duck problems.  The new little ones were afraid of the ducks, but that’s normal.  I showed the babies, as I call them, the pond and they fell in love.  I sat outside for two hours with them.  Never left.  I had to go in to eat and pick blueberries...I figurEd would be ok.....I ate, came back on the golf cart, then went back to pick blueberries...then came back.  My one goose was in the pond, actin* funny...and the babies were on the bank...acting very funny.  It was terrible...he was kind of going* in a circle.  When I picked this tiny goose up...his leg from the knee down was shredded....just dangling...I could see the tendons....there was no way a duck did this to him.  I called Chris in a panic....trying to explain, and demanding that he get home that instant.  Really?!  I’m such a jerk...he was like two hours away with three other guys.  Anyways, he calmed me down...said he’d be home soon, that he was a ton his way home, but, no...I could not take him to the vet...be realistic.  So, I wrapped him up...and waited.  When Chris got home..we talked about it.  it was bad.  The foo5 was dangling at the long strand of the tendon ....I didn’t want to put him down...I wanted to give him a chance.  So, Chris and I set up a little operation table...which we have since used a thousand times....and he cut off his leg at the knee jo8nt, so he would have the stub.  We then used special ointment and wrapped it.  It was a rough first day.  The next day Chris made him A Cart to lay in so he wasn’t on the ground.  We hoped that he could use his good leg to push himself around.  the first few days were rough for him...but then he rallied...we named him Stubs.  He could get around pretty good.  He did like the cart and would just hop on the good leg.  It was amazing how well he could keep up.  I did have to move him around a lot, because he would tire easy.  I had  to feed him separately beca the others would come eat his feed.  He couldn’t graze as much as geese are supposed to...and didn’t like the crumbles , and would get upset at me.  But he was wonderful and sweet and we loved the little guy.  He would just bawl when he couldn’t keep up with the others as time went on.  So I started reading on the internet about ways to keep geese with other animals for company.   Turns out geese like rabbits!!  I was keeping rabbits in my tractors during the summer so it was perfect.....I put Stubs in with about 4 bunnies and they really liked each other.  I had to still be careful about the feed issue...sometimes the rabbits got his feed...but...i Just had to take him out for feeding, and so on.  Stubs loved the pond...and it was ok to put him in, because he could go fine around a bit...more in circles a bit...but then he’d make his way to the edge and I’d get him.  But, I couldn’t put him in with the ducks...or the other goose...Honky.  Honky couldn’t have cared less about Stubs.  Broke our hearts.  The ducks would hurt Stubs at this point so he could never be left alone in the pond or anywhere.  It was getting very sad...and a Chris and I knew, things were going downhill.  I tried to do PT on his good leg, but his body got heavy...he was still very small for a goose...but he just couldn’t pick himself up anymore.  The stump was healed great...it was never an issue...it hardened and made a thick knob type thing.  I tried so hard to be diligent about keep him moved so he didn’t get a bed sore, or worse.  But, damp summer conditions, and just...life happening...and poor Stubs got worse.  He was crying a lot one day..and we found...maggots...bad.  We poured salt...we tried to drown them...we did a lot of things...  there was probably something else we could’ve tried??  But, the little guy was in a lot of pain, and, well, his quality of life had gone downhill.  This story doesn’t end badly...Stubs was the best little goose...he..which actually turned out to be a she...as we now know..  She gave us 4great months with a super loving little goose that made our day...we held her like a football..becathats how she like it.  She nibbled at my go,d cross.  She loved the little white bunny best.  She brought the soft side out of Chris  constantly, and it was so funny to see this gruff guy carrying this tiny goose like a baby all the time.  So, even though we only had her for a short time, I’d do it all again in a heartbeat!
So, don’t feel at all sad after reading this story...
So...if you’re wondering what took a Stubs’ leg..I’ll bet you saw the pictures.  Yep..snapping turtle.  We didn’t know we had them...welllee thought maybe..  we had been catching minnows with a minnow trap fo4 the ducks.  They lived it.  Chris kept tellin* me to stop Becca it would mess up the pond.  I had no clue what he was talking about.  Apparently I took the turtles food so they chose to eat my goose’s leg.  Boy, talk about guilt!!  We saw on the internet how to trap them...it didn’t take too long, about two weeks.  We got four giant turtles out.  We’re sure there are more..but they left the ducks alone now.  We did a lot of research and talking to Duck people.  Ducks know when a pond isn’t safe, apparently.  After the goose got hurt..no one would get in for the longest time.  I had to buy all these baby pools.  Drove Chris crazy, and I just wanted them to enjoy swimming again.  I have this one Muscovy hen who’s a real frog hunter...she just trolls that pond all the time for frogs and she really missed her frogs...so, one day she went in.  After see her in for a few days, slowly the rest followed.  We’ll have to trap the turtles again in early spring after they come out from being dormant over the winter.  People have told us to dig them all out...but, apparently I guess, even if you dig, they make it bake..Chris made our pond custom shaped and dug it out.  People said, dig it out and fence one half off...but that would cost a tonnn of money.  I think we’ll stick with just trapping them.  Chris had a blast with it.  But, man they are scarey buggers...fast!!  Not sure if you guys have snappers..but...be careful!!   they move faster than you’d think


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 14, 2020)

The pond at our old farm had turtles.  they are good eating!

Lost a few baby ducks over time but, we cleared the out frequently.  Plus my DSIL liked to fish but, not eat them.  He populated the pond.  LOL


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 14, 2020)

Mini Horses said:


> The pond at our old farm had turtles.  they are good eating!
> 
> Lost a few baby ducks over time but, we cleared the out frequently.  Plus my DSIL liked to fish but, not eat them.  He populated the pond.  LOL


My old farmer friend likes to eat the turtles...


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 14, 2020)

Little Lou.... Little Lou was one of the Saxony ducks that we got for free from NY with Stubs the goose.  Right of the bat she, (I thought), Was super feisty!  Little Lou was sooo much smaller than all the ducks but wouldn’t let anyone push him around.  I thought Lou was a girl for the first 8 months of his life...he never made more than a peep....and never got full feathered.  He never weighed more than a pound...probably still weighs 1 1/2 lbs?  Just an itty bitty thing.  The runt.  But, at first...was soooo full of energy...always the leader...he was the cutest little guy.  I just couldn’t get enough of his little peep...and the constant wondering of if he was a boy or a girl?  And then Lou started slowing down...wasn’t hanging with the group.  He wouldn’t show up at night to go in the pen and we’d  have to take the golf cart to look for look for him.  He would stay by the house.  He just wasn’t himself.  He started limping.  This is when I realized that, he just wasn’t catching up, and needed some help.  I started giving him B complex in treats...then, be a of the limping, I would have to keep him separate at night, with his sister, so he wouldn’t get hurt.  He hated it...but it was in his best interest.  I would feed him separately too, but it still didn’t help.  A friend told me to feed him kitten food for the extra protein..so I did that.  It seemed to help.  But, it came to a point, the my Little Lou, who would rush over to see me and snuggle in my arms, was hopping as from me because he was resentful of all of what I was putting him through.  I tried to love on him as much as could.  He developed Bumblefoot...it’s when a duck or chicken gets a sore that gets infected and creates a a hard lump inside one of the areas of the foot.  I had to soak him in Epsom salt water ohhh soo many times, because, as soon as we would get one gone, another would come.  Chris couldn’t understand why I always fall in love with the underdog, because they all real my heart.  Can’t help it.  Little Lou would melt anyones heart with that scratchy little peep..  So we struggled with these issues for months...but then, in about November, all of a sudden..things changed...Lou got a voice!  He also grew some feathers!  Beautiful feathers...like a real Saxony drake!  I couldn’t have been more proud!  He was really feeling good.  No limp...his weight was up...he was thriving.  Everyone was in the barn now, and it was chaos, with 42 ducks...most of them drakes.  I had, one of my favorite ducks...you’ll hear about him too...MyGuy...a Beautiful Muscovy.  But very dominant.  By this point I was caging drakes up...he was one of them...but, it was always a terrible even trying to get them in the cage at night.  One morning I went out and Little Lou was limping.  I thought...oh no, here we go again.  I didn’t want to scare him and make too big of a deal...so I watched him and didn’t separate him yet.  He was ok that day.  The next day IT happened.  I walked out of the barn to see MyGuy on top of Lou...trying to...penetrate him.   I ran down...grabbed MyGuy by the neck and yanked him sooo hard..and basically flung him.  When I picked up Little Lou it was clear he was hurt bad.  I took him inside.  Within a short time his knee joint began to swell like crazy....it was sooo hot.  I didn’t know if it was sprained or worse.  The irrational side of me wanted to rush him to the only avian vet...2 1/2 hrs away...clearly not an option.  He was not a thoroughbred....I was on the internet for hours...days...Lou wasn’t eating.  I found a way to tube feed him.  I did that four times a day for weeks all of December.  He made it.  He’ll never be Right.  But he’s alive.  I pray he’s happy.  On these warm days he’s been in the pond and loving it.  He likes to lay in the hay on the other side by the the goats.  We made him a nice corner in the duck barn penned off so he’s safe.   he gets nice treats and is pretty pampered.  He comes to me to get out of his pen each morning.  He is my favorite duck.  He is the sweetest Little Lou.




















In the last picture...my pot belly pig...Portly, snuck into the barn with Busty and Lou..,


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 15, 2020)

Now comes the story of MyGuy.  MyGuy was one of original eight ducklings.  He had a black spot on his fluffy yellow body that made him stand out from the rest.  Soon, his size did too.  It was clear, we had thee drake Muscovies, and three drake Khaki Campbells out of 8 ducks.  Darned straight run.  MyGuy was the biggest from the start.  But, being  a Muscovy, he wasnt fast. He meandered.  One day he got good sized gash on the side of his right leg.  We cleaned it, and put blu cote on it. We also kept him separate from the others for it to heal....with a buddy.  Durry this time, they were treated like royalty.  Their own huge food dish and water, etc treats galore..and pampering.  They had no desisire to go with the flock.  For a month, MyGuy and ThisGuy, stayed right by the house.  Never wanting to miss our attention.  Which worked. They were so found of us that they would follow me around.  All summer I had dog didpshes everywhere because, yes, there was a pond, near by, but my ducks were spoiled, and mom made sure there was water around every corner for them.  we would go to the farm market..not ours, and buy watermelon, and cantaloupe. They would crack those babies up themselv...from the long end.....and climb in...it was hystErica!   They grew to be very big.  After the month..when we decided to allow them back with the group, they reluctantly went...but, we realized we overfed them by far.  They were almost twice the size of the others!  It soon was a problem..They used their weight, and their thought of start as golden boys as power....they pushed the others around.  He was always such a gentle bird with me.  Eating apples from my hands...I have sooo many selfies with him..silly, I know.  But, now he was on a power trip.  And it only got worse.  It was almost breeding season for the males ...MyGuy was clearly a dominate male.  He was mounting everything and hurting a lot of ducks.  He hurt one of my pekins named Daisy, who had terrible arthritis.  I worked with her for months, giving her supplements, doing PT, a better diet, but, in the end she kind of gave up, and she died.  Her joints were too painful.  Then after hurting Little Lou, I put him in isolation.  He was in an 8’ x 10’ cage, underneath the semi trailer..(the barn).  He was miserable, I hated to see him that way.  I was told to put two hens in with him.  I did for two days.  Then...they were miserable.  There really was only one option.  I hated it.  But, culling him was the best option.  If I took him to auction the new people would cull him the moment they realize how bad he was...and, in my eyes, it’s not fair to pass on your problems to someone else.  At least,  This way, my friends could finally get to engoy a duck.  So we butchered him and took him to Sunday dinner.  Everyone seemed to like him.  He was nine lbs, undressed weight.   Big bird.  I miss him a lot, and I really do, and will always love the times we shared, but he needed to go.  When my ducks started laying eggs, I thought really hard about letting them hatch....these could be MyGuys babies...the last link,...   but...the timing is just not right, so we brought the eggs in.  We will have ducklings closer to Easter when I call sell some....MyGuy was a good guy






.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 15, 2020)

Mini Horses said:


> Elderberry syrup.  Antiviral, antifungal, antioxidant, 2nd highest vit C known.    Knocks down the flu & cold issues by not letting the virus/bacteria reproduce.
> 
> I pick wild here.  Dehydrate, make juice, make syrup, freeze whole.   *Free meds.    Gal, we can help you in more ways than you even know.   *
> 
> Natural has been around thousands of years.  Still works.  Garlic is another powerhouse.  If you don't use it, learn.


X about a million. We pick elderberry too. The power line mowed down my favorite patch last summer-right before they ripened. So as soon as they poke their little leaves up, we are digging them up and bringing the plants to their new home where they will be very much appreciated.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 15, 2020)

Do realize that muscovies breed like rats. They will hatch a clutch of 12 to 20 and raise them. So keeping a "few" drakes will result in a population explosion in short order. LOL


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 15, 2020)

Baymule said:


> X about a million. We pick elderberry too. The power line mowed down my favorite patch last summer-right before they ripened. So as soon as they poke their little leaves up, we are digging them up and bringing the plants to their new home where they will be very much appreciated.


I think they they grow around here too...perhaps we can plant some by the blueberries this summer?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 15, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Do realize that muscovies breed like rats. They will hatch a clutch of 12 to 20 and raise them. So keeping a "few" drakes will result in a population explosion in short order. LOL


yes, I plan to only keep one black and white male.  Then, I think I will keep just two male pekins that are my other favorites...Stan and Stevie. The rest will be hens.  I’m trying to get rid of my goose...any takers?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 15, 2020)

So, today I’m feeling better..which is huge compared to what I was...so I’ll take that!!  I got absolutely NO sleep last night...and, if anyone looks at my journal, I was typing last night at like 2:30 am.  Insane.   whats worse is, I take sleeping meds, , and took something else then...didn’t work and didn’t doze off till around 5...till 8.  The goats are doing well.  Got my kidding kit all moved to the barn.  My son, who gave me the flu, actually has it now too.  I couldn’t help but chuckle a tad...then I felt terrible about myself and told him I was sorry.  Ugh.  Do you ever hope for a quiet day?  Does it ever happen?  Even when I was sick...it didn’t actually happen.  I suppose, when you have a farm...life is never quiet?  What a Blessing.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 15, 2020)

For the flu, you need home canned chicken broth with fresh garlic grated into it. Don't have any?  You have chickens, we'll teach you how to can the broth and can the meat. Also, for flu you need Elderberry syrup. Good, you are planning on planting some! Elderberry pie is darn good to--and you don't have to have the flu to eat it! Glad you are feeling better!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 17, 2020)

I


Baymule said:


> For the flu, you need home canned chicken broth with fresh garlic grated into it. Don't have any?  You have chickens, we'll teach you how to can the broth and can the meat. Also, for flu you need Elderberry syrup. Good, you are planning on planting some! Elderberry pie is darn good to--and you don't have to have the flu to eat it! Glad you are feeling better!


ts still holding on...instead of chicken soup, I was craving chilli...it was turkey chili...but...big mistake. I’m back to smart foods today...


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 17, 2020)

We sold Honky the French Toulouse goose today.  It was a good thing.  We only asked for a bit of money so he went to someone that wasn’t going to eat him.  She has a farm with three female geese.  Honky will be in heaven!!  I set the money aside for our next animal adventure....


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 18, 2020)

So, the chickens..when we got them from the bad farmer, we had 8chivks in the brooder.  So we thought we had plenty of time to buil a coop.  But then came the chickens.  So we worked fast!  So..they didn’t really get a coop at first...but had a beautiful run.  Then we realized our mistake and and made it into a coop...only 4’ high....it was awful for cleaning!!  Chickens didn’t seem to care, they had roost bars, an outside nesting box...then we added onto that coop a large play area, as we called it...because it was always changing shapes, bed make more fence panels...we called it the play yard.  But we new we need to renovate the coop.  We planned for spring when the weather got nice.  On Christmas eve..I was busy inside with my son, Ben, ann Chris build one 1/2 of the coop!!  Ben helped him push it up the small him.  It was a sheet of ice, they were sliding backwards, I was just holding them in place...it was sooo funny.  Once we got it...it was so nice...I got a huge door.  The chickens loved it!  He attached the long coop we made when we had to quarentine chickens..this way is someone needs special care...there you go!  He got more warm weather last week and kept working out it.  I got a second door now, for shoveling the poop right out the back!  So nice!  The girls just love it..we now have 35 chickens, 22 are pullets, but they have started to lay.  Yesterday we got 20 eggs!  We are very excited about these birds, because they put themse to bed...Chris  just loves that...he thinks they are pretty easy.  They are friendly too...and some let me hold them...this one loves to perch on my arm, she always has...Miss Lydia.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 23, 2020)

Busy week for C & D....the goats have/had lice...as do/did the chickens!!  Ugh!  A lot of work!!  But sooo worth if it’s going to make just one of my little guys feel 1% better!  Our egg counts everyday have skyrocketed with the pull and the ducks!  Problem is...the duck eggs aren’t moving...no buyers so far.  The chicken eggs are sell, so that’s good!  I’m hoping one of my BO goes broody...I’d just love som3 chicks!!  If not I think we plan to buy some.  I know we’re going to let my Muscovy finally set on some eggs after the kids come and things settle down..those ducks ar3 sooo funny.  I put the eggs in the basket...the6 go over and tip it...trying to roll the eggs back out!!  They do not want me to take those eggs!!  We had to butcher a drake today...too much fighting.  But, ducklings would be good for the farm..plus, I could sell some for Easter?  The chicken coop renovation is almost done...we got 3/4 done when the weather got cold again...so, it’s not all 12’ high ...yet.  But, I’ve got two doors now and I’m sooo thrilled!  I can now shovel the poop right out the back into the wheelbarrow...no extra work!  Work smarter..,not harder!  There are so many roosts for the hens..and there is a 5’ x3’ little addition on the side..this way, I can keep any sick hens, or broody, or whatever?  We are now letting all the hens free range...the original hens, were not allowed because they were not nice to the ducks.  At this point 5he ducks dont go over to that part..by the house, due to the weather..so, we’ll just have to see what happens...I think they’ll all be fine.

we are looking for more farm equipment...I suppose that’s nothing new.  We are also still looking for those elusive pot belly pigs.  We had a chance at some more mini pigs...but turned that down again...so, we’re still heading for more of my beloved pots.  Our Hampshire pig, Slim Jim..is not so Slim anymore...he’s about 150lbs now...and spunky.  We try not to think about his real purpose.

This coming week will be just as busy, if not more...we have to build our little insulator boxes for goat kids...Chris can knock those out in a jiffy, but nice weather makes it easier.  We like to put materials on the one outside car lift. The other one, of course, has a classic Chevy on it....
ok, that’s all for today..good night and thanks for reading..


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 28, 2020)

So, today, instead of building the boxes for the goat kids we went on a little road trip to buy more lumber and grocery’s.  We go to this great grocery store that gets bulk items for cheap, and we can get great deals.  You never know wg you’re going to get...like, I was able to get a 16 oz jar of molasses for $1!  I got 4. Random stuff like that.  We don’t buy the meat, but, today we bought some ice cream for $1..since it was going to be in the way back of the dump truck.  You can get a full cart of grocery’s...full cart for $45!  That’s good in our book.  Then, Chris knows all these lumber yards, etc...made the rounds..even got 15 , 5 gal buckets for free!  We use those things like crazy!  Came home to 17 chickens eggs, 4 duck eggs...Busty feeling better...things are turning up today!  Ok, good night...


----------



## Baymule (Jan 28, 2020)

Score! I love bargains!


----------



## farmerjan (Jan 28, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> So, the chickens..when we got them from the bad farmer, we had 8chivks in the brooder.  So we thought we had plenty of time to buil a coop.  But then came the chickens.  So we worked fast!  So..they didn’t really get a coop at first...but had a beautiful run.  Then we realized our mistake and and made it into a coop...only 4’ high....it was awful for cleaning!!  Chickens didn’t seem to care, they had roost bars, an outside nesting box...then we added onto that coop a large play area, as we called it...because it was always changing shapes, bed make more fence panels...we called it the play yard.  But we new we need to renovate the coop.  We planned for spring when the weather got nice.  On Christmas eve..I was busy inside with my son, Ben, ann Chris build one 1/2 of the coop!!  Ben helped him push it up the small him.  It was a sheet of ice, they were sliding backwards, I was just holding them in place...it was sooo funny.  Once we got it...it was so nice...I got a huge door.  The chickens loved it!  He attached the long coop we made when we had to quarentine chickens..this way is someone needs special care...there you go!  He got more warm weather last week and kept working out it.  I got a second door now, for shoveling the poop right out the back!  So nice!  The girls just love it..we now have 35 chickens, 22 are pullets, but they have started to lay.  Yesterday we got 20 eggs!  We are very excited about these birds, because they put themse to bed...Chris  just loves that...he thinks they are pretty easy.  They are friendly too...and some let me hold them...this one loves to perch on my arm, she always has...Miss Lydia.View attachment 69023View attachment 69024View attachment 69025View attachment 69026View attachment 69027View attachment 69028View attachment 69029


The rooster in the picture looks like a New Hampshire.  They are one of my preferred breeds for an all purpose farm breed.  My Black Langshans are very "stately"  but are not near as good a layer, nor do they have the "body" that the NH's have for eating.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Jan 29, 2020)

C


Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Hi there...since threads can go on for ever, I’m going to take my time explaining how we became hobby farmers.  My husban has farming in his background, but he didn’t enjoy the cruel part.  I was raised in the wealthy suburbs south of Pgh and always wanted many animals.  Always wanted to do 4h...but apparently they don’t let mutts in the fair. . I married young and had IVF treatment to conceive my son.  I broke my back in four places giving birth, due to an unknown spinal disorde.  My ex left me.  My parents had retired to NW PA and I needed their help.  I was in a wheelchair at that point with a baby.  Things gradually got a bit better, but I wore a leg brace for 10 years...let’s back up.  I met this wonderful man, Chris...when not even my relatives thought Id ever find love.  My back never got better, and other parts of my health got worse.  My shi tzu became my service dog for seizures.  I had tremors bad, and seizures at least four a day...full blown epilepsy.  Other health stuff too. I had an inHome health aide for a couple months so Chris could leave my side a bit.  But, then i got on medication and things started to turn around!  We were Having a lot of fun in the garden...we sell our produce in our own farm market at the end of our driveway.  I always needed a cane, but it was ok.  We were out raking apples and I hurt my ankle.  Bad.  After months of drs..it turned out I tore my perineal tendon.  Had surgery.  But..it turned out to be a gift from God!  You see, I had 7 mths of intense PT...they didn’t only work my ankle, but my whole leg...which was my bad leg from years ago.  I became stronger than ever!  During my PT, Chris knew my love of animals and, we gradually started up the farm, one type at a time.  And now we have rabbits, chickens, roosters, ducks, goose, pot belly pigs, Hampshire pig goats and three wonderful dogs!  I gained 20 lbs... I was 105 and a wreck of bones...now I’m strong,  I feel better than I have in 25 years...and  couldn’t have done any of it without my husband, who knew what I wanted and gave it all to me, and God.
> 
> My son, Ben is now 21, a junior at Slippery Rock University.  He's majoring in sports medicine and is interning for the football team this second term also as their strength and conditioning coach.  He is a fitness fanatic.  He has his own website for training.  He works out at least 2 1/2 hrs a day plus running several miles.  He ran his first marathon in Aug.  4hrs 11 min.  He runs an ultra marathon...which is 59 miles near Niagara Falls in February!  He’s nuts!  he also continues to makes deans list and got a 4.89 last term!  I’m very proud!
> 
> ...


Cool farm you have there. Some people will choose the kind of life you live, and thats one think that will make them happy. enough said.. 😀😀😀


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 29, 2020)

farmerjan said:


> The rooster in the picture looks like a New Hampshire.  They are one of my preferred breeds for an all purpose farm breed.  My Black Langshans are very "stately"  but are not near as good a layer, nor do they have the "body" that the NH's have for eating.


Yep...they are nice cockerels so far too!  We ate one cockerel...boy was he tastey!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 29, 2020)

YourRabbitGirl said:


> C
> 
> Cool farm you have there. Some people will choose the kind of life you live, and thats one think that will make them happy. enough said.. 😀😀😀


Thank you..we are very happy on our new adventure!!  . It’s definitely keeping us young!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 29, 2020)

Chris just spent 1/2 hour microwaving potatoes and rooster gravy to give to the ducks...hmm.  I didn’t have the heart to tell him I don’t think the ducks will eat that.  They’ve never eaten potato peels before, and he knows that...maybe bake potatos will be a big hit?    anyways, he got one one the insulatEd boxes done for the goat kids...it’s big.  Very nice.  I mean, they will definitely be wary with the insulation he choose.... Now the poor guy has to make another one.  Good thing we got all that plywood free yesterday. . He’s a saint to put up with me...


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 29, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Chris just spent 1/2 hour microwaving potatoes and rooster gravy to give to the ducks...hmm.  I didn’t have the heart to tell him I don’t think the ducks will eat that.  They’ve never eaten potato peels before, and he knows that...maybe bake potatos will be a big hit?   anyways, he got one one the insulatEd boxes done for the goat kids...it’s big. Very nice. I mean, they will definitely be wary with the insulation he choose.... Now the poor guy has to make another one. Good thing we got all that plywood free yesterday. . He’s a saint to put up with me...


Well we ended up going on another one of our road trips for animals..5 chickens..2 BO, 3RIR...BUT...that wasn’t the thing...I thought the address sounded awfully familiar..and as we drove I kept saying..’oh geez, this is where we got Chester, our Billy goat..’.yep...sure was!!  Luckily, Ruth didn’t recognize us...but she did tell us about a bad billy goat that she had to get rid of because he was wayyy too rough and threw her her to the ground!  Hmmm...wonder why we didn’t hear that when she was selling him  to us?  Hmmm.   But, on the sunny side...one of Chester’s kids was there from last spring...ohhh what a looker!    A bottle baby and just fill her around...I’m starting to think I might want to bottle feed at least one....


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 30, 2020)

Boy!!  What a day!!  From before sunrise we’ve been running..selling 4dozen eggs, as a regular order to the Chinese restaurant!!..then buzzing home to get the truck and SUV transformed into animal haulers!  Chris did an amazing job!  The truck is actually a dump truck with high sides already...made out of industrial caging.  He put a cab on it, enclosed it...enclosed the back of the SUV...  And..we went on yet..another C&D animal adventure!  This farm was only about 45 minutes away, so if we had to make two trips, we could.  It was a very small farm, the man had to sell off his animals because he moved to Vegas.  He is an injured Vet, and can’t take them all.  So, we we’re getting very good deals.  He had acquaintances taking care of the animals while he was gone.

So...the pig pen needed a lot of TLC, and the goats were free range...on the neighbors porch!  Oh my goodness!  But, they were all cute buggers and we could see that these could be great animals with some care.  We had to hop the fence to get in with the pigs!  They gave us a run for our money!!  They did more hot laps than the Indy 500 racers!     These pigs are a cross of Juliana and pots...but they are bred down.  These gals are small!  They are a year, and I’d say the biggest is 30 lbs?  There’s a white, a brown, and a black!  All girls... But, that’s not the worst thing in the world...males are easier to pick up than females.  They are not very tame at all right now and Chris and I have our work cut out for us...but...I’m always up for a challenge!!

Then it was time to call in the goats.  The lady said they come when she shows them hay...huh?  Why don’t they just know they have free access to it all the time?  Well, not my worries...not my place to say anything...these goats will now be well cared for, with more hay than they will ever need! . But, the lady was right..they saw the hay, and came running.  Huh.  So, it was tricky trying to catch them.  There are 6...half ND, half fainting.  One is only a month...cute little  bugger!  So, Chris managed to grab one here, another there.  Then we got down to the last two.  The young guy who was ‘helping” should’ve taken a lunch break...  I don’t want to sound mean..,but, he was more of a hinderance than anything!!  But, in the end..the last two, were gainers..and, we got them in a corner , and..they got stiff and fell over...perfect opportunity!  They are sooo darned cute!  Up one second, then stiff...and bam..right over!    it wouldn’t be funny if you didn’t know that they are just fine!

So, we also bought some old dog igloos, etc...  then the fun began getting them home....when we were loading the goats we both noticed that they needed their hooves trimmed.    So we were going to weigh them and trim hooves as we unloaded them and put them in their new pen....well...these goats all have horns..ugh....I had ahold of the first one...who I’m embarrassed to admit weighed only 37 lbs...but...she squirmed and bobbed and got me square in the eye with that horn!  I used a swear word.  I do not swear.  Ever.  It hurt pretty bad there for a bit.   We thought the eye got scratched, but now I think, maybe a bit, but more of a pressure wound to the eyeball?  I don’t know.  It’s a nice shade of..plum right not.  She sliced it right open.   So, we were both shaken up...but we got back on track, and started to resume.  Don’t you know that little goat got out of the gate behind me?  I wasn’t paying attention, and it was one crack open!!     She took offfff!  Well, you know, they’re used to being free range at their old farm.  Well, he had 2 acres...we have 35... we were wayyy out of our league.  We chased, and circled...and it went down on our race trace...and then Chris told me to stay there, and he went running....
10 minutes later he called me and told me to pick him up down on the road.  I thought he gave up.  When I got there...he had the tiny little goat!!  I asked him how he got her...he was out of breath...he was fuming...he said...I almost shot her...  so, I didn’t ask again.  I know he didn’t mean it...but she did give him a good run for the money!  She got both of us on her first night!  The rest of the goats went a bit more smoothly....except we couldn’t get the last two weighed and trimmed because it was dark.  They told us one was a billy.  I didn’t see a buck when we were on the farm....I didn’t smell any buck when I was up close with them.  Yet, the one gave birth last month.  I’d be thrilled if they are all does!  But, if there is a buck...I want him separated ASAP....that’s what was so weird...none of the goats acted at all like a buck.  So, even though we didn’t get to inspect two...I just think those are does too.  I think they must’ve had a visiting buck, the way they let their goats free range..for the one to get pregnant.  We’ll see...perhaps tomorrow I’ll be eating my words?    wouldn’t be the first time!

Boy,  we had fun today!  As I was running through the pig pen, dodging tree branches, and jumping over frozen water bowels, I yelled out to Chris...’this is one heck of a great date night!’  I’d do it again tomorrow...but, I think he’d wait awhile...


----------



## Baymule (Jan 30, 2020)

Oh my! That's some shiner you got there. Might be a good idea to have a doctor take a look at it just to make sure there is no lasting damage. I am happy that you got what you wanted. Chasing escaped animals is never any fun. Y'all sure got your exercise today!


----------



## thistlebloom (Jan 30, 2020)

Ouch! Take care of that eye, looks painful.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 1, 2020)

Today we had to clean our chicken coop from head to toe...lice!  Ugh.  We dug and scraped and raked.  It’s a dirt floor.  Thing is...we did this floor on Christmas Eve.  That’s a lot of poop build up for a month.  And it’s a very large coop...20’x21’.  The only part that isn’t 12’ high is the back 1/4...it’s still only 4’...which is awful....  but, we cleaned it all..got some great compost...he even flipped over the little 3’ x 6’ addition so we could get it all sprayed good in there.  We sprayed permethrin...used DE...then put down wood chips and hay in nest boxes..and in coop used a ton of straw...it comes up like carpet...as I’m sure all of you know...next time will be much easier.  We had much and leaves down...which is fine...but I’ll always put a good base of straw down on everything after seeing what happens in my barns.  Then, after putting away th3 animals it was tim3 to go dust the chickens.  After we dusted about four...we realized that our plan to keep them separate wasn’t working.  So, I pulled out my red, hooker lipstick for marking my chickens vents...and we started marking the right legs of the ones that were done.  It helped a great deal.  We have 40 chickens.  It took quite awhile.  So, hopefully, when we go to repeat it in ten days, the lipstick will still be there and then we can look for the girls without two red legs...

I also tried to make some time for 5he new goats and pigs.  They were apparently...um...not fed well.  The goats, I guess, had to scrounge for food..and literally ate stuff in tin cans.  I thought that was a joke...because I know how picky my girls are.  Well, these poor goats were so hungry..they were eating the garbage.i think with some 
Tthey will come around to me completey.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 1, 2020)

Poor goats. They just escaped he// and went to heaven.


----------



## farmerjan (Feb 2, 2020)

Word to the wise, and I hate to be the one to tell you this...... DO NOT USE STRAW OR HAY of any kind if you are having a lice or mite problem in the chickens.  The lice and mites will go into the hollow stems as well as any crack between boards etc....  I am not telling you this to be mean,,,, really..... But use only shavings or sawdust  ESPECIALLY in the nest boxes.  All the DE in the world,  and even if you were to use something as bad as Sevin dust,  will not be able to touch any that will disappear into the stems of the hay or straw.  And as nice as it is, straw is the worst because the stems are actually "more hollow" because the plant basically died in order for the straw to be made.  All the moisture was out of the stem when the grain was harvested off the top of the plant, leaving the stalk and straw is coarser than hay so the stem is usually bigger around.  

Another thing, in the warmer weather you can use a good bleach solution to wash the inside walls and let it dry good.  It will kill alot of them too and sure is cheaper than using so much pyrethrin and DE.  Sure, use it after, but the bleach will cause alot of them to come out of the cracks in the wood where they join like corners and all.  Do it on a warm day and soak/spray it good, then let the sun, warm air dry it good then you can go back with the other for insurance.  I realize it is the middle of winter right now so don't want to get it too wet where it won't dry.   
Old time remedy is to paint the roosts with kerosene too.  Keeps the lice from traveling from bird to bird and won't hurt their feet.  May not be "organic"  but we used to do that especially for the tiny mites as they could not travel from the cracks onto the birds at night.  Lice don't spend as much time off the birds..... but they will get into the stems of the straw. 

Sorry you are dealing with that, it is a B$#@H to get rid of.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 2, 2020)

farmerjan said:


> Word to the wise, and I hate to be the one to tell you this...... DO NOT USE STRAW OR HAY of any kind if you are having a lice or mite problem in the chickens.  The lice and mites will go into the hollow stems as well as any crack between boards etc....  I am not telling you this to be mean,,,, really..... But use only shavings or sawdust  ESPECIALLY in the nest boxes.  All the DE in the world,  and even if you were to use something as bad as Sevin dust,  will not be able to touch any that will disappear into the stems of the hay or straw.  And as nice as it is, straw is the worst because the stems are actually "more hollow" because the plant basically died in order for the straw to be made.  All the moisture was out of the stem when the grain was harvested off the top of the plant, leaving the stalk and straw is coarser than hay so the stem is usually bigger around.
> 
> Another thing, in the warmer weather you can use a good bleach solution to wash the inside walls and let it dry good.  It will kill alot of them too and sure is cheaper than using so much pyrethrin and DE.  Sure, use it after, but the bleach will cause alot of them to come out of the cracks in the wood where they join like corners and all.  Do it on a warm day and soak/spray it good, then let the sun, warm air dry it good then you can go back with the other for insurance.  I realize it is the middle of winter right now so don't want to get it too wet where it won't dry.
> Old time remedy is to paint the roosts with kerosene too.  Keeps the lice from traveling from bird to bird and won't hurt their feet.  May not be "organic"  but we used to do that especially for the tiny mites as they could not travel from the cracks onto the birds at night.  Lice don't spend as much time off the birds..... but they will get into the stems of the straw.
> ...


Geez...I never heard such a thing about the hay??  I’ve been on BYC for a year..and everyone uses it in nesting boxes....what do mean...paint the roosts with kerosene?  I may be too nieve, but I thought that was a fuel...not a paint.  I’m not worried about being too organic...it’s nice to be that way...we grow our veggies that way..but, if it means helping the chickens stay healthy...it’s fine...same with my own situation...I try to be organic...but sometimes it’s just not possible or realistic...

ok..I guess I have more work to do in the coop today...thanks for telling me before it was too late...again...


----------



## Baymule (Feb 2, 2020)

Painting with kerosene means to dip a brush in kerosene and "paint" the kerosene onto the roost. Don't forget to do top and bottom! 

I am as organic as possible. However I will not sacrifice the health or well being on my animals because it is not organic. Parasites especially!


----------



## farmerjan (Feb 2, 2020)

The whole hay/straw thing is mostly ignored or "pooh-poohed" by the "experts" who have a few chickens and then become all knowledgeable..... It is an old timer thing.  But I have seen the proof when I was having trouble with lice and especially with mites.  I love a nice nest box full of straw, but have found out over the years that it can be a problem.   And as much as they say not to, I mix cedar shavings in with the regular shavings as the parasites do not like it. 
Yeah, just take a paintbrush and brush on the kerosene on the roost poles, like @Baymule  said.  Can use diesel fuel also.  The "purists" will tell you how terrible it is to do that......

If you get scaly leg mites in chickens where they get under their scales on their legs, you can also dip their legs in kerosene, then hold them for a minute for it to drain, then set them down.  They can't really "eat it" because it is a liquid that will soak into the flaky scales and kill the scaly leg mites.  Also, you can smother them with vaseline, rubbing it into the scales. But the chickens will pick at that a bit although it has never been a problem when I have done it.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 2, 2020)

My ex father in law (RIP) said his mother mixed sugar and kerosene for coughs. He said it must have worked because they didn’t cough again, or if they really had to, they ran out behind the barn.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 2, 2020)

Baymule said:


> My ex father in law (RIP) said his mother mixed sugar and kerosene for coughs. He said it must have worked because they didn’t cough again, or if they really had to, they ran out behind the barn.


Holy smokes...I never heard of using kerosene for any of these things.  I went straight out to the coop..got rid of the straw and hay...layered the wood chips we got from the guys that were cutting trees on our road...but..in the country...you can’t just get wood chips for free like they tell you to do on BYC...they go to their local tree trimmers and just ask for them...around here...those things are paid for...but, we we’re lucky that time because the guys were friends and, on our edge of property.    Anyways..used those chips and the shavings from when we plained  our wood to build our goat barn...we have a good amount of those left...luckily.   Pretty sure any painting will have to wait for warmer weather..we got about 5” of more snow today...ugh.  But..I talked to Chris...he said..thumbs up!  Thanks ladies..once again!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 2, 2020)

The new goats are adjusting to their new home pretty well.  We also put large dog crates in the pen for them...they were cute and all managed to fit in one!  It was like a clown car!   They really eat a lot!!  I guess I’m just used to three goats, when we had the buck.  Now we’re up to 13 goats.  I love it.  Today we picked out our font for the lettering to go on the vehicles...we actually have have a machine that cuts it out...and we have the vinyl car wrap stuff because my hubby has used it to wrap an entire milk truck...solid black on the bottom half...to look like the 1963 model....it’s very cool.  
The new mini pigs are not loving their new home as much.   I’m trying to make friends, but I think they jus5 weren’t handled much, so it might take awhile.  Plus, there are three, so, they stick together.  But, I’m not giving up.  
The goat kids...goat babies as we like to call them..are doing great!  Spunky little buggers!  Busty is starving though!  I have tons of grain...hay...I gave her a banana, apple, head of lettice...she ate a piece of paper...I gave her sweet feed...I gave her some molasses..so I gave her alfa pellets...she was happy...for a minute...she just acts like she hasn’t eaten in years.  I get it..but, I don’t know what else to give her.  Her grain is never empty...her hay was low, but not gone.  Stormy is doing great.  She’s a very good mom..very attentive.  Her little one try to jump on her and she just lets them..it’s so cute.  I’m curious to see the dynamic tomorrow when we let the girls and kids out of the kidd8ng stalls?  Although...Busty’s little ones have been sneaking out...stinkers.


----------



## Coolbreeze89 (Feb 2, 2020)

I “win over” pigs with fig newtons! (Aldi’s brand is CHEAP). They gave a strong smell that gets the piggie’s attention (better than, say, animal crackers). They’ll be nibbling them out of your hand in no time! (Especially once the first one figures it out - the others won’t want to miss out!). My girls LOVE their Pig Newtons.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 2, 2020)

Coolbreeze89 said:


> I “win over” pigs with fig newtons! (Aldi’s brand is CHEAP). They gave a strong smell that gets the piggie’s attention (better than, say, animal crackers). They’ll be nibbling them out of your hand in no time! (Especially once the first one figures it out - the others won’t want to miss out!). My girls LOVE their Pig Newtons.


Great tip...we love aldis


----------



## Baymule (Feb 3, 2020)

When we have feeder pigs, I buy Aldi's eggs and milk for the pigs. They love them some boiled eggs! And I use the Aldi's milk in their soured corn to give them more nutrients and make the corn taste better to them, it sure stinks to me!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 3, 2020)

Baymule said:


> When we have feeder pigs, I buy Aldi's eggs and milk for the pigs. They love them some boiled eggs! And I use the Aldi's milk in their soured corn to give them more nutrients and make the corn taste better to them, it sure stinks to me!


Hmmm..we have tons of eggs...I could use the pullet eggs!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 3, 2020)

Nicer day today...46*.  Woke up and rannnn to the barn!  Man, I just can’t wait to see those little guys!  I was out early due to a dentist appt, so they  weren’t awake, bummer.  When they finally did wake up, those goat babies did not disappoint!  They are getting bouncier every day!  Before they were born, a friend showed us a video of goat kids in pajamas...jumping everywhere.  There were like 30.  It was too cute.  I just might have to buy 5 pairs at my next trip to the store!     We told the story of their kidding, how they delivered on the same day, right after each other...and that we only excepted three, at our weekly Sunday dinner.  Our friends teased that we’re going to have to take out college loans...  I’m starting to barter with Chris about keeping them all...we call sell the ducks if I can keep them all...this coming from the duck farmer herself.  . I realize we can’t keep them allllll, but it’s fun to dream.  
it’s a very nice day so Chris is finishing the last leg on the chicken coop.  I think I ruined the surprise because when I went out and saw, he got grumpy.  When he started the rebuild it was a Christmas surprise.  Oops.  It will be soooo nice when we go out to finish dusting the chickens for lice, and I don’t have to bend over in the last corner...where you know they all went in the end!!   
The new goats are doing well.  I told Chris that I was going to buy a cooler for the one month kid to start training it now, and he naturally agreed.  I thought he was going to think I was nuts.  I think we both have been sucked into the farm life to high heaven!! 

Our feeder pig, Slim Jim...is getting really..BIG!  He’s easily 150-160lbs by now.  He’s still pretty sweet...but, we don’t let him get away from us...or, turn our back to him.  Heck, I don’t don’t even turn my back on my new mini pigs and they are about 20 lbs!   We wish they were friendlier.  Unfortunately, they were not handled...and, since there are three...I think it’s going to be quite a challenge.  They stick together.  I’m definitely getting the fig newtons when we get to Aldis...but, that’s an hour away....so...I’ll get soooome now, just not very many until then.  
We have these new hens.  3.  Someone is an egg eater...bad!  I put the rocks in...they’ll have to do for now.  They worked with my other egg eaters.  Anyways.  We would still get only one egg and a total mess.  So, now I’ve separated each hen. So, we’ll see.  Each one has a nest box, they are in the rabbit hutches....they are noisy because they are not used to being alone, but, oh well.  Chris wants to eat them.    We got them from the lady who fibbed to us about our buck goat.  BUT...in her defense...he did his job.  She just could have said that he was rough to handle.  Oh well.  So, my theory is, that we’ll come out, and one will have made a mess.  Then we’ll know.  He said he has no more time for egg eaters.  Ugh.  We’ve dealt with it before...it’s been fine.  It’s not that at all...it’s because of Ruth...man is he stubborn!  Anyways....That way, hopefully we’ll know, and the other two will get a ‘get out of jail free card‘. ..


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 4, 2020)

I tried the dog collar and leash  on my new baby goat that is one month old...she’s one that we bought on Thursday of last week.  Last night I put the collar on and left it.  Today we used the leash just a bit.  Today was just to let her, um, get a feel for it.  She was good, then would jump straight up a few times...never getting hurt.  I wasn’t walking her..just letting her get a feel for having be on a leash.  After she would settle, then she would take a few steps and I would follow.  I’m going to let her lead, or think she is for the first few tries.  I’ve trained many dogs..and, I trained my dog now, to be my service dog...because he knows when I’m going to have seizures, so I had to train him perfectly for public.  Luckily he’s now retired!!  Anyways, I’m going to use a bit of what I used then with her...

The new new goats never had animal crackers before.  I took some with me to give her a little as a reward.  She couldn’t figure them out...but they...once they tried them...yumm!  They decided I’m not so bad after all!   The brown ND momma with white kid...one month are really sweet.  They are not shy and have nice manners.  The white weather is really nice too, now that he’s been eating from my hands the past few days.  We will. most  likely sell him, because if we were going to keep a wether, it would be one of ours.  Actually, Chris and I are thinking we might sell four of the new goats and keep all of our kids, plus the new mom and new kid.  That would leave us with 9.   But two would be males...of one sort.  Our other option was to sell two new goats and sell 2-3 kids.  But it would leave no males...but they would all be extremely friendly to us.  That’s a bigger plus in my book. 










These are the new goats, except the grey one is missing...plus, it’s not a very good picture of the momma and baby....more to come.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 6, 2020)

Things are going well here, no complaints...how could we complain when have alll this good fortune?  A year ago I was in PT  for my ankle and we we’re busy with rabbits.  The new goats are doing great!  They have come such a long way in a week!  They were completely crazy at there old farm and the neighbors called the cops because they were always on their porch...pooping.  The farm they came from didn’t have a fence.  It was a small lot.  Anyways, when we brought them home they hated being penned up, and were scared of us.  Now they come up to me very fast—-for food, but I’ll take it!   Twice  goats have gotten out...three just this morning.  I just, didn’t panic, rattled the food tub, and they came back!  I will try not to be so dumb...but, they are not as afraid as they were, and I’m very glad.  

we got about 3/4” of ice last night, so farm work was tough this morning.  It made it basically impossible for to get into the new min8 pigs’ pen.  So, I had to lift new bowls over for food and water, and for a second it looked like they were sad that I wasn’t coming in??  We bought the fig newtons last night but it was too dark to give them to them then.  Hopefully tomorrow when the ice is covered by regular snow.  Last night we took two chickens, that were in quarentpine, and put them in the coop.  It was great to see them today, happily along with the rest.  There are still three new chickens.  I know which one is the egg eater.  I don’t know her fate.  I suppose the other two could be put in the coop, but Chris wants to still watch how they lay...the one is great...the other, not bad.  Yesterday I collected 24 eggs out of 38 chickens...but the majority of them are young.  We only got a few small eggs.  The girls are doing great!  Today we delivered a bunch of eggs to friends for fun...that’s so fun to just do something nice!  .   To think...a year ago, I was doing laps around a little room with my boot cast.  Just think...two years ago, my heath was...well...really bad, and I was having too many seizures to think about every day.  It makes me sooo happy when I look around our farm, what we’ve created in a year...what we’ve learned, what we have to learn...and how much joy it’s brought...it just makes me feel sooo Blessed.  Thanks for reading!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 6, 2020)

God has blessed you.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 7, 2020)

We took the new 5 goat kids that our does had last week, and the one month old to the vet today to have them disbudded.  It is a horrible storm situation here today.  This morning when we left there was probably only about 5” of snow..not bad for around here, but a good 8” on the way home.  No end in sight apparently.  Many roads are even closed...which says a lot, because we can can drive through a lot of muck around here.  It was really bad this morning.  We had to pull over twice just to clean of the wipers from the ice buildup.  So, we get there.  It’s a small town vet clinic..who is owned by a nice old vet and his crackly wife who is the receptionist.  He doesn’t see large animals, anoth vet does, and his wife knows abso nothing, I mean nothing about the scheduling or the procedures, etc.  So, it’s THAT bad out, Amanda, the vet, isn’t there yet, and, Mrs Rumsey proceeds to give me 20 questions about who I am, etc.  I’ve been there dozens of times.  Not long ago, I was there with 6 rabbits...you would think she could at least remember that, right?  Ugh?  Shes sooo mean..it’s not in my mind...she barks at other vet offices too.  My friend works at another vet ...anyways.  Mrs Rumsey said we were absolutely not doing that “Debuttoning” in the office...”you go outside to burn thowe horns off!”    Well.....I was...luckily I didn’t have to say that these were tiny babies that hadn’t yet been outside, let alone to have their heads burnt....ugh!!  Her very kind hubby said he could turn a fan on in the room.  Phew!  Then Amanda, the very laid back vet came in with her very thin, goat box.  Did I mention that my one month old goat is quite chubby?  Ugh again!  I had no idea, although, she did warn me about the procedure...but I had no idea that the box was so tight.  I’m sure not all boxes are soo tight.  Anyways, my chubby white kid went first....she has nubs on her so it was going to take a bit...I knew this.  Amanda did a little on each horn at a time.  Chris held her ears to the side so they didn’t get burnt.  I watched...but I didn’t realize...my little goat...was...not able to breathe.  Quietly, Amanda said to Chris, ‘let’s take her out’.  They did...and her little head was...not quite right.  it was down...Amanda shook her a bit, and then I realized what was going on...oh my goodness!  A few seconds went bad, her head rolled, her rolled, and then she wailed!  I was thrilled!  It’s a wonder we didn’t just run!!  I’m not quite sure why we didn’t, other than....I almost lost an eye last week...it was simply because she had been too chubby, and needed a breath, and, lastly..most importantly..was fine!  The rest of the visit went fine, other than they all hated getting their heads shaved almost as much as disbudded.  Thank goodness that’s over!  When we left..Chris said...talk about cruelty to animals!  And , yes, we agree with why it was done...that’s why we proceeded...but, it just stinks that’s it’s a stinky process.  I realize it’s much faster and better than surgery..and better on our wallets...but, still hard to watch.  A necessary evil?  Perhaps not necessary...but, I’ve been hurt by the horns...even with simple bruises on my legs, too many times...hopefully this will be no big deal.  There was no crying on the ride home.  When we got home, there was tonsssss of crying!  The moms heard us with a crate full of kids.  They were bawling!  At least I hope they werent bawling the whole time!  We showed them right away that the little ones were fine...and, you know...they were!!  They got out of the crate...and acted like nothing happened!  They started playing again!  Geez...I guess what I read on the internet was right, this time...lol, about the kids, being right back at play within a short time after the procedure!!  Thank heavens!!  We both walked out of the barn, a bit relieved as we used the sled to cart out two crates back through, yet, more snow in lovely NW PA!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 7, 2020)

I am very happy to read that you all made it there ...and back home safely , ...and all the kids are doing fine......sure don't  envy  your snow situation at all, stay warm  and safe


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 9, 2020)

Well, if you can believe it we got more snow...11” inches so far Friday to Saturday and 5-7” tonight.  What can you do?  We have a few paths well worn to the barn.  The poor  ducks were finally let out today, only to think twice about their choice.  The chickens didn’t leave the coop the last few days.  We sold two goats, but that’s a good thing, so now we can keep all the kids and not worry about them eating us out of house and home.... Our little hobby farm is growing fast and furious...but, my dear hubby is the one that keeps asking why I’m not looking at the ads for this animal or that animal?  What?  There’s a free male, mini pig, but it’s 3 hours away...so, not really free at all when you factor in the gas.  We’ll pass.  It’s been sooo busy around here, with the new goats, new pigs, all the kids, my son’s race...plus, I got sick....oh, yeah, did I mention we got some snow so Chris had to plow our 35 apartments like 3 times a day??  Takes him at least 2 hours a time.  Ugh. The plus is...it’s very pretty...but...it could be pretty at 3” too..lol.  Yesterday we heard these snowmobiles go buzzing by.  We have one.  I tried it once.  Wrecked my back...but, I said to Chris...it would sure be fun to do that...if we didn’t already spend about 6 hours a day outside in the cold....  we stood there and ponderEd it....and decided that snowmobiling is probably not a sport for us anymore.  Maybe next year?  
The goat kids look like little skateboarders in the barn as they jump off the walls.  It’s a riot.  The twins miss the triplets sooo much since we penned them up with Busty last night...it’s a tough situation, but, she has to get back to nursing them.  When we let them out to get them on the goat stand to nurse...they all play and it’s like a big party.  We can tell she nursed a bit today...their tummies weren’t empty and her utter wasn’t so tight.  Progress.  .
I still have that darned one egg eater chicken.  She’s isolated, and it’s just been a busy issue that she’s still around, I think.  She’s not stopping, and I don’t want to put her with the flock, she m get them doin* it again!  We’ll see, doesn’t cost much to feed her for now, and it’s darn cold to process a chicken right now.

ok..thanks for reading. Stay warm!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 10, 2020)

My sheep are polled, so I don't have to dehorn. Scurs are allowed, but I don't even like those. I had a ram with scurs, but one side grew towards his face. That was before we got the sheep working equipment, so I had a big neighbor tackle him and use PVC cutters to cut off the tip of his horn. Ram was a jerk, so he went to slaughter. 

I have watched the buds getting burned off, it is better than getting "horned" in the eye. It is also a much better process than when I assisted in dehorning cattle with those long handled scoop things. That was a bloody messy process. So the nubs getting burned off is a much better way of doing things, it is just a bit unsettling if you have never been exposed to it.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 10, 2020)

Baymule said:


> My sheep are polled, so I don't have to dehorn. Scurs are allowed, but I don't even like those. I had a ram with scurs, but one side grew towards his face. That was before we got the sheep working equipment, so I had a big neighbor tackle him and use PVC cutters to cut off the tip of his horn. Ram was a jerk, so he went to slaughter.
> 
> I have watched the buds getting burned off, it is better than getting "horned" in the eye. It is also a much better process than when I assisted in dehorning cattle with those long handled scoop things. That was a bloody messy process. So the nubs getting burned off is a much better way of doing things, it is just a bit unsettling if you have never been exposed to it.


The vet said the month old might have the scurs ...the small curlEd horns.  One of the new goats has that kind.  I suppose I can deal with that.  You’re right, it’s much better than getting another horn to the eye!  Ugh


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 10, 2020)

Busty is nursing!!  I felt tummies this morning and they felt good...so did her udder.  But then, I saw the two boys go for some drinks!  I was thrilled!  She even lifted her leg to let them get in!  I let them all out of the kidding stall to play, etc while I’m doing chores, but I’m keeping them locked up for a loooong while.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 10, 2020)

Took some new pictures of my litt goat babies...I just love to call them that instead of kids....that makes them sound too old. . Anyways..here are some, but remember, their heads look awful due to the disbudding..l. They are sooo darned cute!!  There’s a lot of horse play in the barn now!   The one likes to chew my hair, the other likes to climb on my head.  The twins race back and forth...they are wild ones!  I never thought I’d say this in a million years, but the ducks actually give me the hardest time!  They don’t want to come in at night...and their part of the barn is really hard to clean out.  I put four females for sale on the internet.  It’s terrible I know, but, the duck eggs don’t sell at all...at this point I prefer my other animals more.  I don’t want to get rid of them all..just not have sooo many.  Chris will be shocked.  But, I have enough work.    And, they were more friendly in the summer when we could play...no it’s...inside..outside..repeat.  Ok, thanks for reading...aren’t these little buggers just sooo funny?  Minus the hair?


----------



## thistlebloom (Feb 10, 2020)

Personally, I would take goats over ducks any day of the week.  
And there is nothing more fun than goat kids!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 10, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> Personally, I would take goats over ducks any day of the week.
> And there is nothing more fun than goat kids!


I totally agree with you.  I just listed the ducks.  I feel so bad.  I’m keeping a select few...but scaling way back.  Time is precious, and I’d rather be with different animals.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Feb 11, 2020)

Will you be changing your name to Goatfarmerpa1?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 11, 2020)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Will you be changing your name to Goatfarmerpa1?


Actually I think I should. I decided last night to sell 5 ducks. They are my lag behinds. They never go in the barn. They never come when called. Etc. so, if anyone wants to but some PA ducks, they are only $10, very lazy and don’t lay eggs... a great deal!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 11, 2020)

Busy day here.  Had that out of town Dr visit.  I see a Rhuematologist for something called Rheneuds.  It’s a circulation disorder. Hands and feet turn purple and I lose feeling and they are painful..  For years I would get ulcers on my toes every winter.  I take 5 meds for this issue.  This appt the Dr said my feet and hands are the best she’s 3ver seen them!  I said it’s because I’ve gained 15 lbs and started a farm...I wear wool socks and Muck boots all day and night.  She was very happy.  Me too!  
We stopped at McDonalds on the way home.  We have gone 3 times since Christmas.  We don’t go there ever, but, it’s hard for me to gain weight and I like their ice cream cones, so Chris helps me by eating something too. I didn’t finish my cone and let Muggs eat it.  I wasn’t paying attention and all the ice ream toppled out and fell all over him, his jacket and into my lap!  . What a mess we were!  So, Muggs, and our outfits got washed after the trip...he didn’t mind...he loves a blow dry!!  

The other day when we had the storm, we did our chores early.  But, we forgot to close the chicken coop Because we were going back out at night to nurse the triplets.  Well, we we forgot and the wind must’ve blown the door shut from the storm.  The next morning, 8 grumpy, but safe chickens showed up very hungry to greet us.  My egg count was off that day, but figured as much.  Today I went into our upper garage to get sawdust that we planned when we built the barn.  In the giant box, were 8 nicely piled up eggs!  I asked Chris if he put them there and forgot to get them back out, but, nope, our chickens found a warm place to hold up for the night of the storm!!  So, today my egg count was up to 34...and I’m going to try to pretend they were all laid today...

other than that..a good day!  The snow is already coming for tonights storm.  Going to get 5-7” more now.  Plus the temps are dropping down to zero or below by Friday.  Only good thing about that...it’s usually too cold to snow. 

ok, thanks for reading..good night!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 12, 2020)

Verrry busy day.  I must say...it feels really good in this ‘line of work’.  I get a lot done, and it feels good.  Even though I don’t actually make money, I make myself happy, and little critters happy, and Chris happy..so that’s enough. . Anyways..today was delouse day in the barn.  Great.  Next time I use that powder, I’m wearing a hazmat suit!  The vet said use the powder and the ivermectin, then I’m covered on all the bases...so, that’s what I did.  Hope it works!  I felt bad for the babies because they coughed when I patted them down..baby goat kids coughing..too cute!  Then I took my little fat baby goat on a walk with the leash.  She does ok, but the momma doesn’t like it so she gets the baby upset. So, I went and got a leash for momma.  Well, all the animal crackers in the world weren’t going to do it today.  . She was great putting the collar on, but the big scarey leash thing was too much.  When I pulled her horn, it was game over.  So, that a was a BIG mistake!  Ugh. I kept opening the pen door to try to let momma come out to me to the leash, but then she’d go back in.  Any tips?  It’ll come.  As Chris says, they never did that thing before.  Chris made a funny mistake today....  We have a small piece of plywood up at the bottom of the gate in front of Slim Jim, our feeder pig...because, he likes to try to get out when Chris goes to feed him.  As I’ve seen now, from picture of the pig palace, we could do a feeder, next time, from the outside.  Anyways...Chris went in to feed him, and Jim pushed through!    I had just come in for a break so didn’t see the shenanigans.  I guess a Jim did a bit of wiggles, but ultimately really wanted back in for his feed!!  Chris got lucky!!  Worst part...he had to lift that fat pig up over the plywood!!  I’d have laughed!  But, really though...it was very lucky that Chris wasn’t hurt....but very funny now!    I’m still having to help the triplets a bit with nursing.  I think it’s mostly because Busty makes too much milk?  She’s always sooo huge!  But, they seem pretty full in their tummies.  I milk her out a tad, and then put them up.  They take a bit, but not a ton.  It was suggested on my other thread that her milk production will adjust as they grow, etc.  it’s tricky to know if I should milk her...Idont want to let her be engorgEd and not nurse....yet, I don’t want her to overproduce.  Fine line.  Sure I’ll figure it out.  Also trimmed Stormy’s hooves.  She has a slight limp, though it might be a hoove.  But, I really think it’s because she got stuck in the baby box yesterday.  She’s sooo overprotective of those twins that she crawls in the box with them!  She’s a FF.  I was kind of the same way with Ben , never slept in the crib, but on the floor next to it.  already getting more snow...and the temp has dropped to 11*.  It’s a sheet of ice out there now, so I’m actually looking forward to the snow to cover up the ice!  Alright, goodnight, thanks for reading!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 12, 2020)

I had ducks for a short time. Pekins and runners. They NEVER shut up! They don't sleep at night like chickens, oh NO! An acorn might drop and they have to quack about it. I butchered all the Pekins, found a home for the Runners. 

Don't feel bad about the ducks......Let's see...… goat poop versus duck squirts poop---WINNER! 1st place goes to the goats. Cute, cuddly, funny goat babies versus unfriendly ducks that won't come home at night (probably getting drunk at a strip club) --- WINNER!! Goat babies win!


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Feb 12, 2020)

My thought i extra milk for you. You can keep milking her in the morning and you can alwayd freeze milk as well so score in my book. Lol I have three that are allergic to a1 cow milk so we were buying goat or a2 milk goat milk is 16 dollars a gallon anf a2 is 10 dollars a gallon... with my two sons go through two or three gallons by themselves then add hubby who goes through about one  on his own. And then milk for my oldest daughter and me it gets overly expensive.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 12, 2020)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> My thought i extra milk for you. You can keep milking her in the morning and you can alwayd freeze milk as well so score in my book. Lol I have three that are allergic to a1 cow milk so we were buying goat or a2 milk goat milk is 16 dollars a gallon anf a2 is 10 dollars a gallon... with my two sons go through two or three gallons by themselves then add hubby who goes through about one  on his own. And then milk for my oldest daughter and me it gets overly expensive.


Very true...very used to drinking 2%... I guess I could add a little water, or is it like that?  Tastes like whole milk.  Good, but, a bit too sweet regularly.  How do I keep the hay out of my bucket?  Let me guess...a diaper...and then use that to make cheese too?


----------



## Baymule (Feb 12, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Very true...very used to drinking 2%... I guess I could add a little water, or is it like that?  Tastes like whole milk.  Good, but, a bit too sweet regularly.  How do I keep the hay out of my bucket?  Let me guess...a diaper...and then use that to make cheese too?



duh! Have you never heard of a _diaper bucket??_


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 12, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Very true...very used to drinking 2%... I guess I could add a little water, or is it like that?  Tastes like whole milk.  Good, but, a bit too sweet regularly.  How do I keep the hay out of my bucket?  Let me guess...a diaper...and then use that to make cheese too?


You can add the goat milk gradually  to your 2 percent milk until you get used to the change....goat milk is awesome, espically  when it is cold . Or you can make the cheeses, soap, feed it to the chickens. Make butter....there is much to do with the milk , 
I used to use a strainer on my milking container then use a paper strainer to filter milk through into the bottles...


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Feb 12, 2020)

You should look up all the health benefits to goat milk seriously its amazing. And I cheat i use a reuseable coffee filter once I am done milking and I also pasturize it since i have little ones so kills any bad germs.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 13, 2020)

Baymule said:


> duh! Have you never heard of a _diaper bucket??_


No!!  How would this dumb girl hear of a diaper bucket?  Ok...now I just have find a place in this rinky dink town that sells ancient diapers....good luck on that one!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 13, 2020)

So, Chris went to collect some eggs today and our egg eater had done it again..and he had had enough!!  So...when I came back from the barn..soup was on!  When I was walking back, he said Ruby, our bulldo, had an incident with an egg.  There, on top of her head was egg yolk.  Ruby had taken two eggs out of my basket last summer and taken them to nestle in her dog bed...none broke.  But, I thought maybe she had worse luck?  Chris said no...she just got too close while he was butchering the chicken, and he thought it was so funny he just had to let he4 stay crusty for me to see.... Silly man.

dropped downed to -1’ today, going to be worse tomorrow with bad windchills.  Still snowing too.  Hmm.  
just found out my son, Ben is coming to visit me tomorrow!!  I’m so excited.  I haven’t seen him since he went back to college after Christmas.  He gets to see my baby got kids.  I texted him a video.  He said...’they are LITERALLY bouncing off the walls’.   how true!  

I took my new chubby baby goat and the momma on a walk today.  They did very well!  We went great for about 8 minutes or so, and then their buddy started bawling, so that got them stressed so we went back.  I don’t want any part of our walks to be negative.  Then, when I was putting them in the pen, the skittish one, who bolted on us the nigh5 we got them...she got out!  I thought she would run for it!  But she didn’t...she wondered a bit, but I went it 5he gate, and opened the door...she came back in to be with her buddies.  Thank goodness!!  We are selling her tomorrow.  I think 10 goats is a perfect number for us now.  The 3 new ones and our original two with the 5 kids.  4 does, 4 doelings and 2  bucklings that will be weathered.   

it has been a very busy week for us.  I was sick, and since the kids were born, I lost 4 lbs . I have a lot of eating to do!!  
weve decided to buy some cloth diapers online, since we can’t get them anywhere even close to where we exist.  Imagine that.

Still have one duck who won’t go into the barn.  She’s been out 4 days.  I this she’s sick too.  She’s a Muscovy, so she coos, not a quack.  Her coo doesn’t sound good.  Too high pitched, and she isn’t flying, but she doesn’t look hurt, more raggedy.  Wore out.  If I could catch her I’d take her into the house/barn....our house has part of the original barn in the middle between the garage.  Anyways, I’d put her in there...warmer, and if she is sick, it wouldn’t get anyone else sick.  We’ll see.  She’s living under our shed now.  Lots of feed...the water freezes, but we try to change it often.

ok, thanks for reading!  Stay warm and dry!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 13, 2020)

I use a long handled fish net to catch chickens. It would work for your duck. Hope she isn’t sick.


----------



## thistlebloom (Feb 13, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> No!!  How would this dumb girl hear of a diaper bucket?  Ok...now I just have find a place in this rinky dink town that sells ancient diapers....good luck on that one!



Here you go, delivered to your door.






						Amazon.com : High Absorbency, Birdseye Diapers and Burp Cloth, Hypoallergenic, Soft and Safe On All Skins (6 Pack) : Baby
					

Amazon.com : High Absorbency, Birdseye Diapers and Burp Cloth, Hypoallergenic, Soft and Safe On All Skins (6 Pack) : Baby



					www.amazon.com
				








__





						Amazon.com : cheesecloth
					





					www.amazon.com


----------



## thistlebloom (Feb 13, 2020)

Oops, just saw where you are already ordering some!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 14, 2020)

Baymule said:


> I use a long handled fish net to catch chickens. It would work for your duck. Hope she isn’t sick.


We got her this morning, our fishing net was lost in the attic...the black hole...she’s doing better just being indoors..


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 14, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> Here you go, delivered to your door.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This perfect..last night i almost ordered diapers, but was too tired, but today we bought a tiny bit of cheese cloth...it won’t last at all.  I do think we need a cheese thread!  We made farmers cheese...yum!  Only had 2 cups of milk from this morning, but that was by hand, and we easily could e gotten more.  We ordered a matching..arriving Monday!!  What a good cheese to make tomorrow, thats not too hard...but has more flavors.?  
I also need the name of the seed catalog you all reccommend.  We’re planning on using an acre just for pumpkins this years.  Good seeds are $40 a lb!  Plus, we aren’t sure if they are top notch.    My son was home for a visit...he loved the goat kids too.  He loved the hopping and jumping!!  . How can  he 










resist!


----------



## thistlebloom (Feb 14, 2020)

Those ears are adorable!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 14, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> Those ears are adorable!


I know...I’m in love!!  And, they paw at my leg for attention..they are sooo attached!!  I love it!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 15, 2020)

So, this morning was extra chilly...-10* when we got up, so I’m sure it was much colder overnight in the barn.  Poor Busty is penned up in tha5 stall with her kids to make sure she’s nursing.  Still having issues.  i always make sure she has plent6 of nice thick fresh bedding to lay on, but, it always seems to be wet and yucky by morning.  This morning she was shivering.  I took her temp..it was 101.5*. We were very upset.  She’s been limping for a day...but I checked her hooves..nothing.  We thought it was udder related...it’s fine..the milk is great.  We drink it.  Her udder is not hot or red.  Anyways, I think she still just has some discharge coming out, which I know is normal...and, she has to lay in it, because the stall isn’t as big as if she had the whole barn to lay down.  It’s 5x7 but, with the kids’ box, and hay bucket, it shrinks.  So, we gave her nutridrench and got a heat lamp for just her too, besides her kids.  By the time I left the barn her shivering stopped and she looked much better.  The whole morning she was eating and drink8ng fine.  W3 are hoping it was just the weather?  Stress, making milk, etc.  I’m going to watch her closely..imagine that.    I’m sure everything will be fine, I just wanted to vent, document, whatever, so that...if anyone has tips, or info...etc.  thanks!  PS. Everyone else is doing great!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 15, 2020)

Hey, I would turn on the lamp also....
in fact I did lol and it was only down to 42, but it was damp, so they had the option to go under it or not.....they stayed under it  ........ just keep layering the bedding for her. So she can stay dry.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 15, 2020)

So, today was actually a slow day around here, which was kind of nice after the rush it’s been for the past few weeks.  I got to enjoy my afternoon playing in the barn with my goat babies.  We named the boys.  The big one is Willy, the small one is Walter.  Silly is a snuggler.  He will sit on my lap for long time periods and let me rub him and rock him...he just loves it!  Today we were  rocking away, and he was sleeping...I noticed his eyes were flickering funny...then they were rollong backwards to the top of his eyes...then he started to cry....Willy was dreaming!!!   . It was sooo cute and my heart just filled even more with love for these little guys.  As usual, the little brown girly loves to paw at me and jump 9n my head.  She wants all of my attention.  Now, Stormy’s little ones are starting to want to snuggle with me and I’m thrilled!!  I was worried that I haven’t been spending near as much time with them due to the whole nursing issue.  Anyways, the one with the pink nose sat in my lap, with Willy and the brown girly too, for a good hour.  The6 were so sweet.  It’s heaven.  Rabbits are good, ducks good, etc.  we have 37 laying hens.  I don’t count two of them right now because they are not in my coop exposed to the lights on a timer, and not laying well.  We average about 24 eggs a day.  I giving the, All flock food, about 60% of the time....layer pellets..28% protein the rest...mixed with some beer grain from a Chris when he thinks I’m not looking.    they love it though.  What can I do to get my egg numbers up?  I have my lights on a timer so the6 are getting about 14 hours of daylight.  They get oyster shells and veggies.  We don’t really sell the eggs much yet...but, as soon as it’s warm I plan to put a fridge up by our one garage with a lockbox.  Chris and I don’t want foot traffic to the door.  
Been looking all over the net for a male mini pig so I can get my girls mated!!  The closest, and best looker is 6 hours away.  Not doable.  It did get warmer today...up to 30*..which was great!  I didn5 have to worr6 about everyones water freezing, etc.  Busty’s temp came up to 102.2* so I think the heat lamp, etc is helping.  Not sure why she’s limping.  The hoove is fine.  Perhaps the udder just puts pressure on the leg nerve...poor girl

ok, goodnight.  Thanks for reading


----------



## Bruce (Feb 16, 2020)

If you aren't selling eggs why are you forcing winter laying?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 16, 2020)

Well, we we’re selling them at first...we had tons of orders and couldn’t keep up!! Before Thanksgiving and Christmas it was crazy!    Now, in the last three weeks, it slowed down.  Not sure why?  Perhaps people quit their New Years diets already?  We are hoping things will pick back up, and want to be prepared if they do?  I’m putting more signs up around town.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 18, 2020)

So, we decided to sell the other fainting goat.  We really had too many goats at this point.  I’m good with that.  I have a very full work load.  She was very shy.  A very nice woman who loves fainter came and got her last night.  She was soo excited about her.  She’s going to breed her right away.  I think she’ll be very happy at her new home.  . We are searching for a male mini pig to get our three bred, but can’t find any.  Darn!  Last night as I was getting the ducks in, my brave goat kid came a foot out of the barn, on the ramp..I had to hurry and scoot her back in.  In the morning, when I was cleaning out bedding, she managed to go between my legs and take one step onto the stairs!  She’s hard to keep an eye on!  She’s crazy!  No fear.  Busty is still making too much milk and she leaks all over her bedding.  So, I milk her down so the kids can latch on.  My milking machine comes today.  I suppose we are going to be milking her after all.  She’s very sore and I’m hoping the machine will be much more gentler on her.  She still has a limp from her thigh.  Not sure what she did.  Her temp is fine.  But, I have to lift her on and off the milk stand, just to be gentle on her, and she is a very big goat.  But, the kids come running like crazy the second I get her in the stand!  I get a pile of babies in my lap.  Some nursing, some just snuggling and sucking my hair.  It’s so great.  We named the two boys.  The big guy is Willy, the other is Walter.  Still need 5 girl  names.  The white 2minth old baby that we bought, we have an igloo dog house in the pen.  She loves to play on it.  She does this funny side kick when she hops off, like a donkey.  She’s so fat!  Round like a barrel!  I make sure she’s not getting much grain.  They hate alfalfa pellets.  She likes to climb inside my feed bucket to see if there is a morsel left.  She’s a stinker!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 18, 2020)

I got to take the new goats on two walks today!  They are doing really well!  I can’t believe how much better a goat walks on a leash than a puppy!    They are very curious and they like to follow Chris.  Our dog Grover came on the second walk, they weren’t quite sure what to think of him yet.  . Well, Chris and I have a big, scary opportunity on Saturday.  We have been scouring the internet in our area..now we’re willing to go up to 3hours one way and pay $350 for a male mini pig, to breed with our 3 females.  We had had no luck searching until today.  we found a breeder, the only one in the area, who is willing to sell us her boar and 7 females, some are already bred.  For one nice sum.  It’s a really good deal.  It is definitely more than we wanted.  As the lady pointed out, we’d make our money back fast....and, we are very familiar with her farm.  They do very well.  She said she will refer all her business to us on Facebook, etc.  So, this afternoon, we spent a few hours getting things set up...just in case we buy them all on Saturday.  Knowing us, we probably will.  There is definitely room in the barn for them.  I’m selling ducks, so they don’t need as much space.  The mini pig we owned over Christmas came from this Breeder, we got her from another person.  Put the pig was perfect size and disposition.  We did not keep her because she was spayed, and used to living in the house.  So, while it seems like moving wayyy too fast...and I agree...this would be the third farm that we bought out their livestock.  We’ve always made it work.  So, we’ll see.  I’m excited!  I get to see pigs!  I think I have a broody hen.  Not sure.  The past few days I’ve found her in the nest box....during the day and at night.  I can get her to go out, but then she goes right back in....I think, from what I’ve seen.  She’s not mean.  I’ve been collecting the eggs.   Chris said I should try to reason with her, that’s it’s just too cold for chicks.   Do you think I need to you a broody breaker, or are we not there yet?  Itd be perfect if she’d just wait a few weeks!   My new milking machine came in today.  It worked ok at times.  I think we need to get the hang of it.  When it was going good...it was really going fast!  So, tonight we made a giant ball of farmers cheese.  We threw all kinds of herbs in.  It seems it tastes right before you refrigerate it, then, after it sits, it mellows out.  Is that normal?  Ok, hope everyone has a great night!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 18, 2020)

Piggy adventures! Of course you are going to buy them. LOL And you KNOW we want pictures!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 18, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Piggy adventures! Of course you are going to buy them. LOL And you KNOW we want pictures!


Absolutely to both!  You know me sooo well!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 18, 2020)

like your going to do a six hour round trip to just go look....no @Baymule is right "piggy adventures "


----------



## Grant (Feb 18, 2020)

Pigfarmerpa1


----------



## Bruce (Feb 19, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> we found a breeder, the only one in the area, who is willing to sell us her boar and 7 females, some are already bred. For one nice sum. It’s a really good deal. It is definitely more than we wanted. As the lady pointed out, we’d make our money back fast....and, we are very familiar with her farm.


And you are sure there is a market for all those little pet piggies you'll be having? 



Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Do you think I need to you a broody breaker, or are we not there yet?


In my experience, you are there if she heads right back into the nest as soon as you remove her. Have you tried taking her out after dark and putting her on the roost when she can't see well enough to go back to the nest box?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 19, 2020)

@Bruce , well...weve been tracking her business, and, actually, yes. .the guy at our feed store, his brother sells them in Harrisburg.  He’s always selling out.  This lady is moving on to higher priced pigs, that’s why she’s getting rid of these guys.  From all the research we’ve done, and we’ve been looking for minis since the Fall, she’s the only breeder in this area.  There are many in Pgh, but that’s 3hrs away.  She has a big internet following, and was even on our local TV station.  She’s going to send all of her followers to us.  Right now...it seems, seems, pretty good.  We’ve seen pictures of them.  But, we have to go see how truly big they are.   They are supposed to be the size of a bulldog.  That would be great.  Pot belly size...probably not a deal.  So, we’ll see.

As for the broody hen...hmm, I haven’t put her on the roost.  Good idea!  She wasn’t in the nesting box when I looked today, but, that doesn’t mean, too much?  If she persists, I’ll bring her in, and do the broody breaker pen.  I, truthfully, didn’t want to have to deal. With it all...I know, that sounds terrible!!  But, I was just hoping she was a persistent layer!


----------



## Bruce (Feb 19, 2020)

If she's truly broody she won't leave the nest on her own, at least not in my experience. 
When you say "bring her in", you don't mean into the house right? The theory behind the broody buster box is that they have ambient air under them and can't keep it warm. The colder the better. I find it takes quite a bit longer to break mine in the summer than in the spring or fall. My breaker box is 1/2" hardware cloth on allsides, top and bottom and is on a 3' high stand (simple 2x4 table without a top).


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 20, 2020)

Bruce said:


> If she's truly broody she won't leave the nest on her own, at least not in my experience.
> When you say "bring her in", you don't mean into the house right? The theory behind the broody buster box is that they have ambient air under them and can't keep it warm. The colder the better. I find it takes quite a bit longer to break mine in the summer than in the spring or fall. My breaker box is 1/2" hardware cloth on allsides, top and bottom and is on a 3' high stand (simple 2x4 table without a top).


@Bruce   Oh, I was going to bring her in to the barn that’s attached to the house.  That’s where I bring all my animals that need special care, etc.  it’s warmer.  But, if the cold helps...then she can stay in the garage, or even just in the coop.  Hopefully she’s not broody.  ??


----------



## rachels.haven (Feb 20, 2020)

A spare hanging rabbit cage could be a broody breaker.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 20, 2020)

I sure wouldn't bring her somewhere warmer than where she is. If the coop is big enough, no reason to not have the buster cage in there.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 20, 2020)

rachels.haven said:


> A spare hanging rabbit cage could be a broody breaker.


Oh, awesome.  We have tons of hutches!  Thanks!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 20, 2020)

So today before my wonderful, city slicker, fancy pants sister came, we sold some ducks.  Now we have only about...8-10?  More reasonable number.  Not so much work in the winter!  Then Chris and I started designing T-shirts on the internet for our farm.  He also made a huge cut out for the race car.  My brother in law has four race cars.  Chris, no longer races, but is his pit crew.  He does all the work.  So, we’re going to put our logo and a big pig..actually, we’re going to cut it right out of the tin on the race car.  Hard to describe if you’re not involved in dirt track racing...but it will look pretty neat.  He cut it out of plywood, and now it’s our pattern for signs, etc!  So, clearly, we are buying the pigs on Saturday.  .   We’re pretty excited.  I’m trying to fiddle around with Facebook, to get our own page started.  I had quit a FB for awhile...due to hacking.  So, I’m rusty.  Plus, a business page is different.  So, it’s tricky, but I’ll get it there!  . The goat kids are starting to really sneak out of the barn every chance they get.  I can’t have the door open for a minute...and, we’ll..I need it open to carry feed, water, hay, etc.  We were trying to get the ducks back inside this morning when the people said they wanted to buy some.  Geez...my one little girl kept going out...we couldn’t get ducks in, because goats kept going out!  Same thing tonight.  Had a different dipoor ipopen.  Willy got out and went under the steps.  Luckily Chris and I got him fast!  They are just so  curious!  . But, when I sit on my milk stand, helping the triplets nurse, I usually have three goats piled on top of me.  It’s pure bliss.  They are sooo sweet.  The new goats are doing sooo great!  Tonight momma got out of the pen, but didn’t go anywhere.  I thought I was goin* to have to run and get feed, etc.  but I just calmly walked to her, pet her, took her by the cooler, and walked her nicely back up.  I think she was just sad because I didn’t have time to take them on a walk today.  Tomorrow they’ll get 3, since I normally do 2 walks.  . Ok, goodnight!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 21, 2020)

Today was a nice day, cold, but nice.  I didn’t sleep well due to a cold and made the mistake of taking NyQuil.  I don’t drink.  Never take NyQuil if you aren’t used to those types of things!  I was exhausted all day!  And, it didn’t help me sleep last night!  It just left me exhausted all day...ugh!  Not fallin* for that again!  I hid it.  Tomorrow we head out on our journey to seethe mini pigs!  For 3 days Chris has been designing tshirts, buying pig shirts, getting everything ready, but looking into much better quality pens for as soon as the weather breaks.  Now, tonight he says...you know we migh5 not get them if they aren’t good lookers.  Huh?  I mean, I understand, but...we’ve seen lots of pictures, and know sizes, etc.  I suppose he’s just trying to warn me, just in case.  He’s also given me the weather can’t keep the piglets ‘ talk a million times.  I have no desire to keep them.  We had a house pig over Christmas...it was too much.  We have 3 outside, that’s good, now buying 8 more?  That’s plenty!!

i need some good tips on how to make a business Facebook page.  I got ours up and started...but it’s basically just a picture or two.  I need to understand how it works.  How to make it work for me!


----------



## Bruce (Feb 21, 2020)

Afraid I can't help with the FB business page, I don't do FB in any form.


----------



## Grant (Feb 21, 2020)

1 suggestion...make sure the pig pens are downwind.  Animals all have a smell, but pigs really do.


----------



## rachels.haven (Feb 22, 2020)

Sounds like Chris wants to keep the piglets...that or he's figured out this is going to be a big thing.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 22, 2020)

Grant said:


> 1 suggestion...make sure the pig pens are downwind.  Animals all have a smell, but pigs really do.


Not a bad suggestion though if we had pigs the only place we could put them that is downwind would be in front of the house. The house is about 45' from the road. The wind comes from every direction except east.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 22, 2020)

Bruce said:


> Afraid I can't help with the FB business page, I don't do FB in any form.


I had quit for a loooong time...due to hacking...but now it seems I need to get on to sell some pigs!


----------



## Bruce (Feb 22, 2020)

Maybe @Devonviolet or @babsbag had FB business websites?   I don't know that they were doing anything with FB and I don't know if anyone else here is/was actively selling things.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 22, 2020)

So, day 1 of our mini pig adventure!  All week we were going back and forth about buying 8 pigs...that’s a lot of pigs, plus the 3 minis we have?  So, we were clearly worried that we were getting in over our heads.  This morning, right before we needed to leave...Chris found a male...good looker...mini pig..supposed to be 1yr and 15 lbs, that came from the farm we were going to buy all the pigs from.  We decided to go look.  But we were sooo worried about not buying those pigs from the nice people!  Anyways, we get to the house...the pig is very cute, but clearly 45 lbs.  He’ll do as a breeder.  We checked him thorough to make sure he was intact.   Apparently he was.  We left with him.  I texted the farm and told them what had just happened.  She said, that if it was their pig...he was probably neutered!!  Ugh!  Another person lied to us about a mini pig!  So, we asked if we could still come to the farm, and if could she look at him.  She said sure!  So, another hour later and they are soooo nice!  He’s not even 4 mths old.  Still has baby teeth.   Not fixed but one of his testicles hasn’t dropped yet.  Hmmm. We saw all of their very, very, well taken care of pigs.  We stood there and talked all about the business for an hour.  They were sooo nice.  Finally, I laid it out...we only wanted two pregnant ones.  They had to think about it.  That’s fair.  On the way home we drove another hour out of the way to see a tractor.  Same type we already own.  Just a bit ago, the nice lady called me to say we can come tomorrow to pick up the two pigs we picked out!  They both have very big litters and are nice and fat and pregnant!  So, that will jump our business!  These people are going to obviously now put both buyers names on FB for selling the mini pigs...but we don’t care.  We didnt want to be too overwhelmed.  And, you don’t make much money off these guys, so, it’s not worth wearing ourselves to the bone!   We blew off TS today due to the 9hr road trip, so you know we have to go tomorrow....ugh.  Then, Chris will decide to buy the tractor and we’ll be going to get that monster on Monday!!  All this traveling and it’s finally nice!  At the one place, the guy let us bring our dogs outside.  My shi tzu, Muggs, hates outside.  Well, there was no snow!  He actually rolled around and laid right down in the Pune needles!  Chris and I were laughing so hard to see this prissy dog covered in needles for once in his life!  Ok, wish us luck for day 2!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 22, 2020)

Oh, I forgot to mention...since we thought we were only getting one, 15lb pig today, we took my Mercedes, instead of our work truck to haul animals.  Well, this guy was wayyyyy too big for the dog carrier we brought! Ugh. So, he ended up sitting on my lap for half of the trip.  When we tried to put him in the back seat , he either tried to climb up front with us...or our French Bulldog would get mad at him because the pig named ‘Shamus’ wanted to spoon.  So, the second half of the trip he rode on Chris’ lap.  Neither of us could eat because everyone wanted the food and it was too chaotic     Plus, by the time we got home, my nice little car, now smells like a big pig...our last mini had no odor.  It must be because he’s a male?  He also has bad skin, but the nice farmers told me how to fix it by feeding him coconut.  Only WE get into these situations!!


----------



## Bruce (Feb 22, 2020)

If you were expecting a 15 pound pig, why did you accept a 45 pound pig???


----------



## Devonviolet (Feb 23, 2020)

Bruce said:


> Maybe @Devonviolet or @babsbag had FB business websites?   I don't know that they were doing anything with FB and I don't know if anyone else here is/was actively selling things.


I don’t know anything about doing business on FB. My only experience was trying to sell some goats on an East Texas goat site. What I learned was that FB has given into special interests who are totally opposed to the sale of animals of any sort, especially meat animals, who might be eaten. It was an exercise in futility, as FB actually blocks posts about selling goats. I finally just left the group, as I got no help from administrators.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 23, 2020)

Bruce said:


> If you were expecting a 15 pound pig, why did you accept a 45 pound pig???


Well, these geys DO grow to the size of a bulldog.  That’s a fact.  We are prepared for that.  I think they fibbed to for any people who would not be prepared.  We are fully aware about these breeds and the misconceptions, and the lies we’ve already been told.  Not by the Richards Family Farm where we got the two pregnant girls.  They are great.  But, people lie about these pigs.  My job will to make sure they are extremely educated on them, and aware how big they will get, before they leave here.  I don’t want people jumping into this and regretting it.  But...we might have screwed up already.  We got the two pregnant pigs today.  They are very sweet pigs.  The one is actually on piglet watch right now!  When we took our male to show the Richards...they noticed he had a ‘piss pocket’. It’s apparently not a huge deal, but it’s where urine and some sperm can build up.  I will have to relive the pressure for him to breed.  They retired the boar that had this.  Personally, I wish we didn’t get this little guy.  But their boar was huge and homely.  I’m hoping after i take care regular maintenance of his issues, it won’t interfaith mating.?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 23, 2020)

Devonviolet said:


> I don’t know anything about doing business on FB. My only experience was trying to sell some goats on an East Texas goat site. What I learned was that FB has given into special interests who are totally opposed to the sale of animals of any sort, especially meat animals, who might be eaten. It was an exercise in futility, as FB actually blocks posts about selling goats. I finally just left the group, as I got no help from administrators.


That’s what I’m afraid of, but the farm these pigs came from had no problems


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 23, 2020)

another big development...I sold all my ducks!  The guy didnt want the two drakes but Chris told him to just take them for free.  This leaves only Little Lou.  He’s the runt duck that I had to syringe feed 4times a day all through December. After he got his leg broke by a bigger drake.  The ducks never accepted him back.  He’s miserable. One cage to another.  Sores on his arms now from using them to walk.  I told Chris, whiles the weather is nice, it is time to let Little Lou go.  He can burry him now that it’s not frozen.  I can’t keep watching him suffer.   So, this very hard for me since I went through sooo munch just to keep him alive from the minute he got here.  there’s nothing more that I can do at thispoine to make him feel better.  The feathers are even starting to wear off the bottoms of his arms Ashe tries to hold himself up to walk.  I’m very sad, nut I want him to finally be at peace.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 23, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> another big development...I sold all my ducks!  The guy didnt want the two drakes but Chris told him to just take them for free.  This leaves only Little Lou.  He’s the runt duck that I had to syringe feed 4times a day all through December. After he got his leg broke by a bigger drake.  The ducks never accepted him back.  He’s miserable. One cage to another.  Sores on his arms now from using them to walk.  I told Chris, whiles the weather is nice, it is time to let Little Lou go.  He can burry him now that it’s not frozen.  I can’t keep watching him suffer.   So, this very hard for me since I went through sooo munch just to keep him alive from the minute he got here.  there’s nothing more that I can do at thispoine to make him feel better.  The feathers are even starting to wear off the bottoms of his arms Ashe tries to hold himself up to walk.  I’m very sad, nut I want him to finally be at peace.


You are very kind hearted and I know how this hurts you. I admire you for having the strength to do what needs to be done. Keeping him alive to suffer more would be the wrong thing to do. Big hugs.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 24, 2020)

Thanks for support today everyone about my duck, Little Lou.  He’s in duck heaven now and I think he’s happier already.  I had to clean out the barn from all the duck muck for our new pregnant pigs.  I was worried how they would do with me messing around, plus, the rabbit hutches are above their area, so I’ll be in there daily for them.  These pigs are sooo laid back!  They followed me and ate some oranges...they move pretty slow.  . They are pretty big too.  Wayyy bigger than a bulldog, we’ll, at least the one.  But, that’s because they are breeders, so they are fed well.  A typical pet mini pig should not, if fed properly, and exercised get any bigger than a bulldog.  It was weird not having ducks on the farm today.  I took my egg basket out to the barn  Sure I will for a few more days. Some of the snow is melting. Chris moved some old pallets to make a better playpen for Slim Jim, and underneath was great grass!! We walked the new goats over to it and they went to town! . They love to be walked! And, we can let the leashes down now and they don’t go anywhere. They are coming along really nicely. Chris asked, ‘so, are pigs your thing now?’ I said..’no way! It’s always going to be goats...I just never thought I could HAVE goats!‘. Then he asked why we just bought so many pigs?  Yes, I do want to breed the pigs, and see how that goes. But, I’m pretty darned sure I will love them while the6 are here, and love to see the green in my hand when we sell them? Not sure...but, pigs aren’t at all like goats! We did talk about sheep again today. I said if/when we get a ram, we should try to ge5 a bottle baby....perhaps his temperament would be better?  But that’s definitely not this year.  We’ve got enough on our plates right now, but it sure is fun!!  .


----------



## Baymule (Feb 24, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> We did talk about sheep again today. I said if/when we get a ram, we should try to ge5 a bottle baby....perhaps his temperament would be better?



NEVER keep a bottle fed ram. They will have no fear or respect for you and will hurt you. Bottle fed rams are for dinner. You should put in a lot of study time if you want sheep. Rams are dangerous.....sez the Baymule that loves on, scratches and spoils her ram.... But it is RINGO! Ringo is a one in a million ram. When @Mike CHS said he was going to replace Ringo, we drove to Tennessee to get him. He is calm, sweet and can be a little rammy, but a thump on the nose fixes that. He is my baby and will never go anywhere.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 24, 2020)

Ohhhh, I thought it would be like goat kids...you know bottle babies are so sweet?  Ok, then, you’ll need to give me some tricks on sweetening up a ram.  I don’t remember who’s post it was, but there whole gate got smashed from the ram!  So, I will definitely do major research.  We are just thinking down the line.  Chris doesn’t want a cow. Period.  I think it’s because he had to spend so much time with cows growing up?  So, he likes the price that sheep bring.  Can’t blame him there!  Thanks for the great tip, as usual!


----------



## Bruce (Feb 25, 2020)

I'm sure a bottle baby ram WOULD be sweet ... WHILE it is a baby. Like children, they grow up and that is what Bay is warning you about.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 26, 2020)

Bruce said:


> I'm sure a bottle baby ram WOULD be sweet ... WHILE it is a baby. Like children, they grow up and that is what Bay is warning you about.


I told Chris that last night.  He said...’so when are we getting sheep’?        If/when we do get them, it won’t be at least for a year.  We have enough goin* on right now!!  So, before that happens..I’ll make sure to pick the brains of you all first!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 27, 2020)

Hi everyone.  So, we’re getting hit with that blizzard that’s hitting Erie.  Imagine that!  Got 8” today...at least 5-8” tomorrow and it’s not stopping until Monday?  Hmmmmm. Makes chores tough.  Poor animals.  So, no baby mini pigs yet!  I try to root around in the ‘hut’...we built this for Paris...apparently pigs like a hut to make a nest in.  We have a piglet bar in it so they can get away.  Anyways, when I go and look in the hay...apparently she buries her piglets...she gets protective of her space.  But I did get a good thorough check...no babies.  But, she’s not showing any discharge yet.  Possibly will have some rabbit kits in the morning.  I took my old ad off the internet for the last bunch I sold, but someone called yesterday.  I told them I will have 10 in 4 weeks...can’t believe Alice’s buggers are that old!  We are looking to buy me a truck!  I want a smaller truck with four doors.  Chris is a Chevy man, but they are biggg, we have several, so I looked at a Nissan.  It was a good size.  Too pricey.  Still looking.  Excited though.  My mother in law had heart surgery today...up through her groin.  Went great!  Comes home tomorrow!  Soo thankful!  She is just like a Mom to me since mine is passed.  Chris and I made a gallon of farmer cheese and goat milk PB fudge!  The fudge was a pain...but yummy!  Now my other goat had milk issues today!  Her kids are jumping over the side of the stall in with their cousins.  Then Stormy gets too big and she doesn’t want to nurse!  Ugh!  Tomorrow we are putting more wood up over the side.  They are crazy little goats!  The debudding didn’t take on half of them!  . So I ordered a great iron, recommended on here, and now we have to do it over!  Ugh again!  Poor little things!  Chickens are doing great!  They are up to between 27-32 eggs a day....Believe it or not...I don’t miss the ducks!  I miss Little Lou, but he’s better off.  But the rest of them...well, they took up a lot of time.  My chores are done faster now and that’s nice!  The pigs go potty in one spot in the barn...and that’s nice!  Ok, have a great night.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 27, 2020)

Wow I'm glad I live up north where there is less snow!
Why does the truck need 4 doors? That by definition will make it bigger.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Feb 27, 2020)

Ok first i would freeze to death the first day of winter up there. We got to 25 this morning and I refused to go outside till it warmed up. Second i love pigs between pigs, goats and cows i love their happy little fat faces lol i have issues.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 27, 2020)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Ok first o would freeze to death the first day of winter up there. We got to 25 this morning and I refused to go outside till it warmed up. Second i love pigs between pigs, goats and cows i love their happy little far faces lol i have issues.


Yes you do have issues,....wonderful  ones .......nonthing wrong with fat ,happy animal faces ...I love them too !


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Feb 27, 2020)

Lol well atleast i am in good company lol


----------



## rachels.haven (Feb 27, 2020)

Time to mount blow torches on the pigs and melt you all out of there.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 28, 2020)

@Bruce , I’d like 4doors on the truck for when I get groceries, plus, we have two dogs that go 3verywhere with us.  They don’t need to sit in the front, because, I foresee this truck being used to go to TS with the 4 of us.  I’ll have to see, if I can’t find a smaller 4door, then I migh5 cave...or, just learn to drive a bigger truck!!  . The only real issue I would have would be parallel parking.  I’m actually great at that!!  Better than Chris and I love to tease him!  . But, the bigger the vehicle, the harder to maneuver into small spots.  I’ve had big SUVs in the past and loved them.  Not near as big as a truck, but, I’m just saying I could get the feel for it fast.  So, we’ll see.  It’s hard to test drive our trucks because one has a dump bed, one has a plow, one has a cab, one has an extra long bed and a cab...the two farm trucks are perfect size, but batteries just need a jump.  All the other trucks are classic trucks.... hmmm, doubt he wants me practicing on those!!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 28, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> @Bruce , I’d like 4doors on the truck for when I get groceries, plus, we have two dogs that go 3verywhere with us.  They don’t need to sit in the front, because, I foresee this truck being used to go to TS with the 4 of us.  I’ll have to see, if I can’t find a smaller 4door, then I migh5 cave...or, just learn to drive a bigger truck!!  . The only real issue I would have would be parallel parking.  I’m actually great at that!!  Better than Chris and I love to tease him!  . But, the bigger the vehicle, the harder to maneuver into small spots.  I’ve had big SUVs in the past and loved them.  Not near as big as a truck, but, I’m just saying I could get the feel for it fast.  So, we’ll see.  It’s hard to test drive our trucks because one has a dump bed, one has a plow, one has a cab, one has an extra long bed and a cab...the two farm trucks are perfect size, but batteries just need a jump.  All the other trucks are classic trucks.... hmmm, doubt he wants me practicing on those!!


Drive it like you stole it! My favorite truck I had was a 1998 Chevy 4 door, long wheel base 1 ton. I loved that truck. Now we have a 4 door 2004 Ford F250 Lariat Diesel, I bought it for BJ when I worked for a Ford dealership, selling cars. He loves his truck. If you can drive a big SUV, you can drive a truck, it's not that hard. Just practice until you feel confident.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 28, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Drive it like you stole it! My favorite truck I had was a 1998 Chevy 4 door, long wheel base 1 ton. I loved that truck. Now we have a 4 door 2004 Ford F250 Lariat Diesel, I bought it for BJ when I worked for a Ford dealership, selling cars. He loves his truck. If you can drive a big SUV, you can drive a truck, it's not that hard. Just practice until you feel confident.


You’re a riot!!  I’m the girl who drives 45 mph no matter where I am...I’m getting better, but I am super cautious, and I get teased by everyone.  My Dad says I make people share on the way to church!!


----------



## Bruce (Feb 28, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> But, the bigger the vehicle, the harder to maneuver into small spots.


And more of the spots are too small as the vehicle gets bigger


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 28, 2020)

Didn’t accomplish much today, other than chores and playing with the kids.  Just too darned miserable and i think my hubby has the blues.  . It got nice for about four days and he was sooo excited, even though he knew it wouldn’t last, he was hoping?  Now she’s run down and tired.  Ugh.  Oh well, I’m letting him be.  Today I trimmed my goat kids’ hooves.  You wouldn’t they’d really need it at only 5weeks old, but they did!  The one Pygmy is just like her mom, hoove issues already!  But I’m going to stay on top of it so I can keep from getting bad like her mom was when she came here.  They all did great!  It was more about getting them used to the action of the clippers on their hooves, learning it doesn’t hurt.  A few cries, but I hugged them all up after and in minutes everyone was jumping all over me again.  . Willy, my biggest buckling, is getting pretty big!  Maybe 20 lbs?  He insists on climbing on top of my head...many times a day.  Of course I love it..but when he’s 50 lbs and stinky, I might not love it..    I need help convincing Chris that we can’t sell Walter.  His point is that we don’t need two bucks.  Fine, I’d rather wether him anyways!  He feels we don’t need a wether.  But, my Willy will get lonely being tied up, as the girls place all over the pasture.  And being kept in a separate stall?  If we keep Walter, they can be together!!  Really, one goat is not going to cost much once I’m already buy8ng for 9 goats.  He’s my baby..I do not want to sell him.  I’ll be fine with sellling piglets.  Although I do think w should get a new boar, ours has a few issues that require surgery, and even once fixed, he shouldn’t be bred. The Richards said it would be fine supine most people buy these mini pigs as pets, not to breed.  His condition could be hereditary.  He has what’s called a , excuse my language...’piss pocket’. His urine and stern are being collected in a sac below his dinger.  Chris has to express itout.  It relieves him!  But it’s soooo funny!   If it’s just a tendon slip, they fix it and he’s better.  If its hereditary, he could need assistance getting females pregnant because sometimes the dinger goes out like a U shape.  That trait could be passed on.  A lot to think about.  I talked to the V’s with all the pigs...they’ve dealt with it a ton.  They either fix the boar or eat him.  Chris doesn’t want to hear anything about this and is in denial.  I think he makes this stuff up...ughh!  Still no piglets, or new bunnies.  Her box isn’t supposed to go in until the third, but she was having such a fit at the cage wire, I though she was going to burst!  Guess not?   Watching Paris’ bottom for Discharge....nothing yet. So, still waiting!  Looked up a bunch of truckstoday.  All the good ones were too much money...surprised?  So, my son gave me a list of small four door trucks to look for.  I made up my own ad, stating that am looking for those trucks!  There’s a really nice truck in this town, price $5,000 too high.  I said we should go see it and offer  3,000 less than what he’s asking.  Chris said no, it’d be a waste of time.  Ugh


----------



## Baymule (Feb 28, 2020)

These mini pigs sound terribly inbred. Piss pocket? U hooked dinger? You say your mentors dealt with that all the time and either fixed the problem or ate him and that took care of the problem. I hope you can practice sound breeding and maybe not have to deal with that. For someone to sell you a pissy boar with a known genetic defect doesn't speak well of them. They need an old fashioned peach switch whipping.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 28, 2020)

Baymule said:


> These mini pigs sound terribly inbred. Piss pocket? U hooked dinger? You say your mentors dealt with that all the time and either fixed the problem or ate him and that took care of the problem. I hope you can practice sound breeding and maybe not have to deal with that. For someone to sell you a pissy boar with a known genetic defect doesn't speak well of them. They need an old fashioned peach switch whipping.


Nooo, I asked the V’s on here about the piss pocket.  They told me allll about the whole thing, and that they eat him.  Our boar has it, but didn’t come from the farm that we bought the two pregnant pigs from.  It’s just a flook of bad luck?  Honestly, I want to get a new pig and be done with it.  The people we bought him from, had no clue there even was an issue...which is why we drove over to the other pig farm with him in tow...so they could look at him, and assess the deal.  They basically said the same thing as the V’s but thought breeding might be ok, since most of these pigs are not meant for breeding.  We just have to find out how much this all costs.  My vet hasn’t called back.  I’m guessing she doesn’t deal with the issue, but I’ll try again on Monday!


----------



## Mini Horses (Feb 29, 2020)

Bruce said:


> Wow I'm glad I live up north where there is less snow!
> Why does the truck need 4 doors? That by definition will make it bigger.



My truck is a 4 door but, has a 4' short bed.  I would sometimes like a larger bed but, in reality, I can always take my trailer.   And, I have learned to use the space well.  15 bales of hay came home in it yesterday, tailgate down makes it happen.



Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I’ll be fine with sellling piglets.



We'll see...….


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 29, 2020)

Mini Horses said:


> My truck is a 4 door but, has a 4' short bed.  I would sometimes like a larger bed but, in reality, I can always take my trailer.   And, I have learned to use the space well.  15 bales of hay came home in it yesterday, tailgate down makes it happen.
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see...….


uh ohh...you might be right?  But I certainly can’t keep all those little squirts!!


----------



## rachels.haven (Feb 29, 2020)

Not sure it matters, but I vote you need two bucks (imo), unrelated is best for breeding purposes. Two sources for genetics and the playing field between the two of them is level. Otherwise you may wind up feeling sorry for the wether as bucks in rut are very lecherous creatures. Better (in my mind) for them to be equally disgusting. Although some people do keep a buck wether pair and it works fine, so what do I know?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 29, 2020)

Ok, so, what a day!  First more snow!  Imagine that?  Then, it turns out that my mini pig...that was supposed to be due to farrow any day...last week...doesnt even have her milk line yet!!  We turned her on her side, felt for piglets, but I don’t know if I felt anything?  I felt one hard spot...couldve been her tummy?  The rest was pure fat!!  So much for my ‘mini pig’!!  No, I knew she was a ‘big girl’, after all, she’s been breed four times.  But, why lie to me about when she is due?  They had 7 pigs...they said 6 were pregnant...we wanted two with big litters...they gave us these two.  So, she could’ve said..‘I’m not sure when she’s due?’   Now, I feel like they were hiding something?  But, I don’t want to ask them anything because they said they would refer their business to us.  I don’t want to  ruffle feathers and mess that up...plus, I’m a whimp...no back-bone...I can already hear @Baymule yelling...’get one girl!’

Next thing..the milk machine is pure junk!  Ugh!  So, I have to return it and get a new one.  @Jesusfreak101 showed me hers...it’s more pricey than I know Chris would want to spend!  It was, I think $150 ish?  I need a nice, reliable machine, but not that is needed for a ton of goats.  It’s not like I want to use the milk for something.  We need to milk Busty....and, now we’ll need to milk them both for weaning, right?  So the kids can drink the milk from a bucket?

ok...next thing...calling all good stripper names!!!  Yep, you read that right!  You see, Chris wants to name the goats with strippers names.  He is not a guy who has seen many strippers.  He doesn’t swear..ever!!  He’s actually shy..but very stubborn!  Extremely funny!  Anyways...  25 years ago he and some friends went to this club around here.  The owner is actually famous. Busty Hart.  She smashes beer cans and watermelon with her...  nice gal, right? Anyways...someone said it was Chris’s birthday...so, they all...took a giant picture surr him. Her boobs are like his crown! Ugh! Anyways...he is like a local legen because of this...yes, it’s really THAT boring around here! I mean, those girls were gross!! And he can’t stand strippers for that reason...but he thinks it’s funny. Anyways...back to the names. We’ve got Busty...Stormy and now Sugar. I need 4 more names? I even went online, many times...wrote down lists...he’s kind of picky about his stripper names!! I’d rather not have it be too complicated or long. He’d rather it not be too cheesy. I said Candy, Bambi, Roxy, Trixie, Brandi, Sasha, Lacy...CoCo, Honey... these goats have been alive since 1/31! And the one is from a farm , they didn’t give her a name... Here are some pictures for inspiration!!   The one Pygmy with the small white spot on her head  is crazy!  The brown kid is my baby girl, and the other Pygmy is a total cuddler!!  The brown doe is just sooo sweet and loves to go on looong walks and explore!

ok...let’s see if we can finally name these girls??


----------



## Bruce (Feb 29, 2020)

Gypsy - for Gypsy Rose Lee? She was quite the famous stripper way back when stripping was a bit of an art form.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 29, 2020)

Bruce said:


> Gypsy - for Gypsy Rose Lee? She was quite the famous stripper way back when stripping was a bit of an art form.


She could be the Pygmy with eye stripe... I like it!!  Now we have to see if he likes it, but I don’t care anymore..they need names!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 1, 2020)

So, I named the brown doe Honey, to go along with her kid, Sugar.

on another note, our one garage door is frozen shut with about 4” of solid ice.  the garbage truck is in there for our renters and tomorrow is garbage day.  Last time we left the dump truck outside, because the concrete has a tiny slope and it froze last year with 6” of ice.  But, when we left it out a few weeks ago it filled up with so much snow, we ended up paying at least $10-15 to dump snow at the landfill...and by now, you all know Chris won’t stand for that!  So now, we’ve got a stuck truck...hoping it warms up a ton..doubt that much!  He can take another truck, but it’s always such a mess to transafer yucky garbage.  I think he should’ve just paid the extra for the snow?  Nah...not Chris!!


----------



## Bruce (Mar 1, 2020)

Blowtorch the ice!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 1, 2020)

Bruce said:


> Blowtorch the ice!!


i was thinking of that too!!  I’ll see what he says....it’s still stuck now too...ugh!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 1, 2020)

So, I’m buying a microscope to do my own fecals..and @rachels.haven gave me all kinds of info on all of what I need.  The one she showed me is a really great deal..but, I thought I’d give one more try at getting a used one off our our local internet.  Well, some texted me and told me to beware of. Nano tech that intentionally has been spread everywhere and is in everything.  She went on to tell me to look into Morgellons...and to be prepared for what I’d read...hmm.  Then she said bio magnetisms put our cells back in order...and to educate myself.  I think I just texted with a whacko?  I looked up those buzz words, but none of them made much sense to me and had nothing to do with animals.  Some people are just goofy?    At our Sunday dinner I was talking to our old farmer friend all about the animals.  The milking troubles, pig not due yet, etc....he gave me some tips.  He’s going to stop by and take a look at Busty’s udder.  He thinks we should be getting 1/2 gallon twice a day from her?  But she’s so hard to milk!  Stormy...who is a skittish goat..gets up there...I can milk one side as a kid drinks theother.  And her flow is awesome!  I really do see the difference in a tight udder!!  He said I should be milking both goats and then rationing the milk between the kids to know how much they get.  Is that necessary?  Seems like just more work for me.  He also thinks we should take our cheese up to our health food store in town and see if we can sell it there.  I know in some areas youcan get big bucks for goat cheese.  This is a poor town...what would you think I should offer...but, that will even make it worth my time?  Other than that..it was a beautiful day here!  Got to spend a lot of it outside with the animals.  Oh, I did a quick meet and great with Stormy and the new goat we named a Honey.  Stormy gave her a head butted...but I knew that would happen.  Honey was shy and get backed up and looked.  I think, for a first encounter, it went pretty well!!  Ok, good night!


----------



## rachels.haven (Mar 1, 2020)

Did you tell her you don't care about nano whatits and you just want to look at poop extract blown up all big like? No lizard people in tin foil hats toting crystals or magnets invited?
...just kidding, that sounds like a dead lead on a microscope right there. Another one might come up. Just not that one.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 2, 2020)

rachels.haven said:


> Did you tell her you don't care about nano whatits and you just want to look at poop extract blown up all big like? No lizard people in tin foil hats toting crystals or magnets invited?
> ...just kidding, that sounds like a dead lead on a microscope right there. Another one might come up. Just not that one.


Ok, I thought that was the deal, but just wanted to check that her fancy words didn’t actually mean something?  What a nut!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 2, 2020)

So, today it is warm again so I opened the big barn door so I could do a good cleaning down by all the goats.  Boy are those kids funny.  I knew it was going to be interesting, and I knew they were going to try to get out, but, I figured I could handle it, and it needs to happen sometime, etc.  So, there I go with my rake and shovel, and there goes Willy...out the door..no fear!    I hurried along, but watched.  He was just checking things out, no harm.  I scooted him back in.  We did this dance a few times.  There’s a little area where you can go under our barn, if you’re small.  All I could think of was Barb and her little Mike going under her shed!  Well, Willy tried, but I grabbed a leg in the Knick of time!  Stinker!  Sooo, many ducks have hidden under there!  We’re going to have to board it up before I let these hooligans out!  Anyways, to the left of the barn is a sheet of thick ice.  Willy went running and...all four went out from under him!!  I was laughing as he did half a spin! It was soo cute! I scooped him up and decided he , and I had enough for today. I locked him in the stall while I finished myclea. Boy did he bawl!! This is the first time he was ever in trouble! . Poor guy! The others looked outside, took a step, but nothing more. I think Willy is going to be a handful!!

Then I brought the new goats, Honey and Sugar in for another meet and greet.  It went well again!  A couple head butts, but nothing major!  I made it clear that..’these girls are sticking around’...I fed them in front of my other goats and within a few minutes I passed the bowl around.  Then we left.  It was good.
Next i let Honey and Sugar help me with all my chores.  They loved it!!  In the barn, I have the two mini pigs that are due to farrow.  Well, the goats couldn’t stand to be on the other side of the gate..so they jumped...well, Sugar needed a boost.  . But, the pigs were fine, as I figured, because they were raised with ducks and dogs.  The girls were only in there for a few minutes as I fed the rabbits and the pigs, but they loved the new experience.  Then we went on our usual walk.  I think I tired them out pretty good.  I haven’t heard a peep from them all day.  Usually they are pretty talkative.  Oh, tried to milk Honey a bit.  First of all, very small nipples..ugh.  But, she seemed to have very little to no milk.  Could she be drying up because Sugar is 3 1/2 mths old?  Perhaps I just didn’t try hard enough on her because I didn’t want to stress her.  She’s a FF and has never been milked.

on other news...poor Chris was gone long before I got up this morning...around 6:30, and is still not home.  He’s working on a MAJOR plugged sewer.  Poooor guy.  Can only imagine how tired he will be when he gets home?  I don’t think he had a chance to collect garbage yet either...I saw some of our renters still had garbage out.  He has the dump truck, or else I would do it.  Could you see me, head first in a dumpster??


----------



## Baymule (Mar 2, 2020)

Don't you have trash service? You know, the big front loader trucks that empty the dumpsters and take all the trash away? 

Stripper name for a goat; Fantasia Glitter Thong


----------



## Bruce (Mar 2, 2020)

I think they ARE the trash service for all the rental units. 



Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> He also thinks we should take our cheese up to our health food store in town and see if we can sell it there.


Have you checked on regulations in PA for selling home made food items?



Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Some people are just goofy?


Sounds to be like one of her oar locks is broken. 



Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I think Willy is going to be a handful!!


I think Willy is going to be your FAVORITE!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 2, 2020)

Bruce said:


> I think they ARE the trash service for all the rental units.


Yeah I know that, but there are trash companies that will take it away.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 2, 2020)

Baymule said:


> @Baymule Don't you have trash service? You know, the big front loader trucks that empty the dumpsters and take all the trash away?
> 
> Stripper name for a goat; Fantasia Glitter Thong


There are trash companies, but, Chris can do it much cheaper...and, you should know by now......  as for the stripper name? Well....I was running some of them through my head, to see myself yelling them through the yard as the goats misbehave....could you just imagine that one?  I was actually considering mentioning‘hot stuff’ to Chris, since we seem to picking adjectives...but, once again, my neighbors would think I’m yelling sexy stuff to him all the time!! I suppose, nothing new around here! So, we’ll see...we have a road trip tomorrow to get a tractor...except he says I can’t go because it’s too dangerous. I said..that’s WHY I’m going. He said, then I won’t get his money...I said..you probably buried it all in the septic tank anyways..

the sewer issue was with out whole apart building!!  He didn’t get home until after 6!  He smelled like a lovely flower!  I teased him and put a can of soup and can opener on the sink....poor guy!  Obviously I had a nice hot dinner for him!

@Bruce ...about the regulations on selling cheese...yes, I looked into it when I looked into selling eggs, because we were going to pickle them.  Apparently we might need an inspection?  I’m not sure....I hav3 to go back into the website.  My farmer friend doesn’t believe in the govt!  But we don’t want to get arrested!!


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 3, 2020)

It's not just "don't want to get arrested";     I am not a big government intrusion person.  But it is also a liability issue.  All you need is one person to get sick......even if THEY MISHANDLE IT AFTER GETTING HOME...... and you could lose everything.  Even if you follow all the rules to a T.... make sure you have a good liability policy.  That is one of the reasons that I am no longer interested in doing cow shares for my jersey's milk.  I will give it to friends, but I am no longer going to do the cow share/ milk share that I wanted to do upon retiring. I will raise a set of calves on the cows, and milk for myself, and that's it.  I have a 350 gallon stainless steel bulk tank, that will cool the milk and everything.  But I have made the decision to not go that route because I am  not going to deal with the "stupid" people out there in the public.  That is why we sell beef by the "half" of a live animal..... they are buying the live animal, after that it is their deal.  
You need to go to "Real Milk"  and it will list all the regulations for each state that has to do with milk, and milk products.  Also "Farm to Consumer Legal Defense Fund"  which has a lot of good information on liability issues and even gives courses on things like handling and selling raw milk and other products.  
And make sure if you sell any live animals, if for any reason you had to treat them with antibiotics for any reason, that you have records of it as well as lot numbers of the antibiotic, and KNOW the withdrawal times of ANY ANTIBIOTIC or Vaccine or any other treatment that you may use.   Not knowing is no excuse if there is any question by someone that bought an animal from you..... say a rabbit to eat or a wether to butcher.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 3, 2020)

farmerjan said:


> It's not just "don't want to get arrested";     I am not a big government intrusion person.  But it is also a liability issue.  All you need is one person to get sick......even if THEY MISHANDLE IT AFTER GETTING HOME...... and you could lose everything.  Even if you follow all the rules to a T.... make sure you have a good liability policy.  That is one of the reasons that I am no longer interested in doing cow shares for my jersey's milk.  I will give it to friends, but I am no longer going to do the cow share/ milk share that I wanted to do upon retiring. I will raise a set of calves on the cows, and milk for myself, and that's it.  I have a 350 gallon stainless steel bulk tank, that will cool the milk and everything.  But I have made the decision to not go that route because I am  not going to deal with the "stupid" people out there in the public.  That is why we sell beef by the "half" of a live animal..... they are buying the live animal, after that it is their deal.
> You need to go to "Real Milk"  and it will list all the regulations for each state that has to do with milk, and milk products.  Also "Farm to Consumer Legal Defense Fund"  which has a lot of good information on liability issues and even gives courses on things like handling and selling raw milk and other products.
> And make sure if you sell any live animals, if for any reason you had to treat them with antibiotics for any reason, that you have records of it as well as lot numbers of the antibiotic, and KNOW the withdrawal times of ANY ANTIBIOTIC or Vaccine or any other treatment that you may use.   Not knowing is no excuse if there is any question by someone that bought an animal from you..... say a rabbit to eat or a wether to butcher.


Yikes!!  That is a lot to think about!!  My old farmer friend doesn’t play by 5he rules in any way shape or form.  He told us last nigh5 5hat he never took his animals to the vet....said he doesn’t believe in vaccines, etc. ?????  He sells his cows to butcher. He’s a wonderful man, and a dear friend, who shows up on my door just to help me find a chicken...last night.  It was just by chance.  He came to drop off farm newspapers.  But, Chris listens to a lot of what he says.  Not about his way to sell the cheese.  Chris would NEVER risk what we’ve built.  But, a bunch of my kids’ horns seem to be growing in, despite being debudded by the vet 4weeks ago.  The iron will be here in a few days.  Our friend told Chris we should wait and if need be..scoop them out...like he did on cows.  I don’t want to do that one bit.  These are goats...not huge cows.

Anyways..I will go to those websites and read what is involved in selling cheese or fudge.  If it’s too involved, I’m thinking, it might not be worth it?  Thanks @farmerjan !!


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 3, 2020)

Okay about busty and her milk supply she a Nigerian correct. And everyone that i can recall talking to doesnt get a half gallon from one. I get that from a nubian doe and a gallon a day if i milk twice so i don't know about that. But that being said every goat produced different amounts. I had one that gave a half gallon a day being a nubian for along time then she eventually gave more. But just depends on the animal. I never had a Nigerian through so i could be wrong but i would find it had to get that much milk fro. Her in my book. Either way milk is yummy.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 3, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I was running some of them through my head, to see myself yelling them through the yard as the goats misbehave....could you just imagine that one?


Fantasia - sure, Glitter - why not, Thong?? No I can't see that. I don't think I'd name any of them "Chesty Morgan" either. Here, I found this for you
https://i.pinimg.com/originals/3e/7a/b1/3e7ab13c75d26bacf606f18f710e4716.jpg



Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> My farmer friend doesn’t believe in the govt! But we don’t want to get arrested!!


Does he believe in things the government does like road maintenance, fire dept, police/sheriff dept, public schools? 
Yeah getting arrested or even finding out after the fact what the health dept might do if you aren't selling legit wouldn't be much fun.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 3, 2020)

Okay the horn thing nope first that would kill a goat second thats worse then burning forget that nonsense you can burn calves horns as well. I had to do my last kids all but one multiple times. And they still grew some(most likely my fault my first disvuddibg and let's just say i was a nervous wreck after reading stories of burning to long)


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 3, 2020)

I used to dehorn ....And have a new burner. But I love horns, they look good, they are natural, and make great goat catcher...just keep your face where it belongs and you won't  get hurt ...if your cautious 🥰


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 3, 2020)

Understand that I am not one big on Gov't regulations and I don't do alot of the "most modern up to date " health stuff.  We do use a killed virus vaccine on the cattle.  I don't believe in the modified live virus vaccines.  If you lose an animal or 2 and then find out it was something you could have prevented with a simple vaccination, then you start to get sensible about some things.  We used to not give any vaccinations.  Then lost 2 calves at about 250-300 lbs.  Nice calves.  Found out with a vet call that it was blackleg, caused by a clostridium that is prevalent in wet spring green grass growth.   Calves will have passive immunity from the cows for about 6-10 weeks.  It is a simple vaccination, killed virus, and given once a year.  Many only give it for a year or 2 then they are supposed to be able to make their own immunity to it.  Safe for pregnant animals.
Sorry, but we cannot afford to lose one animal to it when it is so easily prevented.  We give it to all our cows when we run them through the chute once a year.  The calves all get it before the cow/calf pairs go to spring pasture. 
Another one is Lepto.  Causes abortions.  Carried by most all mammals.  Found in streams from foxes, dogs, cattle, you name it.  Again, a shot will help prevent it if you are not in an area where it is in high concentrations and then you go to 2 or even 3 times a year vaccination for it.  Killed virus.  Safe for pregnant animals.  
These are 2 CHEAP vaccinations that can prevent you from coming out and finding a 300 lb dead calf that could be worth $500 or a cow losing a pregnancy that will put you back 6 months or a year and the lost income from that calf that doesn't get born.  Costs are about $2.00 for each, once a year..... Like $5 per year for those 2 per animal.  Sure beats burying a $500 animal for a $5 shot. 
Because we buy and sell some cattle, we are inviting disasters with strange cattle in and out.  You don't know what they have been exposed to.  Think of buying in animals with exposure to who knows what like kids going to school and getting exposed to every other kid that has a cold...... or flu...... or measles..... or whatever. 
Buying anything, like all the animals you got just recently, is exposing your animals to all kinds of possible problems.  

So we are  now using a killed virus vaccine,  broad coverage,  that will help to keep the problems down. Triangle 10 HB which will pretty much help to protect against most things they can get exposed to.  Supposed to do 2 doses to get a good immune response, and sometimes  we don't manage a 2nd dose exactly when they should get it.  But their immune system is still mounting a response.  Maybe not as much of a response as a modified live vaccine will, but there is no chance that anything else can possibly  cause a problem for any other animal in the herd through exposure.  You cannot use a mlv on a calf that will go back with it's mother if the mother has not been vaccinated with a mlv prior to becoming pregnant, because if she is pregnant as she can abort.  Doesn't happen often, but it can and has.  There you go with a lost pregnancy. 

I am telling you this about the vaccines, mostly just so you get an idea of what can go wrong ;  considering that your neighbor does not believe in vaccinations.  I think that we, as people in general,  overdo it with alot of things.  In humans, I am totally against giving new babies all these vaccinations all together at such young ages.  The mothers colostrum and subsequent milk will provide some immunity.  We are overloading the babies brand new system with all this stuff and it cannot handle it. I am not against vaccinations..... I am against dumping a dozen things all at the same time when the body cannot mount a normal immune response to one thing because it is scrambling to try to deal with 10 things.  But I am  not against vaccinations in general.  Where would we be without tetanus vaccines for people when they get an infection from a rusty nail or a dirty cut?  
What about rabies vaccines?

I don't like alot of government interference.  They are trying to control TOO MUCH of our day to day life.  But there are too many people who just don't get the whole  "taking responsibility for themselves" and want the gov't to be the responsible party.  They are the ones that will turn around and sue you and you will lose everything because just like the lady that sued McDonalds for the HOT COFFEE...... she didn't know it was going to be that hot...... Give me a break.


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 3, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Yikes!!  That is a lot to think about!!  My old farmer friend doesn’t play by 5he rules in any way shape or form.  He told us last nigh5 5hat he never took his animals to the vet....said he doesn’t believe in vaccines, etc. ?????  He sells his cows to butcher. He’s a wonderful man, and a dear friend, who shows up on my door just to help me find a chicken...last night.  It was just by chance.  He came to drop off farm newspapers.  But, Chris listens to a lot of what he says.  Not about his way to sell the cheese.  Chris would NEVER risk what we’ve built.  But, a bunch of my kids’ horns seem to be growing in, despite being debudded by the vet 4weeks ago.  The iron will be here in a few days.  Our friend told Chris we should wait and if need be..scoop them out...like he did on cows.  I don’t want to do that one bit.  These are goats...not huge cows.
> 
> Anyways..I will go to those websites and read what is involved in selling cheese or fudge.  If it’s too involved, I’m thinking, it might not be worth it?  Thanks @farmerjan !!



If he can afford to take a few loses of calves etc then good for him.  The thing is, we no longer are "isolated" in just our own area like it used to be. There are animals that move hundreds of miles, move next door to you, things like that that 50 years ago you hardly ever heard of.   I am going to take an animal to a vet rather than lose it.  I don't run to the vet for every little thing.  There are times that it doesn't make economic sense to have a vet for an animal.... the cure costing more than the animal is worth.  But a few simple vaccinations costing a couple dollars each, is sure a he// of a lot cheaper than burying  your profit for the year.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 3, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> I used to dehorn ....And have a new burner. But I love horns, they look good, they are natural, and make great goat catcher...just keep your face where it belongs and you won't  get hurt ...if your cautious 🥰


I’m not great at that?!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 3, 2020)

@farmerjan   he can’t afford any losses. He only has 2-4 cows and leases land. He’s just bullheaded and sometimes makes no sense. We won’t vet for everything either   I do my own shots etc. but, if something serious came up, it would be a hard call because the goats are my pets. No longer livestock just to me. I do suppose, I get too attached to many of my creatures.  Hard not to when I care for them all day, everyday


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 3, 2020)

farmerjan said:


> Understand that I am not one big on Gov't regulations and I don't do alot of the "most modern up to date " health stuff.  We do use a killed virus vaccine on the cattle.  I don't believe in the modified live virus vaccines.  If you lose an animal or 2 and then find out it was something you could have prevented with a simple vaccination, then you start to get sensible about some things.  We used to not give any vaccinations.  Then lost 2 calves at about 250-300 lbs.  Nice calves.  Found out with a vet call that it was blackleg, caused by a clostridium that is prevalent in wet spring green grass growth.   Calves will have passive immunity from the cows for about 6-10 weeks.  It is a simple vaccination, killed virus, and given once a year.  Many only give it for a year or 2 then they are supposed to be able to make their own immunity to it.  Safe for pregnant animals.
> Sorry, but we cannot afford to lose one animal to it when it is so easily prevented.  We give it to all our cows when we run them through the chute once a year.  The calves all get it before the cow/calf pairs go to spring pasture.
> Another one is Lepto.  Causes abortions.  Carried by most all mammals.  Found in streams from foxes, dogs, cattle, you name it.  Again, a shot will help prevent it if you are not in an area where it is in high concentrations and then you go to 2 or even 3 times a year vaccination for it.  Killed virus.  Safe for pregnant animals.
> These are 2 CHEAP vaccinations that can prevent you from coming out and finding a 300 lb dead calf that could be worth $500 or a cow losing a pregnancy that will put you back 6 months or a year and the lost income from that calf that doesn't get born.  Costs are about $2.00 for each, once a year..... Like $5 per year for those 2 per animal.  Sure beats burying a $500 animal for a $5 shot.
> ...


This was eye opening info!!  I’m going to have to see if there a a kind of lepto for goats?i know that goats don’t cost near the money as a cow, but to me they are priceless.  I do believe in vaccines...with all of my health issues, I follow the rules.  My son was born with an immune disorder that he luckily grew out of, whi, if you’ve read about him you see, he’s supper health to be running 50 mile ultra marathons and running his own compnay and being the strength and conditioning coach for Slippery Rock football, etc...and always gets a 4.0!  Enough bragging.  But without immunization, he wouldn’t have been able to go to school.  I absolutely agree, when I buy a bottle of CDT for...$40?  It’s well worth it be it will treat so many of my goats.

thanks for helping me learn...it means a lot!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 3, 2020)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Okay about busty and her milk supply she a Nigerian correct. And everyone that i can recall talking to doesnt get a half gallon from one. I get that from a nubian doe and a gallon a day if i milk twice so i don't know about that. But that being said every goat produced different amounts. I had one that gave a half gallon a day being a nubian for along time then she eventually gave more. But just depends on the animal. I never had a Nigerian through so i could be wrong but i would find it had to get that much milk fro. Her in my book. Either way milk is yummy.


Busty is 1/2 ND 1/2 planer goat, otherwise known  as the Batman goat...if you’ll google it you’ll see the trademark ears!  I’m getting a half gallon a day, but, we quit, it’s not that she’s dry.  We just don’t need tha5 much.  I don’t think we’re going to risk selling it.  Her bag is huge!  I know we never milked he4 dry.  But the kids are still nursing so, it’s tricky for us.  When do I wean?   I need to wean one tomorrow because I’m selling him Friday.  I would like him to be on a bottle but a farme4 friend said he’d be fine without at his new home?  Any tips for weaning?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 4, 2020)

Ok, we’re not selling Walter for two weeks!!  Yeah!  I told the guy I just didn’t feel comfortable with weaning him this soon, he’s fine with that and sending a hefty cashiers check.  He’s also the guy who bough5 our ducks.  His son hand feeds them and loves them very much.  I’m glad to know they are getting the attention they deserve!  Today I took the kids on their first walk!!  It was pretty funny.  They all try sooo hard to sneak out of the barn, but when I went to actually take them out..they were scared!  So, I carried them out about 15 ft.  Then, I walked them a little ways.  Three of five gave resistance.  Not bad, but..pulled back.  I would give a tug, so on.  Then, I stopped, let them see that we were staying where we were, and bam!!  They wanted to explore!!  All but Roxy...that girl was just glued to my side the whole time.  She’s a mommas girl.  . The boys were th3 biggest babies!  But they had fun. We couldn't stay out long, because it was snowing, but, warmer, so I just wanted to give them 5 minutes of outside time. The moms bawled. Broke my heart. Willy ate some mud...Child said what a moron.   But they had fun, and I hope to do a little leash training everyday.  Don’t worry, I won’t pull or hurt these babies and I’m looking online for tiny rope harnesses, just to learn how to tie them myself.  Can’t be that hard?  But they did great with collars.  They only resisted backwards.  So, no tension on the front of their necks, and I knew when to ease up.  I would never let one hair get hurt.  They are priceless to me!!  But, the new goats took to the leashes after two days.  Now I don’t even need them.  I carry them, just in case, but they are great walkers with me.  Took Honey and Sugar in the barn again to see the others..went well again!!  This time when I was doing the rabbit chores theydidnt care and left the barn...needlessto say, I had to hurry up and go see where they were off to!!  They just went to jump on the field truck and visit the mini pigs!      They are really sweet goats.  Except, Honey has stinky breath...lol


----------



## Baymule (Mar 4, 2020)

You can freeze the extra milk for when you are not milking. Ziplock bag, flattened. Thaw it out and you have fresh milk. You can drink it or make cheese.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 5, 2020)

Yes, we started that. Anyone know where we can buy “rennet”. It goes into making cheese. Can’t find it in our area


----------



## Xerocles (Mar 5, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> ok...next thing...calling all good stripper names!!!  Yep, you read that right!  You see, Chris wants to name the goats with strippers names.
> 
> ok...let’s see if we can finally name these girls??


OK. I'm late to the party on this. But my favorite stripper name is Charity. Whenever people start bugging me for donations, I tell them I already give all my disposable income to my favorite charity. Because she's the best dancer at the club.


----------



## rachels.haven (Mar 5, 2020)

I get my rennet from New England CheeseMaking Supply.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 5, 2020)

rachels.haven said:


> I get my rennet from New England CheeseMaking Supply.


So I have to order it!!  Ah ha!!  Wonder if amazon has it?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 5, 2020)

All the goats got to go outside to get her today...no leashes, just free range.  They loved it!!  They explored, they jumped and kicked!  It was a blast to see them so happy!  All three momma did very well, clearly Busty is the one in charge.  And Honey realizes this and plays off her cues.  It was a great time!  My pot belly pi even had her own fun...she managed to ge5 all the way to the other side of the house...a very very long way for a very very slow pig!  She got into the chicken coop and munched on their feed!  Bad Port!  Uhh what can you do?    She’s our comic relief. I have a ton of great vide, and if I ever figure out how to use YouTube, look out, because my three will be full of goats hopping around!! How can you NOT think that’s cute!? Ben is coming home tomorrow for spring break. Excited to see him. He’s working an internship far awaythis summer so I won’t see him much then...  hard for a mom.  He wants to buy Willy from me and name him ..Muck...dumb.  And then I couldkeep Walter.  I said no.  First, Willis mine, and I’m selling him to anybody.  Second, we promised those nice people already.  must I will admit, I still hope it all falls threw and I’ll buy him myself...but a Chris won’t accept that,, since it about having too many than we need at this point.  And up Ido agree.

ohhh, you guys would’ve been proud of me today!!  We went to TS and they had $.50 Khachi Campbell ducks!!  Before we left I was telling everyone we’d be back after Mt appointment to get four.  Then, after upi thought about it....I really want Muscovies.  I don’t want the extra work now, that why I sold them....perhaps once the weather breaks we vacant look again...but I came home without any fuzzy creatures!!  Last year at this time we were calling all the ones within an hour of our house to ge5 a variety.    I suppose I just should have kept those 3 Muscovies that never went in the barn.  Oh well..too late!  Hope everyone had a great day, here are some pictures of the goats havfun!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 5, 2020)

More pictures


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 5, 2020)

Busty is bigger then i thought lol. They cute i was wondering how they were browsing with,snow but there no snow lol


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 6, 2020)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Busty is bigger then i thought lol. They cute i was wondering how they were browsing with,snow but there no snow lol


Yeah, Busty is a biggg goat!!  The snow just melted!!  Yeah!! Supposed to be warm all week.  It’s all mud now, and their tummies were a mess, but that’s ok!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 6, 2020)

Your snow is gone!!!! Cute goats having fun!!


----------



## thistlebloom (Mar 6, 2020)

Hey, wait a minute! How do you get off having no snow when I still do? You were getting storm after storm when we were dry.
That's not fair! LOL 😄
Actually it's because of all our trees and the sun is still at a low angle so the snow is in the shade most of the time. Everyone out in the open is snowless here now. 

The goaties are cute!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 6, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> Hey, wait a minute! How do you get off having no snow when I still do? You were getting storm after storm when we were dry.
> That's not fair! LOL 😄
> Actually it's because of all our trees and the sun is still at a low angle so the snow is in the shade most of the time. Everyone out in the open is snowless here now.
> 
> The goaties are cute!


Yes, I know, it melted!!  We are soooo happy!!  Finally!!  We have very few trees and a whole lot of mud now!!     Thanks, I think so too!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 6, 2020)

Well, my son, Ben was here with his dog, big huge lab,Buck.  Buck weighs 103lbs.  We were in the side yard playing with the bulldogs.  Buck is a wimp.  He’s afraid of our very fat bulldog, Ruby, who moves slower than molasses.  Well, she moved and he jumped to the left and took me right out.  He took both legs out from under me and I fell on my bumm...hard hit for someone of my advanced age, as my dear son put it....  needless to say, I think I’ll be sore later.  Ugh. Even jarred my neck.  Anyways, then we went to see the goats of course.  Well, we left Buck there, and were bring Willy back so he could meet Buck...hmm?  Those goats were so tuckered out from playing outside again all morning that they didn’t want to move when I opened those barn doors.  But, we persuaded Willy for a walk.  Of course he was happy to go along and was eating all kinds of good stuff.  Ben was having a blast.  When we got by the house we tied Buck to one of the trailers...Buck is even afraid of my ducks, so I wasn’t worried...but, you still can’t be too sure, so I was worried.  We did a little intro.  Buck was scared...Willy was scared...it went on.  The dog was more scared of my 17 lb goat kid!!    But, it all went really well!!  I wish I knew how to do YouTube because I got some really funny video of them....but, I think some pictures will do!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 6, 2020)

Lol I cracking up over the face on Willy ahh this thing going to eat me mom get it away ahhh or correction maahhh lol my doe vocalize and sticks her tong way out the she leaves it hanging lol


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 6, 2020)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Lol I cracking up over the face on Willy ahh this thing going to eat me mom get it away ahhh or correction maahhh lol my doe vocalize and sticks her tong way out the she leaves it hanging lol


You should hea4 the video!!  It was sooo stinkin cute!  He cried, I said ’stop’!  To Ben...it was just funny.  Ben is goin* to help me try to figure out YouTube so I can put videos on here, but also use it for selling the mini pigs.  Still no piglets...I don’t think Paris is even close!!  Ugh. But, I have one rabbit pulling a ton of fur, and two in nest boxes.  One needs a box in a few days, and the last one a few days after that....two of the baby bunnies jumped out of the cage today.  First...it’s a 4’ drop.  It’s happened before..no ones ever been hurt..all fluffy bedding down there...but still scarey.  Anyways, they fell in with the pigs!!  I was scared the pigs were goin* to hurt them!  Luckily my pugs don’t move fast....those bunnies gave me a run for the money!  They hid behind the pigs’ hut.  Chris had to come move it from the wall.  Got ‘em!!🐰 They were fine....thank heavens!! Maybe just tired?  Tomorrow we’re going to get a silver mini pig boar.  This guy is a looker!!  We’re not 100% sure that the first guy we bought will be able to perform his duties?  We have to have a little surgery on him....So, we’re getting this stud muffin.  Wait till you see him!!  Super long like a hoagie!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 6, 2020)

Labs are awesome dogs. We had one for almost 14 years, Then got a black Lab/Great Dane, had to put him down at age 7, he had pancreatic cancer. We now have Carson, a black Lab/Great Dane cross. Does anyone see a pattern here? I guess we like BBD's. Big Black Dogs!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 7, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Labs are awesome dogs. We had one for almost 14 years, Then got a black Lab/Great Dane, had to put him down at age 7, he had pancreatic cancer. We now have Carson, a black Lab/Great Dane cross. Does anyone see a pattern here? I guess we like BBD's. Big Black Dogs!


Buck is great!!  He’s full of energy, and when I was sick, I couldn’t play, but now Grammie is great and we play a ton!  Boy can he whoop me!!  He likes to steal my gloves...big stinker!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 7, 2020)

So, today was another busy day for us!  Early chores and off to buy another mini pig boar!!  This guy is named Wilber.  He’s two, very gentle, and was lonely.  His owner returned him to his breeder.  We bought him from the breeder so he can have some playmates!!  He’s on the thin side right now, and his skin is rough, needs some coconut oil to soften up that skin!!  Our dog Ruby just loves him!!  She walked him all over the farm!!  He got to meet just about everyone.  Portly, our pot belly pi, was not impressed.  We thought we could breed those two...but, either she is fixed, or it’s just too soon, or it’s not her time?  She did not want to meet him today.  We got her from that bad farmer so we don’t know her age or is she’s spayed.  But, Wilber made his way to the pen of minis and about fell in love.  We had them in two pens, next to each other.  But after a few hours of all the pigs trying to kiss through the fence, we thought we’d give it a try?  Well...there was no rough stuff!!  Smelling bums...checking things out, etc...nothing mean!!  Horrah!  Well, Wilber got his way with the black female...still no names for the girls...ugh. Surprisingly, she just stood for him....didn’t move away.  I guess she has a thing for older men?  The little white one is also in heat...perhaps she’ll be tomorrow??  So, let’s keep track...3mth, 3 weeks, 3 days from now we should have little piggies!!

Then Chris and I rotated the goat pen!!  It was in desperate need due to all the mud!!  Ugh.  We moved it to higher, dryer ground.  Over the next two weeks the kids will be getting weaned..,the moms will be spending more time outside in the pen.  Going to be rough.  But, it felt good to do so much work..again!

oh, on our road trip we also stopped at our discounted grocery store and loaded up!!  Huge score!!  Then, we buzzed by our usual places to pick up plywood and lumber...score!!  We’re building a new floor for the coop.  Plus a goat box, plus a couple more platforms in the pig pen..I think I have Chris convinced about no concrete.  I’m putting down hay.  Soaks up some of the mud.  I think we’re just going to have to move the pen to a dryer spot.  That was originally the duck pen.  Close to the pond.  But, this is great until it gets warmer and we figure out some more plans.  Two people coming tomorrow to ‘pick out and reserve’ bunnies!!  

oh, the deal with Walter fell through.  The guy didn’t send the check.  When I called to ask him about it...you see, there was a first guy interested, and he said, if I didn’t get the check today because he wanted to buy Walter.  So, I told the guy who didn’t send the check this all, and said maybe we’ll give it another day...he yelled at me and hung up!!  It took all my courage to even make that call..and he yelled at me!!  So, I texted the other guy...told him the whole thing.  His wife is from this area.  I to,d him who my dad is...everyone knows him.  I told him to look me up on FB, to see that we’re real and I’m not trying to be schetchy. Haven’t heard back.  My son thinks I need to sell my ‘ugly white goat’ and keep Walter.  I would love to keep him, but it’s not possible.  I think I will relist him if I don’t hear from the other guy by tomorrow.  

in other news, a local restwants to buy my eggs.  It’s also a store so they want to sell them there too.  The lady wants me to bring down animals for her customers appreciation day...Chris is goat  to love this when I tell him!!    She also asked about buying my cheese, but I went into detail about not having a license  etc.  if she’s serious about wanting it in her store, it might be worth getting the license?
these are just to show you how bigggg this one egg is.  I think it’s even bigger than the biggest double yolker we’ve ever had!!  Can you have a triple yolk?


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 8, 2020)

I have only ever seen one egg with a triple yolk and the third yolk was small.  It is most likely just a double yolk egg. 

Why do you put yourself through all the bs hassle with the guy who was going to send the check?  Yes, you are way too nice and naive.   You decide to sell an animal, they don't do what they say, you give a courtesy call in case the check may have gotten lost, but you don't need to give him any other explanations.  It is none of his business that someone else wants to buy the goat.  If he gives you a bs answer, or like he did, hangs up, you simply contact the other person, say that the animal is still available..... they don't need to know your family history or anything.  You really don't need everyone and their brother in law knowing all these personal details about you to simply sell an animal.  I get you want it to go to a good home.   BUT, you have to realize that some of what you sell in the future may very well go for meat and if you are going to continue to breed them, you are going to have to get realistic and realize that many are going to be for slaughter.  If you start making too much of a pet out of every little kid, you are not going to want to sell any and then you will be up to 48 goats instead of 48 ducks. 

I am not being critical, and I do understand you loving the animals..... you do seem like a really nice person.  But you are going to have to get a thicker skin and also not put yourself out there for others to take advantage of. And be reasonable about what you are doing and why.  Maybe you just need to keep the wethers and raise to butcher size and kill for yourself so you know they have had a good life and will never go somewhere else to maybe not have as good a life.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 8, 2020)

Well @farmerjan , I knew you were going to give me this talk...so I’m glad you did.  I know I need to get tough.  The man actually apologized today and said he lost his temper and offered $10 more to still buy the goat.  He assured me the check should be here by tomorrow.  I said sounds good.  If it’s not in the mail by Tuesday...I’m making Chris call him?  Maybe I can call...with my big girl pants on!    You’re also right...I don’t need to explain things to people.  I guess, I wanted him to know why I was asking about the check, and not being a jerk.  At any rate....as for Walter, he’s being sold.  I think, at this point, it’ll be easier for me to sell them young, and believe they are happy.  But, that might change.  Perhaps next kidding season we’ll keep one to butcher??  Wow...that would be something.  Bit, Walter needs sold just so I realize that I can’t keep them all.  Honestly, I would probably sell a doeling , but Chris definitely wants to keep those.  She’s a bit more distant like her mom, than the rest.  Maybe that will change.

Anyways, we had beautiful weather!!!  It was like 54*!!  The goats were out all day frolicking everywhere!!  They are sooo good, getting the hang of the free range.  They stick by their moms...and they stay real close...so it’s going great!!  My bulldog Ruby is sooo in love with our new mini pig, Wilber.  She stood by his pen and watched him alllll day.  We actually had to go get her when we had to leave for dinner!!  It’s a riot!!  He seems to like her too! 

we had a nice family come to choose some rabbits that will be ready in a few weeks.  The boys are 4&5.  Fulllll of energy.  They wanted to see everything...in the house, in the attic, in my freezer, the basement, shed, etc!  They carried my goats around, they carried bunnies around...etc.    They are farmers too...just starting.  Feeder pigs some chickens, and now these rabbits.  So, we all talked for a couple of hours.  Funny how when ours eyes light up when we meet other farmers!!  The boys made me think of you @Baymule, and watching the grandchildren this week...how’s it going?  BJ still sick?

Had our sunday dinner, the friends that host are go8ng away next week so we are going to have the rest over here.  Should be fun!  Here’s a couple pictures from our day.  The little goat is now named Trixie...which suits her, because she is always doin* tricks!!  Here she’s on the milk stand, and she always takes flying leaps off, like it’s nothing....she’s my daredevil!!  Then, there’s Ruby, in love with Wilber...some goats....Grover in the fire pit???  And then...Chris is in the middle of making me a goat box!!


----------



## rachels.haven (Mar 9, 2020)

It's 100 percent your call, especially since you're already decided and you have a plan you're comfy with, but if someone yelled at me $10 would not be sufficient to convince me to talk to them or let them onto the property again. If they can not act like adults for the duration of the goat exchange, I would not want to entrust them with the animal OR to deal with them again for any amount. Would they have yelled at a man? Does it matter? Dirt bags don't get my animals-any of them. I'd rather eat them. Plus there's that issue of your safety.
 Bottom line is, no deposit recieved in a timely manner=no hold on the goat and you don't have to feel guilty about selling him to someone else. As a side note, be careful of cashier's checks and anything not cash as well.  Either way stay safe.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 9, 2020)

X 100 @rachels.haven


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 9, 2020)

I 3x that.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 9, 2020)

Yes, you need to sell goats, you can't keep them all. I agree with the above posts. 

Raising up wethers to slaughter does put a different spin on things. There is nothing like home grown meat. Not to be tacky, but there is not a lot of demand for the male gender of sheep and goats, better to keep/slaughter them yourselves and have good meat to eat than trying to find a pet home for them. Who knows how they will be treated?

BJ is much better, thanks for asking.


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 9, 2020)

Love the little daredevil on the top of the goat stand.  And the bulldog in the fire pit ashes?????? OMG!!!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 9, 2020)

Ok you guys...you are very right!!  I got the check in the mail today from the guy to buy Walter but I’ve been worried about the situation ever since the lady asked if they could still buy him.  SHE and the children are very nice.  They own my ducks, and, when I spoke to Larry twice, he told me how great the ducks are doing and how the6 are go8ng to let some hatch.  The boy is so excited.  So, I’m mostly selling them Walter for the kids.  I know they want his as a breeder...they asked me many times not to band him.  They are hoping he’ll get down to business soon, in fact!  I spoke to the wife and she explained that Larry was embarrassEd, and has a short temper.  I had to admit, I understand...Chris does too.  Chris won’t ever get mad...then, wham...for something really dumb, he’ll yell for two minutes, then it’s over.  We don’t fight.  It’s nice that way.  Just, say our complaint...and let it go.  The other tries to take it into consideration.  I’ll do some serious thinking tonight and talk to Chris in the car tomorrow...another road trip...about Walter.  But, I hate to go back on my word.

Anyways, it’s been really nice for two days so I’ve been letting all the goats go free range for some of the day.  They do amazing!!  They don’t stray at all!!  It’s as I hoped, the moms keep the kids near the barn...but...everyone loves it!  They romp and lay in the sun...they visit the mini pigs...they are wearing themselves right out by mid morning!!  . We took out their boxes that they sleep in and the heat lamps.  Also took off the door to the kidding stall.  Getting ready to wean.  I’m not looking forward to that...all the crying??  So, question...I’m keep the kids in the big barn, and the moms outside in the goat barn and pen.  My milk stand is in the barn.  Can I bring them in to milk?  Just make sure the kids don’t try to nurse??  I really don’t want to make Chris drag that heavy thing outside...and get it all wet in rain.  Not enough( room in the small barn.

i got to clean up the yard a bit today...just debris, dog Pooh, misc junk from the winter....that was nice.  Later lippthis week I want to clean my rabbit hutches and get them ready to bring some rabbits outside soon.  They were clean before winter, but then we stuck a few chickens in some of them...yuck.

i drove our really big truck today...it’s a Chevy..crew cab, long bed with cap.  Forget the model...bigge4 than the Silverado.  Trying to get the feel for trucks.  I definitely don’t want that sucker!  First of all, it gets about 12 miles per gallon on a good day...plus, it’s just too much( truck for me.  We’re still lookin* hard, but, finding smaller trucks with low mileage is hard to come by.  The Mercedes just isn5 practical for my life anymore.  Chris thinks I should ge5 an SUV...we’ll see, maybe?

well, our bulldog, Ruby, sat by her boyfriend, Wilber’s pen for hours today until she saw her chance when I left the gate open...she was through it like a shot...no, like a bowling ball.....but, Wilber doesn’t return her affection..,and he left the pen rather quickly, with her following behind, like a puppy dog.    I had to kind of slow..fast..,slow chase those two in circles aroun$ the pastures for about a half hour.  Chris said he wasn’t helpin* since I left the gate, and jus5 laughed.  Then he helped..thank goodness!!

I got 37 eggs today!!  Record high!  Only have 36 hens so clearly some were from yesterday?  But I’m not writing that on my chart...oh, who am I kidding..of course I did!!

ok, good night everyone..thanks for reading..and, as always..your input means a ton...I always need and want advice!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 10, 2020)

So today was an ok day...wasted the morning going to an appointment...then Ben visited, which is always great...but got nothing done!!  Ugh!!  We like to sit and reminisce about the things he did as a kid, and of course about his future.  He has so much ambition.  Plans to get his PhD after grad school.  Doing his applications for internships for the summer this week of spring break.  Also running 100 miles this week to prepare for his next ultra maratho..which is 100 miles.  Crazy.

so, I didn’t tell you guys about giving our pigs the dewormer shots.  Oh geez..,what a time we had!!  We have 8 pigs..one is a feeder..he’s actually very tame and Chris hugs him and everything, so the shot wasn’t bad...he didn’t even know it was coming.  The next two were our two, not-so-mini pigs....pregnant?  Paris is quite the big girl.  Originally Chris was to hold them down and I was to give the shots since I did all th3 research.  But, I was too scared...see, no guts again...I didn’t want to risk doing it wrong.  So, we caught Paris, I held her down..basically by sitting on her, and Chris poked her, sub-q, below the ear area.  Next Petuna...she’s smaller but very shy.  She gave us a tussle but we got her...wasn’t as easy to jab her, but got ready done.  Out to poke Portly..the pot.  Well, luckily, she was sound asleep...as Usual...Chris was able to get it in with no trouble at all!!  If they could all be that easy!!  So, out for the true mini’s.  First we picked Little Jim, because he’s super tame.  Grabbed him, of course there was that horrible shrill, but he got the shot and it was over.  Well, it just so happens that the day we choose to do this was right when the snow had all melted and the pen was inches full of sticky mud, that slurped when you pulled your boot up.  We have put several wooden platforms down, but, there’s still enough mud for a mess.  We decided against the concrete!!  Yeah!!  Thanks everyone!!  So, these three girls are supppper skittish.  I mean they used to freak out when I went to feed them, since getting Little Jim they are a whole lot better, but, still don’t want touched yet.  Well, we were on for the chase of our lives!  One would go one direction, another the other, etc.  I can’t tell you how many times we almost fell face first in that awful mud!!  We gave up that day and decided to go back the next morning when the ground would be frozen...so, round two was much like the first.  I had a ton of feed to use as a lure, but they did not care.  We were so winded, we thought we might have double heart attacks...which proved we need to exercise!!  Ugh!  Finally we got one...but man, what a time we ha$ getting the shot in!  Chris must’ve jabbed that poor girl three times before he broke the skin and was successful.  Two more to go.  They were much the same until the last.  She’s the smallest one, and by fa4 the most scared.  I’m not sure how he grabbed her...but luckily he held on for dear life!!  We were both sooo glad when that mess was over!  The next day our neighbor...who lives a street over..said he heard all the screaming...we all laughed.  It’s kind of funny now, until the next round of shots!! 

Tonight the goat kids are 7 1/2 weeks old so I decided to start the weaning so that Walter can be sold in a week.  What a terrible night for me, for all of them.  I can still hear my mommas crying.  I walked the moms out on leashes, but they weren’t happy, crying the whole way.  Then I took Sugar into the barn with the kids.  The kids and Suga4 have played great for at least a week or so....never a problem.  Tonight, there was some bullying.  I suppose I knew it would happen, but I’d hoped it wouldn’t?  Willy, who is now every bit as tall as Sugar was pushing her around.  Well, then she would push the twins around...etc.  I stayed there awhile to monitor and help them all to settle.  Sugar was the only kid crying.  I’m not sure if the others realized that their moms were gone at 5hat point.  It’s goin* to be a loooong few days.  I’m leaving the milk stand in the barn..bu5 I’m goin* to lock up the kids in the stall.  Or even put them outside if it’s nice.  I just can’t have them trying to nurse, etc...and it’s going to be hard enough on me with the moms bawlin* the whole time!!

Chris and I did talk about selling Walter to Larry.  We’re not thrilled, but, a deal is a deal.  I have his bank check in my wallet.  I think I’m going to make it very clear to him that I’d like to visit my goat, I’d like updates, and I’d like to hear from them first, not just me having not to nag them . The first picture is Petuna..our pregnant mini.  Next is Paris...who was supp to farrow weeks ago??  How’d I miss that?  The next is our egg take for just one day!!  Good job girls!  32 eggs, plus four still left up on wood chips in the third garage..  Chris thinks someone might want privacy,,,,ugh  so, when I see her is be broody in the nests...I was told to leave to just leave her alone?  We did ge5 any ducks today.  They were gone.  We might go to an auction in Warren on sat...TS there...I can check there!


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 11, 2020)

My only thought on the milk stand can you house the kids in the goat pen and the mama's in the barn?


----------



## rachels.haven (Mar 11, 2020)

Lovely pictures. I'm so glad the goats are free ranging well for you. They sound happy.
You're the best judge of the Mr. Willy situation. You're there  Sounds like the man could be a piece of work, so be careful for yourself. But if you feel comfortable with things, trust yourself.

Personally I can't milk with goat kids running around the room. They act like it's a candy bar even not weaned.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 11, 2020)

not only funny but totally true. My humans kids let the goat kids out while i was milking i kept having to guard the teats and push the off the stand the brats kept trying to steal my milk or is it the reverse mmm lol


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 11, 2020)

Why don't you use a simple wormer like piperzine for the pigs and put it in some milk for them?  I have never given wormer shots to pigs in all the years I had them.  You can also use Ivomec pour on for the pigs which will take care of both worming and any lice that they might get.  It takes care of most worms.  And the lice will seem to appear out of thin air..... didn't have any for probably a year or more then all of a sudden had 3 brood sows with lice and I had to be careful of what I used due to them being pregnant.  Also, chasing any around that might be pregnant, could cause them to abort if they get really upset..... and you have to be careful of what you use.  Did you see worms in their manure or anything that made you think they had worms?  We ran the brood sows on pasture and I seldom wormed anyway. 

The kids need to not see their mommas again if you want the weaning to go well.  They are done, and both need to n ot be able to get to the other.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 11, 2020)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> My only thought on the milk stand can you house the kids in the goat pen and the mama's in the barn?


i think the kids ...might be able to fit through the cattle panel squares?  I could try that tomorrow and see?  I don5 want to do it tonight...have to make cheese and ge5 to bed early, so I don’t need to be chasing goat kids...


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 11, 2020)

Lol do you have another panel of so tie it to the first just off set it so it cuts the squares in half and tuh tad instant kid proof lol don't ask how I know that.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 11, 2020)

I am kinda of jealous of your cheese making lol my giant goat is just producing enough for the humans and goats to drink all together nothing extra. But there are five of us who drink it might be part of the issue.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 11, 2020)

@farmerjan ...I was told by the V’s on here, that when a pig scratches hair off, it’s due to worms....they said it’s the only reason they would ever ever do that?  No, I did not see any worms.  But, shortly after getting new pigs, all my pigs started scratching like crazy.  The people we bought the pigs from told us to give shots...so, that what we did....I looked it up, and it said what we used was saf3 for pregnant mini pigs.  But, I think, now that you said this...I like your way of deworming better!!  We have to give iron shots to piglets, but I think the piglets will be easier?  Not so crazy?  Ok, cutting piglet teeth...did you do that?  We have to since these are mini pigs...any advice?

As for the goat kids.  They can’t see the moms??  How can I make that possible?  It’s finally nice outside...so, I have to lock these kids inside?  How long does this horrible process take?  I was sooooo rattled this morning....9 goats bawling.  I tried to play with the kids.  They all wanted me to just hold them at once.  Sugar just climbs on my head like crazy.  The moms pile drive through the goat gate and take off for the barn.  I took the kids on walks, to try to distract them.  Willy and Roxy did great...they love a walk.  Walter threw himself on the ground like he was dying.  He’s very dramatic.  What a clown.  The twins did ok, but I was so spent by their turns that I just gave up.  I spent four hours with the goats this morning.  Going back out as soon as I finish typing, because milking takes forever, because the new Milker  is still not here, and I’m getting a ton of milk.  
 I suppose we could move the milk stand to the other side of the barn, by the mini pigs.  But, the goats will still be able to see each other...about 100 yards away unless everybody is locked up tight?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 11, 2020)

Ok, we moved the goat stand into the goat pen, with the moms.  I suppose I’m going to just keep the kids closed up in the barn, even though it’s nice weather...ugh.  I don’t think they really ate anything today.  I put out the dewormer pellets...I really need them to eat them before they go stale!  The feeders didn’t look like they ate much.The moms weren’t very interested in feed when I was out there, but perhaps they will gobble it down tonight...after the kids stop bawling.  Chris gets verrrry frustratEd with milking because Busty always fusses and tips the bowl....it’s covered with a diaper, but you lose some.  He said it’s a waste of time.  So, we’re going through the process....we think, to sell the cheese.  I got all the info, and filled out the internet forms, just didn’t hit send.  Chris wants to know...how much...in a Rinky dink town can you charge for goat cheese?  Our farmer friend said you can get $14-$16 per lb in Ohio....well...no one here would pay anywhere near that price for cheese.  We wouldn’t, and we know how much effort goes into it!!  So, how much is reasonable?  A friend wants to buy some tomorrow.....if she likes it...she wants us to fill out the forms and then she’ll sell   it in her store.  We haven’t made it yet.  I’ve asked her what kind she wanted..,she said just try the farmer cheese, whatever we think tastes good??  Huh??  We’re hesitant to do anything with it, we don’t know what to charge, don’t know what to make...and she’s supppper laid back...so, every time I ask her a question, she just says...whatever...  Ok, here’s where I’m asking...no, begging you all for advice?? . @rachels.haven , @B&B Happy goats , @Jesusfreak101 , @Mini Horses .....anyone??


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 11, 2020)

When a pig would scratch hair off here the first thing I would look for is lice.  If you didn't have any problems until you brought others in then that would be my first go to.  Kinda funny that all yours started scratching after you got new ones.  No we never cut the teeth on the piglets.  The needle teeth are sharp, but if the sow has enough teats, and the pigs seem to be satisfied after nursing, they seldom get into fights over the teats.  I don't know about these mini-pigs.  I just know about our standard size large sows.  I strove for litters of 12 pigs.  Anything under 8 they got a 2nd chance.  If the second litter was not more than 8 or if they didn't raise them, they were sent to butcher and that was it.  Seldom had litters over 14.  I always counted the number of teats on a gilt before I bred her.  She had to have a minimum of 12.  NO EXCEPTIONS.   That way if she had 12 piglets, they all got a "faucet".  Most of mine had 14 - 16 teats.  
Also counted the teats on a boar..... minimum of 12 also.  It is a heritable trait. 
 I also always tried to have at least 2 due at the same time so that if one should have too many piglets, or one had  any problems with an udder, I could switch some piglets around so they could get a good start.  Once they were up and going,  the sows would lay down and do their little grunts and there could be a mix mash of pigs on them.  Usually I had 3-4 due within a few days of each other so that you could do switching if needed.  I never worried about them after the first few days.  
I also would not keep a sow that did not take care of her piglets.  If she was not careful, and laid on them, paid no attention if they were screaming as she laid down, things like that, she went.  I was not there to be a babysitter.  I had some boards around the inside  walls of the huts they farrowed in, just in case.  But I could tell after the first litter if they were going to  be careful mothers, and if not,  gone. Their job was to raise their pigs.  I never used farrowing crates because mine were out on pasture/dirt.  
No we also did not regularly give iron because they were out on dirt.  If they are housed inside then iron is usually necessary. 
AGAIN,  I  am NOT  an expert on mini-pigs or pot bellys or anything like that.  We raised Hampshires, Durocs,  crosses of them and Berkshires.  Had a few Chester Whites but I did not like the ones I had and they were too "needy".   Had some  red wattles and really liked them and they were very good on pasture. 

Others will be better to ask about the goats.  I just know that when we wean calves, and lambs, they go into pastures/fields/pens/lots where they have no visuals of the dams, and they hollar for about a week and they get over it.  But  we don't take them off much before 3 months on the sheep, and the calves are 5-8 months old.  The sheep we have to pull the ram lambs because they get sexually active.  The lambs are eating good and we don't milk our sheep either.  So they dry up and get bred back.  The ewe lambs we will leave for 3-6 months unless we put the ram in.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 11, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Ok, we moved the goat stand into the goat pen, with the moms.  I suppose I’m going to just keep the kids closed up in the barn, even though it’s nice weather...ugh.  I don’t think they really ate anything today.  I put out the dewormer pellets...I really need them to eat them before they go stale!  The feeders didn’t look like they ate much.The moms weren’t very interested in feed when I was out there, but perhaps they will gobble it down tonight...after the kids stop bawling.  Chris gets verrrry frustratEd with milking because Busty always fusses and tips the bowl....it’s covered with a diaper, but you lose some.  He said it’s a waste of time.  So, we’re going through the process....we think, to sell the cheese.  I got all the info, and filled out the internet forms, just didn’t hit send.  Chris wants to know...how much...in a Rinky dink town can you charge for goat cheese?  Our farmer friend said you can get $14-$16 per lb in Ohio....well...no one here would pay anywhere near that price for cheese.  We wouldn’t, and we know how much effort goes into it!!  So, how much is reasonable?  A friend wants to buy some tomorrow.....if she likes it...she wants us to fill out the forms and then she’ll sell   it in her store.  We haven’t made it yet.  I’ve asked her what kind she wanted..,she said just try the farmer cheese, whatever we think tastes good??  Huh??  We’re hesitant to do anything with it, we don’t know what to charge, don’t know what to make...and she’s supppper laid back...so, every time I ask her a question, she just says...whatever...  Ok, here’s where I’m asking...no, begging you all for advice?? . @rachels.haven , @B&B Happy goats , @Jesusfreak101 , @Mini Horses .....anyone??


Why torture yourself and your goats ? If you don't  drink the milk, let the goats self wean their kids and stop making yourself crazy....you don't  have to do anything other than let the doe's  take care of their kids and relax ...enjoy your pets , ...let them be kids, sell the ones you want to sell and don't  worry about it....you are trying to do too much right now, concentrate on selling your eggs and building your pig business....
I choose to let ours just live as natural as they can with mom, nonthing beats what nature created....


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 11, 2020)

Oh, that sounds wonderful!!  So, when I give them Walter next week, do you think he’ll be ok since he’s technically not been weened?  Will they just know when it’s time to stop nursing?  Can I still. Milk a bit to get a bit of milk for our cereal, etc?  Oh Barb...your the best!!  I want to run out right now and put them all Together, but, I have to get up early, so...they can stay like that for tonight!!  Thanks!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 11, 2020)

farmerjan said:


> When a pig would scratch hair off here the first thing I would look for is lice.  If you didn't have any problems until you brought others in then that would be my first go to.  Kinda funny that all yours started scratching after you got new ones.  No we never cut the teeth on the piglets.  The needle teeth are sharp, but if the sow has enough teats, and the pigs seem to be satisfied after nursing, they seldom get into fights over the teats.  I don't know about these mini-pigs.  I just know about our standard size large sows.  I strove for litters of 12 pigs.  Anything under 8 they got a 2nd chance.  If the second litter was not more than 8 or if they didn't raise them, they were sent to butcher and that was it.  Seldom had litters over 14.  I always counted the number of teats on a gilt before I bred her.  She had to have a minimum of 12.  NO EXCEPTIONS.   That way if she had 12 piglets, they all got a "faucet".  Most of mine had 14 - 16 teats.
> Also counted the teats on a boar..... minimum of 12 also.  It is a heritable trait.
> I also always tried to have at least 2 due at the same time so that if one should have too many piglets, or one had  any problems with an udder, I could switch some piglets around so they could get a good start.  Once they were up and going,  the sows would lay down and do their little grunts and there could be a mix mash of pigs on them.  Usually I had 3-4 due within a few days of each other so that you could do switching if needed.  I never worried about them after the first few days.
> I also would not keep a sow that did not take care of her piglets.  If she was not careful, and laid on them, paid no attention if they were screaming as she laid down, things like that, she went.  I was not there to be a babysitter.  I had some boards around the inside  walls of the huts they farrowed in, just in case.  But I could tell after the first litter if they were going to  be careful mothers, and if not,  gone. Their job was to raise their pigs.  I never used farrowing crates because mine were out on pasture/dirt.
> ...


I guess I’ll have to check them for lice now...any recommendEd treatments?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 11, 2020)

How old will Walter be next week ? If over six weeks he should do just fine as long as he is eating hay and such..
The doe's  will stop nursing the kids on her own and by then the kids are eating hay and stuff ...
The more milk the doe gives out, the more she should produce, as long as she can feed her kids, you can grab some milk, just don't  take from the kids....they come first.
Make everybody happy, cut your work load and stress and put the families back together and let them adjust to being a happy herd.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 11, 2020)

I seperate at night in milk in morning then they are together all day. They sleep in the same house just seperated by a gate so they don't freak out


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 11, 2020)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> I seperate at night in milk in morning then they are together all day. They sleep in the same house just seperated by a gate so they don't freak out


Your such a fantastic people and goat mom @Jeasusfeak, your family is drinking lots of milk that you and your goats produce....I remember the work involved doing that with just one child and milking and feeding all the farm animals, Nice job girl !


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 11, 2020)

You sweet @B&B Happy goats thank you for the compliment. I do my best. I enjoy staying busy i am pretty sure it is what keeps me happy lol. One of my sister in laws told my mother she doesn't understand why I make my life so hard. Granted she was solely referring to home schooling however i am diffently thrilled to be both a homeschooler and farm regardless my kids are rock stars and my animals are loads of fun. I get to be a kid all day with them lol today my ds1 was pretending to be shot and my dd1 and I were the Drs on hand and my ds2 was a assistant  both in shorting his brother and operating lol.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 12, 2020)

@B&B Happy goats , Walter will be 8 weeks this week...I called the lady and  did tell her that he is ready to go...because, truly, he is the only one not doing so bad with all of this.  When I’m in the barn with the kids, they are all over me, but he goes to nibble hay and lays down.  The only thing he hates is walking on a leash...  that’s not really a must!  So, I called her, and she’s going to get him today, hopefully.  Then I will put all the goats back together.  Chris doesn’t want to put them all together while Walter is here, because he might start nursing again, and it might screw him up for the new owners.  But the kids have been eating feed and hay for weeks.  I was actually shocked, because they  started like, the first week....the vet said they mimic the moms.  I’ll just be glad when the bawling stops, and the kids can be happy.  I don’t really care about the milk.  I can put them in a stall, in the barn, to get more milk, but, Chris and I have to decide if we really want to do this thin* with makin* cheese first.  If not, then it’s really not worth it to me.  I was satisfied with helping Busty because she makes too much milk and gets too uncomfortable to nurse in the morning.  I just got her down enough for the kids to latch on.  Otherwise she kicks them off.  I’d rathe4 have her kick me, than them.  Plus, then I was getting a few cups a day...plenty for the two of us.

soooo..if we do decide to sell and make cheese...what do I charge???


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 12, 2020)

Ok...well, we sold Walter.  The guy, Larry, turned out to be a very very nice guy.  He had bought all of my ducks, but his GF had picked them up.  Well he and his son told me all about them, how they are, how eat from the son’s hand, how they are going to let them set on some eggs...etc.   they were at the farm 2 hours!!  So, it was long...but I definitely felt good that Walter will be cared for well.  He told me everything about his farm.  I had just re done Walters horns, since the debudding didn’t work.  He paid me an extra $20 for that, and gave me $50 extra for hanging up on me the other day.  He said he was very embarrassed.  I understand, because Chris has a short temper...and then it’s over as soon as he gets it’s out.  So, anyways...we let the kids out while they were there to get Walter.  I had pictured this big, grand reunion with the moms.  Not so!!  Everyone was happy, and the crying stopped...but the moms kept butting the kids away and wouldnt let them nurse!  Hmmm, after only two days.  So, I guess they are weaned.  But, they are all back together....so there is no more bawling...from me included.  .   Man, that was awful!  Larry, who bought Walter, even said how he always hated weaning.....  So, all the goats are in the barn, together.  I used the new milk machine...definitely better than the first one, but, I still had to milk some by hand.  We’re goin* to an auction Saturday....there’s a $2,000 one there...but it looks like it has to be mounted permanently...and would be difficult to clean?  But, it’s not realistic to even consider it when chris didn’t want to pay $150 for the one @Jesusfreak101 recommended!!  We’ll see? He said, if it was a really good deal. I took 5 types of cheese to our friend...free. I said, if she wants to buy it, I migh5 need to charge $14 per pound, but I’m not sure if we’re going to be making it much? I was trying to discourage her... I’m just not sure we want to do this whole thing.  We made more cheese tonight, another gallon....I think 5 more flavors....it just all takes so long. It doesn’t seem really worth the money? The milker was faster....but, not as fast as I’d hoped. @Jesusfreak101 , how fast does yours milk? How much do you get per day from one goat? I’m getting a gallon a day from two. I’m pretty sure I can get more...it’s just, by hand it was taking forever...and, I’m not sure this machine is good enough either...ugh!!
But, all in all it was a much better day because my kids were happy and moms too.  That’s what counts!!  Chris made me do the debudding!!  Not sure why?  I think because he’s ornery this week.  It was awful.  Ten times worse when you’re holding the iron.  I still need to do about one horn on about 4 more.  But, I’m going to wait a few days, until my stress goes down!!

Larry said he’s going to send me regular pictures and updates on Walter and the ducks.  That made me really happy.  I cried before Larry came to get him, but not when he left.  I felt better once I had talked to Larry.  He had owned 60 goats before.  His ex wife made him sell them.  Now that he’s divorced and got the kids, he’s building his farm back up.  He asked if I’d sell any of the others...of course I almost shouted..’No Way!!’  
Here’s to a better week at C&DFARMING....no more crying...just happy goats, baby bunnies, tons of eggs...consistently getting about 34-36 a day....and hoping soon for piglets!!  Tomorrow the egg sign goes up on the road!!  

thanks everyone, for all your help will the kid saga!!  Thank goodness they’re sooo cute!!


----------



## rachels.haven (Mar 13, 2020)

Holy eggs, Batman! I hope your eggs sell.

I have no idea what to sell your cheese for. In Massachusetts they treat home made cheese as a biohazard so I am not allowed to sell my own it's perfectly safe and my jack is really good...ugh, I want some right now, but no milk yet (and then a 3 month wait while it ages).


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 13, 2020)

rachels.haven said:


> Holy eggs, Batman! I hope your eggs sell.
> 
> I have no idea what to sell your cheese for. In Massachusetts they treat home made cheese as a biohazard so I am not allowed to sell my own it's perfectly safe and my jack is really good...ugh, I want some right now, but no milk yet (and then a 3 month wait while it ages).


What??  We have to wait for it to age?  We’ve only been ,asking farmers cheese.  It said nothing on the recipe about aging?  Well, I’m only going to sell the stuff, if I buy a third milk machine, because the second works great for awhile, but then I have to milk by hand, and still get a lot out of the girls.  So, if Chris doesn’t let me...the milk8ng is over.  Plus...I’m only going to sell it if the lady we gave it to wants to sell it in her store...then we will actually go through the process to get it all legal.  What a pain!  But...then we’re covered.    We’re putting an egg sign at the road today..egg shaped too   Also putting a bunny sign...they are not selling like the hot cakes they did the last batch? Hmmmm. Now I have 40+ bunnies and four more does due to kindle this week!! Ugh!!
ok, That part was this morning...this now night.  Used the milker again...it works for a bit, really well, and then...nothing.  Today I only got 1/2 gallon out of both goats when, I was getting, by hand, one gallon.  After the machine quit, I did it by hand a bit, but they seemed pretty dry.  Perhaps the moms are letting the kids nurse a bit after all?  I haven’t seen them, but??  So, Chris watched me with the machine and agreeed that it’s a pain.  I’m going to give it a few more days to see if I can get the ‘kinks’ out.  @Jesusfreak101 ...how long does it take you to do the milking?  How much do you get from your one goat?  Anyone else want to chime in?  I just don’t know how much to expect, but I know that it cant be this difficult.  it shouldn’t take me over an hour with a machine.  So, after a few days...if it’s not purring like a kitten, I’m either getting the one @Jesusfreak101 said, or even better.  Next fall I’ll have 7 does in milk.  I’m not dedicating my whole day to milking.  I’d love to do it, if it can be done in a timely manner?  Ok, next, the pig issue.  @farmerjan ...I totally mucked out the pigs today, to treat for lice.  Sprayed down the barn.  I don’t have any pour on treatment...what would you recommend?  And, I’ve decided I’m not going to trim the piglets teeth.  Why make things harder than they need to be?  It seems split on doing it...50/50.  So, the first pigs have farrowed many times...definitely won’t with them, as their nipples are tough enough for baby shark teeth . Perhaps on the young sows, we will?  But, I’ve got 3 mths, 2weeks and one day to decide.  . I have another rabbit pulling fur.  We put egg signs and bunnies signs all over the road.  So, we shall see?  I called TS since we’ll be close tomorrow when we go to the auction, but no Muscovies.  So, I’m waiting until they come to my little feed store down the road.  That’s fine, I have enough to do right now...took the goat kids on their walks today.  Funny how they really love to go on a leash!!  I mean, these guys are free range, so, I’m not taking them anywhere they don’t already go...but, they get very excited to see the leashes!! . They all have tiny collars now.  Willy’s is camouflage...    it was definitely different here today without WaLter.  And, Busty cried and looked for him.  But, I just focused on the good I’ve got...which is a lot!!  We were going to debudding the others today but just got too busy.  Seems that way every day?  Here’s a picture of Misty...she likes to hop on myback, even when I’m standing up!!  I know I shouldn’t let her...but I’m really bad at saying no.  Couple more pictures, just for the cute factor!


----------



## rachels.haven (Mar 13, 2020)

Nope, farmer's cheese is a fresh cheese. No aging. So I have doubly no experience on how much you could charge.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 13, 2020)

If your recipe doesn’t specify aging you shouldn’t have to worry about it.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 14, 2020)

Honestly with the other goats one would give me a gallon and the other was 3 quarts. And it's alittle faster then hand milking but i think the spend has more to do with the animals abilitly to get the milk out. If you try to fast it might hurt their udders. Hand milking takes me about 15 minutes with panda and she give alittle over 2quart/half a gallon. Just depends. I know some goats take longer to milk out then others. One of my higje produces took me 30 min to milk her alone now whether that was because mt hand muscle were still adjusting or not i don't know. It's easier now. Probably because it's my third year of milking.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 14, 2020)

My goats tend to jump around a lot.  Tried the hobbles...that didn’t go so well.  I’m giving this second milk machine a few more days, then going more expensive.  It frustrating when, I have the machine to her for, say, 10 mins, get some, but then I still need to hand milk, and get more!!  None of this should be this hard...I just know it.its probably because the ones we’ve bought have been less than $100 so far.  We were at an auction today.  One of the main reasons we went was for a $2,000 milker.  One lady wanted it bad!!  She wasn’t going to quit.  We finally stopped bidding at $275 and she got it...I was soooo upset.  But we got a tonnnn of other stuff and have to make two trips with the car trailer tomorrow!  Got a really nice chicken tractor, and the pipes for another.  Got a ton of fencing.  No hot wire though.  ☹️  But, we had a ball!  Got the x-large dog crates for $5 each...excellent condition..we got all four!  Ok..have to get to sleep, uo at 5 to go get the stuff!!


----------



## rachels.haven (Mar 14, 2020)

Do your hobbles go above the hocks or below?


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 14, 2020)

i used to tie daisy which that girl tried her best to kick me from here to mount everest. she would lay down then jump back up and nearly got me that way once. my milk stand has a roof so i tied her belly to that so she couldnt lay down while her back legs were tied the back post as tight as i could get them after a month of that she finally behaved on the stand. they (seem to not sure the science behind it) would make sure to try to keep the milk in for the babies. Panda the doe i now have is polite to a point. she stand while i milk ( when i first got her she now behaves) then right before the second let down she would fight like her life depended on it after me keeping at it she gave up on the thought she would get out of milking now she stands. you might have to let her adjust as well, sometimes it takes them awhile to get over the fact your taking the milk as well,.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 15, 2020)

@rachels.haven , We just made the rope hobbles.  Honestly, Busty does good for me, not for Chris, she can since his tension.  She’s doing better...but, when she does Kick  the bowl..you just want to scream!!  Ugh!   So much work, down the drain....I just wish, I had a good idea of how long milking takes an average person, with a descent machine...and if it empties them?  I contacted the girl with the nice farm out here.  She invited me out, but she milks by hand.  But, she does use a machine at a dairy she works for, so maybe she can help a bit?  Only problem is, she’s not free till mid April.  I kind of wanted some help...yesterday...so I could know if I should ge5 a new machine?  Ok...when you all use your machines...do the nipples get darker colored?  Maybe a bit hard? @Jesusfreak101 , @B&B Happy goats @Mini Horses. @lalabugs


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 15, 2020)

Uhh not to my knowledge thats odd does she do that when you hand milk?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 15, 2020)

Oh...left this morning at 7 to get the stuff we bought at the auction.  Had to make two trips with the 26’ trailer.  Didn’t get home until 4pm..then we had to put some of it away?      Chris said we have way too much junk.  I told him he needs to take a few trucks into our movie theater...problem solved!  He said I cant junk up his garages with my farm stuff...hmmm.,guess I need more buildings??  I won’t mention that for awhile..he already has heard me say it a thousand times....


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 15, 2020)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Uhh not to my knowledge thats odd does she do that when you hand milk?


No, not at all...just gets shriveled...  the first pump had no valve on it to change suction and it seemed way stronger.  This we adjust it down, but it seems to make them both get purple.i only use it like 5 minutes and then hand milk...at least it gives my hands a bit of a break..but, I just wish one of you was here to show me the ropes!!


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 15, 2020)

If their teats are turning purple the vacuum is way too much.  Is the vet's office very close? maybe call them and see if anyone working there has any experience with a milking machine?  Might be a technician might have some ideas/suggestions.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 15, 2020)

I agree thats just scary i have full size does maybe someone with Nigerians i am not sure what they can handle.


----------



## Mini Horses (Mar 16, 2020)

A @farmerjan says, purple?  Too much pressure.    So lower it and/or totally release it more often.   I assume no pulsator?  ??? what do you have now?    Still, pressure too high.

A few other thoughts --

Goats are individuals.   The machine/hand choice is not just yours as they often prefer one or the other.   PLUS there must be a comfortable connection with the doe and milker person.  Yep.  It makes a difference -- it's a private matter for some of them.  LOL

I find that those who are co-milked with kids and people often hold back.   The same doe may then relax and let down more once the kids are weaned and away from her.   This -- as well as volume to use -- is another reason why dairies separate and bottle feed.

They do have a natural lactation period and while some will give longer, if well fed  -- others just won't.   Another reason to carefully choose the lineage of animals if you want the milk, not the kids, as the prime motivation for dairy types.

Buying and breeding animals -- not just for pets -- is purpose driven.   Selection of animals is key to achieving that goal, be it milk, meat, fiber, etc., in any good breeding program.  There is also conformation, hardiness, size, disease resistance and on and on.....it's a science.  Much effort goes into top specimens.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 16, 2020)

I'm late to the party here but my thoughts:



Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I think I’m going to make it very clear to him that I’d like to visit my goat, I’d like updates, and I’d like to hear from them first, not just me having not to nag them


I know this is past now and apparently a different situation in the end but ... once you sell an animal, your connection to it is gone. Let them go, they belong to someone else.



Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> We made more cheese tonight, another gallon....I think 5 more flavors....it just all takes so long. It doesn’t seem really worth the money?


That depends on YOU! What would you be doing with your time if not doing that. You aren't paying yourself an hourly wage but there is plenty that needs to be done. If you LIKE doing it then do it and sell the cheese through your friend for whatever reasonable amount of money you can. It is more money than you would have unless you spent the cheesemaking time on something else that produced money. If what you can make on the cheese isn't worth the effort, don't do it.



Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> She’s doing better...but, when she does Kick the bowl


I watch Lumnah Acres on YouTube. They aren't milking right now, have kids on the way but if you go back a few months (which takes time they put out 5 videos a week) Al is milking at the start of every episode. He has some sort of hand pump machine and the milk goes straight into a bottle through a tube, no bowl to kick over. He also has one of the doe's hind legs tied to the stand, I guess she must have been a kicker. Or maybe he just doesn't want the occasional hoof in the face


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 16, 2020)

I agree with mini and Bruce both.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 16, 2020)

If it's  just Busty you are trying to milk, why don't  you just hand milk ?


----------



## Xerocles (Mar 16, 2020)

@Duckfarmerpa1 You've referred to yourself before as a hobby farmer. Are you? If it's money you want, from what I understand, farming is NOT the way to do it. Get a job. Sure it's nice to sell a few eggs, maybe a couple pounds of cheese. Recoup expenses. But if not, so what? Ever played golf? Hobby. $$ No hope of "recouping expenses" (unless you do side bets). Hunting? With the money invested in hardware, ammo, licenses, food plots, etc, better off buying USDA Choice beef at Publix. $$$ Any OTHER hobby? Good luck recouping expenses. ITS A HOBBY, not a job.
Do you ENJOY making cheese? Do it for the fun (hobby). Donate it to a church, food bank, retirement center, etc. Somebody tries it, likes it, wants to buy some? Cool. Look for similar products in a local market for a price idea.
But IMHO, you should rethink your goals. Are you wanting to make money? Then you're a FARM. Want to raise animals, maybe eat some wholesome food, AND ENJOY HOW YOU'RE LIVING LIFE? Then you're a HOBBY farm.
I worked too many years at a job where I stressed WAY too much, because I needed to make money (mostly to pay for my hobbies). Now, I need to sell some rabbits to pay their food bill? NOT! If I can't pay their food bill, then I stop keeping rabbits. THIS IS FOR FUN, F@ck the expense. Worried about money? Get a job.
"Money often costs too much." Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 16, 2020)

If you decide to continue milking and want a quality milker at a decent price - check out this one.









						Simple Pulse | Milking Made Simple
					

Simple PULSE was designed to make your life easier, be a convenient and portable option that is easy to clean. Most of all it was designed with your animals health in mind as our system utilizes a pulsator making it a natural milking solution!




					simplepulse.com


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 16, 2020)

I like the milker and it says that you can use it for cows.  The thing to pay attention to is the "tic toc" sounds which is the alternating of the pulsator.  If yours is not doing that then it has continuous vacuum and that will damage the teats of any animal you are milking.   If you go to the next  you-tube video of Pack goats, by a guy named Mark... he shows the typical milking and the type of clean up that is basically what they do in dairies also.  The milker is washed through the same process  as milking, which is what is done in big dairies.  Yes, commercial dairies use more chemicals, but it is basically a rinse of warm water, then a chlorine/soap  wash which is alkaline, then an acid rinse on commercial dairies.  The acid rinse is to neutralize the wash cycle .  The wash "soap" on dairies is stronger and will eventually breakdown the plastic of the milk lines,  so that is the reason the dairies use the acid rinse to neutralize the wash cycle.  But he has the basics down.  It is very simple to do the "in place" washing as he does.  
Thanks @frustratedearthmother  for the link as I had never seen this one before.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 16, 2020)

Ok...all of you made super excellent points!!  So, thank you allll for your help.  I’m going to hand milk for awhile, because I am afraid that the machine has hurt Busty, and I don’t want to use it.  In the mean time I’m go8n* to search for a different one, since, once we kid again, I’ll have 7 goats in milk.  @Mini Horses ..you are sooo righ5 about it being a personal bond.  Chris doesn’t have the patience, and in a kind way, I asked him to help me with other duties.  But, truth be told, he is a better milker.  He can hold the test, and get it to stream for a good 30 seconds?  Where, I have to keep pumping it.  I can get it to stream, bu5 it takes more hand strength, and then I tire easily.  The hardest part is the time factor.  Otherwise, I do love the bonding with my goats.  I’m milking Stormy and Honey too.  Stormy makes a good amount, and I think it’s helpin*bto tame her a bit.  Honey was never milked before..FF...so she’s a struggle..plus she has teeny nipples.  But, I want her to get used to the process.  @Mini Horses , since the milk is not my main goal, I’m letting the moms wean naturally.  But, honestly, the only one that will still nurse is Honey.  The other two kick them off.  I do notice, when they really let down the milk...man, it really goes!!  @Xerocles ...once again, you’ve given me a chuckle.  Yes, we started out as a hobby farm.  But now we’re growing.  I don’t think we’ll ever actually make money from any of it.  We have plenty of money to buy feed, etc, otherwise Chris would never have let me do all this, and continue to le5 it grow.  I like making the cheese and the milking.  I wish the milking* could be done faster so I had more time to play with my animals.  We are buying all this haying equipment and expanding gardens, etc, to just cover some expenses a bit.  We realize we will never come out ahead.  We don’t need the money, but it’s nice to reap some reward for all the work.  It will also be mostly a hobby farm, because this is not how we will support ourselves...and, if we wanted to we could quit at any time...although that’s not happening!  This is what  I love.  I realize the expenses...although, it can’t really be compared to golf when you build a $6,000 barn, etc?  But, I get your point entirely.  My goals are to raise my goats, not because of milk, but because they are out of my herd....they are loving, and healthy.  The milk is a bonus.  It wouldn’t change a thing if they stopped making* milk forever.  They would not be sold...they are pets.  As for money...I always. Not worry, but find ways to save money....I’m just that cheap    But, I don’t need a job, because we have more money than we’d ever need.  I’m not bragging...I don’t spend it.  Lol.  I suppose the milking just has me confused.  The milker does pulsate.  We thought it should come out in a stream, because sometimes it does.  Chris thinks her nipples are purple because I would leave it on when noth8ng was comin* out , instead of taking it of and restarting.  I guess I jus5 though5 you put it on...and away it went?  So, is there something I can put on her nipples now, for them to not be purple and so they heal?  Is it just bruising?   I took pictures...  would bag balm help?  I looked at the website with the nice milkers.....I’m sure Chris won’t want to pay that much...yet.  I’m think8n* of ordered the one @Jesusfreak101 has, and try it once Busty is healed up to see if it is safer.  And, my cheese money can be saved for the nice milker before next year??    @farmerjan...there is definitely no tick tocking out of either milker.  The first one only had one setting.  This one you turn it up or down, but it only gets louder or softer.  Clearly there is much more to it...but, when we read the write ups on amazon, they all basically say the same thing?!  Oh well...goin* to use the hands for at least a week.  Slower, but safer and I’d never want to hurt my goats...I’d be crushed if I did that!!  Thanks guys!!

oh, on another note...I ordered 4 Muscovies ducklings...they strewed hatching today.  The lady is giving me first pick....I get pick them up when they are a week old...  pictures of Busty’s nipples...the one is worse than the other....the laying down picture is just after I milked her by hand....hmmm


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 16, 2020)

If the milkier is not making some sort of a "tic-toc" sound then it is not pulsating.  It has to make some sort of alternating sound.  Pulsating is much different from vacuum......
The pulsating is like you milking.... you squeeze from the top of the teat down to the bottom, then release a second,  for the teat to refill with milk to squeeze it out again.  The pulsating is the same basic thing, it squeezes the teat, releases the pressure,  the teat refills, and it squeezes it out again.  The milk comes out in alternating streams ......
The adjustment that you are referring to sounds like it only affects the vacuum..... louder or softer probably is stronger or less vacuum.  If you watch that you-tube video that I found after going to the site that @frustratedearthmother  mentioned,  he mentions the vacuum level on the gauge on the pump being in the "green section" which is between 10 and 15.... that is the pounds of pressure of the vacuum.  Most dairies keep theirs at 12.5 to 13 to not damage the teat ends.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 16, 2020)

The one i use system is based of vacuum. The pump sucks out all the air and once the milk starts flowing really well you can turn it off and the milk should keep flowing for a good while then it will stop when if the cup comes off because she kicks it or if she is all most out and you hit the button again. And also you need to make sure to hit her udder every once in awhile.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 16, 2020)

Uh yeah that looks bruised.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 16, 2020)

Amazon.com: Goat Electric Milking Machine, Upgrade Stainless Steel Portable Electric Cow Milker Milking Machine with 2 Teat Cups, Adjustable Vacuum Pump Box, 5.5L Stainless Steel Milk Bucket, Food Grade Hose: Pet Supplies
					

Buy Goat Electric Milking Machine, Upgrade Stainless Steel Portable Electric Cow Milker Milking Machine with 2 Teat Cups, Adjustable Vacuum Pump Box, 5.5L Stainless Steel Milk Bucket, Food Grade Hose: Handling Supplies - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com
				





the milker I have now....only $88


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 16, 2020)

farmerjan said:


> If the milkier is not making some sort of a "tic-toc" sound then it is not pulsating.  It has to make some sort of alternating sound.  Pulsating is much different from vacuum......
> The pulsating is like you milking.... you squeeze from the top of the teat down to the bottom, then release a second,  for the teat to refill with milk to squeeze it out again.  The pulsating is the same basic thing, it squeezes the teat, releases the pressure,  the teat refills, and it squeezes it out again.  The milk comes out in alternating streams ......
> The adjustment that you are referring to sounds like it only affects the vacuum..... louder or softer probably is stronger or less vacuum.  If you watch that you-tube video that I found after going to the site that @frustratedearthmother  mentioned,  he mentions the vacuum level on the gauge on the pump being in the "green section" which is between 10 and 15.... that is the pounds of pressure of the vacuum.  Most dairies keep theirs at 12.5 to 13 to not damage the teat ends.


My gauge doesn’t have numbers, it’s just a dial...we watched a video on how to make a milker...decided to just buy one..that guy said to keep it about 11. If I had any clue where it was at...I’d have never gone past 11... I’m not going to use it..go8n* to watch the video now!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 16, 2020)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> The one i use system is based of vacuum. The pump sucks out all the air and once the milk starts flowing really well you can turn it off and the milk should keep flowing for a good while then it will stop when if the cup comes off because she kicks it or if she is all most out and you hit the button again. And also you need to make sure to hit her udder every once in awhile.


I hit the utter a lot, that’s definitely not an issue..li even massage it, because I want it to come out faster to get 5he machine off of her!!  It’s scares me


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 16, 2020)

I looked at your reference to the one you bought, and several others on there in the 70-100 range.  One was a HEPPD  something, one was a Frutt..... plus the one you got.  They all have nearly the same wording and say that it has a pulsation function, that once moved and sucked", the animal will feel no pain and can "play a massage"  ??????  They do not list a "PULSATOR".  Several talk about the "breasts" how to properly seat the machine on them.  
This tells me they are all FOREIGN.  The translation is not correct.  Milking machines in this country never talk about breasts on mammals.  They are TEATS, and some will refer to nipple size,  but never breasts.
And after reading several of them, and watching one, it subtlely shows that you need to put your finger between the teat cup and the udder to allow AIR to get in, to break the cycle, then allow it to suck again, which is how I think they are saying it is a pulsation function.  If you put your finger inside the teat cup when it is on, you should feel it squeeze and release on your finger.  If not, there is no pulsator.  If you put your finger in and the air is sealed off around your finger (or thumb or whatever)  and you just feel a continuous sucking squeeze.... leave it on for a few minutes and then take your finger out and see how it feels.   It is like cutting off the circulation... which it is because it is not squeezing and releasing.


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 16, 2020)

You don't need to hit the udder,  soft gentle bumps and massages will get alot more milk.  BUT IT NEEDS THE ALTERNATING SQUEEZE AND RELEASE.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 16, 2020)

farmerjan said:


> I looked at your reference to the one you bought, and several others on there in the 70-100 range.  One was a HEPPD  something, one was a Frutt..... plus the one you got.  They all have nearly the same wording and say that it has a pulsation function, that once moved and sucked", the animal will feel no pain and can "play a massage"  ??????  They do not list a "PULSATOR".  Several talk about the "breasts" how to properly seat the machine on them.
> This tells me they are all FOREIGN.  The translation is not correct.  Milking machines in this country never talk about breasts on mammals.  They are TEATS, and some will refer to nipple size,  but never breasts.
> And after reading several of them, and watching one, it subtlely shows that you need to put your finger between the teat cup and the udder to allow AIR to get in, to break the cycle, then allow it to suck again, which is how I think they are saying it is a pulsation function.  If you put your finger inside the teat cup when it is on, you should feel it squeeze and release on your finger.  If not, there is no pulsator.  If you put your finger in and the air is sealed off around your finger (or thumb or whatever)  and you just feel a continuous sucking squeeze.... leave it on for a few minutes and then take your finger out and see how it feels.   It is like cutting off the circulation... which it is because it is not squeezing and releasing.


Yes, it did end coming from china, although I had no idea.  I thought wording was weird, but they all said basically the same thing.  I’ll try my finger in the morning.  I’m pretty sure this one is going back, but I’d like to hold on to it until I figure out what not to buy again...and I didn’t SEE any numbers on the metals boxes, where the dial would be, to indicate how high you have it pulsating.  Thanks for helping Jan!!


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 16, 2020)

The only dial I saw would affect the strength of the vacuum, nothing for pulsating.

Anything you buy will have to specifically say it has a pulsator.  A couple that I saw , one with a bucket that the milk goes into, has a fist sized thing that sits on top of the bucket.... that is a pulsator like was used for years by surge..... a company that made milking machines .  The pulsator is separate from the vacuum.  

I still like the one that @frustratedearthmother  linked to as fairly reasonable.  Plus, USA people to buy from and call if there are problems.  Do yourself a favor and send the other back before you are out of the 30 days to return.  

Any milking system , WITH A PULSATOR, will run in the $500.00 or more range.


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 16, 2020)

The gauge will refer to the vacuum pressure, not the pulsator.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 17, 2020)

farmerjan said:


> I still like the one that @frustratedearthmother linked to as fairly reasonable. Plus, USA people to buy from and call if there are problems. Do yourself a favor and send the other back before you are out of the 30 days to return.


I have used that milker for 3+ years.  I have ZERO complaints about it.  Easy to use - easy to clean.  If you want to do a good job - you need a good tool.  Just my 2cents.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 17, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I thought wording was weird, but they all said basically the same thing.


Then all of those are made in China. I find it odd that all those Chinese made "user manuals" are so bad. What would it cost ONE time to have a native speaker of a language clean up the poor translation?


----------



## High Desert Cowboy (Mar 17, 2020)

The manual refers to them as breasts and not teats?  Man if I made that mix up my wife would’ve slapped me and left me a long time ago.  “How was your day sweetie?”  “ Oh it was great, I had to rub some breasts to stimulate oxytocin and check for milk flow.”  My wife was not raised a farm girl and it’s bad enough when I use teats.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 17, 2020)

Lol my husband would look at me like i had lost it lol. Then again i have a better excuse i am currently breastfeeding my 3 month old little girl lol


----------



## Bruce (Mar 17, 2020)

Check the user manual that you came with @Jesusfreak101, you might be "udderfeeding"


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 17, 2020)

It took me almost an hour and a half to hand milk Busty this morning!!  She was sooo full that I could barely get my hand to cup around the one nipple...the other two barely make much, I might just call it a day on them...unless I can convince Chris to let me buy a good milker.  When he comes home in a bit I think we’ll have ’a talk’....I can’t spend this much time milking...and this time next year there will be 7!  ugh!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 17, 2020)

Have you tried cutting Busty back to hay only - none of that really rich feed?  Or are  you wanting to continue to milk?  Sorry, I'm confused.


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 17, 2020)

I think that you also are taking so long to milk because you are not doing it enough to get your hands and arms strengthened.  You are going to have to make a decision going forward because you are talking about having 7 milking next year. Either get yourself accustomed to hand milking,  get a proper machine that will do the job correctly,  or else be fair and kind to the animals and don't have dairy type goats. 
I went from milking 2 cows to milking 4 overnight, and it was killing me for about 2 weeks but I still could do them all in less than an hour and a half.   If the kids are not drinking or wanting to nurse anymore, then you need to cut out all the extra feed and only feed hay so she will dry up.  A dairy animal is a commitment, and the good goes along with the bad.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 17, 2020)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Goat-Bucke...ulsator-Claw-Cluster-Hose-Shells/371834009487.   Does this one look any good?  I looked long and hard at the site from @frustratedearthmother ...they come to over $700...by the time you are done...Chris would say no right off the bat.  Even if I say I’ll buy it.  This one on eBay seems to be from a US company...here in 3 days....good price...he’ll probably still say no....it’ll be a tough talk....ugh...we definitely should’ve gone after the one at the auction harder...but, we didn’t realize we needed this kind of machine to do the job.  @farmerjan , @Jesusfreak101 , @B&B Happy goats @rachels.haven , @Bruce ...any input would be great!


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 17, 2020)

The one you are showing has the separate pulsator control so would take care of that.  However, I cannot get connected to the company website although that could be our internet right now.  Yes, you are going to pay in the neighborhood of $500 or more for a good one.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 17, 2020)

Ok, I thought I had to feed her the rich feed....I’ll have to seriously talk to Chris.  I realize the commitment, and I have no problem, if I could handle it in less time?  Today he said we need the milk, because he doesn’t want to go to the store.  I, not sure either of us, have realized all it takes....  The kids try to nurse off her but she kicks them off, or walks away.  This is kind of why I always had to put her on the milk stand to nurse.  She seems to not love nursing when she’s full.  But, I can cut the feed way back...to regular pellets, oats...then we’d have enough milk for us.  BUT, I’m still going to try to convince him to let me buy the milker....either way I have 7 female goats....that I’m not parting with.  It would be a good investment for the long haul.  He’s funny, we bought that tractor...used...he’s already spent $500 just buying a new seat and stickers and paint, etc....you know...a man and his toys...ugh


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 17, 2020)

Give him an ultimatum.  Seriously, if you want milk, then I have to be able to get the goat(s) milked.  Or you are going to have to do the milking.  Or you are going to have to buy milk. 
And I would suggest you get a good book on raising goats and learn about the feed they require.... kinds,  amounts etc., for different periods of their life/lactation.  A goat or horse or cow or a sheep or any animal that is not lactating needs maintenance  feed.  If you go to dry up your goats you need to change the way you are feeding so their systems can dry up without causing distress and damage to their  mammary system.  We certainly don't feed our dairy cows the same feed all year round regardless of what stage of lactation they  are in. The beef cows systems will naturally decline in milk as the calf gets older and uses less as it is eating more solid feed.  Plus they are usually pregnant and the milk production will decline as the body gets ready for the next stage.  But animals that are bred for dairy have had years of their genetic makeup concentrated on producing more milk, and you HAVE TO FEED APPROPRIATELY for that.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 17, 2020)

@farmerjan ...I did put my foot down to Chris and I ordered the milker!!  Yeah!!  Will be here on the 20th!!  So excited!!  As for the feed...before this forum, I was on (the goat spot)....they were pretty mean.  But, they drilled it into me how to feed them, during pregnancy, so they do gain at the beginning, then stop gaining, then gain during nursing and in milk.  They told me what grains to mix, etc.  I listened to everything they said because, we’ll, I was literally bullied on that forum.  They had my head in a tizzy.  Chris put his foot down and told me to get off of there and I found this place...and it’s been great!  But I never questioned the feed, because, it was drilled into my head by so many big goat farms, dairy, regular, boar farms, etc.  I plan to cut back on the rich feed, because Busty alone is making more than a gallon a day.  We don’t need that much milk, and I haven’t heard back from our friend that ‘wants’ to buy it...her store is shut down, so I don’t want to bother her about goat cheese.  She has bigger issues.  But, we already are set to get the insurance for selling goat products.  We know we’ll never make any real money...but, I don’t work..haven’t had a paying job in more than 25 years, due to my disability, so this makes me feel like I’m contributing in some way?  And, if we make any money, it can go towards new farm stuff.  But, not the milker...that comes out of the bank account, not the farm envelope !!    Thank you soooo much, all of you, for all of your words of wisdom and for lighting a fire under my bumm.  Honestly...I think when I said that you said ‘ I was doing a disservice to Busty’ by keeping her on the milk stand so long...I think that really sunk in to him...  so...thank you guys..once again..this forum has helped me sooo much....  now to do some reading on feeding my girls...I suppose more alfalfa pellets....Busty will love that!


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 17, 2020)

LESS  alfalfa pellets if you want the milk to slack off.  You are feeding too much high protein feed if you are wanting her to slow down her milk production.  You need to get back to more natural common hays, the timothy is good for production but nothing like the high protein alfalfa.  Timothy is also good as a roughage to maintain body condition and still get return.  Cut back on the grain also if you want production to decrease.  Many use beet pulp as a forage extender and it supplies several needed nutrients as well as being a very digestible fiber and is used as a filler as it should be fed wet and will fill the animal up quite quickly.  I believe @Mini Horses uses it for her older horses as well as it helps them to gain/keep weight. 
There are some basic books put out by Storey Publications on dairy goat basics.  JD Belanger has written some for basic beginner stuff and it is mostly all pretty good.  I have his copy of a homestead family cow or some title.... There is a dairy goat magazine that I have seen at TSC as well as some of these basic books.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 17, 2020)

I will look those up, see if I can read them online?  Can’t you do that now, pay to read it on a computer?  I’m much better reading on here than a book.  I though the alfalfa pellets didn’t cause them to gain weight, ie: less protein?  Guess not.  I have a lot of research to do because of Willy also.  Some of th3 reading out there says wethers cannot have anything buy hay and minerals.  Others, all over the goat spot, said that they do just fine with grain, like pellets, oats, BOSS....as long as they have a salt block...which I read was bad for their tounge.  But it said having the salt will make them drink more water.  I feed them all together.  Not sure how to separate just one little guy?

ok, enough goat talk!!  We made homemade goat milk ice cream tonight...yummy!!  Easy too...you shake it in a bag.  I can put up the directions if someone wants.  Chris is putting together a nice greenhouse, 10x12, and another three that size!!  We made a small one last year just for some tomatoes.  This will be great since we can’t plant as early as the rest of you!!

He also got the pig cut out of the tin for the race care...it gets wrapped tomorrow, with our name and #....  free advertising!!  The lady does want our cheese so I sent in the insurance papers to legally be covered to sell goat milk, cheese.  PA is one of the 46 states that allow you to sell it raw.

Heres a couple other fun pictures from the farm today.  Who knew goats love cranberry sauce??  .   Oh, and the V’s helped me with my min8 pigs...the one doesn’t seem to be breed.  Darn it!!  But the other has an utter and she looks like she could go this week?  Fingers crossed!
the one is Busty....before her nighttime milking...then two showing pregnant Petuna, and if you look close, you can see she kind of has an utter?  Apparently mini pigs bag up, rather than getting a milk line?  Then some chickens, the Roxy and Busty eating cranberry sauce, then the pig cut out, and the start to the green house!!  ok, have a good night everyone!!


----------



## Grant (Mar 17, 2020)

The ice cream looks great.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 17, 2020)

Why is it you didn't show me this recipe??


----------



## Bruce (Mar 17, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I though the alfalfa pellets didn’t cause them to gain weight, ie: less protein?


I believe that alfalfa is higher protein, that is why it shouldn't be fed to alpacas. For whatever reason, they aren't supposed to do well on high protein feed. I GUESS it has something to do with how they "convert" the feed?


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 17, 2020)

Pretty sure also calcium as well if memory serves correct me if i am wrong. You generally give it to growing animals and lactating from what i have seen.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 18, 2020)

https://www.delish.com/cooking/recipe-ideas/recipes/a54721/ice-cream-in-a-bag-recipe/    .....there’s the recipe for the ice cream...it was a little more runny because we used milk, but it took 7minutes, so we didn’t care.  The other ones require boiling it, etc, and you don’t get to eat it until the next day!!  I did a ton of readin* last night...it took me into the goat spot...but I only read...about how to feed Willy, so he doesn’t have urinary issues.  Basically everyone on there said they’ve never had an issue?  I find that hard to believe.  I’m sure I didn’t dig deep enough.  I asked a friend near us, she said she feeds grain and pellets once a day...but she’s not milking.  I suppose I can just feed the moms in the milk stand...but, I can’t imagine only feeding any of them once a day!!  Would break my heart!


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 18, 2020)

Feed for what the animals need, not what you need to make you feel good.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 18, 2020)

Second that. Fat animals generally have more health issues also aren't as happy. We feel bad when we aren't a healthy weight. Same goes for them . They programmed to eat the highest engery producing thing the most and tastes because they might not find it again. Which would true in nature but not in a domestic scene. You goal is healthy not fat feed accordingly  and you 'll have happy animals and more fun with them i feed twice a day with grain, and the rest is hay and a treat such as apples, carrots, celery act. Bucks and wethers don't need as much grain as kids or does because they aren't growing or pregnant or lactating. The more energy spent the more intake is reguired.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 18, 2020)

Second that. Fat animals generally have more health issues also aren't as happy. We feel bad when we aren't a healthy weight. Same goes for them . They programmed to eat the highest engery producing thing the most and tastes because they might not find it again. Which would true in nature but not in a domestic scene. You goal is healthy not fat feed accordingly  and you


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 18, 2020)

I do feed twice a day...now I’m only giving moms the mixed grains while milking and then I put out some regular pellets for the kids .  Hay is always available.  Fruit as I can..but now with the stores...it won’t be as easy....


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 18, 2020)

Ok, so, @Jesusfreak101 has been kind enough to help me on the phone, and she’s been sending me videos of milking and I sent her a very short one of this morning.  My phone wouldn’t allow me to send this one because it’s longer, but I wanted the rest of you to see how very big Busty’s teats are...  @Jesusfreak101 gave me some tips on the way I am milking, to prevent milk from going back up..so I need to clip off my thumb and pointer better to stop it.  Note taken.  Any other tips would be great.  I got over a gallon off of just Busty today...the other two don’t make much, but that’s fine with me!!

we also had something else...um, interesting? Happen today?  Some of the goats had developed sub Q bubbles after their CDT shots.  Today’s Honeys burst.  It’s an abscess.  Talked to the vet.  She, and the two others might have had a bad reaction to to the brand I used.  I got it at TS...it could’ve been my fault somehow too?  But, the vet said it’s no big deal.  We gave her penacillan and I need to flush it and keep it clean.  She should be fine though.  Quite a scare!!

we bought an incubator today, so we’ll be setting it up on Monday when the humidity meter arrives.  Chris didn’t want to go to the store.  This is my first go at hatching in an incubator...so, hoping it goes well..I know it can be tough!!  
A very busy day on the farm...Chris powerwashed, sanded, prime red and repainted the new hay baler.  Looks good!  I had to clean out all the pig pens and barns...ugh.  But, Portly feels great ever since I gave her the lice treatment!!  She’s happy again! She took off through the yard...headed for the chicken coop.  I’d been yelling my head off for her, but of course a Chris just chuckled as he saw me find her.  Apparently he had warned Port I’d be mad at her...    who can be mad at that face?

we drove an hour away to buy a bandsaw for butchering.  But it wasn’t big enough.  Ugh!!  Here’s the video of me milking...don’t be too brutal on me...lol...just teasing..I can take all the help I can get!


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 18, 2020)

I am in love with piggy face to cute Lol makes me giggle.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 19, 2020)

How did this morning milking go?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 19, 2020)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> How did this morning milking go?


Good, I have another short video to send to you...I think I did a better job.  It didn’t take near as long!  And, I left a bit so that she doesn’t need to produce as much.  Last night I actually looked up some alpine goats.  Prices are down right now.  But, none close enough to us to make it worth the trip.  But, since I’m investing in licensing and insurance To sell milk and cheese...I thought it might be good to have another good milker.  Chris thinks I’m nuts, but he didn’t listen to the logic yet.  If we bred a doe now...she would be able to be milked around th3 time that Busty needs to dry up to get ready to kid, after we breed her next Nove-December.    So, we’ll see...I contacted a couple people but it would be a 5 hour trip...too long.  It’s just in the thinking stage right now.  Going to keep looking, just too see?

A nice young girl and her 2yr old came out to the farm this morning.  Here two hours!!  That little girl just loved everything!!  They used to have chickens and she wanted to hold them...well, mine are free range, not that easy to catch, even with a bucket of feed...    but, we got about 5 for her to hold.  . She was so cute, holding my hand , everywhere we went.  Her mom couldn’t believe how much she liked me, apparently she doesn’t usually take as well to strangers.  But we had a great time with the goats and bunnies, etc.  They ar3 looking for a house.  The mom is going home to ask the hubb6 if they can buy a bunny...then, if they get a house, can they buy my chicks...then,next year, can they buy my goat kids, etc....  They are coming back on Saturday.  I wonder how soon I can put a broom in the little girls hands?


----------



## Bruce (Mar 19, 2020)

The little girl likely knew she could trust someone that cares so much for their animals. 



Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Here’s the video of me milking.


Need some big hands for that girl!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 19, 2020)

Bruce said:


> The little girl likely knew she could trust someone that cares so much for their animals.
> 
> Thanks Bruce...that’s sweet.
> Need some big hands for that girl!


I told you guys she is huge!!  

oh, one weird thing I noticed, quite randomly about my goats today...you know how goat pupils are slanted on the side...so the black is horizontal?  Well, I just realized today...they all have big round pupils.  Is it the change in season?  Please don’t tell me it’s a bad sign....the6 all look great, etc Busty is too thin, but I’m working on that with her!!

@farmerjan ...this is actually the farm truck that I like best.  It doesn’t run...just needs a motor.Lord knows we’ve got enough  of those..  it used to have nice wooden side rails on the bed, but my buck, Chester pulled them off!! He was more than ahandful!







 Which why I didn’t really wan5 another buck yet. Too much work!! I sent a video of me milking today to @Jesusfreak101and she said I’m doin a much better job!! woohoo...took less time too! Oh, here’s a random picture of our house...we intentionally made it to look like a barn. Try to ignore all the clutter...we just got home from the auction and we’re really bust getting ready for spring!!

ok, trying to hit the hay early tonight!!  Tomorrow I have pictures of bunnies kits, about a week...they have some of the nicest coloring we’ve had so far.  I think I’m keeping one....good night all!!


----------



## rachels.haven (Mar 20, 2020)

I'm not sure about anyone else's but my goat's pupils seem to dilate to round whenever they look at someone or something they like. They always look round for me too. New goats, or goats that refuse to de-stress and settle in, not so much. Clearly I need to test this on one of those creepy blue wall eyed goats where the pupils are ultra visible from far away, but...ugh no.

I like goats.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 20, 2020)

rachels.haven said:


> I'm not sure about anyone else's but my goat's pupils seem to dilate to round whenever they look at someone or something they like. They always look round for me too. New goats, or goats that refuse to de-stress and settle in, not so much. Clearly I need to test this on one of those creepy blue wall eyed goats where the pupils are ultra visible from far away, but...ugh no.
> 
> I like goats.


Ohhhhh.wow!!  That’s wild!!  It was last fall when we first got my two goats from the bad farmer that I noticed the pupils.  And not until last night that I noticed the change!!  That makes me so happy to know that they are happy!!  Well, I mean, I pretty much know they are, with the way they act...but, that’s awesome to have one more sign!!  I absolutely love goats!!  If we had to get rid of the farm tomorrow...I’d keep the goats...never parting* with my goats!!  Luckily Chris knows this, knows I’m 100% healthier with the farm and he wants the farm too!!


----------



## rachels.haven (Mar 20, 2020)

I could be wrong, of course, but personally I haven't seen a rectangular pupil in a long time. All the goats are like "grain me " and that food induced oxytocin starts flowing.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 20, 2020)

rachels.haven said:


> I could be wrong, of course, but personally I haven't seen a rectangular pupil in a long time. All the goats are like "grain me " and that food induced oxytocin starts flowing.


Speaking of grain...having a hard time getting weight back on Busty.  @Jesusfreak101   suggestEd I not milk her dry since she’s making soooo much.  So, I’m cutting back.  But, she is stilll very thin.  My other. Moms look good.  When I give her the rich feed...our poop is really clumpy like I told you like before.  Should I just give her the rich feed and ignore the poop?


----------



## rachels.haven (Mar 20, 2020)

Maybe step her up from her normal food to rich food slowly, maybe a quarter cup at a time if you find her tummy temperamental? What specifically is your ration made up of?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 20, 2020)

I mix goat pellets, BOSS, soybeans pulp, beet pulp, sweet feed and oats.  I play around with the ratios depending on her poop.  When it’s clumpier I cut back on the soy and beets.  She also loves her alfalfa pellets.  Can’t get the hay around here.  At least not close, or affordable.  They get mixed grasses hay.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 20, 2020)

Yeah I agree with Rachel i guess i didn't notice about here fecal being clumpy ... Mmm a few of mine did that when they were first taken off a dry lot to the pasture. They took time to adjust. Animals are funny like that.


----------



## rachels.haven (Mar 20, 2020)

That's a complicated mix to dissect. Unless it was more cost effective I'm not sure I could keep that up myself. It might be a little redundant in the sweet feed and oats department, but I don't know tons.

Personally I prefer to keep it simple and for a standard goat I feed
4 cups blue seal goat pellets but any dairy goat pellets 16-20% protein would probably be fine, I like 20%. 
2 cups alfalfa pellets, (more as necessary to slow the goat down on the stand)
2 handfuls boss, and 
1 handful of rice bran pellets
and if and only if the goat is thin a big handful of beet pulp shreds.
 (and I use these cheap dog food scoops that hold about 2 cups lest you think I go out there with measuring cups)
The nigerians and dry goats I want to put weight on get about half that, amount adjusted as needed. There's a long time breeder of GOOD lamanchas about half an hour from here that feeds JUST purina dairy goat textured grain and grass hay, so to each his own. 

The thing about goats is they gain weight slow but lose it fast so changes need to be gradual and seeing the benefit will take a week or two or three or...

In regards to the softy poo, rich food can cause it, hands down. Soy meal is very rich. Oats and sweet feed are also rich. And I KNOW beet pulp can cause soft clumpy poo. Could it be possible at least the soybean meal and beet pulp and maybe too many concentrated carbs may be setting off her stomach and making her not want to eat as much and giving her softy poo? I'm also not sure the lower protein sweet feed and oats are necessary and may be working against her condition if she is a heavy producer...but carbs vs. protein vs. fat for weight gain is a heated topic I don't want to get into, so...I claim to not know enough there. I probably don't. Personally I like a higher protein goat pellet, plenty of fat, and carbs in the form of nice hay and for thin ones just a little beet pulp but too much of any of those excluding hay can cause the runs.

In short, if you want to get rid of the soft poo, you could try to figure out where to simplify your ration without causing weight loss, and maybe make her tummy work on something with a little more fiber like alfalfa pellets in place of something concentrated so she can not have a tummy ache and eat even more fiber in the form of nice grass hay. More close to natural goat diet fiber=healthier rumen=better poops. More high fat, high, high protein, high sugar/carb add ins=more cheating the rumen, and more risk of bloat, soft poop, and acidosis (not saying she WILL get any of those just more risk).  You could try my mix, but I really don't know your goat, so please just do what you are comfortable with and think is best no matter what.


----------



## rachels.haven (Mar 20, 2020)

It could be looked at like putting a person on an elimination diet...except still a nutritionally complete one. But because she's a goat and not a person, it's one you carefully transition her onto.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 20, 2020)

This is VERY helpful info!!  Once again...why didn’t I find this forum first???  Ok, so, do you get Blueseal at TS?  My goats are soooo picky, I’ve tried many brands of goat feed...the only one they sort of like us the Dumor...but, still, Busty manages to eat the small stuff out of the mix and leave those bigger pellets behind!  She’s a nut!  It’ll definitely be cheaper to switch to one type of feed instead of mixing 6.  Is the Blueseal safe for wethers too? If not, what do you feed your bucks?  Speaking of poop...now Stormy is suddenly having lighter brown poop....could it b3 the feed too?  Ugh!!  I stockedup on the Dumor because of the situation, so I’ll have to feed them that first...but I can feed the pigs, chickens,  some oats...and my one pig needs the sweet feed.  Plus, that’s good for a treat.  .   So, Chris is thinking of planting a field of oats...bad idea, then?  Ugh...I hate tellin* him this stuff.

should I put out some extra baking soda if they are having tummy troubles?  Also, for Willy....I was told..on the other forum..to stay away from mineral blocks...bad for their tongue and teeth.  But I read how wethers need a salt block so they drink more....so, do I ge5 him the block?

plus, I need to get @frustratedearthmother involved too.  My new milk machine cam3vthis morning.  I was sooo excited.  Chris was frustratEd jus5 putting it together.  Ugh. It takes a ton of oil and even says to tr6 to not use it inside because the fumes can be toxic???  What?  My milk stand is in the barn, where my electricity is....I don’t want to open the  doors be a then Stormy will book it, and I’m trying to milk her too, for now.  It’s not worth the milk, but it is helpin* my bond with her once she’s on the stand, so, that is worth it to me.  When we ran it, they through in a free muffler, man, they were right, it filled the air with the fumes by the time we were done!  Plus...we had issues...of course.  . The one side didn’t seem to work.  I switched it and then it seemed to be ok.  But on Stormy, it didn’t work at all.  Plus, it didn’t milk them out.  It milked for about ten minutes and then, kept going, but we weren’t getting anything.  They both still had a lot of milk left.  I put it on and off many t8mes, restarted, etc....couldn’t get different results.  Finally I bagged it and finished by hand.  The tubin* is really long too. 6’...I guess that normal, but, it’s clumsy.  So, are these normal issues, or am I lookin* a5 another return?  I said to Chris about getting the more expensive one...wrong timing.  He doesn’t feel well, sick of being cooped up, and then the machine was disappointing..so he said no right away.  But, that’s not off the table...need some advice if these are simple k8nks?  We played with the pressure...it didn’t want to go above 10.  We didn’t fiddle with pulsator.  It seems fine.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 20, 2020)

That's frustrating.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 20, 2020)

Girl...why are you having people come to your farm to visit animals or purchase them while your immune  system is so compromised ,  and we have this virus going on ? If you get sick and croke ...I  will never talk to you again  ........


----------



## rachels.haven (Mar 20, 2020)

Dumor is okay. It's my second choice for goat feed and I actually like it better than Purina and Nutrena. It DID keep weight on my milk goats when I used it.

Blue Seal may be regional. It would be at feed stores or tsc. If you can't get Blue Seal 20 percent dairy goat feel free to go with Dumor. Both blue seal and Dumor are good for wethers if my memory serves. My bucks just get grass hay, minerals, and water right now. No one is skinny or rutting. Sometimes I give them a daily ration of alfalfa pellets or alfalfa pellets with grain mixed in, but I don't want THEM looking pregnant.

The sorting issue is specifically why I feed pelleted goat feed in a mix with minimal ingredients. They need to eat as close to all as is good for them and not just the candy. Pellets, pellets, pellets, seed. Sometimes they try to leave alfalfa pellets, but then I reduce what they get the next time until they just finish it all.

Oat hay and oats are yummy, and they are part of COB, but that is in place of goat grain and it's much lower protein than 16 percent. If you want oat hay and oats, plant oats! Who could say no to a cereal grain? Feed for the beasts, hay, straw, maybe food for you!

In regards to minerals, I was using sweet lix meat maker for every goat-buck and doe. Shipping about gagged me every time. Now I'm using Purina goat mineral. It's loose mineral, and not a block, put in a feeder in the barn. So far so good. Lotsa copper.

It might be smart to offer baking soda during diet changes. Personally I don't find it necessary in the long term though. At least keep it on hand.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 20, 2020)

@B&B Happy goats ...my son, Ben just gave me the same lecture tonight.  A loooong one.  He said that I need to think of the people I love if I won’t think of myself.  If he visits me, he could then carry it to my Dad.  If something happened to my Dad...my son would be lost.  He raised his as his own, with me.  So, Chris and I talked about it...I’m going to limit the people to town people only.  If you read what I just wrote on the Corona virus thread, I don’t think it will be an issue for long?  I have a soft heart and can’t say no to anyone, about visiting the farm.  We are also getting my ducklings tomorrow, but the girl lives a few streets over.  Just four. I’m still going to start my egg hatch on Tuesday...and if I can’t sell them, then...we’ll, we can have more chickens.  Eat some, I’m sure.  Oh, yeah, eggs are up to $2.69 at the grocery store!!  Mine are only $2.50.  For the first time in awhile I’m actually running low on eggs...lol.  I might even sell pullet eggs for $1.50?  Chris thinks they taste better.  Today was awful out so we scoured the internet for farm equipment.  Unfortunately everything is in Ohio.  Gas prices are great righ5 now, and predictEd to go even lower...but, we really shouldn’t be going that far right now....  if we didn’t have this farm...I think I’d be going nuts!  Chris and keep teasing about being on lockdown with each other...ugh!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 20, 2020)

Oh, forgot to add, used the milk machine again tonight.  Still the one pumper won’t work.  After a few minutes of watching the same milk swish back and forth in the tube...I said forget it, I’m hand milking.  The good news...I’m getting much much better at the hand milking.  @Jesusfreak101  gave me great advice and it goes much faster.  But, I’m still not giving up on the idea of a good machine.  So, another going back.  When do I get frequent flier miles for my trips to UPS?


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 20, 2020)

Lol maybe in your dreams on that ups thing they are oddly strick about that the brats. Lol we use them alot as well some of their drivers drive us nuts
 They damage packages often or drop them off down then street with GPS now days and numbers on the mailbox you would think they could get it right. However that being said some FedEx trucks scare me. They don't break my things through mmm scary truck that looks to be held together with duck tape or people who damage things oh and FedEx actually gets here early as ups is always late.... pros and cons lol. Waiting on bottles to get warm then heading out to the cold wet rain blah. Then dishes and bed woohoo working in dishes some now as well.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 21, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Oh, here’s a random picture of our house...we intentionally made it to look like a barn.


Can you get the hay wagon up the ramp into the drive bay??



rachels.haven said:


> I could be wrong, of course, but personally I haven't seen a rectangular pupil in a long time. All the goats are like "grain me " and that food induced oxytocin starts flowing.


Hmmm, I need to look at more goats, I thought they always had rectangular pupils except maybe in low light when they would have to open up.



Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I’m going to limit the people to town people only.


Oh, because people in town couldn't possibly have been exposed to the virus???? Young lady (I can call you that because I am a fair bit older  ), I believe you should be thinking with your head (and Chris's head and DS's head), not your heart. 



Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Oh, yeah, eggs are up to $2.69 at the grocery store!! Mine are only $2.50.


I don't know what cheap egg factory eggs sell for at the store but I sell my girls' eggs for $4 though I do deliver them. Of course my "egg route" is only 4 customers and I deliver when I have to go down to the "big" city for other shopping. Delivered 8 dozen yesterday. The organic "free range" eggs at the store can run $5. My girls don't get organic feed except for what they find on their own outside ... which this time of year is NOTHING!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 21, 2020)

@Grant , not sure about wagon..it 8’x16’.....might by kind of tricky?  But I sure dont want the hay in the house,,, it’s time build another barn...abig one...he’s hesitate because he went over the numbers last year, we’ll, this year it’s a must....hell reallize all of this on his own time...we were only going to get one haying equiptment, ended up with three.  Then the called with more offers.  If we can get this stuff off, we’re on our way!!  Plus, just got a call from a guy who could sell me two does...alpine, for a steal.  It’s a ltitle far, but gas is low.  My thouts..I could breed them now...then have their milk while Busty needs to dry up to get ready for kidding again....I mean, he’s already buying post hole diggers, haying machines, etc, so I know he’s up for it.  I would pay for them, I care for every single one.  We’ll see figures crossed!  Oh...I got my four Muscovies today!!  I didn’t want to wait for lavender just in case something more servers happens with out situation, etc.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 22, 2020)

Oops, I didn’t mean to post that to grant...it was late last night and I was tired..but I should have known with all that sarcasm and wit that it was all coming from @Bruce !!   🤣.   Well, you can sure tell from all my typos that I was darned tired last night!🤣. The guy called again this morning and has more stuff for us to buy!!  Chris isn’t worried anymore about a stay at home order happening today since they haven’t said it yet, so, we’re not killing ourselves to get everything off the trailer.  Plus, the guy said, the stuff isn’t being advertised, so if we want it, he’ll save it just for us...very nice guys.  Ok, the guy said we need a cover crop...we already have fields of Timothy hay...is that considered a cover crop?  I think we’re going to stick to mixed grasses...I know a long time ago everyone gave me a bunch of places to order from....anyone care to remind me so I don’t need to go through all the coffee threads?  The truck bay is filled with...you guessed...another car lift, and trucks....I said we need to move some trucks, into town into our movie theater.  That’s where we we park our trucks and rent storage space for other peoples vehicles.  Running out of room due to his number of toys!!  🤣


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 22, 2020)

A cover crop is one that is usually planted after a row crop has been removed.  In other words, if you plant corn, then harvest it for either silage or shell it for the grain, a cover crop is something like rye or wheat that is planted so that it will grow a little before the winter and "COVERS" the ground.  The same for something like soybeans that are harvested then a cover crop is planted to cover the ground for the winter.  Then in the spring, the cover crop is either cut and harvested for the crop (rye as hay or allowed to head out and the rye seed is harvested)  or it is plowed under for what we call a green manure crop and then something like corn or some other "row crop " is planted. 
A cover crop usually only lasts for a single season or even for only a "half season" .
 Although hay covers the ground, it is not considered a cover crop per se because it will not be  plowed up or harvested and the ground left bare after it is harvested.  Hay is considered a permanent crop, usually lasting from 5 to 20 years on the ground.  
We planted wheat for a cover crop after we harvested the sorghum-sudan as hay last year from one of the fields.  Normally we would cut it and make hay early, then kill the stubble to plant something else like corn or the sorghum-sudan again.  We use it in our rotation to renovate our hay fields.  2 years of a sorghum-sudan crop, wheat or rye for the winter, then plant back into sorghum-sudan or into corn, then harvest that then plant a cover crop then take it off in the spring and plant a permanent crop of orchard grass for hay.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 22, 2020)

farmerjan said:


> A cover crop is one that is usually planted after a row crop has been removed.  In other words, if you plant corn, then harvest it for either silage or shell it for the grain, a cover crop is something like rye or wheat that is planted so that it will grow a little before the winter and "COVERS" the ground.  The same for something like soybeans that are harvested then a cover crop is planted to cover the ground for the winter.  Then in the spring, the cover crop is either cut and harvested for the crop (rye as hay or allowed to head out and the rye seed is harvested)  or it is plowed under for what we call a green manure crop and then something like corn or some other "row crop " is planted.
> A cover crop usually only lasts for a single season or even for only a "half season" .
> Although hay covers the ground, it is not considered a cover crop per se because it will not be  plowed up or harvested and the ground left bare after it is harvested.  Hay is considered a permanent crop, usually lasting from 5 to 20 years on the ground.
> We planted wheat for a cover crop after we harvested the sorghum-sudan as hay last year from one of the fields.  Normally we would cut it and make hay early, then kill the stubble to plant something else like corn or the sorghum-sudan again.  We use it in our rotation to renovate our hay fields.  2 years of a sorghum-sudan crop, wheat or rye for the winter, then plant back into sorghum-sudan or into corn, then harvest that then plant a cover crop then take it off in the spring and plant a permanent crop of orchard grass for hay.


Ok, I’m going to have to read this a couple tI es, but I’m pretty sure that I get it....Chris understands it, but I wanted to...thanks @farmerjan !!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 22, 2020)

Ok, without getting in trouble I had a couple people to the farm.  The nice girl with her two year old from town.  That was great fun!!  They have no relatives here, and I think I’ve just adopted them!    And, a guy from the next town over came and basically wiped me out of rabbits.  Three left!  Well, ones that are ready now.  Tons that are smaller.  We’re getting 3” of snow tonight...ugh!!  And, I guess, at least in our state we have a lockdown at 8am....my son just called me...I was outside all day..avoiding the news.  Now I’m on here.  I’ll look it up in a bit.  I didn’t have plans to go anywhere anyways...but, boy this is a horrible thing our country is going through!!  Oh..I’ve got the milking down to about 20 minutes!!  My hands are much stronger..,they still get sore...and at times I just do one hand at a time.  But, it’s definitely moving in the right direction .  Thanks everyone.  I boxed up the latest milk machine.  Gong back.  I’m going to look for a better one when I do indeed have 7 does needing milked.  For now I’ve got this by hand.


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 22, 2020)

Well, that's good as you wanted to get rid of rabbits so am glad that you have managed to get down in numbers. 

Tried to tell you that milking one by hand was better than all the trouble of using a machine.  And yes, I agree that if you are determined to have that many next year that a good milking machine is necessary.  So glad that you were able to get help and "tricks and tips" on how to milk by hand so that you could make it a success.  It takes time to build up the muscles for milking.....


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 22, 2020)

farmerjan said:


> Well, that's good as you wanted to get rid of rabbits so am glad that you have managed to get down in numbers.
> 
> Tried to tell you that milking one by hand was better than all the trouble of using a machine.  And yes, I agree that if you are determined to have that many next year that a good milking machine is necessary.  So glad that you were able to get help and "tricks and tips" on how to milk by hand so that you could make it a success.  It takes time to build up the muscles for milking.....


Yep, you were right...once again...I think it’s a trend??  Are they still having the auction this week for your sales?


----------



## Bruce (Mar 23, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Running out of room due to his number of toys!!


He gets toys and you get animals! Of course you both need the proper infrastructure for your "hobbies".


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 23, 2020)

As far as I know they are still having the cattle sale this afternoon.  Son said that there were alot less people there on Saturday than normal so glad that many stayed home that might only go for the "social aspect"....  Which sometimes I go just to get out around fellow cattleman, check to see what prices are doing.....
So glad that things are going so much better with milking for you.  You will be surprised how strong your wrists and arms will get.  And yes, I managed to go from 2 cows to 4 cows and my arms felt like they were falling off for about 2 weeks until I built up more strength......


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 23, 2020)

Yes!!  I can imagine!!  I talked to Chris about the idea of getting an Alpine goat, in milk to have when I breed Busty in the fall and I need to let her dry up.  He actually understood the logic!  So, we’re looking around, and if we see one, that, we like...maybe?  We’ve been talking about sheep for awhile..today the weather was really bad, so we talked more, and looked around at some farms, and prices, etc.  All of the lams we called about were sold at a flat rate...one farmer , was...well, not very nice...ad said $150..he said that was a week ago, since then they have eaten so they are $200.  Huh?  He said they go for $3/lb.  I said, ok....anyways, he read me the riot act.  So, we saw many sheep, lambs etc at auctions sold for about $2.69/lb....  is it normal for farms to sell by the pound?  Im going to talk to the sheep people on here before we do anything, but we were just looking....

We had to run to Walmart today because my phone died!!  Ugh!! What horrible timing!!  Anyways, Chris is making me wear mask and gloves from here on out.  Ugh, but I suppose it’s better safe than sorry.  We canceled all our upcoming apts...out governor ordered shut in for 5 more counties today.  We’re close...all the schools are closed two more weeks.

i had a rabbit kindle last night..she killed her kits, for the 2nd time.  So, I told Chris she needs to go.  Our feed store guy feeds them to his dogs?  So, I think we’ll call him?  Chris doesn’t think it’s worth the time to skin them anymore.  

I know Busty seems to like it better when I milk her by hand...but I told Chris, I’m still saving my denero for when we have many goats to milk...he said we’ll see...kind of a regular thing around here...    But, I usually get my way...BUT...so does he, basically we like to spoil each other!


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 23, 2020)

Sorry about your bad mama rabbit. My rule of thumb was always three strikes and you’re out lol. Worked for me, but I didn’t have many who would kill their kits. Most of my bad mamas would have them on the wire or not feed them. Still horrible to find the dead, but at least I could often foster the ones that survived to my better mamas.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 23, 2020)

What kind of sheep were you looking at?

I would expect to pay $100-150 for a weaned lambed with no special breeding/registration straight off the farm. 

$150-250 for a lamb that is purebred registered breeding stock. 

$150-250 for unregistered yearling - adult ewes. 

$200+ for nice registered breeding ewes a year old or older. 

“Speciality” or rare breeds will be more generally expensive.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 24, 2020)

@SA Farm ..this was sort of her third strike..first pregnancy was false...and she is quite mean now that I’ve bred her, which is sad, because she used to be a real sweetheart!!  

@purplequeenvt ..as for the lambs...not sure of the breed yet, we were just looking, and I was going to ask all of you.  Chris takes his truck seats that he rebuilds to get covered to the Amish..they said they only get $2 per sheep for the wool..so he doesn’t think the shearing is worth it.  But I’ve read on here that it can be worth more...it just can also be a lot of work if you card it and ‘spin it’?  I might have gotten that wording wrong..what I mean, is how you turn it into yarn?  Anyways, I spoke to a guy about Hampshire lambs...they were $150.  Chris said he saw some for $100...that was a great price for us, since we are just starting...but he couldn’t remember where he saw them or what kind..we searched..ugh!  We don’t want registered, since they will cost more...  we would mostly breed to sell..I hate to admit this, but because they bring a good price for the meat?  Of course I would get attached and it would be hard, but I’m getting better at this whole deal..and realize that this is supposed to now be...well, more than just a hobby..since we are going biggg.  Ok, so we are think about getting 3.  I guess 1 needs to be a ram, huh...ugh.  Is it like a buck goat, where I don’t bond  with him, so he respects me?  My goats are free range..is it possI left for sheep to be that way..or are they wanderers?  I’ve read on here that they go really far...how much land would I need to fence off?  Perhaps I need to start a new thread?...ok...will do...


----------



## Bruce (Mar 24, 2020)

There is a *HECK* of a lot of work cleaning, carding, spinning wool. Ask @secuono, read her I'm woolin' it thread (that is a link) and you'll think a few times before you start that process in all of your spare time.

And $2 a fleece???? You better be REALLY good at shearing, they charge $35/animal up here to shear an alpaca. I suspect sheep would be cheaper but not much. If all you can get is $2, Chris is right, it isn't worth shearing them to sell the wool ... but I think they need to be sheared occasionally anyway.

You know the saying "You get what you pay for"? Don't buy the $100 sheep just because they cost less than the $150 sheep. And on the other hand, don't assume the $150 sheep are better quality than the $100 sheep. You need to check out the animals, the farm, why those particular animals are being sold and buy what fits your needs. 

When you say your goats free range, that means no fencing, they can wander into town any time they want???


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 24, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> @purplequeenvt ..as for the lambs...not sure of the breed yet, we were just looking, and I was going to ask all of you.  Chris takes his truck seats that he rebuilds to get covered to the Amish..they said they only get $2 per sheep for the wool..so he doesn’t think the shearing is worth it.  But I’ve read on here that it can be worth more...it just can also be a lot of work if you card it and ‘spin it’?  I might have gotten that wording wrong..what I mean, is how you turn it into yarn?  Anyways, I spoke to a guy about Hampshire lambs...they were $150.  Chris said he saw some for $100...that was a great price for us, since we are just starting...but he couldn’t remember where he saw them or what kind..we searched..ugh!  We don’t want registered, since they will cost more...  we would mostly breed to sell..I hate to admit this, but because they bring a good price for the meat?  Of course I would get attached and it would be hard, but I’m getting better at this whole deal..and realize that this is supposed to now be...well, more than just a hobby..since we are going biggg.  Ok, so we are think about getting 3.  I guess 1 needs to be a ram, huh...ugh.  Is it like a buck goat, where I don’t bond  with him, so he respects me?  My goats are free range..is it possI left for sheep to be that way..or are they wanderers?  I’ve read on here that they go really far...how much land would I need to fence off?  Perhaps I need to start a new thread?...ok...will do...



You need to figure out what your goals are for your sheep. There are ton of different breeds out there that have their own sets of positives and negatives and every person you talk to will have their own opinion about what is best. I know that there are a lot of sheep people on here with hair sheep. Personally, I'm woolies all the way, but I'm also a spinner and knitter. Don't buy a sheep just because it's cheap, make sure that you are getting a decent animal. Lambs are going to be cheaper than adults, but with an adult, you've gotten past the fragile baby stage and you can actually see what you are getting for quality.

Hair sheep have the positive of not needing to be sheared or needing their tails docked if ease of care is super important to you. They are also advertised as "parasite resistant". Quite frankly, that is B.S. Sure, they may be more tolerant of a high parasite load than some breeds (BFLs and East Frisians come to mind), but most of the parasite tolerance comes from management. 

Shearing doesn't need to be a huge hassle or expense. It can sometimes be hard to find a shearer that's willing to come shear a small backyard flock. You can totally shear your own sheep. When my family first got sheep, my sister and I sheared our 2 Romney ewes with scissors. We ended up with lots of blisters, but we got the job done. I do my own shearing now. I have fitting stand (a milking stand could work as well) so the sheep are sheared standing up and they are raised off the ground (way easier on the back). I have electric clippers, but you could use hand-shears instead.

I'd steer clear of the big meat breeds like Hampshires and Suffolks. They are big sheep, but their feed conversion isn't great. They require a lot of groceries (read: grain) to get to market size. This is because of their popularity in the show world. They've been bred to be taller and flashier to look good in the ring. Sometimes you can find ones that are more like the old type that are heavier framed and closer to the ground, but they are hard to find.

If you want a wool breed that grows a good size lamb quickly with minimal input, check out some of the long wool breeds. Border Leicester (my personal favorite) and Romney are 2 popular choices. Both breeds to well in a pasture-based system. Long wool fleeces are also very popular with fiber artists.

If you are getting purebred animals anyways, consider getting those registration papers. Having registered animals potentially opens up another market for you. You don't have to register the lambs unless they are being kept or sold as registered breeding stock. 

You can do as much or as little with the wool as you want. You can throw it away, use it to mulch your garden, sell the raw fleece, or spend time and money getting it processed into roving (for spinners) or all the way into yarn. If you don't know anything about wool or fiber arts in general right now, you'd probably be best off learning how to skirt a fleece and then sell it raw to fiber artists. I haven't sold a raw fleece in ages (I hoard them all for myself), but we used to sell a well skirted Border Leicester fleece for $8-12/lb. 

You are going to want at least 3. Personally, I'd start with 3 ewes. If you are buying lambs, don't bother getting a ram yet. It's usually best to wait until a ewe is over a year old before breeding for the 1st time so she's both physically and mentally more mature. You can get a ram (lamb or older) before breeding. If you don't want to keep a ram around full time, you could always buy a lamb after weaning, use him to breed your girls and then put him in your freezer.

I prefer to sell my extra ram lambs shortly after weaning to people wanting lambs to grow out themselves instead of growing them all out myself and then marketing to people who want a butchered lamb. Sure I could potentially make more selling them butchered, but then I have the added expense and risk of growing them out until the fall.

I do my best to keep my sheep contained at all times. Free-ranging anything (besides poultry) would put my anxiety over the edge. Too much risk of loss or injury. I'm sure there is a way to train them to stay near, but I don't have that kind of time or energy. My mom sent me a picture from VT today of their rams that had gotten out and ended up on the front porch.

I like woven wire fencing best because it creates a good barrier against escapees as well as predators. The fence at my new farm is 5 strand high tensile electric (only 3 of the wires #1,3, and 5 are hot). The trick to electric fence is to make sure it's always hot. They very quickly learn to go through a fence if it's off or under charged. I rotational graze my flock to better manage the pasture and parasite load. Back in VT we used step-posts and 3-4 strands of electric poly-wire to set up smaller grazing areas. I was given some used electric-netting before I moved to KY and that's what I'm using to move the sheep around my pastures. 

There's a ton more that could be said, but I'm confusing myself as I stare at this screen so I'll leave it here for now.


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 24, 2020)

I’m pretty new to sheep myself, so I’ll leave your questions for the much more experienced sheep keepers around here. I’m going to be shearing for the first time this spring and am also starting to do some research on working with the wool. Not sure I’ll be able to do it, but I’d like to lol


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 24, 2020)

@Bruce ...you are great!!  I love when you read my posts because you always bring me back to reality...at times...and others, I just get a big belly laugh!!  Yes, the carding, etc...I really don’t think I want to do that.  I’ve read the I’m wool in thread..a lot...that’s how I even know what carding it means.  And how she compared shipping charges and cleaning/washing/etc from state to state...and my mind was spinning...  get it..spinning?  I know, that was bad.  But, I just am, curious about why the shearing only brings so little...a different that is true?  You’re exactly right though, I do have not much time for getting into all that much inside work and have no desire too either.  If I’m inside the house, I’d rather be making cheese, etc.

yes, the goats are free range during the day when I am out with them..I know that sounds hard to believe, but my property is kind of sectionEd off where they are by trees, a little spring where water trickles into the pond, the pond..then the pine trees...it makes a big square with the barn in the middle.  I really have never had an issue with them going anywhere.  I know a lot of people who have goats who free range.  In fact the place we bought Sugar and Honey from, they were free range there.  But a really small lot.  They did poop on the neighbors porch!!  But to be fair...they only had 1/2 acre to roam, so, the porch must’ve looked really good!!  If I ever saw one of them, go anywhere...they’d be done. We lock them up at night, and if we leave for even a minute. We are fencing more of the yard this summer, but even then...I don’t think I’ll put the goats in there..they are just that good!   We are no where near town..it’s all farms out here..,but I know exactly what you are getting at...it can be a risk...at this point...they have been well trained.  I trained them by having one tethered and the other two were free.  Apparently goats don’t leave each other.  Chris did this wayyy back before me.  I moved them all around where they were allowed...it seems it worked.  I was worried that the new goats and kids would roam, but they all took cues from Busty and Stormy, as they are the bosses...

And, you are right about the price of the first lambs...but, we didn’t know what is fair for a generic one?  The range is sooo wide around here...I realize some are pure and registered, but that is not the road we are headed...at this point.  And, we may not even get sheep until next year....were in the talking and research phase....  Prices are down...we thought it might be a good time for us to buy?  So, well see..I know we are growing...doing hay...raising pigs...the pumpkins by the acre and BOSS too....

@purplequeenvt ...thanks for all that info!!  Geez, the Hampshire guy was the nicest!  I definitely don’t need show quality sheep!!  We mostly would sell...to be..(meat)...hate to say that.  But, they sell high around here.  I don’t know who eats them..we’ve never had lamb...my SIL is Italian..she loves it.  I’ve seen the shearing hammocks...Chris could make one of those in a jif!  Scissors...he’d love that idea!  And for in the garden,.,he’d love that even more!!  Plus, the fact that I wouldn’t have to keep a ram...music to my ears!  I’ve heard/read horror stories.  Not sure who’s post it was, but I saw their meatball fence almost broke in half!!  Low to the ground would be good...wouldn’t knock me over...lol. So, this guy near us has a used electric fence charger..1.20 volt...few hundred bucks is what he said..plus he said a lot of t-post $3 if we pull..plus fence free.  But he won’t tell me how much.  He said he has 60’ already pulled and he wants...I forget, but Chris laughed because that’s about enough to fence a car.would that volt be good? Is ‘few hundred’ descent price?  He wouldn’t get anymore specific so, I’m Leary.

going to go read some sheep threads!

oh, my goats and I took a leash walk..yes, I’m leash training the kids.  Anyways, we were up by the trees.  I didn’t notice...Theresa bunch of stick-tights...oh geez...almost all of them got into them!!  They hardly noticed as I pulled them out though...much easier than getting them out of a dog, or off your socks!!


----------



## Bruce (Mar 24, 2020)

How long are these T-posts? A new 6' post at TSC is $4.19 so $3 is about a 25% discount .... IF they are in good shape. If you go that route, buy a T post puller. I have the TSC $43 version. Posts pull straight up and out in just a few seconds. Heck of a lot of work to pull them by hand. Bring a side by side or ATV with a trailer, those posts get heavy in a hurry.

"Few hundred bucks" for a charger isn't any deal. My 120V Cyclops Champ 5 joule output - rated for 40 acres/5 miles, is currently $275 on Amazon ($259 on the Cyclops site and with free shipping) and I've accidentally touched it 3 times. That was three times TOO MANY!  The first time I hit it with my upper arm, still felt it 5 minutes later. Yes I DID say bad words each and every time  The Stallion (2.5 joules on the output side) is $189, presumably good for 25 acres/2.5 miles. Mine is serious overkill given at the moment it is only fencing a single acre but whatever touches it won't do so a second time, at least not on purpose.

And yes, 60' of wire isn't much. You can get a half mile of galvanized 14g at TSC for $50. If he wants to give you a quantity of wire, make sure it has been coiled and not all bent up and that it isn't all rusty. Straightening out old rusty wire tends to break it. Maybe even take it up yourself as you pull the posts. But first see what gauge it is, some is 17g and that is pretty thin and not as strong. And if, perhaps, the "wire" is poly, pass it up. The poly part degrades in sunlight. With that a penny saved is not a penny earned but a lot of work to put it up, then have to pay to replace it relatively soon plus the time to remove and replace it.

Lamb is tasty, you should get some sheep and send me lamb loin chops


----------



## secuono (Mar 24, 2020)

Depending upon thickness, bare wire is extremely cheap. I always buy new, not worth the hassle of dealing with used wire, other than keeping some for making wire ties for small projects. 
I've found thin wire zaps with the same bite the thicker gauge does. 🤷🏽‍♀️


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 24, 2020)

I would take a look at the Hamps if you are interested in them! Talk to the guy and find out what he does with them. If he doesn't show them, they could be closer to the old style. Find out what he feeds/how much grain they get. If he feeds lots of grain, then you may want to pass.

Try to find out what breeds are available within a few hours of you. You don't want to have a major struggle locating a ram of the same breed (if you are going for purebred) when you need one.

If you are looking for specific breed suggestions, check out Border Leicesters. I have BLs and Shetlands (and some crossbreds) and I'd have a really hard time picking if I had to choose only one breed.

Border Leicesters are great sheep. They are a medium sized dual-purpose (meat and wool) breed. The lambs are quick to mature and don't usually require high inputs of grain (depends on who you buy from to some extent). They come in white and natural colored (varies from jet black to silver). Fiber people love their fleeces. They have clean faces and legs which makes them a lot easier to shear. The ewes are known for their mothering abilities and the rams for their gentlemanly dispositions. In the 20 years of raising this breed, I would agree with this. We've had a few aggressive rams, but most of them are basically big puppy dogs. We've even had several breeding rams that were bottle babies that were the sweetest things ever for their entire lives. My mom sent me a picture from VT today. The rams escaped their pen and showed up on the front porch.

They are personable sheep that look gorgeous out in the field with their bright, lustrous fleeces and their cheerful ears.

Because of their popularity, it shouldn't be hard to find decent BLs for a good price. There's 7 PA breeders listed on the Border Leicester Association website. 

Also, Border Leicesters taste good. I actually prefer eating the older sheep - bigger chops, more flavor. If you shear the lambs a few months before butchering, they will have really nice pelts.

Shetlands are fun sheep that come in a variety of colors and patterns (and the lambs are the most adorable of all lambies). They are hardy and easy to care for, but they are a primitive breed and can be super flighty. I've spent a lot of time with mine so they are nice and friendly, but when something startles them, you can see the wild sheep come through in a second. They are also small, usually 100lbs or less and are slower to mature. Supposedly they taste delicious, but I haven't ever eaten mine.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 25, 2020)

Lots of great info again!!  Thanks all of you!!  @purplequeenvt ..is the one in your avatar a Shetland?  @Bruce...I did think the guy sounded Chet he.  He wouldn’t give me many details..not how old the fencing was, how long, etc.  so, I’m not calling hi back.  Also..you were kinda right about my free range goats.  They Diego anywhere, but they have been eating our pine trees that Chris planted 20+ years ago to block the wind.  Our land is wide open and flat on the top of a hill...very windy!!  So, he’s been yelling at me about them and the trees,  so, today I put them in the pen.  Ugh.  I hated to do it.  But, what could I do?  Happy hubby happy life!!  I definitely heard Hampshire eat a lot.  Desert cowboy said polypols are what he likes.  I have to do some research.  Plus, my min8 pig is about to explode!!!  So, that will set me back a bit!!  My rabbit sales are through the roof. Chris is taking them to the grocery store parking lot at a designated time for each person...staggered out.  Even the tiny newbies are reserved.  So, I rebred two today.  I start my chick hatch tomorrow.  I wanted to get it started sooner, so they’d be ready on Easter..a few days early...but, they will be 4 days late.  Oh well.  I’m sure they will sell.  Not too worried about it.  Picked up another store to buy my eggs..now I don’t have enough!!  Because I have egg eaters.  Tomorrow I’m going to talk to Chris about making me roll away nest boxes.  We’ll see how that goes.  .?? We’re extremely busy.  It’s crazy busy here.  Hard to keep up.  People are bored and want to take a tour, or whatever....I’m only letting close friends come by.  The ones who don5 go anywhere.  Soon that will stop too.  Two counties next to me have been locked down.  Ok..night all


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 26, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Lots of great info again!!  Thanks all of you!!  @purplequeenvt ..is the one in your avatar a Shetland?  @Bruce...I did think the guy sounded Chet he.  He wouldn’t give me many details..not how old the fencing was, how long, etc.  so, I’m not calling hi back.  Also..you were kinda right about my free range goats.  They Diego anywhere, but they have been eating our pine trees that Chris planted 20+ years ago to block the wind.  Our land is wide open and flat on the top of a hill...very windy!!  So, he’s been yelling at me about them and the trees,  so, today I put them in the pen.  Ugh.  I hated to do it.  But, what could I do?  Happy hubby happy life!!  I definitely heard Hampshire eat a lot.  Desert cowboy said polypols are what he likes.  I have to do some research.  Plus, my min8 pig is about to explode!!!  So, that will set me back a bit!!  My rabbit sales are through the roof. Chris is taking them to the grocery store parking lot at a designated time for each person...staggered out.  Even the tiny newbies are reserved.  So, I rebred two today.  I start my chick hatch tomorrow.  I wanted to get it started sooner, so they’d be ready on Easter..a few days early...but, they will be 4 days late.  Oh well.  I’m sure they will sell.  Not too worried about it.  Picked up another store to buy my eggs..now I don’t have enough!!  Because I have egg eaters.  Tomorrow I’m going to talk to Chris about making me roll away nest boxes.  We’ll see how that goes.  .?? We’re extremely busy.  It’s crazy busy here.  Hard to keep up.  People are bored and want to take a tour, or whatever....I’m only letting close friends come by.  The ones who don5 go anywhere.  Soon that will stop too.  Two counties next to me have been locked down.  Ok..night all



That is Valarie and she is 1/4 each of Border Leicester, Dorper, Friesian, and Shetland. She’s on the smaller side and is a bit homely, but she grows the most amazing lambs. She makes a lot of milk so they get fat fast. All of her daughters/granddaughters that we’ve ever kept and bred have inherited her milkiness and are superb mothers. I have her 1/2 Shropshire daughter and her 1/4 Southdown granddaughter in my flock as well.

Shetlands are great if you are wanting to use the wool and have pretty lawnmowers, but if you are planning to raise and sell for meat, pick a different breed. My ewes over the years average around 80lbs as an adult. My yearling ewe probably weighs only 60lbs right now. I can try to get some size comparison pictures between the BLs and Shetlands later today.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 26, 2020)

A little contrast for you. The silver ewe, Tay, is a 3 year old Border Leicester, the brown one, Doon, is a year old Shetland wether.




Tay is around 150lb and Doon is around 60-70lbs.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 26, 2020)

Wow...biggg difference!!  I love the silver look!!  But, both are beautiful...  we’ve been so busy the last few days, he said he has to get some big projects done before we can discuss breeds..etc..which, is totally, understandable...we need to be prepared....he’s still messing around with the new machines we bought..painting them and making them beautiful!!    Going to buy more stuff Saturday..I hope he gets my roll away nest boxes done before then!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 26, 2020)

Sooo...Chris made the new nest boxes so the chickens can’t eat the eggs!!  I was like a kid on Christmas!!  My SIL and niece came out and that was fun.  Washed the rabbit hutches...oh, geez, it was a major work day for us!!  Up at 6...didn’t get back inside til after 8:30...just ate sandwiches outside doing work.  Gets like this for quite awhile... I know you all understand.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 27, 2020)

So, the boxes needed adjustment..the first six eggstheyvwere able to get to..so we pulled the boards forward, so the eggs had more room to roll back..from then on..worked like a charm!  Then we discussed the haying equipment.  I’ve changed Mt tune.  I don’t think we need to to that to ourselves...as it is..we work 12-14 hours a day...hard work...I don’t think needs another big ptobrct..ok, getting sleepy..sorry for typos..lol


----------



## Baymule (Mar 28, 2020)

Look around your area for a spinners guild. There is one in the county next to me. I have not inquired about it since I would have to go all out and get wool sheep, spinning wheel, all the stuff, learn to knot and crochet...….. you see where this is going..... Call the county ag agent and ask.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 28, 2020)

Since you are already working a WHOLE lot, yeah, see if there is someone nearby that will hay your fields. They already have the expensive equipment and experience to know when the hay is dry enough to bale and how to get it that way. I think there are several "payment models". You could pay them directly if you need all the hay. They could take the value of their work in hay that they can sell.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 28, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Look around your area for a spinners guild. There is one in the county next to me. I have not inquired about it since I would have to go all out and get wool sheep, spinning wheel, all the stuff, learn to knot and crochet...….. you see where this is going..... Call the county ag agent and ask.


I think we have tabled the sheep for now...we just got another restaurant ordering our eggs..so, we bought more chickens.  We also got a restaurant..fancy one..buying goat cheese...ugh?  I didn’t realize this was go8ng to kind of...blow up to this proportion?  But we are excited.  Chris is right now looking at farm signs to put up on the road.  We are looking into getting a couple lionhead rabbits.  Rabbits are sell8ng like crazy...tons of people asking for this...so, if I could find two....they aren’t available around here....I could brEd them , and sell a bit cheaper?  I think that’s why mine go so fast..I only charge $10..but that’s plenty of money and it makes everyone happy.  Win..win!  
We are getting the rest of the haying equipment tomorrow, and a sprayer too. 275 gallon* tank.  He said, we don’t have to decide about haying now, and he wants the stuff.  I think he wants to try the haying.  I guess I’ll have to be ok with that as long as it doesn’t mess up what we have now,...if he’s getting overworked..it’s not worth saving $1,000-2,000?  Or how ever much! My mini pig, Petuna is about to explode!!  Belly dragging on the ground, Ashley, from, @The_V's is sooo sweet and checks on me all the time to see how things are going.  I send her pictures and she gives me guidance.  She definitely knows her pig stuff!! 😀👍.
There is just one last animal I would like to add this year..an alpine goat.  I looked around.  I found a farm..there goats are registered...but, she said she would sell me one for $250...which seemed like a good deal?  But, Chris said, no, too high.  So, I’ll just keep poking my head around...but I think the6 are around that price, even more?  But, it would be nice to have one in milk, for when I do breed Busty....we’ll see?  Ok..good night..have an early morning!!  This is Petuna..these were all taken last week..she’s much bigger now!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 28, 2020)

Bruce said:


> Since you are already working a WHOLE lot, yeah, see if there is someone nearby that will hay your fields. They already have the expensive equipment and experience to know when the hay is dry enough to bale and how to get it that way. I think there are several "payment models". You could pay them directly if you need all the hay. They could take the value of their work in hay that they can sell.


That’s what our neighbor did...he had a few acres done..$1,000 ...Chris was all into it..3 days later we bought the equipment.  So, I never know what he’s thinking...he put a lot of work into them...getting rust off...under coat two coats of professional tractor paint...and he paints vehicles in our paint both with a sprayer..so, he does great work.....I think we should resell for a higher price since he fixed them up so good and now they won’t rust....??


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 28, 2020)

Cleaning up and painting and all that is good to help prolong the life..... But anyone that knows anything about farm equipment will not buy a shiny new paint job without proof that the piece of equipment works.  Unless we buy new, a paint job is the first thing to be wary of because a well oiled greased, , maintained piece of equipment is much better to take a chance on......Not to burst your bubble, but outside looks are worth nothing if the inside of the machine does not run properly.


----------



## rachels.haven (Mar 28, 2020)

For a big 3 disease tested, registered goat $250 is low here.

On a side note, is Busty a kinder goat?


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Mar 29, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> We are getting the rest of the haying equipment tomorrow



Miss @Duckfarmerpa1,

I hope you don't spend too much money on hay equipment.  Miss @farmerjan can vouch for that -- you can go back in her journal and read of the fun she had.  Another source of that info comes from a YouTuber, PA Farms, who is a part time farmer who primarily grows row crops.  He went into the haying business when he started out and soon found out that it was the least profitable part of his operation.  Here is a YouTube video of his where he talks about his experience:





I am certainly not advising not to do it.  I usually enjoy mowing my pastures and once considered buying some hay equipment, but the expense of the equipment (I priced new equipment) was a big turn-off.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 29, 2020)

farmerjan said:


> Cleaning up and painting and all that is good to help prolong the life..... But anyone that knows anything about farm equipment will not buy a shiny new paint job without proof that the piece of equipment works.  Unless we buy new, a paint job is the first thing to be wary of because a well oiled greased, , maintained piece of equipment is much better to take a chance on......Not to burst your bubble, but outside looks are worth nothing if the inside of the machine does not run properly.


We reali that...he just wanted to keep it from rusting..we’re not selling.  First off..he repaints everything...when we buy something..if it’s not perfect, and has a scratch, he sees that it will rust.  And in this weather, he’s right.  Plus, it’s his passion.  But today we bought tha stuff...he wants to bale hay.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 29, 2020)

The bunny with scratched eye...well he was doing pretty good.  Had a few. Bunnies in a new chicken tractor. We made sure it was totally level with the ground.  Later we saw that he had gotten out!!  Well, he found a tiny part of the wire that had come loose.he stayed under the shed for two days.  We tried like heck to catch him.  Ugh!!!  But we caught him.  Our neighbor wanted one sooo bad.  But I was sold out!!  42 bunnies, all gone..and in the next litter, that are one week..1/2 are reserved!!  Well, I gave this bunny with the scratch to our neighbors.  They are so thrilled!! They built him a cage in the house.  The son is going to use him in 4h...so they are taking him to the vet...hope she can fix him up!!  I had to close down the farm to visits today.  If you’re buying eggs, they can get them, self serve from the garage fridge.  We have COVID-19 in our town of 1,500 people.now I am very scared.  This is all happening right when I got a new restaurant ordering goat cheese and a store too.  Eggs going to a bakery, restaurant and a store.  Plus up I have a hoarder that wants all my eggs, from here onout....I don’t feel good about that.  What can I do?  Ok..very tied..good night.....


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 30, 2020)

Oh geez...Chris just told me he actually does want to plant corn, like we’ve been  talking about and buy the picker and the...um, thing that it goes into?  Like our new hay wagon, but a funnel?  Everything costs so much, first of all, but, I really think we are biting off a bit more than we can chew...ugh.  His highlight is garden stuff and planting, mine are the the animals.  I just hope we are not equally busy and unable to help each other, the way we able last year.  Plus, we have to build another barn.  And add on to the goat shed.  And my mini pig Petuna is due...maybe tonight?  The V’s told me, last night, to see if I could get milk from her nipples...if so I had up to 24 hrs.  None yet.  But she’s not very active anymore and belly ont the ground, and her bag is huge...apparently that’s a mini pig thing...udder like a goat.  I’m kind of glad it’s raining today so I can clean the house!!


----------



## Bruce (Mar 30, 2020)

Now he also wants a combine??? The $$ you are spending on animals doesn't even blip on the scale he is spending on equipment.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 30, 2020)

Bruce said:


> Now he also wants a combine??? The $$ you are spending on animals doesn't even blip on the scale he is spending on equipment.


I know @Bruce ....but those are seen as toys...and long term investments....it’s his money...so I don’t care how he spends it.  But, I just think we are going too fast now.  I have a friend who said baling is very hard in our area..so, I think we should go slower...one or the other at this point.  And we don’t have a barn big enough for all of this!!  And the sheep farm people called and dropped their price, probably due to COVID-19.  They are a good deal now.  I’m soo conflicted.  He’s just getting very excited because this all has to due with the growing season.  We got a crop sprayer yesterday.  Plus the other stuff.  The guy was trying to sell more to Chris.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 30, 2020)

@farmerjan ...I keep rereading and rereading your post about a cover crop.  I think I’m quite dense.  Can you break it down, but in..stupid..person..layman..terms for me once again?  The guys we bought all the equipment from kept talking about it like we understood.  But, we really don’t.  We don’t want to screw this up!!


----------



## Bruce (Mar 31, 2020)

Seems like it might be a decent plan to get good at one thing and when you are, add one more thing, repeat. Throwing everything onto the land and hoping it will work out doesn't seem so good. 

I have never made hay but I've read a little and it isn't just as simple as going out, mowing, raking and baling. You want to have a barn fire or a lot of moldy hay? Bale it when it is too wet. Leave it out on the field while you do other stuff and collect it in a few days. When Al (70 years old, lives on the farm down the road where he grew up, been making hay most if his life)  has a good season he can mow and ted one day, rake and bale the next. Not so good years, rain or high humidity, frequently the hay doesn't get cut until it is taller than desirable and often no second cutting let alone third. Second cutting is less stemmy than first, first has the thicker seed stalks. He had only first cut last year, I'm seeing the alpacas using most of it for bedding. Good thing they don't actually eat all that much.


----------



## chickens really (Mar 31, 2020)

Hello everyone...
Very good journal. I will continue to follow..👍


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Mar 31, 2020)

Miss @Duckfarmerpa1,

You might want to watch a few YouTube videos before you dive in headlong.  For haying, I recommend "PA Farms", where the guy started out exclusively baling hay and then got into row crops.  He had someone else harvest his corn for him.  "Dodge Brothers Farm and Ranch" also cuts hay, plants and harvests corn, soybeans, etc., for other farmers in Iowa, while running their own cattle operation.  "North Texas Hay" exclusively does hay, primarily for horses.  While they haven't posted a video in over seven months (her husband died a year or so ago, and she and her sons tried to keep going, but I suspect they are going to sell their farm), all of their previous videos will give you a really good idea what growing, harveting, and selling hay is like.  If you want to learn about raising crops, I highly recommend two YouTube channels -- "MN Millennial Farmer" and "How Farms Work".  You will get a really good idea what is involved in big farm operations.  Finally, to give you and idea of the expense of raising crops, you may want to watch this YouTube video:





I'm am DEFINITELY not trying to tell you what to do.  I just want you both to go into whatever you do, especially when substantial money is involved, with your eyes wide open.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Bruce (Mar 31, 2020)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Finally, to give you and idea of the expense of raising crops, you may want to watch this YouTube video:


That young man has a great grasp on how the financials work on the farm.


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 31, 2020)

I am not sure how to explain cover crops any better.  If you google it, wikipedia gives a good over all definition.  A cover crop is grown for 2 purposes.... to cover the ground so there is little or no erosion, and to enrich the soil while it prevents erosion,  A cover crop, "covers" the bare ground. It is planted after a different crop is harvested.  Hay is not technically considered a cover crop even though it is a crop that covers the ground. But you can call it that in some different situations. 
There are several sites that you can go to, to learn more about cover crops.  Understand that they are usually planted to cover the bare soil, they are to improve the soil because they are often used as a green manure crop that is plowed under or they are killed and left on top of the soil to provide a "mulch" for another emerging crop and they will break down to improve the soil in that way.  They can be harvested also and the stems or stalks can be plowed under as a "fertilizer" in the way of adding organic matter to the soil.  They are normally only on the ground for a short time, half a year.  The purpose is to bridge the time between the crop you are growing, like corn or soybeans, from the time they are harvested, until the ground is replanted the following year to the desired "cash crop".   
They are used to help  put back into the soil some of what the "primary crop"  takes out of the soil.  They will add needed organic matter in some way which makes the soil more able to provide nutrition for the primary crop being grown.  They are basically a "growing" form of fertilizer and soil improver.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 31, 2020)

@Bruce ..more good points..as always!!  So, last night we talked about alll of this, and my need for a barn.  We agreed..to do another semi trailer...ugh. But, it really does work very well, and the little changes I’d like..we can improve.  It’s much much cheaper than a big barn.  As for the hay, he said he does want to do much this year..we are going to mainly buy it.  Just plant a bit to tr6 it out and get our soil ready.  He thinks our soil will take quite awhile.  It’s a lot of clay..plus it was Timothy hay, that has a lot of ragweed in some spots.  It hasn’t been dealt with for years.  So, this year is, I guess the prep work.  As for the corn...he doesn’t want a combine after all!!  Whoosh!!  He wants to plant enough, this year, as a trial run...for the animals...but, none of them can really eat it...pigs...lol...we can sell a bit..but he’s worried it won’t be good enough to sell, so we can’t plant it where anyone would see it. Ugh!  So, this rear Is basically to get the soil ready fenxt year 
,  if decide to try haying exp the next maybe... I


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 31, 2020)

Bruce said:


> That young man has a great grasp on how the financials work on the farm.


sounh like great info!  thanks once again.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 1, 2020)

Really fast..Petuna is giving birth!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 1, 2020)

Sorry about typos in last two posts...it’s been nuts around here and most days I don’t get on here until around midnight..ugh.  But @Bruce ...I think we are just going to get soil right...try a bit of hay...and plant some corn.  The corn will be a test drive, until we see how that goes too.  We are also thinking of moving our main garden, due to it turning out to be wetter than we realized, despite many trenches, etc.  but Chris is a grower, so I leave that up to him and follow his lead.  We could use that garden for pumpkins, they are more hardy.  Ok, so in other HUGE news...our mini pig, Petuna had piglets last night!!  Up til around 3?  We have 8 perfectly healthy...and one that is really struggling.  But, she made it through the night.  She can’t suckle, only has one eye open and not much hair...plus she’s tiny.  So, we’re gonna do whatever we can for her...


----------



## rachels.haven (Apr 1, 2020)

Cover crop, based on my understanding, is green fertilizer, among other things. Anytime things are fallow (not actively growing something), they can be used to help set up the soil for next season. From what I understand, some die off, others are tilled in. Some may be both...what do I know. Some may have burned them based on where I was living. Cover crops add organic matter to the ground. They also prevent erosion because any time you've got bare ground, that's a multiple front problem. They can also be used to smother out or prevent weeds.

BUT this is all from listening to people talk while growing up in Iowa, so it should be fact checked. And sometimes those people were other children...sooo...you know.


----------



## rachels.haven (Apr 1, 2020)

Think fertilizer, erosion control, weeds, wind in regards to cover crop, if you want to. But again, I got it second hand fromfarm kids.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Apr 1, 2020)

Miss @Duckfarmerpa1,

Here is a video of PA Farms planting a cover crop of rye and radishes last November:





Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 1, 2020)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @Duckfarmerpa1,
> 
> Here is a video of PA Farms planting a cover crop of rye and radishes last November:
> 
> ...


Awesome!!  Thank you so much!! @rachels.haven ..it is verrry windy here...like..some our stems break after we plant from in the green house..it’s a trick balancing act.  So, that’s great to know about a wind factor.  We definitely are not sheep this year.  Now with 4 bred mini pigs...one delivered last night..goat breeding..new crops...55 chickens now...were up to our ears with work!!  But, I got this lady’s number for down the road.  Very nice.  Was going to give us a package deal.  My kind of lady!!

@rachels.haven , @B&B Happy goats , @frustratedearthmother , @Jesusfreak101 ...all goat people!!!  Busty has been making much less milk since I changed up the grain mix to less rich feed, for better digestion, and avoid bloat.  I went with as close to the mix as @rachels.haven suggested.  She likes it just fine...eating a lot, poop is much better looking..but her milk has dropped to maybe half??  I don’t measure, so....  but, now coming up in April I have to vendors who want dairy stuff.  How can I get her milk back up without hurting her?  I don’t think she’s letting the kids nurse, every time I see, she kicks them off.  They dooo try to scramble up if she jumps on the stand before I get them locked in the stall for the milking.   So, do I force wean?  At this point, also, Busty and Stormy, my two original goats, are bullying the kid to Honey.  A sugar sleeps under the milk stand.  I hate this!  I try to stop it when I’m there.but, you know how tha5 is....My smallest kid, Roxy, can kinda fit through the cattle fencing...she did last week, but know she stays in.  I’m worried that if I keep my moms in the barn, the kids..Roxy, will get out when I’m not there?  We don’t have budget to put up new fencing immediately?  Also, there’s the issue with Sugars actua age.  The guy that owned the farm we got the does from , wasn’t living there the past 8 mths.  He didnt know a thing about her.  The people there...were no help.  There was no kidding stall..the6 guessed at gopher age, that she was about a month.  Well, she’s wayyyy bigger than my kids.  And she’s an ND.  Her hooves, when we bought her were grown, all around, like, a circle...the walls were up around.  I figured it was due to the peopl3 who were caring for the farm just didn’t understand goat care.  I had Honeys vet records, she was good to go.  Now, because she is..often trying to fornicate with her mom..Chris thinks she is almost ready to breed.  I said no way..maybe late summer.  I looked at her teeth..very clean..separated.  Looked at Busty’s..because I don’t want he4 to b3 old..I love her soooo dear.  They have some brown.....she didn’t let me get a good look..I need to use the syrup she loves for a better look.  But she limps about every other day..on the other hoove.  I continue to clean them out...trim a tad...what ever.  Chris just thinks she’s getting old.  But she avoids the mud..which it everywhere right now...very deep.  Not good for goats...I have them on highe4 ground, but the6 still have to go through it, and boy do I h that!  I laid hay down today...hopefully it will help..sometimes it does, sometimes, not so much.  So, if I separate the kids...then put them all back..will the bullying of Sugar be even worse?  I love that little goat..her mom doesn’t even stick up for her much, she cares more about the feed.

Anyways..the min8 pig adventur last night was much different than kidding!!  Took forever!! And no sac...well, a thin thing, but.they weren’t really, wet.and didn’t have to suck out the goo, all of that...  There was a traffic jam..of course.  Had to reach in...wayyyyy in.  Tiny cavity.  barely could fit.  Felt a tiny round thing..but no pigs.  We though5 we were done with only four on the ground.  Chris went back out in an hour and she was having more.   at the very end..after placenta, she had..this little, skeleton...in a sack.  The V’s told me it’s called a mummy.  Sure was one!  So sad.  She said the6 cause the traffic jam ever6 time and you can lose the whoke litter.  So, it turned out good that I went in and felt around because it jogged them around!  We also have one, not developed.  We are trying to help her, against the advice of the V’s.  I’ve been down this road with my poor duck Little Lou...and had to put him down.  But Chris thinks this girl has a chance so we’re giving it the go and gusto that we can!!  But, it doesn’t look good.  I’m focusing on the 9 healthy ones..sooo darned cute!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 1, 2020)

Ducky, your baby pigs are adorable  ! 
I can't  give you any advice on the feeding of your goats as I am completely  confused on what you are trying to accomplish.....are you raising the goats as pets or are you trying to meet obligations that you have promised for cheese?    ...pet farm, producing farm, business ??? I am tired just trying to follow you, guess I need a nap


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Apr 1, 2020)

Lol piggy so cute i am in love.
Okay so my thought is the same as B&b's if you want them as pets you feed differently then you feed a doe that you milk. You can use the word no to the people wanting dairy goods if your not wanting to do that. But only you can decide and not to dis on nd but they aren't known to be high producers. Some does produce lots of milk at the beganing but they slack off pretty quickly. Some go forever and a half with milking. Feed could have been part of it as well i also give time for her body to adjust to the new feed before doing anything different  but the more milk the more feed along with the more often you milk.


----------



## lalabugs (Apr 1, 2020)

What is your goal with the goats? How old are the kids you are talking about possibly wanting to breed this year?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 2, 2020)

Ok, my goal with the goats is to raise happy healthy pets.  Sell some cheese and milk..because now I have it.  I never knew that I would have it.  I want to breed them, but on a time table that is right for each of them..and definitely stagger them out so I don’t have kids all over the place!!  My kids were born 1/31.  Personally, I think they are too young to breed this fall..but our friend told Chris they are fine to breed at 80% full grown.  Now he is pushing to breed, because he wants to sell kids.  I also would like to sell some kids..but I don’t see why we need to rush things.  I keep stressing how these animals need to be healthy, etc.  He gets it..but sort of doesn’t at the same time.  He thinks it’s ok to breed Honey very soon, and she had Sugar...sometime around December?  Maybe November?  I say her body needs a year.  Same with Sugar..she’s big, but still young.  I don’t care what that farmer said..I say it’s too soon.  I’m asking you guys for confirmation..so I can tell Chris what’s right and wrong here with the animals.

As for the feed with Busty..makes sense about her body adjusting.  Should I maybe milk her in the mid day too?

The farm began as a hobby.  Then we were able to sell eggs and some animals when we bought out that one farm.  Now, th3 farm has grown sooo much....it has turned into a very small business.  Selling bunnies at Easter.  Eggs all year.  Goat milk/cheese?  If I can?  Selling mini pigs.  Selling kids..in the spring...but, we don’t need to breed all the goats this year!!  I understand that, he doesn’t.  We are also a growing farm.  Expanding the gardens, that started for us, now we have excess, and decided to sell.  The hay...the corn...it’s a trial run,,it’s jus5 a start.  If we don’t like it, we’re done.  We don’t want to sell hay.  He doesn’t want to sell corn.  He just s wants to try it out.  The growing is his passion.  To be honest, I can’t believe my house isn’t littered with plants already!!  But we started too early last year and and screwed it up.  Plus he’s building a greenhouse, so...a lot will go in there.

My very main goal with all my animals is healthy and happy!!  Any extras are purely a bonus.  But, it does help, because, then the farm is kind of paying for itself...so, it will never be a business that earns a dime....just keeps everyone healthy and fenced in, etc!!  
thanks everyone!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Apr 2, 2020)

With nubians you can breed when they reach 80 lbs. But honestly some wont even go into heat the first year. One of my does didn't the first year she need more time to grow. My other doe did great. It just depends on the animal. Some require more time then others. Daisy was at two before she kidded for the first time. Nubians get up to 150 for does. So at 80% they should be 120. It just depends i think it helps the older they are personally. However that being said i have a 7 year old doe that i think needs a year off until her condition comes back but i might decide different the closer we get to August-november. I would remind him that if you dont want winter babies the longer you wait the better. Also unlike my girls who breed seasonal yours are all year long breeders. So you need to be more careful they can be breed as young a 3 months not saying thats a good thing just saying they can go into their first heat very early so make sure no bucks are in with them and I would seperate new wethers as well. It's like cows you can,breed  at a year old but its not good for the cow to do that. It's one of those things yes you can but what's best for the animal in the long run to keep them healthy and able to keep going without complications. Now panda my current doe is like i said seven and she underweight in my opinion and her coat is pretty rough she been breed every year and I pretty sure i gonna breed her daughter's this year in order to give her time off. Granted i am in a different boat then you i have to have the milk. I have a family of six and three are allergic to any other milk so i cant afford to have them and not get milk. I can,either rebreed panda or her doelings this fall. I going to wait as long as i can to breed in the fall for the doelings sake and continue to milk panda until the give birth. But that does make it hard for my buck who will get breeding time in the fall but.will be seperated from them most of this year instead of how I did eith my last girls and had him run with them until they gave birth.  Like i said it depends on the animal if you dont think their ready they they might not be. I would wait until i knee they would be at the size and weight i thought was right.


----------



## lalabugs (Apr 2, 2020)

I do not have advice on the milk/cheese. I personally use our milk from our goats for us. The first few months the milk is used for any bottle babies. We do not sell the milk or sell cheese, etc. Here in CA sales of milk and cheese products are heavily regulated.  I can only sell for pet use. Not human consumption.

As far as the kids. It really depends on the kids and how much they grow and mature in the first year. I know a lot of people who wait to breed until kids are 2 years. I personally do not, unless the kid is slow growing/maturing. Nilla was 60 pounds at 6 months old. She grew rather well her first year. She is a purebred Nigerian Dwarf. We have a doe that is suppose to be my sons show doe this year. She is SLOW growing. I contacted the breeder, apparently that is her lines. Her dam was slow growing as well. Her name is Opal. Opal will be 7 months old this month on the 21st. At 6 months old she was 40 pounds. A lot of people would say 40 pounds for a purebred Nigerian is ideal to breed. Opal however is not mature enough to be bred. Her body is still very small. I honestly will be shocked if she matured enough on her 1st birthday to be bred. It all depends on the goat. She has been in heat since she was 3 months old. I would not breed her. I'll try to get pictures to show what I mean. 

When I first started with goats. I was told if they're 40 pounds. Other people said 7-8 months old. Other people said 2 years. There is no actual set rule. With our set up, I need to be able to breed the does as soon as their bodies are ready. I do not have enough land to let does I want to keep sit for 2 years before deciding to breed. If you want to breed, then you need to feed them to grow. Compare the doelings to their dam, do their bodies look mature enough to be bred? Wide enough in the hips? Etc? Right now at 3-4 months old, absolutely not! 

Rebreeding once a year is fine, as long as the does are in condition to do so. Also remember dairy animals have a different look to them than say boer goats. What makes you feel that the does who freshened are not in ideal shape to be rebred sometime this year? 
You can increase the times you milk her to see if she'll start producing more. If she's always only fed her kids then dried up, she may be trying to dry up to wean her kids.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 2, 2020)

Ok..great in fo guys!!  I milked Busty three times today.  Don’t think I got anymore, didn’t expect anymore, but am trying to get her in a ruitine for her to make more milk.  Ok..so I can breed the moms again the fall?  I’m ok with breeding both Honey and Stormy, they are young and great moms..FF1...but, this was not Busty’s first time, not sure...she’s older..not sure...and, I can tell, she’s well, she adores the kids, but at some times she’s just tired.  Plus...do I need to let her dry up two months before kidding so she replenishes for the new kids?

Defintely the kids are wayyy too young now.  But Sugar is def growing fast!! She should be  ready to breed this year?  Plus, I haven’t looked for a heat...but, perhaps I should?  She mounts her mom a ton?  My wether....ugh..does this mean I need to separate this poor little guy??  Oh nooooo!  I have heard horror stories, and yes, I kind of had it in my mind that I might need to do this...but, he ignores the girls completely.  He’s actually quite shy now...not at all like he was in the beginning?  I hate to isolate him!!

I really definitely don’t want to breed anyone until late fall, so we have noooo kids until warm weather!  Then they can play in warm weather!!  It worked out ok this year, but now we see, how much better it could be.  Farming is learning..and we’re doing everything fast!  Ugh.

At this point, I’d be happy breeding three in the fall.  Then wait till spring to breed the res5 of doelings..but, do kids sell in fall? I do t want to breed and then not be able to sell kids...because then I will have wayyy too many goats.  Trust me..I love my goats!  But, I don’t want too many..they are my pets..this is not an operation.  I’d like to stagger out breeding.  And I’d like to breed one with its own breed...which will probably mean buying 3bucks?  We talked about doing stud ser...but, by the time you’re done..it might be cheaper to buy your own?  And then, you know they get bred, too...we are still in the talking phase of alll of these things.  That’s why I come here.  To learn, and then go talk to him so we can make informed decisions!!

So...I was thinking about another doe..aapn Alpine..for a bit..but @Jesusfreak101 , just mentioned her Nubian, and I was talking about pigs to tge V’s on the phone today and we started goat talk...she recommended going with Nubian, or...LaMancha. I’ll be totally honest, Chris doesn’t care for the ears on the LaManchagoats.  I love allllgoats. But, I’ll admit...I do love big ears, for some reason, even on pigs, rabbits, etc.  anyways...Nubian better than alpine, if I did look into another goat?  We aren’t getting one anytime soon..I have way too much on my plate right now. Infact..we had a mini piglets die today.  Got stepped on.  Heartbroken.  I tried everything.  At birth there was an underdeveloped one...we tried with her too...she died today also.  Buried them together.  We think another has his back legs hurt by mom.  She’s very nervous because of us.  We’re trying to stay away...but we’re so afraid to leave her alone!!  It’s a tough call.  Goats were easier...they weren’t as tiny.  These guys are literally the size of bananas.  Walking bananas.  They are soooo cute....but it breaks your heart to see one get hurt.

ok, back to goats....so, when I milk Busty, obviously, she wants fed.  Sooo, is it ok to feed her all three times?  Cut back each time?  The milking doesn’t take much time at all anymore.  Honestly..I waste more time fiddling with getting the other moms to get away from her feed because they gobble theirs down.. I feed them less.  If I lock them up..it’s war.  I’ve been trying different ways..working on my opinions.  It’s a rodeo..I’m sure you understand...

ok, bullying...Sugar is being bullied.  Stormy and Busty want her no where near any of them.  Honey...doesn’t do enough about it.  I don’t know how to prevent it, I don’t know how to stop it..etc.  The solution is to seperate them...that’s not a solution...that’s a temporary fix.  I cannot have goats that can’t live together.   It needs to be some kind of balance??

ok, thanks everyone!!

i hope you all are staying safe...staying healthy...hope your farms are going well!!  Thank you, once again for reading..and always helping!!  I know I ask a ton of questions...but, I’m trying to learn a lot of stuff..in a hurry!  We probably took on more than we could chew?  But we’re here now..these are our animals.  Not getting more..oh, one rabbit Saturday.  Maybe a goat in Summer.  But not a new type until next year or so..until we have ourselves situated with all of this....

We love this life..our community loves having a small farm in town, and has welcomed us with opened arms..which feels really great!!  So, life...on our farm..in our bubble, is good...back in reality..not so much.  So, we’re trying hard to avoid that..hope you all are too!!  Thanks guys!!  You all ar3 great!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Apr 2, 2020)

Okay first i love nubians i am obsessed but there are others such as toggenberg, sansan. My nubians are loud goats they holler for you none stop or each other or just talk lol i am a loud person so i like them. I wouldn't say any goat better then another. But there are differences. Nubians have a high butter fat only out done by the nd if my memory serves. And no if you trying to increase milk in crease feed not decease.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Apr 2, 2020)

Remove the bully where they can see or here the rest of the herd for a while like a month and then reintroduce might lower her status some but som goats are dossier then others top goat gets the best of everything.


----------



## chickens really (Apr 2, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Ok..great in fo guys!!  I milked Busty three times today.  Don’t think I got anymore, didn’t expect anymore, but am trying to get her in a ruitine for her to make more milk.  Ok..so I can breed the moms again the fall?  I’m ok with breeding both Honey and Stormy, they are young and great moms..FF1...but, this was not Busty’s first time, not sure...she’s older..not sure...and, I can tell, she’s well, she adores the kids, but at some times she’s just tired.  Plus...do I need to let her dry up two months before kidding so she replenishes for the new kids?
> 
> Defintely the kids are wayyy too young now.  But Sugar is def growing fast!! She should be  ready to breed this year?  Plus, I haven’t looked for a heat...but, perhaps I should?  She mounts her mom a ton?  My wether....ugh..does this mean I need to separate this poor little guy??  Oh nooooo!  I have heard horror stories, and yes, I kind of had it in my mind that I might need to do this...but, he ignores the girls completely.  He’s actually quite shy now...not at all like he was in the beginning?  I hate to isolate him!!
> 
> ...


I think if you are seeing the buckling trying to breed he should be castrated.


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 2, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> 1) Ok..so I can breed the moms again the fall?
> 
> 2) Plus...do I need to let her dry up two months before kidding so she replenishes for the new kids?
> 
> ...



Okay. Got it condensed to pretty much just your questions for those who’d like to answer lol. I have a hard time answering when it’s such a long post, personally. I left blank the ones that were answered before I started this project!
1) yes
2) yes. Not only so she can put her energy and nutrients into her kid(s), but to make sure she has colostrum available, not just milk.
3) learn about condition and decide in the fall if she’s big/strong/mature enough to handle breeding. If you want.
4) not if he’s a wether and has been for a while. A buck, yes.
5) depends on your area. Not here because, you know, winter lol
6) there is a LOT to consider with either buying or stud service and I would definitely recommend research and reading/searching for threads on here regarding that topic before you buy or rent.
7) 
8) I would leave her alone, personally. Look, don’t touch if your presence is freaking her out so much. That said, I have no experience with pigs. Seems just feeding and watering/visual observations should be plenty if she’s so skittish.
9) I always fed my goats grain each time. I had a separate area for milking, so I didn’t have to wrangle the others much if at all.
10) 

Hope this helps a little


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 3, 2020)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Remove the bully where they can see or here the rest of the herd for a while like a month and then reintroduce might lower her status some but som goats are dossier then others top goat gets the best of everything.


So, basically that requires me to build another pen..or keep the 2moms in the barn all day, and switch them to goat shed at night?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 3, 2020)

chickens really said:


> I think if you are seeing the buckling trying to breed he should be castrated.


He’s already been weathered..few weeks back...he shows absolutely no interest in the girls.  I think it worked.  He’s very docile now.  I will definitely keep an eye on him..,but at this point today...I don’t want to put him alone.  He is my only wether.  He bawls, Busty bawls when they are like 20 feet apart.  So, right today..I want to watch his behavior.  If I see anything suspicious..I will pull him out.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 3, 2020)

SA Farm said:


> Okay. Got it condensed to pretty much just your questions for those who’d like to answer lol. I have a hard time answering when it’s such a long post, personally. I left blank the ones that were answered before I started this project!
> 1) yes
> 2) yes. Not only so she can put her energy and nutrients into her kid(s), but to make sure she has colostrum available, not just milk.
> 3) learn about condition and decide in the fall if she’s big/strong/mature enough to handle breeding. If you want.
> ...


This helped a ton!!  I love how you broke it down into numbered questions!!  Perhaps I should start doing that?!  Geez, you guys would have number 1-1,100 everyday!!🤣.

ok, so...good I can leave my Wether alone.  Good I can leave Busty eat when being milked each time.  As for separate are for milking...my barn is small fight now, so, I’m not that luckt..hoping to get another...actually..my barn is a semi trailer!!  I know, sounds weird.  But we converted it into a barn and it works great.  Put in windows for plenty of ventilation.  But the goats only have 1/2 of it.  My plan is to hopefully buy two more.  One will be another goat barn.  One will be strictly storage.  I have to call the guy this weekend.  A plant shut down in this area,  perfect timing.  We got the last one for $1,000 ..very cheap.  It needed new cherry hardwood..to make it last...and other stuff.,but, now it’s a nice little barn for a fraction of the cost!!

ok..no spring breeding!!  It’s horrible cold here too, so, yes, no one wants to feed animals over the winter.  Prices are very low.

as for buying/studying bucks..I will make and read threads.  Great idea!

as for ND making creamy milk.  My ND makes very little milk...and she’s awful to milk...so I don’t bother with her right now.  I figure next time around.  My Pygmy actually makes more and she’s quite creamy!  😀❤️  Ok...thanks for the help ladies..,you’re the best!!


----------



## lalabugs (Apr 3, 2020)

You have a lot of good information given to you. I did get the pictures and will post at the bottom of this.

As far as the new goat (when the timing is right). I suggest trying to find local breeders and go see their goats. We have had a few breeds, finding what breeds we love and sticking with those breeds. We had mini alpines, mini nubian, nubian/boer, ND, LaMancha and mini Mancha. My favorite is the mini mancha. Which is my focus this year. My kids prefer ND milk. 

To make milking easier I would somehow have a separate area where you milk away from the rest of the herd. 

Here are the pictures. The first one I put purple dots where the hips end. They're both fuzzy with winter coat. Not the easiest to see the hip width. Opal is 6 1/2 months old. 




You can see Nilla is taller and over all bigger than Opal. Until Opal has more width to her, she will not be bred. My boys had to help hold them, Nilla hates Opal. It was not an easy task to get the pictures.


----------



## chickens really (Apr 3, 2020)

Hello Denise. 
Remember my little wether Ozzy was very Bucky and he was castrated as a very young kid. He was absolutely horrible trying to breed Fancy every heat cycle. His hormones are levelling off so he doesn't act so bad anymore.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 4, 2020)

lalabugs said:


> You have a lot of good information given to you. I did get the pictures and will post at the bottom of this.
> 
> As far as the new goat (when the timing is right). I suggest trying to find local breeders and go see their goats. We have had a few breeds, finding what breeds we love and sticking with those breeds. We had mini alpines, mini nubian, nubian/boer, ND, LaMancha and mini Mancha. My favorite is the mini mancha. Which is my focus this year. My kids prefer ND milk.
> 
> ...


Thank you sooo much for the pictures!!!  I really appreciate that!!  I definitely see the difference in the two....what breed are these two?  I don’t remember?  So, do th mini mancha’s make less mi since they are a smaller breed?  When you milk your goats do you separate each type to get the taste differences?   I don’t get enough from my two others to have ever thought of that.  I read all the time that ND are great for dairy...mine has a tiny bag, and even tinier teats...at this point I don’t milk her because it’s such a struggle and I gave too much else of my plate, and the times I’ve tried...there wasn’t hardly much there. So, it made me wonder, why are ND considered dairy if they don’t produce much?  Or is it just this goat?  As for the hips widening, that just happens over time, just as a woman?    I was looking at my kids’ bags yesterday, as they played, and then just felt around.  I noticed that Roxy, I think will be a lot like her mom, Busty?  She seems to have more of a pooch to her than the rest?  Could be my imagination,but, it was cute.  They have been in their pen this past week, and pouting.  So I take them on supervised walks during the days, so they don’t eat the dear Pine trees...lol...well yesterday they went wild!!  Even the moms were kicking up their heels!  It was a great sight! We have a piece of old solid wooden fence that fell from last year in the field...we’ll they loved using it as a pretend trampoline !  It was such a delight!!  We had so much fun..they were doing hot laps all around the fields, and tired themselves right out!!  Goats are just the best!!❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## lalabugs (Apr 4, 2020)

Nilla and Opal are both purebred Nigerian Dwarf. Both are registered. With all goats, you could have a good milker or not. I buy goats that come from milk lines (people who milk and can show what the dams are producing). I milk my does starting 12 hours after they give birth. We milk 2 times a day. 

Nilla is currently giving us 3 cups am and 2 cups pm. That is with twins on her. That is not stripping her empty either. We still leave milk for her kids. 

Nyx (my Lamancha doe) is currently giving us 6 cups am and pm. 

The 2018 Nigerian Dwarf breed leader in milk production through ADGA milk testing produced 2190 pounds in 305 days. Roughly a little over 7 pounds a day. That's almost a gallon. With a gallon being 8 pounds. 10th place made 1440 pounds in 305 days. That's over 4 pounds a day. Say 1/2 a gallon a day. Nilla use to have tiny teats but they have plumped up a lot. 

Here is the link to the ADGA breed leaders. https://adga.org/wp-content/uploads/2020/01/TTv-65-010820.pdf

When we start keeping milk for ourselves. Yes, I keep the milk separate and write on the jars. Right now since we're using the milk for the baby goats, we are not keeping it separate. Our first unregistered mini lamancha at her second freshening was milking almost a gallon. I currently do not have any minis in milk. I was hoping that Nyx (my purebred LaMancha) would have given me a doe, but no. I will not have a Mini in milk again until next year. I am working on having registered minis now. I have 1 registered mini doe and buck. They will be bred later this year after Kate has had time to get back into health. 

Yes, the goats hips keep growing like a woman. Opal is not mature yet. Just like people, goats mature at different ages.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 5, 2020)

Wow!!  A lot of great info again!!  I definitely don’t need tha5 much milk!!  Right now...the stores I sell to are closed, but I have some customers who bu6 cheese...but I need to keep Busty’s milk up, so when the stores open back up...her milk is up too.  But, to be honest...I’m realizing she’s probably older than I want to admit.  I can’t ge5 a good look at her teeth.  I’ll get a picture of her bony hips...she’s still not putting back he4 weight and I feed her pretty good.  About every othe4 day I have to clean a back hoof for her, and make sur3 its trimmed nicely.  She gets a limp easily.  It’s a muddy messy out here.  She walks wayyyy out around the mud to go anywhere Green.  She’s pretty smart.  But, you know, she still gets muck stuck to th3 bott of a hoof...so I clean them off.  Poor gal.  I just love this goat to pieces.  When she came here...she was...much mor3 youthful....or, I should say...she and Stormy wer3 my first goats and I though5 the6 were youn* because I wanted them to be young.  But now, when I compare her to my do3 who is 1....  I just want to do right by her...  at the same time...I don’t want to disappoint people.  I absolutely hate decisions.  Last night she wanted to sleep outside in th3 goat shed with her kids.  Bu5 the6 are still too small and I’d have worried all night, so I kept them in the barn.  She’s so sweet.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 5, 2020)

Ok, here’s a quick couple pictures of Busty’s poor bumm.  She’s sooo thin.  And has such a time up and down on the stand.  I told Chris today that I don’t want to milk he4 anymore.  He thinks it’s about me...that I’m tired of th3 milking.  I quite enjoy it now....it’s very peaceful and I just love my time with Busty.  But I do see how it is hard on her, and that worries me.  I also hate all this indecision!!  All the ups and downs right now are driving me crazy!!  I just wan5 to have things settled..know what’s go8ng on and be set!  So, with that being said, I hope to figure out tha5 plan this week.  Talking to Chris about not mil8ng her, due to the stress on her.  He was pretty surprised.  I don’t think he cares either way, jus5 shocked at my ups and downs too.


----------



## chickens really (Apr 5, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Ok, here’s a quick couple pictures of Busty’s poor bumm.  She’s sooo thin.  And has such a time up and down on the stand.  I told Chris today that I don’t want to milk he4 anymore.  He thinks it’s about me...that I’m tired of th3 milking.  I quite enjoy it now....it’s very peaceful and I just love my time with Busty.  But I do see how it is hard on her, and that worries me.  I also hate all this indecision!!  All the ups and downs right now are driving me crazy!!  I just wan5 to have things settled..know what’s go8ng on and be set!  So, with that being said, I hope to figure out tha5 plan this week.  Talking to Chris about not mil8ng her, due to the stress on her.  He was pretty surprised.  I don’t think he cares either way, jus5 shocked at my ups and downs too.


Denise  ..I know feeding Momma the same ration kids or any babies get helps Momma gain weight. My Momma dogs always eat puppy feed till weaning..


----------



## lalabugs (Apr 5, 2020)

Do you have any side pictures? That shows her whole body/condition.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 5, 2020)

Aren't dairy breed goats kinda skinny anyway? At least I think I remember reading that somewhere here on BYH.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Apr 5, 2020)

Yes they are very thin she doesn't look to bad from the photos just looks empty like she hasn't eaten,yet. My girl looks like that every morning.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 5, 2020)

lalabugs said:


> Do you have any side pictures? That shows her whole body/condition.


I can get them when I milk her later, after I eat my first real meal in awhile...yum, chicken parm...made by Chris...I’m not a great cook!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 5, 2020)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Yes they are very thin she doesn't look to bad from the photos just looks empty like she hasn't eaten,yet. My girl looks like that every morning.


This was after eating, and after being milked.....


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 5, 2020)

Bruce said:


> Aren't dairy breed goats kinda skinny anyway? At least I think I remember reading that somewhere here on BYH.


Not sure, since is my first rodeo??  So, I’m totally clueless..plus, she’s a planer goat..think, Batman ears...or, at least she’s go5 that mix in her...and I have no clue why she’s so dairy.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 5, 2020)

chickens really said:


> Hello Denise.
> Remember my little wether Ozzy was very Bucky and he was castrated as a very young kid. He was absolutely horrible trying to breed Fancy every heat cycle. His hormones are levelling off so he doesn't act so bad anymore.


Oh, that’s awesome Shannon!!  He was a little devil!!  Aren’t you glad you didn’t sell?  Now if you could just get Fancy to behave!!


----------



## chickens really (Apr 5, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Oh, that’s awesome Shannon!!  He was a little devil!!  Aren’t you glad you didn’t sell?  Now if you could just get Fancy to behave!!


Yes...If I can contain her my life will be easier..She is a special girl..😂


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 5, 2020)

chickens really said:


> Denise  ..I know feeding Momma the same ration kids or any babies get helps Momma gain weight. My Momma dogs always eat puppy feed till weaning..


She’s on her own special mix,  high protein, but I had to back on what I had first been feeding her because it was making her poop like logs!!  This mix was recommended by @rachels.haven , and its kind of close to hers....she still does a poopy log, here or there, but I’m sure it’s due to the alfalfa pellets, etc.  Whenever the other moms sneak a bit of tgat feed, they too get a poop log here or there.  It’s a bit of soybean meal, beet pulp, sweet feed, oats, BOSS and goat pellets.  i cut wayyyy back on the soy and beet and oats, maybe gave still too much BOSS this time.  Plus she doesn’t help because she still manages to nibble out the ‘good stuff’ and leave the pellets behind.  Then, once she’s done with what she deems good enough, she does her dance...meaning I want my alfalfa..and I jump to her rescue.  She’s got me trained quite well!!  But, that’s the story around here on of the farm..


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 5, 2020)

Oh, in other news, real quick before I resume my chores, since my dinner is gone so darned fast.......my eggs are gone before I can even collect them, and I have to actually call people to tell them when I have them ready!!  The eggs here  are now $3.99 at the store..ours are staying at $2.50.  We are not going to take advantage of people...we bought more chickens to help!!  But, I couldn’t even give them to my son today because I’d promised them to a cus and I didn’t know he needed them.  Boy did he tease me!!  Kids!!  Two people have set up appts to pick out min8 pigs tomorrow....the6 will wear masks and Chris will take them to the barn.  Via advice from our wonderful @B&B Happy goats , I’m putting on FB that people have to make an appointment to come to the farm...because, yes, we are still getting people randomly visiting.  Even though it clearly states that we are closed, except for honor system egg sales in the garage.  Oh, on a sad note, one of my kits, already promised, turned out to be blind.  It’s only about 5weeks old.  They choose it from a picture...and we’re planning to pick her up in a few weeks.  I went out to get pictures today, and her eyes are still shut....and she’s way too small.  But she gets around great, and momma didn’t reject her.  I called the guy and he’s goin* to take a different bunny..a younger one..but I told him he can have her...he thinks he will take her too. He is already getting another one, so what a third?   I hope so, they seem like a very nice family.  They call themselves‘homesteadres’ and hav3 a YouTube channel....my bunnies might be famous?


----------



## lalabugs (Apr 5, 2020)

I thought Busty was a ND mix? What is a planer goat? I googled it, did not come up with anything.


----------



## rachels.haven (Apr 5, 2020)

You may want to make up your mind for sure what you want to do along with her. Then maybe think of a way you can put the flesh back on her. She may be putting it all in the bucket. Maybe not stopping milking completely, but go down to maybe once a day milking with more carbs and less of the high protein stuff but still 2x day feed? IDK for sure there. Fat is important too, but in moderation or it causes runs or bad absorption supposedly. A more experienced goater would know better how to help. Please check with one of them on the best course of action.

My personal mix has only a medium amount of protein, a bit extra fat, and only as many carbs in addition to grain as I add on a goat to goat basis. The mix you are doing has some additions I haven't messed with yet. Someone else might know how to use them properly to help Busty. But I only know the grain, alfalfa, boss, rice bran, and occasionally a little beet pulp.

If you want to disease test her to rule anything out that's an option too. Johnes and CAE can do bad things to a doe. Cae particularly can take a heavy tithe on the joints. Worms are another thing that can waste away a doe. You don't need anything extra working against her under the radar while you're building her up.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 5, 2020)

lalabugs said:


> I thought Busty was a ND mix? What is a planer goat? I googled it, did not come up with anything.


she is part ND, is what I was to,d...I was also told she was planer..which refers to her ears...like an airplane.  It’s an uncommon, and rather new breed, which is why most people know it as the Batman goat, because it was a fad?  I have no clue, it’s just what I was told?  I’m not really sure what she actualy is....this is some pictures of her on the milk stand from the side.  She doesn’t look so bad...but,I think it doesn’t give the whole picture of who she really really is? You know?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 5, 2020)

rachels.haven said:


> You may want to make up your mind for sure what you want to do along with her. Then maybe think of a way you can put the flesh back on her. She may be putting it all in the bucket. Maybe not stopping milking completely, but go down to maybe once a day milking with more carbs and less of the high protein stuff but still 2x day feed? IDK for sure there. Fat is important too, but in moderation or it causes runs or bad absorption supposedly. A more experienced goater would know better how to help. Please check with one of them on the best course of action.
> 
> My personal mix has only a medium amount of protein, a bit extra fat, and only as many carbs in addition to grain as I add on a goat to goat basis. The mix you are doing has some additions I haven't messed with yet. Someone else might know how to use them properly to help Busty. But I only know the grain, alfalfa, boss, rice bran, and occasionally a little beet pulp.
> 
> If you want to disease test her to rule anything out that's an option too. Johnes and CAE can do bad things to a doe. Cae particularly can take a heavy tithe on the joints. Worms are another thing that can waste away a doe. You don't need anything extra working against her under the radar while you're building her up.


I just dewormed her last month... is it possible that she could have them again already?


----------



## lalabugs (Apr 5, 2020)

Our mini nubian had airplane ears. Maybe she is that? Her pictures do not make her look skinny. She has ND so she is at least part milk goat. She will be hippy looking, especially while in milk. Can you feel her spine and ribs? In the pictures she actually looks like she has a fat bulge along her ribs.



			https://adga.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/adga-dairy-goat-body-condition-scoring.pdf
		

This is the ADGA website that shows dairy goats in different body conditions. Look at that and compare her to them. You can put your hands on her, we can only see the pictures. 

I would run a fecal before worming. Did you run a fecal before/after worming her?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 5, 2020)

lalabugs said:


> Our mini nubian had airplane ears. Maybe she is that? Her pictures do not make her look skinny. She has ND so she is at least part milk goat. She will be hippy looking, especially while in milk. Can you feel her spine and ribs? In the pictures she actually looks like she has a fat bulge along her ribs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, it was ivermectin given for lice, and I figured it would also knock out the worms? Yes, she does still have a big ‘ol side look to her.  Looks quite fat.  But, yes her ribs are there I can feel her spine.  I think her body score is about a 3?  But from behind she looks so hollow...that’s what has me concerned.  So, the airplane ears may mean nothing?  Darn, they are what I just adore..this big flopers!,,  well if you don5 think she looks too bad, that’s good news for me..plus, more reason for me to bu6bthe microscope.  I list out one the one I wanted over $5!!  Friday I had to run my pugs poop to the vet..,$15...if I had the scope, it’d have almost paid for itself with that poop now Busty!!  Thanks...once again!!  Good night!!


----------



## Xerocles (Apr 5, 2020)

@Duckfarmerpa1 apolgize for interrupting your journal for this, but I just HAVE to make an observation to @lalabugs . I just noticed that you have a goat named Nyx. My dog is named Nyx. Greek goddess of night (darkness). I was certain that would be a unique name. So pleased to see someone with the same penchant for oddball names.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 5, 2020)

@Xerocles ..NEVER apologize to me for anything!M. I’m glad to have you reading!!  I think you’re a blast!!  Glad to hear from you..I hope things are well at your end?!


----------



## farmerjan (Apr 5, 2020)

Ivermecvtin will do next to nothing for barber pole worms so she could very well be wormy.   I thought that just a little while back you wanted to cut down on the amount of milk she was making, and that was in part the reason behind the feed change.  
If she is wormy, then stopping milking will do little for her to improve her condition.


----------



## Xerocles (Apr 5, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> @Xerocles ..NEVER apologize to me for anything!M. I’m glad to have you reading!!  I think you’re a blast!!  Glad to hear from you..I hope things are well at your end?!


Things are smooth here. Red NZ kits are abt 3 weeks. All surviving so far. Missed re-breeding her yesterday, but so what. Cruella/Cuddles didn't take her last breeding, so she's ready for a repeat also.
Weather here is gorgeous, 70's most days (eat your heart out.) Some few plants started and up to about 6 inches. Waiting until I finish the fence around the garden before putting them in the ground. Fence posts are planted. Just Waiting on the wire to come in at TSC.
Runner Ducks are growing like weeds. I still don't like them, but hoping strongly that they eat bugs like they're supposed to. Otherwise I'm gonna crate them up and ship them to you!
Chickens are going great guns. Eggs 6 for 6 every day. Wish I had some of your customers. I have 9 dozen eggs in the fridge right now. And  I can't give them away. God help me when the ducks get old enough to lay!
All I need now is to move on some Katahdins, and to find me a good farm companion and I'll be walking in high cotton.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 6, 2020)

farmerjan said:


> Ivermecvtin will do next to nothing for barber pole worms so she could very well be wormy.   I thought that just a little while back you wanted to cut down on the amount of milk she was making, and that was in part the reason behind the feed change.
> If she is wormy, then stopping milking will do little for her to improve her condition.


Ok, I’ll get a fecal run!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 6, 2020)

@Xerocles ...first..I don’t want your ducks, so ship them...to @farmerjan !!      So, sheep?  You are that scared off by goats?  I don’t think sheep are that much easier...we’ll perhaps...I don’t know a thing about them, yet...glad to hear your weather is so nice, and of course I’m jealous.  I still need several layers, scarves, etc.  getting snow this week.  But, it’s not as bad as it was!  Glad to hear your garden is coming along so nicely!!  I’m jealous again!  We can’t put anything in the ground until Memorial Day...hey, have you added pictures to you rabbit thread?  I haven’t seen it moving along lately??


----------



## lalabugs (Apr 12, 2020)

@Xerocles I love names that are not usually used. Our mini lamanchas bucks name is Satyr. Though my husband wanted to name him 8 ball. Here is a picture of him. Can you see why he wanted to name him 8 ball? 







@Duckfarmerpa1 have you decided if you will be drying off Busty? I got a picture of Marie today. Her winter coat makes her look thicker in certain spots than she actually is. Her coat is also horrible. It will be amazing to see her healthy.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 12, 2020)

I’m still milking her right now but not pushing her to make more by milking 3x a day.  We went and bought an Alpine/Nubian, not in milk...and a French Alpine, in milk, with her buckling.  I think I made a huge mistake.  These goats are much bigger than I realized...I can barely stand over to trim hooves.   Plus, the one in milk, is a bit...fiesty...if I try to walk her she can take me down...☹️  The other is gorgeous, and very friendly, and I’d love to keep her, but, I’m now afraid, because these gals are much bigger than...yes, I checked them out thoroughly when we bought.  But seeing a goat stand for you is totally different than trying to work with it.   i cried the whole day we bought them...Chris wants me to give it about two weeks.  We’ll see...  Plus, the doe in milk...we’ll, I did screw up on this one...I tested her tests, etc...but, he said she gave a good bit of milk, but still had her kid.  Well, I’m not getting enough to make it worth it...   As of this moment, right now...I just want my herd...no one new.  We’ll see...

the 8 ball is amazing!!  Chris would’ve gotten his choice on that!!   Marie looks good?  Busty isn’t tha5 thin at all.and in the last two days she’s given me a ton of milk...hmm?  👍😀❤️🐐


----------



## Bruce (Apr 12, 2020)

Seems like the Alpine should be a good milker based on breed, no? 
I agree with Chris, give it a few weeks. I'm sure you and each goat need to learn one another and to trust each other. That won't happen overnight.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Right @Bruce ...that’s why I bought these breeds.  The Alpine, it’s her FF, her bag is small..should’ve checked better...my fault on that.  The guy assured me she gave a lot...not the case.  We’ll see, not making any decisions for a week or sooo..we had a lot of changes going on, and it’s getting overwhelming.  We were only going to get the one goat, but the; the two others fell into our lap....BUT...if my Busty gets hurt..all bets are off, and off away they go!!  She is my girl and I will do whatever I need to keep her happy and healthy...forever if it’s up to me!


----------



## lalabugs (Apr 12, 2020)

Do you have pictures of the new goats? Both Alpine and Nubian are huge goats. How old is the buckling that is on the milker? Depending on the age of her buckling, he may be drinking all her milk. Do you happen to have an udder picture? 

The size difference should not be an issue. They will fight at first, to get pecking order established. Once the pecking order is established everything should be good. We introduced Marie into the herd now that the smaller goats are not pregnant. She was introduced to everyone at once. Nyx was the only one who challenged Marie. Nyx was herd queen. Marie is now herd queen. No one got hurt. 

Marie is in horrible shape. I would much rather her have weight to her.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 12, 2020)

Are you separating the buckling before you milk?  If you separate the baby at night and then milk her in the morning you'll get a better idea of how much milk she can really give.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 13, 2020)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Are you separating the buckling before you milk?  If you separate the baby at night and then milk her in the morning you'll get a better idea of how much milk she can really give.


I had him separated when we first got him...she broke the door.  Chris now put reinforced locks on it.  But, I’ve been leaving him with her...because, I just think she’s too muc( goat for me.  It’s a shame too, they are gorgeous...especially Brooke, with her white and black markings...she’s the calm one, but, still too big.  Hard to tell in the pictures of their real size.  They both come up to my (crotch)...their backs..which is why trimming hooves will be a struggle.  I feel like I’m walking a lab on the leash.  And, if they don’t want to move...nothing I can do..but if Maple wants to go...I can’t stay on my feet.  At this point, I don’t care how much milk Maple makes...they are just too big, and it was a bad decision on my part.  Like I said, when we bought them, they stood for me just great....but it wasn’t until real life did I know how truly big they are.  Hard t9 really tell on the milk stan$ the size difference of them and my Busty, she’s in th3 last picture...if you look close you can see where their shoulders meet the stancion and Busty...big difference to a gal who’s 5’4” and 124 lbs on my fattest day...


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 13, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I had him separated when we first got him...she broke the door.  Chris now put reinforced locks on it.  But, I’ve been leaving him with her...because, I just think she’s too muc( goat for me.  It’s a shame too, they are gorgeous...especially Brooke, with her white and black markings...she’s the calm one, but, still too big.  Hard to tell in the pictures of their real size.  They both come up to my (crotch)...their backs..which is why trimming hooves will be a struggle.  I feel like I’m walking a lab on the leash.  And, if they don’t want to move...nothing I can do..but if Maple wants to go...I can’t stay on my feet.  At this point, I don’t care how much milk Maple makes...they are just too big, and it was a bad decision on my part.  Like I said, when we bought them, they stood for me just great....but it wasn’t until real life did I know how truly big they are.  Hard t9 really tell on the milk stan$ the size difference of them and my Busty, she’s in th3 last picture...if you look close you can see where their shoulders meet the stancion and Busty...big difference to a gal who’s 5’4” and 124 lbs on my fattest day...    View attachment 72472View attachment 72473View attachment 72474View attachment 72475View attachment 72476View attachment 72477


I also do realize that there will be a new pecking order to the herd.  But, after seeing it..it’s hard on Busty.  Which makes it hard on me.  I love this goat so much, I’d rather have a small herd...both size and number, than upset her.  I don’t know her age.  I th8nk she’s only got one more breeding season in her, it was har$ on he4 at first because she made too much milk, and I ha$ to milk her down and hold th3 kids so she could nurse.  It’s totally different now, and if they are out of site she bawls like crazy.  I’m a bad goat mom, I can’t stand the bawling, breaks my heart to hear them sad.  I’ll ge5 a picture of !apple’s bag this morning, if sh3 doesn’t trample me first!  The6 probably only weigh...20 mor3 pounds than Busty, but it really makes a difference..,and, I can’t risk reinjury to my back or ankle after comin* so far in life.  Today, at this moment, I’m still plannin*to sell them.  It would be great if someone took them all, because they seem to have bonded pretty well.  Chris put 5 bales of hay in the barn last night, because he now has one of the tractors in my garage.  The goats love  it!!  They play king of the mountain!!  It just s fills my heart with such happiness to see them all happy.

oh, did I mention tha5 w3 bough5 two more semi-trailers?  I’m not thrilled that I can’t ge5 my barn, as I’d love.  Chris points out, the barn I’d want would be at least $35,000....so, I suppose having th3 wayyyy back yard is go8n*bto look like a trailer park..ugh.  but this first one, made very nice outside...painted, windows, beautiful door.  The on3 will be another barn, just for goats.  Kidding stalls, milk room..can’t wait!  The other will be for storage, kiddin* boxes, wood, and hay.  Our attic is ginormous.  But, I don5 want Chris up and down th3 steps so much.  Me either!  That’s wher3 he has ‘the hardware store p’ that he bough5 out...it doesn’t even take a fraction of the attic...but, the steps...jus5 too many.  We ar3 trying to mak3 th8ngs as easy as we can, since there is sooo much work.

my family heard how muc( th3 pigs sell for, and how many bunnies I sold..46.  They don5 thin’ beeed8n* goats is very profitable.  It’s true, not when you only ge5 a few kids per goat, and then 8 don’t want to sell any of them!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 13, 2020)

Oh and, @Bruce , my plan to chunk up..is working pretty well!  Chris keeps feeding me breakfast delights, sandwich muffins while I’m in th3 barn.  And I can’t help my love  affair with chocolate!  Oh well, that was the plan..and I really could use the pounds...so, I guess I’m doing pretty good in that department!!  Yesterday, for Easter, we had the traditional ham, etc.  then for dinner Chris surprised me with giant shrimp and all the fixings.  It was a nice treat!  The only problem is, we don5 typically ge5 to eat dinner until 7:30-8 pm...wish, one day we’d get in for a nice hot meal at a decent time?


----------



## rachels.haven (Apr 13, 2020)

I've heard alpines can be hard headed. You may want to check if you can return them to the breeder once you've given them a fair shake if you still feel they are too much for you. That's rough.
Maybe think disease tested docile saanen or lamancha in the future if you want more milk. People also love their Nubians (not me personally, but some people).


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 13, 2020)

Mini nubians are way cool, easier to milk than our ND goats


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 13, 2020)

I do plan to call the people that I bought them from, and see what they say?  Brooke‘s owner is really nice..but she doesn’t want anymore goats.  She got rid of them all, we had our puck, took Brooke, and she sold the others the same day.  I really think i need to stop concentrating on the milk part of my goats.  Yes, it’s a bonus...but, as Chris says we don’t need the money for the cheese, etc..and it takes a lot of work.  Milking Busty gives us tons of milk.  Yes, this Alpine, Maple is very hard-headed.  I tried to walk her again today.  No luck, she almost took me down, so I le5 the leash go.

im going to call the former owners...if the6 don’t want them back, try to sell as a trio.  Then, just try to keep the goats simple, for now..and enjoy them!!  Cut down my work load, as it revs up for growing season.  Thanks guys!!  Mini Nubians, sound very cute!!  As of today, right this moment, I just want my goats...they can/cannot breed.  We can kind of keep it a closed herd that way. And, as long as Busty is around, I’d like her to be the lead.  When I got a Honey and Sugar, the transition wasn’t bad.  There is still some bullying...not between the moms.  Guess that’s to be expected....

ok, going to go deliver eggs now...in the pouring rain...ugh.  Chris is driving!


----------



## chickens really (Apr 13, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I do plan to call the people that I bought them from, and see what they say?  Brooke‘s owner is really nice..but she doesn’t want anymore goats.  She got rid of them all, we had our puck, took Brooke, and she sold the others the same day.  I really think i need to stop concentrating on the milk part of my goats.  Yes, it’s a bonus...but, as Chris says we don’t need the money for the cheese, etc..and it takes a lot of work.  Milking Busty gives us tons of milk.  Yes, this Alpine, Maple is very hard-headed.  I tried to walk her again today.  No luck, she almost took me down, so I le5 the leash go.
> 
> im going to call the former owners...if the6 don’t want them back, try to sell as a trio.  Then, just try to keep the goats simple, for now..and enjoy them!!  Cut down my work load, as it revs up for growing season.  Thanks guys!!  Mini Nubians, sound very cute!!  As of today, right this moment, I just want my goats...they can/cannot breed.  We can kind of keep it a closed herd that way. And, as long as Busty is around, I’d like her to be the lead.  When I got a Honey and Sugar, the transition wasn’t bad.  There is still some bullying...not between the moms.  Guess that’s to be expected....
> 
> ok, going to go deliver eggs now...in the pouring rain...ugh.  Chris is driving!


Definitely Denise...Just have pets and enjoy the goats. I can't wait till tomorrow to get my other two pet goats. 👍🐐🐐🐐🐐❤️


----------



## Bruce (Apr 13, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> They both come up to my (crotch)...their backs..which is why trimming hooves will be a struggle.


Seems like a pretty short animal to me!! Any shorter and I (at 6'2") would be forever tripping over a goat the size of Busty. Of course four legged animals get a lot more stability and traction than we 2 legged animals. They do need to be respectful of their people!



Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> if the6 don’t want them back, try to sell as a trio.


At least you can honestly sell them as being too big and strong for YOU!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 13, 2020)

Bruce said:


> Seems like a pretty short animal to me!! Any shorter and I (at 6'2") would be forever tripping over a goat the size of Busty. Of course four legged animals get a lot more stability and traction than we 2 legged animals. They do need to be respectful of their people!
> 
> 
> At least you can honestly sell them as being too big and strong for YOU!


Yes, I answered a few ads on FB looking for goats.  I was totally honest..it’s not th3 goats’ fault..it’s mine for not realizing how big the6 are.  The6 weigh about 70 lbs..Busty is about 50...Honey is 37lbs.  Huge difference when you work with them as much as I do.  I hate to say this, because it makes me sound like a dope, but what a learning experience!!  I whined for weeks about wanting an Alpine goat...so, he got me these!  Then, I turn around and realized they are too powerful of a goat.  My goats are lap goats...literally.  Honey lays across my lap with her legs dangling.  She’s a momma, but sh3 doesn’t make room for her kid on my lap     As soon as we get this mess, that I made, taken care of..and hopefully to one good home...then I can get back enjoy8n* the farm....just the way it is!!


----------



## Xerocles (Apr 13, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> As soon as we get this mess, that I made, taken care of..and hopefully to one good home...then I can get back enjoy8n* the farm....just the way it is!!


YOU??? I doubt it. There's still alpacas, donkeys, bees, pheasants, pea fowl and a sundry other selection of beasties you haven't explored yet. You've only just BEGUN to drive yourself crazy!   
Have fun with the goats.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 14, 2020)

@Xerocles ...you’re such a smarty pants, but, probably right?  But not for now.  I don’t even like my ducklings this time around.  Just too busy. Someone is coming tomorrow to look at all three goats...that would be a Blessing if they went together.   Plus, I told my friend who Wants the cheese and milk that I can’t supply her like I’d hoped. She was bummed but understood.  That was a huge worry on me, telling her...but, now that’s done!


----------



## Bruce (Apr 14, 2020)

Maybe SHE needs the Alpines, then she can make her own cheese


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 14, 2020)

@Bruce , you’re a riot!  My friend is very nice, but not the type up for any manual labor, if you get my drift?  But, I’m still going to supply her store with tons of eggs, and some cheese for her here and there.  That should give me a happy ballence.  We have wayyy too much milk for just us....Busty does a great job!  ❤️❤️❤️  I have a lady coming tomorrow to look at all three goats.  It would be so nice if they went together, since they are getting on so good.  I will admit, I’d love to keep Brooke, the calm 6yr old, she’s such a sweetheart.  But, she does get stubborn when I try to ge5 her back in the pen...oh well...


----------



## Baymule (Apr 15, 2020)

Maybe you need to do better research on breeds before jumping in the deep end, then realizing that you can't swim. That is how most of us operate, but you do have some special health needs to consider. Would hate for you to get hurt.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 15, 2020)

@Baymule , you are totally right...I thought I knew a bunch about Alpines, but I was more focused on the milk.  I’ve seen pictures of them standing in a line, next to people at big farms...showing off the udders.  But, it was very hard to tell their size. After this experience, I’m only sticking to my small breeds.  Hopefully Busty will be my largest goat that way, and she’s a peach.  When we go to breed, I’m also going to make sure the buck is smaller than the girlies...we did that last year, with bunnies, etc.  That is why we weathered Willy, because we could easily see he would be too big.  Yes, this was a hard learning experience, for me, Chris and especially the goats!!    I hate that this is the way it all turned out.  When I spoke to the people interested in them, I gave them, weight, height, etc..so they were aware of the size first!  This has caused me a ton of worry, and concern.  Last night Chris even had a hard time with .maple on a leash.  Brooke is absolutely no trouble and I wish I could keep her because she is sooo sweet.  The dairy farm we got her from, used to take her to all of their events, to sell soap, etc.  But, even though she is sweet, I know down the line the size will be an issue...so, I’d rather sell her with Maple and Ozzy, since they seem bonded pretty well.  Even my biggest pig, doesn’t give me a worry, but they are a gentle breed and I don’t have to work with them as much with goats,  So, yes, this was a hard one to swallow.  I’m praying the6 will be happy at their new farm.  They are good, nice goats, just very head-strong, body strong...   Thanks everyone for your input and support! Means a ton!😀👍


----------



## chickens really (Apr 15, 2020)

Denise we all learn as we go...👍
I think your doing great figuring out what works and what doesn't for you. As you know I have Fancy a pure fainting goat and Ozzy who is Fainting goat Nigerian cross wether. Today I'm supposed to be be getting two Nigerian Does. I finally have my fence to where Fancy can't get out. Took 8 foot high fences for a tiny bad goat..😂❤️


----------



## rachels.haven (Apr 15, 2020)

Until they go, try convincing them they want to do what you want because it's in their self interest (a handful of alfalfa pellets in a big can rattled or an animal cracker in the hand some times works) and be very consistent in your routine and handling of them. That is my approach and I rarely have to manhandle my goats, except to drag the bucks off the stand at spa day. That being said, part of the reason I like lamanchas is that they are at least partially laid back people pleasers (my nigerians aren't though, but are selfish, greedy, competitive little things, bless their hearts, but they catch on fast).


----------



## Bruce (Apr 15, 2020)

If Brooke doesn't go I'd bet you could deal with just her. 



chickens really said:


> Took 8 foot high fences for a tiny bad goat..


 8 foot is for deer!! A little fainting goat shouldn't be able to clear even a 4' fence.


----------



## chickens really (Apr 15, 2020)

Bruce said:


> If Brooke doesn't go I'd bet you could deal with just her.
> 
> 
> 8 foot is for deer!! A little fainting goat shouldn't be able to clear even a 4' fence.


She could clear 4 foot fence and jump up on my 6 foot high dog kennel...Never under estimate a goat! 😂😳
Her looking for a way to get out! 

8 foot fence..😂👏🐐🐐


----------



## Bruce (Apr 15, 2020)

I guess she needs a couple of strands of hot wire to keep her off the fence.


----------



## rachels.haven (Apr 15, 2020)

That looks like my dwarf goats' "huh-uh, oh no you didn't!" face. Mark of a snot goat, it is!


----------



## chickens really (Apr 15, 2020)

Bruce said:


> I guess she needs a couple of strands of hot wire to keep her off the fence.


Don't need hot wire as of today. Possibly if she gets more tricky? 😂😳🙈


----------



## chickens really (Apr 15, 2020)

rachels.haven said:


> That looks like my dwarf goats' "huh-uh, oh no you didn't!" face. Mark of a snot goat, it is!


Sorry I don't understand the terminology?


----------



## rachels.haven (Apr 15, 2020)

Here are some dumb gifs to sort of illustrate the phenomenon. Not all my goats do it, just one doe and her doe kids (and the mom seems to be doing it less lately). They give me THAT look, stick their noses straight up in the air, and prance forcefully away in an exaggerated fashion and more often than not run into other goats because they can't see with their heads thrown back. They also throw tantrums though, so they may be broken goats.
Links to Gifs.
(edited, never mind, links don't work!)
You may have to see it done by humans, in conversation in real life for it to make sense, and not trumped up gifs but on goats it seems to mean "oh no you didn't...
...close the stall door before I snuck out to get grain
...not give me treats I thought I was entitled to
...give attention or food to the wrong goat in front of me
...prevent me from biting you hard especially on the skin when your jacket comes up as you hang sky high hay bags
...flick me on the nose when I did bite you
...et c. "
The other goats don't reciprocate or seem to have time for it and if the offended one gets in their way they will slam them so it really seems to serve no purpose other than a futile (funny) dominance display towards humans when they get "stumped" or stymied. It seems almost freaking human.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 16, 2020)

chickens really said:


> Sorry I don't understand the terminology?


I think she mean mean, a little “snot”, like you’d say to a child who’s being mischievous...🤣🤣🤣


----------



## chickens really (Apr 16, 2020)

Denise I just had to post my new girls here. Dottie and Heidi ❤️🐐🐐


----------



## Bruce (Apr 16, 2020)

rachels.haven said:


> Not all my goats do it, just one doe and her doe kids


So is it nature or nurture??


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 16, 2020)

chickens really said:


> Denise I just had to post my new girls here. Dottie and Heidi ❤🐐🐐View attachment 72598View attachment 72599


They are just beautiful!!  Better seeing them on my computer screen than my little phone!!  Are they mingling in with Ozzy and Fancy ok?


----------



## chickens really (Apr 17, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> They are just beautiful!!  Better seeing them on my computer screen than my little phone!!  Are they mingling in with Ozzy and Fancy ok?


I haven’t introduced them yet. I want to tame them first.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 17, 2020)

So, we’re now looking, casually, for a ND buck, or buckling for the fall.  Yesterday we went to see a young buck.  He was about 6 months old...but no stink.  Small privates, very timid, which, that might have been a plus.  But, we were concerned about the fact that he wasn’t, doing the buck thing at this point...the tinkle on the face?  I know the6 can start that rather young.  The man said he got him to breed his does, but nothin* happened.  So, he had been exposed to does for months and still no stink.  So we passed.  So, here’s my question...if we buy a buckling now...is there a darned good chance he won’t be old enoug( to breed this fall?  Or was this lad just a fluke?  Or, was it just that he was not in rut?  Plus, if we buy a buckling, how do we know, that he’ll be small enough to breed with all my girls?  At this point my smallest gal is Roxy, Busty’s doeling.  She’s taller than the Pygmy twins but not near as chubby..🤣.  
im trying to milk Honey now.  Got an idea from @Jesusfreak101  to tie her from the ceiling...yep, you heard that right!  Hobbles don’t work, nothing does.  So, we made a strap with a nice cloth saddle for her belly, I hook it to the wall.  shes not suspended, but she can’t lay down.  It’s working pretty good.  Now I just have to separate he4 from Sugar for a hard wean.  Sugar is too chunky and too old to still be on the test.  Plus, I want that milk....Honey will be in the othe4 fenced area tomorrow, after we time to fix the little hole she has found to dig under.  She is sooo bad!    Sugar usually nurses through the fence.  If that happens, I’ll have to lick up Honey, but I don’t want the kids lef5 out in the cold weather right now, so my plan might need postponed for a week or so?  Always something...oh well, could be much worse!!

w3 sold the goats to a local friend.  All together.  So, I can actually go see Brooke.  I’m happy with that solution.


----------



## chickens really (Apr 17, 2020)

Nigerian Dwarfs breed all year long. Not like other breeds that only come into season in the Fall. I am happy that you found a home for the other goats so quickly. I bet you are very relieved..


----------



## rachels.haven (Apr 17, 2020)

It's not face peeing season right now, so I wouldn't worry about that. They will anyway, but not as often.
ND bucks can breed very early, so he will very likely be able to do his job in the fall. 6 months is the point that one of the lines i have can just start to reliably breed...maybe. The other option is a buckling that wants to breed from 6 weeks on and I have some of those too. It depends on if they are dominant and high hormone enough. This buckling is young. If you are worried about his lack of settling does you can always find another to buy instead BUT I don't think this buckling was fairly judged in his current home. He's still a baby.

Personally I'd look more at what his dam's udder and teats look like at least. You may have to milk daughters and you don't want to wind up milking cat teats. Maybe evaluate some general soundness conformation. Definitely evaluate temperament and feet. He's half your herd. You could potentially have a herd full of goats that look just like him in a few years.

If you put him in with your does when you want babies in at least 5 months, chances are you will definitely have babies unless the does either a) don't like him or b)he's infertile, but I get the impression it's on the rarer side to have an infertile goat buck.

But if you do get him, my opinion is that he should be allowed to grow out at least until fall before expected to perform, poor dear.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Apr 17, 2020)

I agree my last buck wouldnt practice even mounting my does until he got to be 6 monthish he was a nubian. The buckling i have now he a brat he all about it and mine are seasonal breeders. They won't come in to their first heat until August so yah he a game little guy. I don't have the ability to seperate quite yet mostly because we need them on the front pasture. And I refuse to put more fencing on a land that we aren't staying at. We plan to move next year if possibly sooner.  No reason to waste the fencing when the girls hit their first heat they get breed at this point I am okay with that. I have plans for the milk i gonna get a milk separator and make butter and all thing dairy😎


----------



## GardnerHomestead (Apr 17, 2020)

I think all bucks are different, my ND buck bred all my does at 4 months old. He produced 13 kids this year, 6 bucklings, and they are all different, some are all over their sisters at 2 weeks old and some are much more laid back and dont show alot of buckish behavior.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 18, 2020)

Ok, here’s another question.  I have a chance to buy a beautiful mini oberhasli buck, with good ratios, and a mini oberhasli doe in milk.  I. Pretty sure I want the doe.  If I buy the buck..will all tg3 kids he produces turn out looking like typical oberhasli?  I’ve seen his off spring, and, yes, they are typical brow; with blank.  They are beautiful goats, don’t get me wrong.  But, I love that my goats all look so different..,all the colors, the variety...  I figure if I just buy the doe, I will only have the kids of her that look like the oberhasli goats.  But I will have some of the milk lines.  The mini oberhasli has been crossed with ND, so they are a smaller breed, and more the right size for me.  The guy thinks the doe weighs about 40 lbs and buck about 50.  That’s perfect size.  He said buck is 26” at the back.  Also doable.  But, I just don’t want all the same looking goats, and everything I’ve read, the crosses, do turn out to look the same since the oberhasli is the dominant gene.

well, now I guess I have to try to convince Chris that a buckling would be able to do the job after all?  We were just so disappointed by the buck we saw the other day...that he wants a proven buck.  But, they are harder to find.


----------



## rachels.haven (Apr 18, 2020)

That depends on what's hiding in his genes. I think they are supposed to be consistent but I could be wrong. Worst case, even if he does only throw one color, if you love him and love the mini obers, you will probably get used to the color. They are at least a pretty color, imo.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Apr 18, 2020)

My thought is you can have him for one breed season and if you dont like what what you get you can always sale him and find a buck you do like.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 18, 2020)

Well, he who hesitates is lost.  They sold the oberhasli buck.  But we’re getting the doe in Milk!  Might be getting a buckling?  But there is a nice ND BUCK 17 minutes away, so, we are going to check them both out and decide.  I think having the ND buck would be more marketable in this area...everyone seems to want those goats.  So, we’re going to wait and see once we get to both places and see.  I’m excited!


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 18, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Well, he who hesitates is lost.  They sold the oberhasli buck.  But we’re getting the doe in Milk!  Might be getting a buckling?  But there is a nice ND BUCK 17 minutes away, so, we are going to check them both out and decide.  I think having the ND buck would be more marketable in this area...everyone seems to want those goats.  So, we’re going to wait and see once we get to both places and see.  I’m excited!


Just a thought, but, if you can, see if you can milk the mini and try her milk while you’re there...not all milk tastes the same


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 19, 2020)

Well, we went and bout the ND buck, he is such a sweet buck!!  I never in my life was around such a nice buck!  Plus he only has these “button” type horns...big blue eyes.  One the ride home he was trying to live up the doe we bought!  We bought the min8 oberhasli doe and her doeling.  They came from a pretty big farm, so the mom is pretty skittish but I’m hopping with some time and love she’ll come around just fine.  The doelings already was sucking up my love last night, so that’s not a worry!😀👍❤ The buck is short and stawky, maybe 50lbs? Doesn’t like his hooves messed with, but that’ll come in time. The doe is 35 at best. I need to get her grained..but that’s not a big deal either. Tried her milk..tastes good to us. Nice and thick! Good stream! Yesterday was the first time she was ever milked and she did pretty good. Kicked my bowl 5 times..ugh! But, that happens. Might have to use some hobbles. But, now we have 10 goats and I am done buying goats. This is my closed herd. They can breed, well sell a bunch, keep a few...rotate a buck down the line. But, with nice big blue eyes, and his gentle disposition, and he doesn’t stink!! I’m sure We’ll keep this guy around for a long time! His name is Ferdinand!😀. We named the doe, Brandy, and the doeling Cookie....keeping with our stripper theme🤣🤣🤣🤣 oh, I put the doeling in with my goats because Ferdinand was trying his magic on her and I was scared she would get hurt   I know she should be quarantined but I don’t have any other place to keep her   So  is it ok to keep her with my goats  she’s had all her shots  or should I put her back with her mom and my buck in the quarantine pen and hope she doesn’t get pregnant?  Seems like a terrible risk


----------



## Bruce (Apr 19, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> and I am done buying goats


 
OK, I'll believe it when I don't see you posting about looking at goats .... for about 6 months!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 19, 2020)

@Bruce ...at least I HOPE I am DONE buying goats!!🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 21, 2020)

Rain all week.  One piglet is really struggling.  Had the vet out yesterday.  She gav3 is some tips, but it’s just got to eat more.  We’re going to put creep feed in...in a little box, so mom can’t get it.  Our other pig was not bred!!  So mad because we paid for two bred pigs!!  So now we have to put her with our boa4 and try again.  Chris has been over feeding her, because she doesn’t let the momma get enough feed, so, it will be harder to breed and farrow her now...ugh!  The new goats are doing great.  The doe, is skittish, but once I get her in the barn and start to milk her she settles down.  Then I hold her on my lab and snuggle for awhile.  The buck is just super friendly...no issues there.  He’s not aggressive..he’s just so nice! Pretty blue eyes!!  No stink. But is proven!!  Good stats!  The doelings is doing really well with the kids.  Honey is mean to her.  I hate that.  Busty likes her when they aren’t eating.  If they are eating she butts her out...hard.  So, I hold her on my lap and feed her a little grain.  But, after feed, Busty let’s her lay in the stall with the other kids.  They all got to free range a tiny bit yesterday.  It’s a muddy mess, and the vet said to keep them inside until it dries up.  But, Cookie did really well keepin* with them.  I was goin* to tether her, but a Chris said she’d be fine...he was right.  Don’t tell him I said said that!!🤣


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 28, 2020)

So, when I was looking for a buck, I joined a group in PA on FB for goats.  Now this is the funny part....I keep get these notifications from this group...people asking all kinds of goat questions...you know what...I know most of the answers...thanks to you all!!  I find myself, reading the questions, and thinking in my brain the answers, then I see what people replied.  Some are right, some are way off.  Sometimes I put in my thoughts, sometimes I just ‘like’ the best replies....I just get a big kick out of the fact that now I can read some questions, I seem to know some answers...thank all of you!!😀❤️👍🐐


----------



## Bruce (Apr 28, 2020)

I hope you are gracefully correcting those that are way off. Without proper knowledge people do things they shouldn't do.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 28, 2020)

Bruce said:


> I hope you are gracefully correcting those that are way off. Without proper knowledge people do things they shouldn't do.


Ummm, welll, I don’t over step, I just sayyy..’here’s my two cents, take it for what it’s worth...’. Because, I’m still learning, and, heaven forbid I got something wrong!!  But, I use the ‘like’ symbol an awful lot when I know the other person has said the right info...🤣. Guess I’m chicken?


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 28, 2020)

In any situation relaying your own personal experience can never be a bad thing.....those that never admit they are wrong, can never be right....so, never besitate to share what ya believe...just always admit and apologize if it turns out to be wrong....experience is the Best teacher.....


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 28, 2020)

@Duckfarmerpa1 I also “like” correct responses and only add my two cents if something hasn’t already been answered and I _know _I know the answer or have experience like @CntryBoy777 said. 
I don’t think I’m chicken lol just not a fan of too much repetition. Of course, you could always respond to the one you like by saying “yes, this!” or something along those lines 😉


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 29, 2020)

Sooo....i locked Busty up today because it was wet and her hooves, etc..but let the kids out to play.  I had their hooves taped up.  Busty was just off her game this morning, just grouchy, not sure if it’s because I separated Honey..so, I let her rest in the barn...well...turns out she’s been nursing all four kids!  Not Sugar, but Stormy’s kid’s and her own kid’s too!  I went to milk her..geez she was huge!  Like before!  I had thought her milk slowed down, because well, I read it does after awhile..the kids are older..I’m not, actively weaning...she kicks them off a bit..but obviously..not very much!!  So, I told Chris about the  situation...now we have to figure out where to put another goat...he just built these cute little steps, Steve things, for the kids, because they had to stay in..and they can jump over the stall..and, unfortunately, back out of it too...they are really bad!! It makes me laugh really hard, and I don’t scold them..I just take videos...so I hate to take down their steps and put up another stall.....my goodness..these guys are sooo funny!!  We let them out of ‘jail’ meaning the fenced area..so they could be free range again because they left the precious pine trees alone...really they just ate all the branches they could reach...🤣.  But now they found bushes by the house....oh goodness..they are going to be back in jail very soon!!  I just love to see their little bums go hopping through the fields sooo fast and doing that crazy jump...they never seem to be as happy when they are behind the fence....plus..when they are free, I’m right with them and they get to walk around and ‘GP help’ me with my work...  what would I ever do without goats?  I think we have enough milk tonight to actually make ice cream for ourselves!!  What a bonus!!🤣❤️😀🐐👍


----------



## rachels.haven (Apr 29, 2020)

That would probably help take the condition off your dairy goat there. 
Enjoy the extra milk!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 29, 2020)

All that goat trading! Eventually you will get the group you want, then you can breed for the traits you want.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 29, 2020)

I think I have it now!  We sold the alpine/Nubian and French alpine set...they were just too big...bought two mini oberhasli, and a ND buck...all have good genes, and very good personality..the buck has blue eyes and polled!!  And, he is sweet!!  He doesnt jump on me, or rear..nothing!!  The min8 oberhasli doe is about 35 lbs..smaller than my ND doe..perfect size, more milk!  (And much easier to milk!). I didn’t want this many goats...but, now that I have them, I realize it’s not as hard when they are the right size and demeanor.👍😀🐐


----------



## rachels.haven (Apr 29, 2020)

No, that's what I discovered when I went from dwarfs to lamancha. Goats that agree with you even if there are more/larger than what you had before are a piece of cake. They just have to fit you. I'm glad you found a fit.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (May 1, 2020)

So, big changes here since one week ago...I’m sort of making big progress with milking Honey!  Yeah!  She only kicks the bowl when he4 feed is running low.  Had to hard-core wean all the kids, started yesterday..ugh, I’m horrible at this!  But I’m sticking to my guns this time!  They ar3 four months old..the well is dry..at least them...not to me!!  We had to castrate min8 piglets today...ugh. We pu5 it off a# long as we could.  But w3 had to do it today so they would be healed in time for pick up day next week!  I have almost 3veryone scheduled...I have my contracts all written out.  I don’t have our logo scanned into the computer, not sure how to do it...yet! Chris is going to be such a mess next week!  He is soooo attached to those piglet ps...it’s like me and the goats.  He rolls around in the hay with them.  We did 5he castrating, within the next two hours, he went out to the barn four times to check on them..the6 were fine!❤️👍🐷.   We wanted to get a new feeder pig ..full grown..yesterday, but today he decided against it..said he can5 handle that many loses in a week.  But, w3 are going to pick up a new min8 pig and a bunny at TS on Sunday. In the parking lot.  We can add he4 as a breeder.  The bunny, I need for my crosses.  The work schedule has us ragged right now, but it will settle afte4 piglet and bunny pick up day...👍😀❤️🐷🐰. Sorry about my rant this morning on the coffe thread...I’m sure most of you know, I do t usually speak my mind. But I got aggravated by the people ‘jumping on the farm wagon’ as a temporary thing’ leaving animals in their wake.  I know we plan to help out some of the dropped animals, after Covid is a thing I of  the past.  We could use a few more chickens, and always some more bunnies!!


----------



## Baymule (May 2, 2020)

Your rant is well justified. Once things go back to some version of abnormal, I’m pretty sure there will be animal dumping. I really hope this Covid episode has opened people’s eyes on how fragile our food supply really is. Some may even stick with it, some won’t. At the very least, there may be a few more preppers out there. Most, if not all of us here are already on that mindset.


----------



## rachels.haven (May 2, 2020)

I've got to ask a question: What is it with men and their pigs?


----------



## purplequeenvt (May 2, 2020)

rachels.haven said:


> I've got to ask a question: What is it with men and their pigs?



That's a good question! We got a potbelly pig that was supposed to be dinner a couple months after we got him and here it is almost 2 years later and the pig is still around. He'll come up to you and grunt when you've got his food, but he doesn't want to be pet.

The pig stayed behind when I moved and my dad won't arrange to get him butchered.


----------



## rachels.haven (May 2, 2020)

purplequeenvt said:


> That's a good question! We got a potbelly pig that was supposed to be dinner a couple months after we got him and here it is almost 2 years later and the pig is still around. He'll come up to you and grunt when you've got his food, but he doesn't want to be pet.
> 
> The pig stayed behind when I moved and my dad won't arrange to get him butchered.



Your dad sent you off and kept the pig? Lol. *gasp*
Personally, even if pigs didn't make me sneeze and itch like cats I'd still be afraid my husband would become smitten.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (May 2, 2020)

Mine doesn't like the pigs i am the one that does thats funny most men i know don't like them.


----------



## farmerjan (May 2, 2020)

My son likes to look at the pigs for a few minutes, then that's it.  I am the one that really liked them.  So it's not just a "man thing".


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (May 4, 2020)

Oh I love the pigs too! But the mom hates me because I had to reach my hand inside of her during* the delivery, and she has not forgotten!!  These pigs were sweet as pie until the piglets dropped..,now, it’s don’t touch or I’ll eat you!  Even Chris got bit!  Hard too!!  But he had several layers on!!  Two pigs left today..he is heartbroken.  He’s in on the recliner, holding another.  We had to castrate them on Saturday..not fun.  We were sooo nervous.  But, it actually isn’t hard at all, just scarey.  The last piglets leave on Friday...even the tiny one that we worry about.  If something EVER happens to her, our neighbor who bought her gets his first pick of a new batch for free, and this is 3ven if it’s 20 years down the road!!🤣. Originally, the people we bought them from, said to put in the contract that we would not take them back.  Chris said ‘no way’..of course we will..these are my guys!!  So, with tiny piggies all through the house, I just want him to remember this when it comes time for me to bottle feed some goats and I need to keep 5hem in the house!!  🤣🤣. We did get a new pig on Sunday...she’s a mini too.  She was neglectEd, and her hooves wrapped way up in the air, and she’s only two!  First thing we did was take care of those!!  Then we put her with our boars.  She’s much bigger than both of them, and it was quite funny to see them, they need a step ladder!!  Tomorrow is piglet, rabbit pick up day..two piggies and about 20 rabbits.  I’ve got everyone coming on the hour so there will not be many people here at once.  And, at 8 pm, I’m buying three bunnies, to replace two I accidentally sold, and a bonus chocolate.   I got scared before Covid that I had too many breeding rabbits, so I sold two...boy do I regret it!!  So, I’m buying those breeds back.im losing money..but I guess it’s a good lesson learned?  Ok, good night all...here’s a random picture of some good stuff one the farm


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (May 6, 2020)

Sooo, it has been soooo crazy here.  A lady who called me wayyy before the piglets were born to reserve two...well she picked them up...as she was leaving, she asked about the return policy on hers.  I was caught off guard and said...maybe?    5am next morning she gave up...the piglet was left outside..unattended and ran away.  neigh had to get her.  Then she was scared all night and hid under the bad..who could blame her?  The lady did no research, didn’t read my information or my instructions..I was texting and calling these people every few days with info of how to get prepared..she did nothing.  So, against what we were advised to do, we took her back, because Chris was afraid she was going to be hurt.  The lady wanted all her money back.  We decided that if we can sell he4 we will give her half back.  Now, she’s weaned, can’t go back to mom, living in the house..,which a Chris loves..I don’t...who has time?  I forget to feedthe fish, and my beloved dog, because I forget to feed myself some days!  Ugh! Have a rabbit deal tomorrow with a guy, who, as it turns out, isn’t very nice.  I’m dreading it.  I sold him 8 rabbits...I actually went out and bought one to replace the one, because I knew he was going to eat her.  I know, it’s not my business...but he didn’t tell me that until wayyy after the deal...I wouldn’t have agreed to sell my pets for the freezer.  I know some of you, and that’s fine.  I did before...Chris ate some...but, I’m much happier when they go to smiling faces of children instead of someone’s belly.  So, I’m wising up...feeling out my customers...if they want a pair..I’m asking..why, what for, etc.  if I get a hint of dinner, I think I’m going to just say no.  So, Chris has decided to rent some of our land to area residents for garden plots. 20’x20’...for $50 /summer.  Area we weren’t goin* to use anyways.  It’s of& the road for easy access and they can park on our very long driveway, so they won’t be a bother.  I think people will be really interested...he loves his new plow!  But we had a lot of snow today, we’ll 1”....but that’s still too much for ?May!  Obviously bunn are selling great.  In fact,pe keep calling wanting to buy all of our animals!!  Even our neighbor asked us for chicken poop!!  🤣. Chris obliged...we have wayyy too much!  Oh, did I mention the 4 broody hens?  Yep, they were in the nest boxes every night, for a long time before I put them in chicken jail...I’ve only gotten an egg or two since about a week.  How long do I keep them in there?  One is my very favorite hen! 😞. Ok, good night!  Thanks for reading!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 6, 2020)

Ya may want to research your "liability" before allowing others on to your property....we always think of people as responsible and respectful....however, even if there is only 1 that isn't...it could be the "nightmare" ya never wished ya had.....if ya rent a parcel, there are state laws that give them rights on your land.....just be careful!!....


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (May 6, 2020)

Oh, geez, never thought of that..great point!!  Thanks!!  We HAVE been been asked if people could rent out the farm for kids’ birthday parties....and, although it might sound fun...it would be a disaster waiting to happen.  Ani stressed, us stressed, the work before, the work after, might even have a bunny list..and heaven forbid, someone got hurt??  So, we have declined.  Friends have brought kids over...but it’s at their own risk, and that’s...obvious..I warn everyone..wear boots, wear your hair up because goats eat hair, etc...but, I don’t want a bunch of people runn8ng around, etc.  we e also had a TON of people ask if their kids, I mean 8-12 year olds could work for us!!  Seriously?  I’ve dodged the question, because I’m the type that doesn’t know how to say ‘no’..but last week Chris flat out said, we are not a baby-sitting service...I think she still wants her son to come help me scoop poop.  It’s like the Covid situation, everyone else has time, farmers don’t, we’re busier than ever!!  But people stop by, or want to Zoom...etc...come to buy a bunny and want to stay an hour...ugh. Thanks for the tip @CntryBoy777 !!


----------



## Baymule (May 7, 2020)

X2 on the liability. Parties, renting a piece for a garden, not only no, but he// no to that on our place. Nope. We carry a policy so that if anyone consumes meat, eggs or produce from our farm, gets sick for any reason, blames up and sues us, they won't walk away with our farm.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (May 7, 2020)

Wow i forgot about that. Makes you wonder what a fan should and should not sale. I have had friends get eggs and some wanted to (was not that long ago) give the calf a bottle. I don't let anyone feed or near the animals. I planning to sale some gosling and I probably meet them off farm to do the deal just because i personally dont trust people near my human kids.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 7, 2020)

Liabilities  ,...just say NO


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (May 7, 2020)

Yeah, we have the produce and egg licsence, don’t sell meat...got it for the milk too...what a major hassle..and now with Covid the lady that wanted all the cheese, her store is shut down!  A restaurant wants it, but not until they are open, and can have it on the mend, or as a special.  So, for now I’ve got gallons in the freezer...I’ve put it on sale on FB...but Chris doesn’t want me to do that because of all the work I put into it.id rather it ge5 enjoyed!


----------



## Bruce (May 7, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> We decided that if we can sell he4 we will give her half back.


Seems reasonable. REALLY sorry the lady is such a loser that she didn't prep for the pig.


----------



## farmerjan (May 7, 2020)

Having a license does not cover you for liability.  We have a huge liability policy for our farming operation so that if anyone gets hurt even coming to get hay, we will not lose everything we have worked our butts off for.   You will have to check for rules and such,  as having people on the property to even have a garden plot will wind up with you having people where they are not supposed to be  on your property.  Plus the possibility of them bringing their dog to the garden and it running loose and killing or just terrorizing the animals, because they wanted it to be able to run out in the country.....  
What if someone opens a gate and lets an animal out..... 
You need to talk to your insurance person before you go letting people on the property.  There is always one that will "sue you in a NY minute".....  You really need to know what you are getting into before you go and do it.  Selling a living farm animal is one thing as far as it goes.  But there are also cases  where you need for it to be spelled out who is responsible for what.  This case with the pig ought to make you realize that you need to have a policy and it needs to be in writing with anything that is sold.  
It is one thing to sell to someone you know and have dealt with for years... but you are constantly having strangers coming there to buy stuff.  You are setting yourself up for a major disaster if the wrong person comes there.  What if a kid got in with the sow with the pigs and bit them?   
And the sow doesn't necessarily remember you delivering her pigs..... sows can get very aggressive once they farrow. Towards anyone.  A pig/hog can inflict some very nasty bites and do alot of damage to a human.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (May 10, 2020)

@farmerjan ...as usual, you are probably right...darned you!  Lol...the sow has loosen up now that th3 piglets are gone, and is nice again to me.  Now we have to get the sister out...to ge5 her on a diet, get Petunias weight up! Because Paris was a food hog!  So, the returnEd mini pig..sold like a flash! In fact...I hav3 four people on a waiting list!  So, I put an ad on FB about getting on the waiting list...and, I don’t think I’ll have problems getting people on there.  ALTHOUGH....I did have THREE guys call me to see if they could buy my min8 pigs to butcher in 6 months!!  😩. I was very nice about it but to,d them that the $200 piglet would probably be only 30lbs by then..if that...we have three that are almost 2, pregnant, and just now weight about 40#!    The last night with the piglets I though5 Chris was going to lose it!  He was sooooo sad!  He let them out to run around..I wasn’t happy..but they were great!  They were cute...did a few laps...hid a bit, then ran back to to the cage, and...yes..they tinkled in the litter pan!!  Yeah!!  Couldn’t believe it!!!  Yeah!  I told him, when kidding season is here, the kids are staying in the office, and he said..no way!  Huh?  But, I guess you can’t litter train goats...and goats jump out of a pen, and goats are much noisier?  We’ll see?  Lol


----------



## rachels.haven (May 10, 2020)

Yeah, your pigs at that size would be kind of strange butcher pigs. They can find better ones. They'd be somewhere between rabbits and dwarf goats for meat-dwarf pigs.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (May 10, 2020)

Chris would shoot anyone who tried to buy outpr tiny piglets for their supper.!  Those are HIS babies!  Happy Mother’s Day!

oh, quick question,...Honey occasionly has some yellow/green eye gook discharge.  It was never enough to give it a second thought.  Now this week, Busty has it too.  It is just the season?  Allergies?  Nobo has a temp.  Everyone is crack due to weaning...and that just stinks!!  How long doe I need to keep them separate?

oh, I’ve got 4 broody hens...out them in pens, in the air, in the coop.  Been a week, only got about 4-5 eggs from all of them.  When do I let them out?


----------



## rachels.haven (May 11, 2020)

You know, I don't know about the eye discharge? Is it a lot? If it's just a little it could be their eyes flushing something or a minor infection. Can they see or do they have cloudy eyes? Usually if there's no fever, not wormy, they're eating, pooping, breathing, and drinking, and milking you don't have too much of a problem, but if there's a lot of discharge I'd be a little worried. That would be a vet question probably.

I'm not sure about the weaning either. Most sources say 2 weeks. I have one that decided to restart nursing after several months and she's going up for sale for it.

Probably when they're not broody anymore, but I've never busted my broodies. Broodies usually don't lay so it may be time. Maybe experiment and find out?


----------



## Bruce (May 11, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> oh, I’ve got 4 broody hens...out them in pens, in the air, in the coop. Been a week, only got about 4-5 eggs from all of them. When do I let them out?


This is one thing I DO know something about. Too many opportunities given I have no rooster and they are wasting their time and lives if they sit on shavings waiting for chicks to appear (though that has happened a few times at O'Dark thrity)
You let them out when they start talking to you like a regular hen. No broody clucking, no puffing up when you get close.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (May 11, 2020)

Bruce said:


> This is one thing I DO know something about. Too many opportunities given I have no rooster and they are wasting their time and lives if they sit on shavings waiting for chicks to appear (though that has happened a few times at O'Dark thrity)
> You let them out when they start talking to you like a regular hen. No broody clucking, no puffing up when you get close.


Ohhhh.great!  No more chicken jail!!  Yeah!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (May 12, 2020)

We have 4 people on the waiting list for mini pigs due in June!  Eggs are flying off the shelf!  We were/are thinking about making soap but it looks pretty complicated....and like we have to buy a lot of stuff to even put in it. Chris...for some reason...thought it only took milk and lye.  We, at this point, don’t even want to sell it.  He has.  Exima?  And we were literally going to make it for him and his family Who all have it too. So, we’ll see.  Anyone got an easy recipe?  Does everyone else have the meat shortage going on like othe4 parts o& the country?  We had to run into Walmart yesterday.  The had little meat.  We don’t buy that stuff anyways.  But we are thinking it’s because it comes from the city?  Our town of 1,500... the meat shelves look pretty good, but they are buying, we think, from local farmers.i know everyone is in a panic.  We are not.  Got a freezer full of our pig...plus we are planning to go to an auction today if the roads clear up...and buy a lamp or sheep?  It’s a miserable day, can get much work done outside...the trailers are here, so, yes, we COULD work inside them...but it’s darned cold!  Ugh!!  May 12?!  What the heck!  @Bruce ...your weather bad too?


----------



## Bruce (May 12, 2020)

Bad? No. Cold? Yes. Keeps going below freezing overnight. On average it should not go that low in May at all. And we have been about 10°F colder for the highs as well. 

We had rain yesterday, more than Mr. NOAA suggested but that is OK, we haven't had much rain yet this spring. The pond has gone down at least a foot and it must be evaporation since the area north of the pond is not wet, no "leakage". 

Here in Vermont May shower bring June flowers so we need some rain


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (May 13, 2020)

It’s sooooo wet here from the rain and snow I can’t let the goats out, until after 2 ish, if at all because the6 got hoof rot.  I wrap their hooves, but that’s no guarenter...vet said keep them in...we alllll hate it...got a ton of bunnies in th3 house so the kits don’t ge5 wet and die....ugh!  This weather!


----------



## Bruce (May 13, 2020)

Time to let the goats in the house with the bunnies!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 13, 2020)

You probably know way more than me about goats....and I'm not sure of your setup or number of goaties....but what I did to aid with hoof issues was to use 16"x16" concrete squares that ya can get at Lowes or WallyWorld and use them as paths and 6 together as a laying pad....if it is wet, they will opt to walk on the squares and the laying pads will collect warmth for cooler days to lay on.....mine were in a shaded area and I sowed rye grass in their pen for winter....they would walk the squares and eat the grass....this also helps to wear the hoof down, so less trimming.....we only had 3 goats, but with the 30+ squares we had it would've handled a few more....they also kept us out of the mud with good footing....course I do realize ya get way more snow and freezing temps than we did in Mississippi.....


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (May 13, 2020)

That’s a great idea!  Right now we just have a bunch of pallets with plywood on top thrown around...ugh..  Chris wants to pour concrete for pigs...I said no..too hard on joints, he agreed...Do you rotate your pasture? We do all the time...due to the wet soil..and because I worry about hoof issues.  They are really only fenced in when we aren’t home...which is...rare!   Now, we are getting these 3 new trailers dropped back in where the fenced area was..I think?  Not sure yet..but, I do know it changes everything..so it’s a good thing he didn’t put concrete anywhere!!  I’ll talk to him about putting down some concrete squares...That’s a great idea!  Thanks a ton!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (May 13, 2020)

Bruce said:


> Time to let the goats in the house with the bunnies!


I agree!  Chris says, only pigs allowed in the house.....They were sooo cute!  And he is soooo sad!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 13, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> ..Do you rotate your pasture? We do all the time...due to the wet soil..and because I worry about hoof issues.


The goat's preferred browsing height is 3"-6", so what I would do is to cut half their area at a time....allowing the just cut time to regrow to height before cutting the other half....we were on 20acres and took them for "walks" until fencing was up.....they were only locked in their pen overnite and when we were away for the day.....one of the best  ideas I had was installing a deck around their house....they loved it and used it constantly....here are a couple of pics of their yard and house....

..

Here are some of the squares....
...
The brick were not good and removed them....the cinder blocks were steps to the deck....the 2nd pic is where the backyard area was...
...
..
These 2 are of the larger area I fenced and was their main pasture along with the ducks....
....well can't post the other, but ya can see it was fairly sizeable....by cutting portions ya can control where they browse the most....  
Something that will help is to sow a winter pasture rye grass for your area, along with winter peas, and clover.....just don't overdo the clover it can cause some bloating issues with some animals....this will help to keep the soil from becoming bare and mainly mud when wet....it can be a battle at first will your OCD.......but by letting some grow at different heights....you'll see a big difference in your goats....the portions I cut was with the rider at max height....I never dropped the deck....if your summer grass is thin, get some seed and sow it....when ya cut just blow it....it will feed the soil and will help to germinate seed.....on the first cut of the season allow grass to seed, then cut...hey, it is free seed!!.....
I do apologize for posting all the pics on your thread.......but, just wanted ya to be able to "see" what I was trying to say........and I'm sure a long explanation wasn't what ya was expecting.......tho, most of the info is in my thread....I didn't think expecting ya to read over 500pgs would be too "neighborly".....


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (May 13, 2020)

CntryBoy777 said:


> The goat's preferred browsing height is 3"-6", so what I would do is to cut half their area at a time....allowing the just cut time to regrow to height before cutting the other half....we were on 20acres and took them for "walks" until fencing was up.....they were only locked in their pen overnite and when we were away for the day.....one of the best  ideas I had was installing a deck around their house....they loved it and used it constantly....here are a couple of pics of their yard and house....
> View attachment 73798..View attachment 73799
> 
> Here are some of the squares....
> ...


Don’t be silly...anyone can putt pictures on this thread..,it’s not “mine “ it’s for everyone to give input and learn from?!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 13, 2020)

oh...the goats...the black one was a 'retired" FB Pygmy....the tan one is a wether, 66% pygmy/33% boer....white is wether, 66% boer/33% pygmy....the wethers have the same sire, different does.....just in case ya was wondering...


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (May 15, 2020)

CntryBoy777 said:


> The goat's preferred browsing height is 3"-6", so what I would do is to cut half their area at a time....allowing the just cut time to regrow to height before cutting the other half....we were on 20acres and took them for "walks" until fencing was up.....they were only locked in their pen overnite and when we were away for the day.....one of the best  ideas I had was installing a deck around their house....they loved it and used it constantly....here are a couple of pics of their yard and house....
> View attachment 73798..View attachment 73799
> 
> Here are some of the squares....
> ...


First of all...this goes to everyone...I want to see pictures!!  That’s what this all about!!    I love your idea of leaving longer grass..I tell Chris that...he won’t do it right now...drives me nuts!!  I think I’ll tell him it’ll save us money..that migh5 help..the mighty dollar!!  🤣🤣👍👍. Thanks for the ideas...he did buil$ shelves inside the barn for when they can’t go outside..they lov3 them...they even sleep on them at night!  My girls are crazy..and, always into mischief!!  I think I need cabinet doors in my grain room because Trixie climbs up and knocks everything down at least three times a day...but if I tell Chris I need another project he’ll kill me!  He’s working on the new semis now, fast and furious so we can get them dropped back where we want them.  That’ll be another $100 each..ugh...what can you do?  It still wayyyy cheaper than building a barn..not near as nice, but I’ve settled for it..and, hey, I have a barn and a farm!!  A huge farm now!  We just bought out a Rabbitry!  I’m sellin* off a bunch.  It’s wayyy too many.  The best part is, every doe is pregnant!  I got four chocolate lionhead!!  I total I got 11lion heads and 2mini Lops, and 4 NZ, which I’m shipping    @the-Vs...there’s an actual bunny cargo that delivers Bunnys across the country regular!  Crazy!!  But, I’m just glad to be getting rid of some!  I’m also selling 4 of the new ones...it’s just tooo much work for me.  But it was a great deal.  Too good to pas up!!  I’ll post pictures later of my new treasure!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (May 15, 2020)

CntryBoy777 said:


> oh...the goats...the black one was a 'retired" FB Pygmy....the tan one is a wether, 66% pygmy/33% boer....white is wether, 66% boer/33% pygmy....the wethers have the same sire, different does.....just in case ya was wondering...


By retired, does that mean...you ate them?


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 15, 2020)

Not at all...she was a production doe and her last couple of kids were stillborn....so, the owners were selling her and made us a deal for the 3 of them...she was 8yrs old and lived to be 11....she took some work, but was a real sweetie and a great "teacher"....


----------



## rachels.haven (May 15, 2020)

Be careful @Duckfarmerpa1 . You're approaching a "my mother" level of rabbits. She loves her rabbitry.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (May 16, 2020)

Yes, @rachels.haven ...my Rabbitry is wayyy too big now.  Takes wayyy too long.  I’m selling a bunch.  But the deal for the breeder was just too good to pass up.  I got four chocolate lionheads!  One is a lilac!! That is solid gold in the rabbit world!!  I’m sooo excited!!  Now, if they were pedigree..I’d be on easy street...🤣. I’m just pray the rabbit disease...RHDV 2... doesn’t hit PA...they say you have to cull them all....I’d be devastated.  That’s why I have to sell a bunch.  I’m even considering selling a few that I’ve had since September...that would be sooo hard.  The good thing is..all my does are pregnant...so, that would brin* me a higher price.  Right now I’m fielding calls all the time to buy bunnies, hey, could be worse...🤣.  The only bad part...I have wayyyyyy too much harden manure, and not the right kind anymore..I still think we will have to buy some regular manure?  Not sure yet.  But the garden is tilled...the fields are half done...it’s starting to look sharp!


----------



## rachels.haven (May 16, 2020)

I'd worry more about pasteurella with new stock.That's what quarantine is for though.


----------



## farmerjan (May 16, 2020)

Just curious;  what is harden manure as opposed to regular manure?  Only had pet rabbits years ago, and even though I would love to have Rex rabbits, not in the plans right now.  Don't know what the two terms mean.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (May 20, 2020)

I think it probably was a typo and I meant to say garden manure....🤣.  I’m horrible at the typing, and typically don’t reread my posts...sorry...oops!

So, a few days ago, found an ad for $10 chickens if you bought many.  So, of course we bought 20.  Tried to get as many black sex link and Rhode Island Red...think I got some NHR...were probably going to figure out , of our hens, who are the best layers...suprizingly....my 2year old comets Are really great...anyway...going to wean our the ones who aren’t the highest production layers and then sell for $13.  Not much profit when you factor in  Gas for the hour drive..but we’ll have better layers when we’re done, and of course...more chickens....which..in my eyes..they are my easiest animals on the farm!

ok here’s a question...I’ve got a goat, Busty, who’s doing doin* at stopping to let the kids nurse...I’ve had them separated for weeks...yesterday I let them together as a test run.  She had a full bag.  My other goat..Honey..her kid, born in December, will probably nurse when she’s 20!  I just can’t break these two...Sugar bawls all day...which, now I’m immune to it...but...pretty sure Honey is pregnant..haven’t tested yet...I like the P-test..no needles.   So....once I have to quit milking her, for the new kids...but then she has the new kids...will she finally kick Sugar off?!  Oh yeah, Busty is in love with my Buck...she doesn’t her little dance in his face...I have to be so careful when I’m opening gates..because, he’s fast to move on her....

We have the new chickens in quarantine up in the one of the new semi trailers...working out pretty good.  Yard still way too wet to drop them back where we want...

we’ll have pigs in one...goats in one and a half...rabbits in a half..and that half will be my milk room....last trailer will be designated just for storage....oh boy I can’t wait!  The hay wagon has become our catch-all counter, work bench, you name it...😩.  We’ve got so much misc work piled up...BUT, hay machines, and plows are rust proofed and painted and lined up an OCD row in the field,,,they look good, and when other farmers come, some actually drool..kind of funny.  

we have a waiting list for the mini pigs dune in June! Six people!!  Can’t believe how many people love and want these guys!  The buyers send me pictures all the time...the one sleeps with the teen daighter, and got to go to TS!  Can you imagine?🤣🤣🐷 Were really happy that these little guys are sooo loved. And our gamble is working so far.  The ones due in June..they were tiny to begin..the biggest weighed only 30 lbs...they now have nice round bellies...so cute.  They look like big beer drinkers!🤣❤️  The new pig we got is fitting in well with the boars, and we’re pretty sure she has to be getting pregnant with all the...’action’ she’s been seeing...🤣.  Poor thing.

ok, see you all later..thanks for reading!


----------



## Bruce (May 20, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Tried to get as many black sex link and Rhode Island Red...think I got some NHR...were probably going to figure out , of our hens, who are the best layers...suprizingly....my 2year old comets Are really great


My understanding is that the sex links lay GREAT for a couple of years then wear out. It will be interesting to see if your now 2 Y/O Comets are still laying well next year. Could be what I've heard is less than accurate, I have no personal knowledge but it is the reason I've never done sexlinks even though they are guaranteed female rather than "90% sexing accuracy"


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (May 20, 2020)

Yeah, the comets will definitely be phasing out, but no one will eve4 want to buy them, they feathe4 pick, just each other...it’s really weird!  That 11 look terrible!  The other, 54..not the new 20, look perfect..except for some rooster marks..🤣, but those girls have bald necks, etc.  they did it to our old roo too.  I have no clue why they don’t do it to the newer hens?  Today we only got FOUR eggs out of the new 20!  Chris was mad!  I said jus5 wait the normal 11 days for the stress to wear off, then we’ll see....??  Worst case....we sell them...for $15..The going rate...make a few bucks, and call it a day.  Best case...we figure out a bunch of new good layers, with some food coloring....then sell just a few..? 🤣.

im really mad at the goats!  Never thought I’d say that!  I love to let them free range.  But they keep getting into trouble!  Now they found the chicken feed...so, that’s an issue...Trixie can jump up on top the one roof part, when I stick the feed up there.  So...then, I don’t feed the chickens....now they found the rabbit pellets under the hutches!  These darned goats!  I live to see them romp and play..but they are getting into trouble!  I lock them up and they bawl.  They look at me with sad eyes.  It’s plenty big enough...that’s not an issue..they just like the freedom..who wouldn’t?  Today when I let them out I went to let out our piggy ?Portly.  She was tired and didnt feel like taking a stroll.  When I let her roam..I keep an eye on her, because she’s another who goes for the chicken coop.  Which is funny because it’s wayyyy on the other side of the farm..takes the poor girl half a day!🤣. But, I thought I closed her door, but guess I didn’t.  Our tenant called to say..pig is out...not unusual....but when it’s Portly, it’s no big deal...she just needs walked back out, you don’t need to use feed, or anything...she complains, but it just makes it better...she’s a riot.  Best part is..when this pig is wound up..she will actually back up..and take a run at me...and try to jump up on me to play..she’s a hoot.  We have a great time. She’s kinda old, has arthritis, wrinkles....do I mean me? Or my piggie?🤣🐷


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 20, 2020)

Sounds like your goats are being Goats....they are very "opportunistic" and Curious critters.....they can smell grain and just like a 2-3yr old child that sees candy....they'll find a way....when ya back is turned.... 🤣 .....if ya look closely in the middle of the pic...our old doe is in the duck pen eating Layena pellets....she was the only one that could fit thru the duck hole........I would tell Joyce that the big black duck showed up again........

..
...the 2nd one shows her coming out.....so, just wanted ya to know ya wasn't the only one to "experience" such shenanigans from their goats.....


----------



## Bruce (May 20, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> im really mad at the goats! Never thought I’d say that! I love to let them free range. But they keep getting into trouble!


When you look up "goats" with Google doesn't it come back with "trouble maker animals" as the first descriptive text?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (May 21, 2020)

So.....knowing they google up everyone else’s feed...shouldn’t I be worried about them dying?  I’m in a panic when I see them nibble on the rabbit pellets...that doesn’t worry me assss much, but when I see them go for chickens feed, it’s a race against the clock!  Those buggers always win!  Last night...they found a way to jump on top of my rabbit hutches!!  The roofs are made of tin....nice tin!!  Some have plywood underneath, some don’t, just 2x4...  I grabbed Honey and kind of tossed her down, but of course she thought I was playing.  So, I lost that round, imagine that?🤣. I also have to rotate them..we only have one pasture that is fenced and large enough for enough of them.  But sometimes it’s muddy. So I put them in my buck’s pen...my ‘hussy’ Busty...I’m sure is going to get pregnant one of these days.  We don’t have double fencing yet...not with everything else going on...no time to even sleep!  She struts for him....she has a huge crush. I try to keep him back from her, when I do the goat shuffle...does farming ever get dull?  Doubt it!  Oh, the chickens are pretty dull and easy....by far, they are easiest livestock we have had so far.❤️🐓


----------



## Baymule (May 21, 2020)

The cheap laying hens you bought could be spent hens from a commercial egg barn. I see them on Craigslist often. @Bruce is right about sex links. They lay like crazy for two years, after their second molt they lay half of what they used to, but still eat as much. If egg production is what you want, get sex links, just know that you have to replace them every 2 years.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 21, 2020)

I don't want to "humor" past the "cautions"....some feed have additives that can be harmful to goats and the % of protein can cause issues for them....baking soda on hand can be a fairly quick remedy for bloat....that being said, it is highly unlikely that ya have to be on "pins and needles" so much....a goat will eat theirself to death, but it is rare and takes an imbalance of their system to do so....as long as they have hay and grass to dilute it with they should be fine....if they eat a whole bunch of it, then don't give them any grain for a few days and watch them....if the rabbit pellets are alfalfa, then ya shouldn't be too concerned unless there are additives in it. A goat will be a goat and is always looking for Adventures and Mischief to keep ya on your toes......  ....it is their "daily challenge" to figure out new "ways" to keep ya "busy"....while they watch!!....


----------



## Bruce (May 21, 2020)

CntryBoy777 said:


> it is their "daily challenge" to figure out new "ways" to keep ya "busy"....while they watch!!


And  at you


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (May 23, 2020)

Soooo. A lot of changes around here!  We realized, thanks to a Barb, again...wha5 would I do without her??  That we had a ventilatoon issue in the barn.. got that fixed that day.  So, now...will the new trailers getting dropped into the pasture, I’ve decide to get the goat one put back into higher ground that Doesn’t get wet.  Buying 12 more calf panels...butting them up to the trailer door..out to the goat shed.  That way..it will all be fenced...I can let them free range when I choose.  But right now I have to lead them to the their pen and my crazy kids like to take off on me...imagine that?  So, I’m hoping the new set up will work for summer and winter.  They can stay out all day and night in warm weather..,the barn gets hot!  And in cold, barn is nice aNd warm....well, sort of considering our temps..ugh.   Chris bought me this giant old fashioned stainless steel milker.  It needs new hoses...and a smaller pump...but, the price w3 paid, the steel alone is wirth more!  So, we’re going to buy the parts, find a smaller motor, and pray!  It was for cows, so tg3 guy said I could do two goats at once?  I don’t Need that now, but next year when I have 9 in milk, that might be nice!  

so, the “Rabbitry “. yes I used a fancy, dorky word for selling bunnies...🤣🤣🤣. But somehow it works!  Right now the bunnies for kids has phased out.  I sold three does that were meat breeds...sold them to a girl that is starting but won’t dare sell them to meat buyers.  She bawled at the thought of it....anyways.  I bough5 out a breeder, now I’ve been buying fancy pants pedigree rabbits...that’s what I’m going to have from now on.  I’ll keep a few for kids around Easter for $15.  But now I’m targeting other breeders.  This is going to sound NUTS....I’m able to buy rabbits from one breeder...because I buy multiple bunnies I ge5 a deal.  Then I sell them individual..and make a bunch.  I’m doing this all for the farm fund, going towards the barn costs.  But, I really do want to build up my rabbit herd.  So I’m buying bunnies, and keeping the best, selling the rest.  But, it’s absolutely crazy what these people pay for rabbits...now, I say this after I just drove today to get two fancy pants rabbits...but I got a really good deal.  Chris is going along with it all, only because my gamble is working out.  I started selling them off because I got scared of the virus.  Bu5 then I realized, that bunnies sell for a lot right now and I can, somehow, buy them up, at a good price?  I guee I found good connections?  I did make friends with this fancy pants breeder who shows and she realllly knows her stipulated!  She’s been telling me tg3 ins and out about rabbit genes.  It’s still confusing, but I’m glad for the help.  She’s also sending business my way.  I can’t believe how easy it was to get this goofy “Rabbitry” started.  But, we have made drastic changes to our raising from last year.  No rabbits on the ground...ever.  That breaks my heart...they loved this rabbit tractors.  Yesterday, I put plywood down, and put the tractors over it all, then put some bunnies in..they had a ball!  Most breeders don’t deworm at all.  I’m still confused on that one.  I’ve learned different ways to treat illness, and how to build up immune systems so it doesn’t happen in the first place.  So, this summer, my goal is to just get my herd strong and healthy.  This winter...my goal is to breed for color...I’m going to learn all that I can about genes a try really hard to breed so that I get certain results.  This requires more than one buck in each breed.  That’s ok. Ok, thanks for reading!!❤️🐰🐷🐐🐓


----------



## Bruce (May 25, 2020)

OK, I missed the part about why the rabbits can't be on the ground. Seems like happy bunnies eating grass along with their regular fancy pants rabbit rations would be healthier. But then I've never raised rabbits 

Good luck with the rabbitry, hopefully the well of buyers won't run dry.


----------



## rachels.haven (May 25, 2020)

Rabbits shouldn't be on the ground because of coccidia and worms. They do better lifted up, but can often do fine on the ground- but not always.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (May 25, 2020)

From what I have learned @Bruce , and experienced with the rabbits on the ground..the young ones don’t have the immunity to be string enough to fight against the Cocci or plain old, junk, germs, etc...I never lost an adult rabbit on the ground.  So, this year and from now on, they go on plywood, and then I put the tractors over top, so the6 still ge5 to play, but no danger.  I want happy but healthy bunnies.  I also dont want to do stackable cages in the barn this winter beca I think tge6 woukd like a bit more room.  But, I’m not sure we’ll have time to get anymore built?  Having the new trailors dropped back tomorrow...goin* to be crazy.  Our backhoe is acting up.  W3 rented an excavator....the fron5 yard is a craz6 mess!
Chris put me on a buying freeze for bunnies...lol..which is fine because my chores take me at least 5 hours in the morning...no breaks.  Had another bunnie kindle today!  Unfortunatel, she’s the doe I almost sold and had to breed to a Cali buck...so now I have 9 little Cali kits.  Which means...most likely they will all sell for dinner?  I hate that!!  This is why I was getting out of these breeds....I’ll try to get them to go to kids, bu5 white is hard to sell...the best thing of it all..I didn’t have to sell my sweet Cali girl.  I didn’t understand the guy’s deal when we made is..as soon as it became clear, I begged him to change it....when he came to pick up the rabbits, I had bred another Cali doe...,asked him to take her instead, because I just love my Cali girl...he said yes!  So, it was a good ending..well, except, all of those rabbits are now his dinner.  I’m NOT saying there is anything wrong with eating rabbit..we did it at first.  Im simply saying, that, now, after becoming attached and loving my bunnies, no way could I eat them.

ok, good night and thanks for reading!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (May 27, 2020)

So, my new milk room should done this week or the next, because the other two barns are to be dedicated just for pigs and then one for goats,...last one just storage.sooo..in the one we have have now, I’m going to use the part where the rabbits hang to milk the goats.  My milk stands is pretty crupuddingbfrim goats pooping and play for on it for a year,  so, short of cscrubbing hands too the bone,...again...how do I get the crud off it rather quick and easily?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 27, 2020)

Use a metal puddy knife to scrape it with and a small hand brush /dustpan brush to sweep...we keep them both in the goat house for the sleeping benches and also use them outside on the milking platform    they work slick for us here.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (May 27, 2020)

Use what outside?  I tried to milk outside....in the winter it gets down to negative whatever...that’s why I’m getting my own room...it just going to be my milk stand, supplies, and some storage....I can’t wait!  I’m hoping I get a refrigerator!!  Oh, I just reread your post...I think you mean you keep the putty knife and dust pan??  Those you keep in the barn?  That I can do!!  Sometimes I am sooo dense!🤣🤣🤣


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 27, 2020)

I milk outside ....lol.
Keep the tools inside


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (May 27, 2020)

@B&B Happy goats ...must be lucky to be in FL...here it’s cold most of the year...except the last two days it’s been high 80’s!! Weird for us...even the goalies are panting😩


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (May 27, 2020)

So, we’ve had wayyy too much milk, I guess due to covid..and the freezer is full, etc.  yesterday a friend stopped by..he’s an old dairy farmer, and used to drinking milk straight from the cow.  I gave him half gallon fresh squeezed..🤣. Now he wants 2 gallons as often as I can!  So, here’s the question..am I charging him?hes a good friend, has health issues, asked us for a loan, etc....honestly, I don’t care now...because I’d rather the milk be enjoyed rather than...ruined, etc..gave to my chickens, etc...which, by the way, the chickens loved it!!   So, if I give it him now for free, because my sales are down, because stores aren’t really open, what do I say, when my demand rises?  Ugh!  The goats found an apple tree today were the trunk splits low to the ground.  Of course, my stinker, Trixie..was right up in there, lickitie-split!  There are only tiny blossums, but we don’t want them to eat them, because then we won’t have apples for alll the animals?  Thought I’d throw in some extra pictures..agouti goat in Willy❤️❤️❤️     Then two new trailers...golf cart with our logo, and then of course, my stinker goats!!🤣


----------



## SA Farm (May 27, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> So, if I give it him now for free, because my sales are down, because stores aren’t really open, what do I say, when my demand rises?


I’d just tell him exactly that... I can give you some now since demand is down, but when my paying customers return, I won’t have as much (or possibly any) to spare.


----------



## farmerjan (May 27, 2020)

Either what @SA Farm said, or just charge him a couple dollars a gallon and tell him that you will supply him as best you can after things get back to normal.  I would at least try to manage 1/2 to 1 gal a week even after things pick up and continue to charge a low but fair price.  This is the kind of people I will be allowing to get milk from me when I get things back to normal, maybe this fall.....and some of the heifers freshen.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (May 28, 2020)

Yes, he’s a good friend, so I will always make sure he has milk, i just ever want it to get awkward.  I’m not good at even asking our paying customers for the money....yet my family teases me that I have become ruthless...ugh..I sure hope not..that’s the day I just become a simply hobby farmer again!  Thought I’d show some random pictures of some farm babies!  The first is our dog in the treat drawer...🤣then, French lop bunnies...then lionhead harlequin.....then a nest full of California...and last one of the lionheads keeps sneaking out of the nest and taking a stroll!  Sooo cute....but he or she has nooo clue where they are!❤️🤣🐰


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (May 28, 2020)

Got a STEAL OF A DEAL TODAY,   We were going to TS to buy cattle panels..planned to get 16...welll..Chris picked at some and said they were bent...tiny bit, not bad at all...managers said she’d give them to us for $10 apiece!!  So we bought them all!!  We wished they’d had a ton!!  But we ended up with 29....for only $500!!  We are very happy!the goalies will be too!  We got the last trailer dropped back today...decided which one will be the other goat barn...it’s sooo funny, those goats see four trailers side by side..and they just know Exactly  which one was theirs!!  So, I’m of course, praying for no rain...but it’s calling for 90% tomorrow..to get the fencing done....I understand, it can wait a few days more....

I have this chicken, I think she might be egg bound?  I haven’t had time to read up...she kind of hunt he’s over..I separated her yesterday.  If she’s ill..not taking chances!!  Chris said she seems to be doing ok today..but she was stooping for two days..and, he’s not as observant as I am...is that awful to say?  He is just more focused on the jobs..I’m focused on the animals.  I think you’re supposed to soak them in epsom salts if they’re egg bound?  Chris palpated her but didn’t feel anything...

our mini pigs are not so mini right now!  Their belies are fat with piggies growing!  The waiting list is growing!  I jus5 pray this isn’t a fad, and we’re not out..of buyers within a year?

the Rabbitry is smoothe sailing!  Selling rabbits is going great!  Sold a special guy today...Holland lop...I wanted him to go to a family, not a breeder...and he did!  I have a wait list for the harlequin lionheads!  I think I’m keeping one.  Told a lady today I was pricing them at $90...they are pedigree..she gave me her deposit.    I was pretty shocked, but the buck sold for $100, so I thought I’d try?   I learning my rabbit colours  really well...focusing more on goat Husbandry...learning how to make the routine easier.  I have the milking order easy..I can go to the fence, say their names, and all three come out...not the kids!!  Then I stall two, and switch until I’m done...then, surprising they run back to their pen!  Two weeks ago they took off into thin air!  So, we’re doing better!  The kids still have me running during their free range time....but..it’s ok...

the kids are still funny about new fruits and veggies...today we tried strawberries and apples...guess the apples were sour?  Kids wouldn’t..but they wanted to..they didn’t try anything.  Moms were ok with the stuff, of course..they loved it!!🤣❤️🐐


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 28, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> But we ended up with 29....for only $500!!


Big difference between $290 and $500.... 🤣 ...hope ya tax rate isn't that High!!.........if'n ya start looking for the "end of the ride", just as it "starts" to move....ya will miss the "pleasure" of the ride, while it can be Enjoyed.....


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (May 28, 2020)

16 panel were $22=350ish...got the extra 13 for $10 each...$151..including tax...👍👍👍


----------



## chickens really (May 29, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Got a STEAL OF A DEAL TODAY,   We were going to TS to buy cattle panels..planned to get 16...welll..Chris picked at some and said they were bent...tiny bit, not bad at all...managers said she’d give them to us for $10 apiece!!  So we bought them all!!  We wished they’d had a ton!!  But we ended up with 29....for only $500!!  We are very happy!the goalies will be too!  We got the last trailer dropped back today...decided which one will be the other goat barn...it’s sooo funny, those goats see four trailers side by side..and they just know Exactly  which one was theirs!!  So, I’m of course, praying for no rain...but it’s calling for 90% tomorrow..to get the fencing done....I understand, it can wait a few days more....
> 
> I have this chicken, I think she might be egg bound?  I haven’t had time to read up...she kind of hunt he’s over..I separated her yesterday.  If she’s ill..not taking chances!!  Chris said she seems to be doing ok today..but she was stooping for two days..and, he’s not as observant as I am...is that awful to say?  He is just more focused on the jobs..I’m focused on the animals.  I think you’re supposed to soak them in epsom salts if they’re egg bound?  Chris palpated her but didn’t feel anything...
> 
> ...


Sometimes it's not egg bound but internal laying and then they don't pass those. Just keep an eye on the bird? Or a disease gets them. Hard to say being chickens carry so many different things. 
Great deal on the fence. I need to get another fence up around the goat shed soon too.


----------



## rachels.haven (May 29, 2020)

x2 to chickens really. Good luck, and AWESOME deal on the cattle panels.


----------



## Bruce (May 29, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> managers said she’d give them to us for $10 apiece!! So we bought them all!! We wished they’d had a ton!! But we ended up with 29....for only $500!!


I see that @CntryBoy777 brought up your "new math"  Now I don't have to ask how 10 * 29 = 500


----------



## farmerjan (May 30, 2020)

I always go look to see if any are bent and get a discount too.  Last time I went to get 2 hog panels (shorter) to use at the cornish x and wound up bringing home 4 because of the 2 bent ones being alot cheaper.  They are great if you are 100% positive that the fence is going to stay where you put it, so as to not put in permanent.... Great deal.

Little syringe with some cod liver oil, squeezed up into the cloaca will help lubricate an egg bound hen.  But if it breaks you may as well kill her as they seldom  will pass all of it and it will just "go bad" inside.  And the shells can pierce the lining and cause infection.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jun 1, 2020)

She’s in quarantine...she looks fine, she still is just hunched...her tail doesn’t go up.  Hasn’t laid an egg, but that could be from stress of moving?  I’ll try all these home remedies....I hate to cull an otherw health bird.  I felt up around he4 vent...did Not feel an obstruction..bu5 it was just a quick poke.

i have to sell three of my beloved rabbits that I’ve had for about a year.  I have sooo many fancy breeds now...and, we’ll, these are just kind of mixed meat does.  I don’t sell for meat, but they made beautiful kits..got a chocolate kit this last time.  Anyways..I’m sure someone is going to buy them for meat breeding.  😩. But, I have three juveniles NZ...which, I don5 even need them....the6 are really just for my breeding practice in the winter and for $15 kits for kids.  As I now see it with the rabbits..w3 don’t eat them..we don’t make money from kids all year long..only breeders buy all year long.  So, from now on, I’m only buying pedigree...and good quality.  they eat the same.  It costs more up front, but the litters pay for themselves ove4 and over, etc.

IF we were goin* to get into selling goats for money, this is what I’d do also...but registeered goats.  But, that’s not the plan....yes, they will kid, but,it’s  really just to help defray the feed bill...not to earn money.  The goats are my pets, anything I get extra, like the milk, and kidding,..,is a bonus.  Speaking of milk....I cut back on the mixed grain so they wouldn’t make quite as much milk....not sure if its just because of a change in feed?  It backfired.  The6 are now making more milk with just plain Dumor pellets than when I mix the grains.  They don’t like it near as muc( and give me grief..,lol..stinkers....

oh..so, the rabbit people in PA are kind of NUTS!  If you put down..I don’t know, the wrong color in an ad...or some othe4 type of thing...like for the one doe I’m selling...I said she was mostly a NZ...I got 4 replies telling me she had flemish, Dutch, etc in her, not just NZ....ugh...so, I changed the ad to say...mixed doe!  🤣🤣🤣.  I’m finding...with the rabbit people....most tell you to rebreed on day 30....some say on day 40...one yesterday said day 35.  I’m going with 40... I had a rabbit miscarry on day 46. When I rebreed her.anyways...it seems there are ton of people in PA who know absolutely EVERYTHING ABOUT RABBITS!🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jun 2, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> She’s in quarantine...she looks fine, she still is just hunched...her tail doesn’t go up.  Hasn’t laid an egg, but that could be from stress of moving?  I’ll try all these home remedies....I hate to cull an otherwies healthy bird.  I felt up around he4 vent...did Not feel an obstruction..bu5 it was just a quick poke.
> 
> i have to sell three of my beloved rabbits that I’ve had for about a year.  I have sooo many fancy breeds now...and, we’ll, these are just kind of mixed meat does.  I don’t sell for meat, but they made beautiful kits..got a chocolate kit this last time.  So, she can’t be just a NZ..has to some mix?  Anyways..I’m sure someone is going to buy them for meat breeding.  😩. But, I have two juveniles NZ...which, I don5 need them....the6 are  $15 kits for kids And I really want to tr6 to play with color over the winter..using different bucks?  I don’t know...it’s hard for me to read all this gene stuff...none of it makes sense with all the letters...  but, the flawed part of my plan..other breeders in this area, that do this..to “Get their herd stronger” do a soft cull.  I asked what that meant.  I didn’t get a straight answer.  Basically I’m guessing...the kits are axed early because they don’t want to feed them.  I hate that idea.  But, I do want to learn how to breed good quality rabbits....As I now see it with the rabbits..w3 don’t eat them..we don’t make money from kids all year long..only breeders buy all year long.  So, from now on, I’m only buying pedigree...and good quality.  pedigree rabbit’s eat the same as non pedigree ...It costs more up front, but the litters pay for themselves ove4 and over, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jun 7, 2020)

The quarantine chicken....gave her liver oil..hasn’t laid an egg...I don’t know what to do for her?


----------



## chickens really (Jun 7, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> The quarantine chicken....gave her liver oil..hasn’t laid an egg...I don’t know what to do for her?View attachment 74853View attachment 74854View attachment 74855


Oil won't help her lay an egg. Internal layers get infection and will die slowly. Is she eating?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jun 7, 2020)

I think she eats...she sure did before we separated her....I mean, we have to refill her feed, just not as often as a normal chicken.  Should we ‘help’ her pass?  I feel sooo bad!!!  She’s very sweet and I hold and pet her....


----------



## chickens really (Jun 7, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I think she eats...she sure did before we separated her....I mean, we have to refill her feed, just not as often as a normal chicken.  Should we ‘help’ her pass?  I feel sooo bad!!!  She’s very sweet and I hold and pet her....


I would. Although that’s your choice.


----------



## rachels.haven (Jun 7, 2020)

My california whites were prone to that. Unfortunately all I could do was supportive care until they passed away. It was sad.


----------



## farmerjan (Jun 7, 2020)

The cod liver oil was not meant to give down her throat..... I said to use a needleless syringe and squirt some in the cloaca , meaning her butt hole , where she lays the egg.... if she seems to be eggbound.  Sometimes it will help to lubricate the tract down that the egg travels....  It looks to me like she needs to be put down.  Chickens get different things, and  honestly, they are not worth the money to try to go to heroic lengths to save them.  If they don't get better after a few days, looking like she does, put her down.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jun 8, 2020)

farmerjan said:


> The cod liver oil was not meant to give down her throat..... I said to use a needleless syringe and squirt some in the cloaca , meaning her butt hole , where she lays the egg.... if she seems to be eggbound.  Sometimes it will help to lubricate the tract down that the egg travels....  It looks to me like she needs to be put down.  Chickens get different things, and  honestly, they are not worth the money to try to go to heroic lengths to save them.  If they don't get better after a few days, looking like she does, put her down.


Sorry @farmerjan ...I read your response but, by the time I was able to get the ‘job done’. I didn’t remember the darn instructions and, obviously botched tgat.  Chris says he is going to cull her today, but he doesn’t believe it’s a stuck egg, or...well, he just wants to investigate when he opens her up.  So, unfortunately, she will not be dinner, since she is clearly sick.

Weve definitely decided to sell some chickens, but only ten, not 20.  were selling the eggs, the feed is much cheaper when bought by 1/2 ton...the only draw back is washing the eggs every night.  I’m always tired.  Chris absolutely refuses to do it...he is a stubborn man.  He said I on,y wanted 20 chickens...but, he loves having all the eggs..I think?  

other draw back to sooo many animals....way too tired to do anything.  Literally.  I’m selling all my original rabbits..whic( is very hard..even this one guy...who was really a pet..his name is uncle George...he’s such a character.  Escape artist..gives nose kisses...just the best darned bunny!  But I’m only selling him to a pet home, and I’m being VERY PICKY about who he goes to.  I have a nice family who wants him and another young buck...I talked to her last night about getting them both fixed...she wants them together.  She said she would..good sign there.  Now I just have to talk to her about not putting them on the ground...because she already bought them movable caging.  I’m going to explain cross contamination, etc.  the only rabbits we lost the first year...they were on the ground.  I’m sorry, but I’m not selling rabbits to people that intend to put them on the ground.

the mini pigs are due at the end of the month. The one has really dropped..she showing much different than the other two.  Issue with these gals...first pregnancy...they are 28 lbs..well, before getting pregnant..and they are not very tame.  Chris is spending lots of time trying to give them pets and affection, as he feeds them...going to be tough.


OHHHHHH..HORRIBLE NEWS,!  They built a walking trail..right on our property line..it literally over looks everything...it was railroad tracks.we had sooooo much privacy.  We that’s gone!  Now, there tons of people going by...it’s nice for them to walk by and see cute goats, etc..but I can’t yell at Chris, he can’t chase me around, etc!  My dad thinks we should put in a parking lot..with meters..and we’d ‘be rich’!🤣.  He’s a nut..he’s also the guy who persistently lights a lawnmower on fire and thinks, for some reason, one time, he’ll get a different result?!🤣

ok, time to milk...ttyl!  Just thought I’d throw in some pictures for fun...that one egg...look at the yolk..it was like a pit!  Weird!  My dog Muggs actually went out on the farm!  Goats in the new pen, one of the tiny piglets we sold, and one of the pregnant gals...oh, and a new bunny...❤️


----------



## Bruce (Jun 8, 2020)

Shame about the walking trail right at the edge of your property. Maybe a nice LONG line of cedars to get your privacy back? Nothing like having a bunch of people walking "through" your backyard.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 8, 2020)

The walking trail definitely sucks. 
Caragana or Lilacs grow quickly also and bush out. Saskatoon berry bushes are great also because they grow quickly. 
Sorry about the chicken. I am happy to not have any here anymore.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jun 9, 2020)

Bruce said:


> Shame about the walking trail right at the edge of your property. Maybe a nice LONG line of cedars to get your privacy back? Nothing like having a bunch of people walking "through" your backyard.


We do have a big line of trees, variety..but, they can still see through, we can see them, etc...ugh...we just loved being surrounded by farmers...we all minded our own business, and understood screaming pigs, crazy goats, chasing husbands🤣


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jun 9, 2020)

chickens really said:


> The walking trail definitely sucks.
> Caragana or Lilacs grow quickly also and bush out. Saskatoon berry bushes are great also because they grow quickly.
> Sorry about the chicken. I am happy to not have any here anymore.


We put the chicken down...chris didn’t have time for his autopsy🤣


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jun 9, 2020)

Oh, I’m getting two new bunnies today...almost rid of all the meat breeds...some, hard to say goodbye to...but, it’s just time to.  Anyways..I’m really excited about the new bunnies..one mini lop buck, and one Holland..already bred to a tri!!❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Baymule (Jun 9, 2020)

A trail next to our place would drive the dogs absolutely nuts. They don't think that the neighbors have the right to walk about their own yards, speak, run the lawn mower or much of anything. LOL With the Covid lockdown, some people take walks, kids ride bicycles, these are targets for the dogs and they rush to the fence to bark. Our male Great Pyrenees, Trip, will jump 3 or 4 fences if he is in the back, to rush to the front to bark. Then when he is done, he jumps out and goes under the porch to escape the heat. As the heat climbs, I feel sorry for the other dogs and let them join Trip under the porch.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jun 13, 2020)

Yes @Baymule the walking trail is getting to be more of a nuisance everyday!  Now people stop to stare..I feel like we are on display..pets in the zoo!  Now, if I yell at my an...which you ALL KNOW IS, AT TIMES NECESSARY...but is NOT ABUSE..I’m worried I’m going to be turned in for abuse!  
on the upside here..yesterday we had piglets!!  5 little ones...well six, but didn’t make it...the birth was unassisted.  We checked her teats for milk right before bed..no milk, so we thought we had 24 hrs.  She had definitely dropped...anyways..she did great, and she’s not near as protective as the last mom!  This litter is solid black, to me this way worrisome.  Colo sells.  Two people on the waiting list decided to wait until the next litter...but as of today we have 4 out of 5 reserved.  Not too shabby!🤣. The ace in the hole for these?.these moms and the boars...all two years old...they are all less than 28 lbs..before pregnant!  That’s a very nice size.  Still no guare, but, gives a good idea, they should stay a bit smaller...  Chris thinks one might turn red?


----------



## chickens really (Jun 13, 2020)

Congrats on the new piglets..
They possibly could turn red as they mature. Very adorable oinkers..❤️🐷


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jun 13, 2020)

Thanks!  Yes, they also have little markings on their noses, tgat we didn’t notice this morning....this mama isn’t near as bad as Petunia was!  She let me pick up a piglet and didn’t try to bite me!  The white pig is starting to get bigger too!  The black one looks like she has a couple weeks to go...but, that’s ok.  I just hope we ge5 some spots.....if we don’t this time..I’m making the decision to ge5 a spotted boar....whether he likes it or not!🤣. His whole deal is that he loves our guys.  So do I, but what do we do if solid colors don’t sell?  But, we have three appointments set, and one want two pigs...so for the first day..not too bad.  But, threee on the waiting list said they want spots.....

so, while we got our new buck, there was a window, tgat he was, um...not, quite far fancied away..not doubled fenced, I should say.  We wanted Honey bred, so we put them together to see if they would breed, because we heard they don’t breed this time of year...well we’re pretty sure she’s bred.  Ordered PTests today.  Well, now Busty is pretty large.  Not run an large...other side...and...she lays right next to tge buck throug( the fencing.....she tinkles gpfor him, and he does the tounge thing.  I think she’s bred. Ugh.....Which is fine...but, now I don’t have a date to pin it down...exactly.   ...ugh...


----------



## rachels.haven (Jun 13, 2020)

Nigerian dwarfs breed all year long. If your does have been with a buck over 8 weeks they may be bred. Time to send some blood tests to UBRL.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jun 13, 2020)

Busty is a kinder goat...we wanted honey bred..she’s ND....I ordered the P.tests..I’m too chicken to draw blood..PTests ...worked great last time.  I wont be upset if Busty is bred..I saw he4 flirting...I just wanted to wait a few more months..to stagge4 out breeding...everything happens for a reason....actually, someone came tonth3 farm..to buy the mini piglets..bought two...they asked about my goats...they want to buy two..which eve4 sexes...they don’t care,they have a vpbucjpk..the6 want two..blue eyed ND....


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 13, 2020)

I sure hope that "vpbucjpk"  stuff those people have ain't "contagious"..... 🤣


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jun 14, 2020)

CntryBoy777 said:


> I sure hope that "vpbucjpk"  stuff those people have ain't "contagious"..... 🤣


Oh @CntryBoy777 ...you are a smarty pants...yes it was late?  And I didn’t realize that I did a keyboard slip up...I’m a quack sometimes with that stuff..I’m sooo sure by know, you all realize that!!  It meant to say they have a mini pig already...lol!!  So, last night the same lady textedto talk about the piglets last night..asked if we also have goats due...which we do!  She asked to get on that waiting list...which there isn’t one....so, I told her that.  She asked the price..I said I haven’t set one until we see them..cant set a price until you see what they look kike..if their ugly..$.50...if blue eyed moon spots tri color..$2,000...🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣. So, she’s very excited, said I’m her new best friend...only bad part....they have 3 kids index the age of 4! that will be here alllll day!😩. This make three days in a row of people here alll day...and we have the next two days booked too!😩


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jun 14, 2020)

Better to be busy then bored lol.


----------



## Bruce (Jun 14, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> .they have 3 kids index the age of 4! that will be here alllll day!


I assume "index" is supposed to be "under". And my response to your statement is 
ONLY IF YOU LET THEM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jun 15, 2020)

@Bruce..yes..once again..you are ALWAYS RIGHT...AND, IT MIGHT...annoy🤣🤣🤣..totally teasing...no, the index part is me never prof-reading..them staying all day..is me, not knowin* how to kick people out???  It happens every time!!  Even today, another rabbit breeder came, to buy a rabbit, have hers bred, and buy chickens..she was GP here two hours.  My whole week is shot because of people coming.  I even offered my son money to grocery shop..but he has his boards to get into grad school on Tuesday so he has to study...we ran to the store..go a ton of boxes...some feed for the animals...few things for US,!  Of course forgot the list...ugh...came home, the other pig has dropped too?  Oh yeah, didn’t mention, yesterday, the pink spotted pig, he4 belly is almost on the ground...we checked her for milk..nothing..but the black one, she was high...we though maybe another week?  Now today the back one is so saddle backed..poor girl!  So, the people who are holding out for spotted pigs are texting constangly...which is fine.  One lady is hating..which we now understand..and HATE,  she can’t get up until the weekend..so she’s just mailing money..she doesn’t want to miss out..she wants me to take pictures..and she’ll pick that way??  Crazy!!  

@chickens really ...did you tell everyone about your new baby???🤣❤️🐷. She just wants to C&DFarming!!🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣. I had to say it Shannon!!  

So, the haying..ugh..Chris has been working sooo hard..every day something breaks..he fixes it, screaming...this guy doesn’t swear, so you hear this big gruff guy, covered in grease and dirt, yell..you dirty rat...you rotten stinker!!🤣🤣🤣.   People were here buying bunnies, they laughed so hard, but tried to hide it...it was pretty funny...luckily, he was soo focused, he didn’t hear us👍

So, today the axle? broke..he’s done!!  It’s not the tractor..it’s just the cutter thing??  I have nooo clue..I make sure to stay far away..I don’t want to be a big stinker!!🤣❤️👍😩🤪.   On the upsaid he got a lot of nice stuff to give to th3 piggy mommas for them to nest in!!  Poor guy!  Guessing we’ll be buyin* hay the rest of our farming?!  Which, I’m super super glad!

The Rabbitry business is going really really a bi5 tooo good.  I actually have a waiting list.  Man, rabbiT  people are crazy!!  These one set of people are actually goin* to drive from MD..sent a deposit, everything..I only bred the bunny three days ago...so, that’s about three months before they ge5 this..if it will actually exist..this chocolate mini lop??  Crazy!!

ive overpriced my chickens because I din5 actually want to sell them.  My friend wanted them..I told he4 the whollllle deal.  She still wanted 5.  I said ok.  I explained about stress, how the6 stop laying, etc. about eatin* eggs, etc.  I explained everything I could possibly think of.....luckil we talk a lot, so if she ha# any questions she can ask or jus5 bring them back.  She actually wanted one..I said no, I hadn’t seen it lay an egg in awhile..etc.  but, none of them are laying well now.  I had separated 14 to sell them..since the6 ar3 free range.  I just chose randomly.  But, it stressed out the ones not going to be sold!?  What the heck!!  I guess they los5 their friends?!  Dang chickens!!  So, I’m probably not goin* to sell anymore.  I feel bad now for breaking up my flock..even though I amsoooo sick of washing eggs!! That# the reason I was selling chickens.  I have 74 and 2 Roos...I get about 5 dz a day.  I sell them easily..but I’m exhausted when I come in very late everyday.  Chris will not wash one egg...he’s very stubborn..he says..I only wanted 20 chickens...🤣. Got to admit..it’s kind of funny if it wasn’t so frustrating at midnight when I’m washing so darned many eggs!!

So, I’m drying up Honey, my pregnant goat...she’s about dry now,.thank goodness, she was, and obviously will always be my worst to milk!  
oh, the poor kids!!  W3 used those darned castratin* bands on their horns..a few week# ago?  The6 are in agony!  They don’t want to play with me...they kin$ of hate me!  It’s killing me inside!  I want to rip them of& their horns..bu5 I know we’d hav3 to do it all again....nex5 time..w3 are going to a very old guy farmer..gettin*bthe horns burned the right way the first time! I’m chicken, Chrus is chicken to use my dip umm iron..and I’m neve4 letting anothe4 goat go through this agony!!  I hate this!  But, I know, if we don’t, I’ll end up getti 
pig hurt...😩


----------



## Bruce (Jun 15, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> them staying all day..is me, not knowin* how to kick people out??? It happens every time!!


OK, so you tell these people to come at 9 but they have to be gone by 9:45 because you have other people coming. Now maybe those other people might not be coming for 2 days but the 9 AM people don't need to know that! Just let them know ahead of time that there is a limit on how long they will be staying.


----------



## rachels.haven (Jun 15, 2020)

If people are swamping you it might be time to raise your prices next chance you get and reduce potential buyers harassing you but earn more (or, erm, take a nap). Supply/demand/sanity.
...unless you just want the animals gone, of course.


----------



## farmerjan (Jun 15, 2020)

This is the way of raising animals to sell.  Dealing with the public/buyers.  I used to run 150 layers on pasture and washed an average 10 dozen a day.  If you want to have the stuff to sell, you have to do the work that goes on behind the scenes.... some days it is tough.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jun 16, 2020)

@Bruce ,, I have noooo backbone...so, I doubt I’ll ever be able be able to tell people when to leave.  As for telling them when to come..yeah right..these people come at the darned times!  But, I don’t want to lose a sale!  I don’t want to raise prices either because it’s not all about the money.  My rabbit prices are high...but that’s because rabbit people are nuts and think they have to have this especially rabbit I happen to have...so, whatever??  I man, they’re no that high, but, enough that I know that they are going to good homes and serious buyers.  It’s all mostly breeders.
i wish we had a small boring farm, then no one would want a tour, etc...🤣.
Also, as of late, I’ve had about 4-5 ‘incidents’ with my health...2 seizures and 2 passing out and once, we’ll, we don’t know what that even was.   So, clearly, I’m working too hard, not sleeping enough,9 not eating enough, etc...

so, chris and talked about it last night..he got a bit mad, said I have to start getting to bed at a descent time, instead of taking calls in the middle of the night about rabbits.  He’s right about that.  Ok, time to go milk!  Have a great day everyone!!❤️👍🐰🐷🐐🐣🐶🐓🥰


----------



## Baymule (Jun 16, 2020)

I agree with Chris. Put it on your farm page a CUT OFF TIME FOR PHONE CALLS. Also put it on your phone message that you do have to take care of your health and cannot take calls after X time, then let it go to voice mail. If you are having seizures and fainting, your body is warning you. You’d better listen to it.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 16, 2020)

Hello Denise. 
I definitely don't want to be like your farm. I'm not getting my new baby anymore. Decided a piglet isn't for me. Too stinky and they root too much. I could only imagine how my yard would smell next spring after the frozen pig poo thaws..  
maybe you should have certain days that customers can come. Have them only come Wednesdays and Saturday as an example? And only between 9:00 and 1:00. 
Your health is more important than anything else you are doing.


----------



## bethh (Jun 16, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Hi there...since threads can go on for ever, I’m going to take my time explaining how we became hobby farmers.  My husban has farming in his background, but he didn’t enjoy the cruel part.  I was raised in the wealthy suburbs south of Pgh and always wanted many animals.  Always wanted to do 4h...but apparently they don’t let mutts in the fair. . I married young and had IVF treatment to conceive my son.  I broke my back in four places giving birth, due to an unknown spinal disorde.  My ex left me.  My parents had retired to NW PA and I needed their help.  I was in a wheelchair at that point with a baby.  Things gradually got a bit better, but I wore a leg brace for 10 years...let’s back up.  I met this wonderful man, Chris...when not even my relatives thought Id ever find love.  My back never got better, and other parts of my health got worse.  My shi tzu became my service dog for seizures.  I had tremors bad, and seizures at least four a day...full blown epilepsy.  Other health stuff too. I had an inHome health aide for a couple months so Chris could leave my side a bit.  But, then i got on medication and things started to turn around!  We were Having a lot of fun in the garden...we sell our produce in our own farm market at the end of our driveway.  I always needed a cane, but it was ok.  We were out raking apples and I hurt my ankle.  Bad.  After months of drs..it turned out I tore my perineal tendon.  Had surgery.  But..it turned out to be a gift from God!  You see, I had 7 mths of intense PT...they didn’t only work my ankle, but my whole leg...which was my bad leg from years ago.  I became stronger than ever!  During my PT, Chris knew my love of animals and, we gradually started up the farm, one type at a time.  And now we have rabbits, chickens, roosters, ducks, goose, pot belly pigs, Hampshire pig goats and three wonderful dogs!  I gained 20 lbs... I was 105 and a wreck of bones...now I’m strong,  I feel better than I have in 25 years...and  couldn’t have done any of it without my husband, who knew what I wanted and gave it all to me, and God.
> 
> My son, Ben is now 21, a junior at Slippery Rock University.  He's majoring in sports medicine and is interning for the football team this second term also as their strength and conditioning coach.  He is a fitness fanatic.  He has his own website for training.  He works out at least 2 1/2 hrs a day plus running several miles.  He ran his first marathon in Aug.  4hrs 11 min.  He runs an ultra marathon...which is 59 miles near Niagara Falls in February!  He’s nuts!  he also continues to makes deans list and got a 4.89 last term!  I’m very proud!
> 
> ...


What a roller coaster ride!!   Isn’t it wonderful to look back and realize the low places were such blessings.  We just celebrated our 35th anniversary.   Life is a blessing.  Sometimes you just have to look hard to find it.  I should be writing this in my own journal!


----------



## Bruce (Jun 16, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Also, as of late, I’ve had about 4-5 ‘incidents’ with my health...2 seizures and 2 passing out and once, we’ll, we don’t know what that even was. So, clearly, I’m working too hard, not sleeping enough,9 not eating enough, etc...



OK young lady, time to take care of yourself!



Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> instead of taking calls in the middle of the night about rabbits. He’s right about that.


He sure is. Why is the phone even on in the middle of the night? It needs its sleep too 
When I was growing up and to this day: NO calls before 9 AM, NO calls after 9 PM. Of course one can call a business before 9 AM if they have hours listed that suggest they are open sooner. If you have a friend or relative that you know is an early riser, before 9 is OK as long as you both agree.

Here is step 1 of spinal growth. Figure out what hours are reasonable for people to call. Exclude those hours where you are doing your morning and afternoon animal chores (unless those are all day). Some people might need to call after they get out of work but I think come dinner time, the store is closed, no calls. 

*DO NOT ANSWER THE PHONE* outside those hours unless it is a personal call, friend or family. *DO NOT*!!!! The people can leave a message. If they are interested they will call back during business hours which you will list in your message and any "social media" pages you have for the business. And DO NOT call people back outside of your business hours or they will think they can also call you then.

Pay attention to these lessons or @Baymule will show up at your place and grow you a spine


----------



## rachels.haven (Jun 16, 2020)

My mother has, sells, and eats $300 registered, tattooed, pedigreed rabbits. She bought hers for about as much.
Yes, rabbit people "have" to have certain things (brats), but you need to stay sane and healthy. Take care of yourself as well as you take care of your beasts.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 16, 2020)

I'm  sure Chris and Ben don't  want you back in a wheelchair again.....put your foot down on the farm tours and take care of yourself before your health concerns end up making you have to get rid of all your animals... a "broken " Denise can't  take care of them !   ...DON'T MAKE ME COME UP THAT WAY to knock some sense into you..........


----------



## Bruce (Jun 16, 2020)

And she'll do it too!!! Get Barb and Bay together and you don't have a chance. Better straighten up fast and put your health first young lady!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jun 17, 2020)

Ok, ok, ok..yesterday I ate myself so much I thought I was pregnant??  🤣. Geez that would be awful at this point in life!  Chris says he’d shoot his foot off then mine too...🤣. Our neighbor actually stop by to tell us that he had people stop at his place to ask where is the petting zoo?  Ughh!?  Sooo....clearly, some things need to change...but, people work..and they cant get here to pick out animals during the day...so right there we’d lose sales.  I’d be ok, if they came and then left, but everyone wants an super long explaination of how to care For the new animal..beyond my print outs....like if they just starting to breed rabbits. I explain, I’m no expert, etc... Then they usually want to see the barn hutches for ideas...

i did take down th3 road signs that said we had rabbits..because we ha$ random people stoppin* just to take a look and waste my time.

I take the phone to bed to use the alarm clock.  We lose power, kind of...a lot.  Ilkie to get really early to get a bit of time to sit before I have to get started....

ok, I promise, to feed myself..at least I’ll try to feed myself before the animals,,.im going to try to sleep. More ❤️❤️❤️🤣🤣🤣
too!


----------



## Bruce (Jun 17, 2020)

It's a start! 
OK so now you put up some more signs at the points of interest. 
Start with "Barn tours $10/person" 

Petting zoo  Your customers are talking and they seem to have the wrong impression of what you are providing!


----------



## chickens really (Jun 17, 2020)

I don't understand why people think your a petting zoo? Don't you need a permit and liability insurance to be having people running around daily? I'd be concerned about disease transfer and would not permit people past a certain point.


----------



## GardnerHomestead (Jun 17, 2020)

I live on a fairly busy dirt road, people walk it alot and it goes to quite a few mini ranches up the hill. i cannot tell you how many people will stop their car, or stop walking to watch my goats/chickens play. Some will pet the goats that come up to greet them. We are going to install a camera system just in case. Most of them are fine but Not all people have good intentions. i keep my gates locked and do no invite any of them onto the property usually. My theory is its better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Bruce (Jun 17, 2020)

I think you need to post some signs about not touching the animals and if someone gets bit or otherwise hurt you are not legally responsible!


----------



## thistlebloom (Jun 17, 2020)

I'm going to give my 2 cents worth here, feel free to ignore it  😄...

If you are indeed operating a business, then you need to treat it as such, with *operating hours*, *days you are closed *etcetera. 

You can put your phone on* do not disturb* (look in your settings) when your operating hours are closed. You can set it up so only select numbers can get through (family or whoever you decide), all others go to voice mail. That way you can still use your phone as an alarm clock, but not be disturbed by people who don't respect that some people need sleep and go to bed early, or that you are just not going to be available for their odd questions 24/7.

You seem to be worried about losing sales if you do not speak with every random person who expresses interest in your animals, and then accommodating their time frame. Yes, some people have different schedules. If getting an animal is important enough to them they will figure out a way to do it when you are open....!!!

Since you have been wildly successful at selling, and have said you don't really need the income to live on, I think it's time to stop stressing yourself out to the point of failing health. You aren't going to be any good to your family or animals if you keep that course. You have received some really good counsel from BYHers, be reasonable and take it to heart.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jun 20, 2020)

@thistlebloom ...I think you have hit the nail on the head....now when my son comes...he hates me right now, due to the phone, bu5 I’ll have him help me set it to those fancy settings?  That would be really great.  Every one of you is absolutely right about t stress for both of us.  Problem with the visitors...we don’t know how to kick them out.  They come to buy a bunny..then see everything else....etc. yesterday we had the luxury of going to the out of town cheap grocery store..got to chit chat, etc..it was fun.  Much needed.  Cupboards   were bare.  I screwed up the chickens, by integrating the new ones, and decided to sell a few...so, I was breaking up the family...🤣. I was only selling 3 new and 3 from original..shouldn’t have been a big deal?  Ohhhh geez, everyone is sooo stressed..not laying, not going in the coop, etc..there’s no fighting, because we did the look no touch, but, that just set back the laying even more!  Ugh..chickensdrive me cray some times, and they are by far the easiest animals!!🤣🤣


----------



## rachels.haven (Jun 20, 2020)

I recommend a biosecurity lockdown. You want to keep your healthy animals (you and DH) healthy, right? You've got to limit what visitors track in on their shoes (wasting all your time and energy as well as pathogens to the farm animals and I guess covid). If you're selling an animal bring it out front in a crate or tied and work from there. No guests beyond x point. That is your space.
Good luck with boundaries. I hope they work for you.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 20, 2020)

It is obvious that ya Love your animals, and ya work extremely hard tending to them....so, your thought should be more to protecting them, than showing them off to strangers....there are many things that others can bring in on the shoes that can wipe em out....ya can be polite by just saying....I would love to spend more time showing them to ya, but I just have so much to do I just don't have the time to spend doing that....here are yours and if I want to get done today, I gotta get busy....hope ya enjoy your animals as much as I do.....and turn and go back to the gate and shut it behind ya....keep protecting your animals on your mind, and it will be much easier to send em on their way...


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 20, 2020)

rachels.haven said:


> I recommend a biosecurity lockdown. You want to keep your healthy animals (you and DH) healthy, right? You've got to limit what visitors track in on their shoes (wasting all your time and energy as well as pathogens to the farm animals and I guess covid). If you're selling an animal bring it out front in a crate or tied and work from there. No guests beyond x point. That is your space.


Absolutely agree!   I don't want people tracking their "problems" into MY pasture/pens.  I put goats for sale in the stock trailer and pull it out of the pasture and up into the shade by the house.    Makes it really easy!


----------



## chickens really (Jun 22, 2020)

Hello there! 
Are you slowing down any? I hope your getting rest and eating better. I would definitely sell off about 60 of the chickens and only supply yourself and a few clients with eggs. 
You got all these animals to enjoy them. I definitely wouldn't be enjoying my life if I had numbers like you have. You call it a hobby farm but quickly it sounds like a production farm/petting zoo. Your a fantastic lady and if you downsize the amounts of each species you will definitely be more content.   I hope you enjoyed Father's Day with your family yesterday..
I think of you often ❤️


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jun 27, 2020)

CntryBoy777 said:


> It is obvious that ya Love your animals, and ya work extremely hard tending to them....so, your thought should be more to protecting them, than showing them off to strangers....there are many things that others can bring in on the shoes that can wipe em out....ya can be polite by just saying....I would love to spend more time showing them to ya, but I just have so much to do I just don't have the time to spend doing that....here are yours and if I want to get done today, I gotta get busy....hope ya enjoy your animals as much as I do.....and turn and go back to the gate and shut it behind ya....keep protecting your animals on your mind, and it will be much easier to send em on their way...


Oh I wish I had that gumption!!  I’ve never been able to say the word...no.....but, I’m working on it....I’m keeping rabbit people only at rabbits....I’ve got their packets of info ready, so I don’t have to take so long to explain, transition feed, etc, a box with hay.

i sold 14 chickens, yesterday Chris shows me a post, I thought it was just for another chicken coop....so we went to look....it came with more chickens and two ducks!  Ugh!  It was really small....so, we made her a lowball offer...said if no one else buys it..call...but I’m hoping that she doesn’t call...neither of us had the heart to tell this poor single mom that we didn’t want to buy it.

So, we had more piglets yesterday..just 4..but they are all healthy...I had just run up to the vet, because I was getting very worried about the small size of these tiny mini pigs...they were 28 lbs before pregnant.  I got oxytocin...praying we didn’t have to use it.  A few hrs later..she started on her own!!  Yeah!  Two were breach...one didn’t have a suckle reflex..but we got that going...phew!!

Now our iss


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jun 27, 2020)

chickens really said:


> Hello there!
> Are you slowing down any? I hope your getting rest and eating better. I would definitely sell off about 60 of the chickens and only supply yourself and a few clients with eggs.
> You got all these animals to enjoy them. I definitely wouldn't be enjoying my life if I had numbers like you have. You call it a hobby farm but quickly it sounds like a production farm/petting zoo. Your a fantastic lady and if you downsize the amounts of each species you will definitely be more content.   I hope you enjoyed Father's Day with your family yesterday..
> I think of you often ❤


Hi Shannon...I miss you too!!  You’re too good to me!!  I promise, I’m eating better than I was the other day,  chris cooked for me yesterday and breakfast today.  He’s knowns I’m running on empty..but so is he!  We celebrated father day today because Chris got his gift!!!   None other than a new mini pig!!    And, at the same time, I was having ther fancy pants rabbits deliver.!!  It was chaos!  Then a lady came to buy a bunny,  then chis yeellfir me...so was have 4 More mini piglet


----------



## Baymule (Jun 27, 2020)

rachels.haven said:


> I recommend a biosecurity lockdown. You want to keep your healthy animals (you and DH) healthy, right? You've got to limit what visitors track in on their shoes (wasting all your time and energy as well as pathogens to the farm animals and I guess covid). If you're selling an animal bring it out front in a crate or tied and work from there. No guests beyond x point. That is your space.
> Good luck with boundaries. I hope they work for you.


X 2
This. 



frustratedearthmother said:


> Absolutely agree!   I don't want people tracking their "problems" into MY pasture/pens.  I put goats for sale in the stock trailer and pull it out of the pasture and up into the shade by the house.    Makes it really easy!



And this too! 

Maybe you need a "sale" building with cages or pens for the different species. If the people want to look around, explain that you practice bio security because with all the animals that you have and sell, you certainly want to keep them all healthy. Look directly at the person and say, "After all, don't YOU want to buy a healthy animal?" and smile nicely.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Jun 28, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I got oxytocin...praying we didn’t have to use it.



For the pigs or for yourself?


----------



## farmerjan (Jun 28, 2020)

Sure hope she isn't going to use the oxytocin on herself.... helps with stimulating labor, and milk let down.....


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jun 28, 2020)

Got the oxytocin for the min8mpigs..because they were 26,27 and 29 lbs before getting pregnant.  The red one..Redder...🤣.  She did great...actually was early.  But the others, well, the6 were right on the money, but I was a nervous wreck...imagine that?   The tiniest pig came one day early..and she had 4...2 pink with spots, 2 black...just one male!  Then two days later the last pig had 4 more...just one spotted one..that was the only male.  Sooooo...allll the piglets obviously come from our one boar, Little Jim......we are very disappointed in Wilber.  🤣❤️🐷. He’s a gorgeous agouti....we’ve seen him...ahh hemmm...you know....but, clearly Little ?Jim is the bigger man for our needs!🤣🤣🤣.   We did get another boar this weekend..had him delivered...we never leave..everything gets delivered..it’s ridiculous.  He’s pink and spotted...these pink spotted pigs fly out the doors!!  But the black ones...well, if the6 have some color..like our last litter a few months ago...they sold in a day.  This time....this litter, took me 10 days, and I had to kind of work at it..,ugh....so, now I have just 4 black females left to sell.  But here’s the issue...Chris keeps sticking the girls with the boars...now we’re going to have piglets born at the wrong t8me of year...I told him we’re going to burn out our market.  I wanted to wait and have piggies born right in time to home for Christmas.  Oh well...hopefully....we can rebreed these 3...for that time??  Or at least jus5 one of them....with the new boar?!❤️❤️🐷🐷🐷.   And believe it or not, we still have a waiting list of 7 people!!  For pink spotted..mostly female pigs...🤣❤️🐷. The last picture...in the middle, is the new boar...he’s not as small as our boar..Little Jim...but, if he throws spots...that’s our man!!🤣❤️🐷🙏


----------



## Bruce (Jun 28, 2020)

Do the little ones know (or care) which faucet is connected to THEIR mother?


----------



## farmerjan (Jun 28, 2020)

Don't know about the "mini-pigs"  but with the normal size hogs, most all of mine didn't care.  I tried to keep the sows separate for the first week or so.  It prevented 2 from laying too close together,  and little piglets from getting between and smothering without the sows realizing it.  Once the pigs were pretty mobile and agile, and it takes 1-2 weeks to where they are scooting around quickly, when one sow would lay down to nurse, and they made those little grunting noises, there would be pigs coming from every where.  It seemed to be that the sows would all kinda get on the same schedule and if one laid down to nurse, they all would. 
 I also liked them to farrow separately, to know which pigs were from whom, and was able to determine if there were any problems (had one that had a couple without butt holes and I quit breeding from her when I realized it was her and not the boar hog), and numbers were important to me also because I wanted hogs that would produce big litters and raise them.  Also, disposition was important.  I did not farrow in crates, so they had to have a positive attitude.... I didn't mind being protective and a little wary with new pigs.... but not one that wanted to come after me.  Didn't keep replacements from any that had any issues.  
It seems like these small breeds aren't near as aggressive, but they don't have very many pigs either.  Then again, since they are 30 lbs, they sure aren't eating what a 150 + lb sow is eating.  But there's  not alot of meat on a 30 lb pig to eat.  I don't think I read anywhere what they actually finish out at.  And they do take longer to grow and finish from what I have read here.  Pros and cons to all sizes.


----------



## farmerjan (Jun 28, 2020)

ALL BABY PIGS ARE CUTE.... I love them until the normal hogs hit about 30 lbs.... then I don't like them until  they are over 150 or so..... might have something to do with the "escape artist ability" !!!!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jun 28, 2020)

I haven't caught up on all the post given but you need to post a sign at the road saying no trespassing and maybe post animal/all sales are by appointment only. And if you want to advertise for animals then post business hours and a phone number and put a gate at your entrerance to property that is locked or has a code and only open it when your expecting people. What happens when your not home people just drive up and look around the place maybe leave a gate open no way. Girl your health and your family safety first and your animals second and forget the about hurting or upsetting others. Y'all worked so hard to get yourself healthy and your throwing that to the wind just for a few sales. Also if your having health issues you might need to look at down sizing some just to help you get to where you health can be maintain and your animals well being as well.


----------



## Bruce (Jun 28, 2020)

farmerjan said:


> (had one that had a couple without butt holes


OK, that is one birth defect I've never heard of before!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jun 28, 2020)

@farmerjan ...we farrowed them together from advice from , the farm we bought our first sisters from, and my pig gurus.  @the V’s...   they’ve been doing mini pigs for,.a few decades...

sisters help each other out...it’s really neat to see.  The piglets are confu..they all think they are siblings...not cousins!🤣.  

as far as the size of a mini pig..technically, any pig under 150# is considered a mini pig.  However..not by people who are buying a “mini pig”...so, we looked long are hard.  Yes, we have two tha5 are large...but the6 are 6 and have been bred 6 times.  But, these three....the6 are 2 years old and very small.   We are hoping, those genes will be carried on throug( to the offspring.  I keep telling Chris we need to keep some of these beautiful piglets...he doesn’t want to..he thinks m8ni pugs are a fad.  

But, I’m very pleased with our new boar.  Amber, from @the V’s...said he’s a great looker..a great Specimen !!  Great composition!!  Music to my ears!


I hear what everyone is saying about our safety, the animals..and abou5 working less.  We are takin* steps...no5 sure which kind yet..other than..it’s clear posted on the page..our hours, etc.

Chris doesn’t want a sign on the road..,he thinks that will Attract more people.  So, if I hav3 an hours sign...the6 will know w3 are ‘open’....  but, I did hav3 a friend delive fancy Rabbits...she said I should have people mee5 me for rabbits...she said it’s too easy for people to steal a rabbit kit, etc...  I suppose this is me being nieve again?

ok, night going to tr6 to ge5 to bed early..so 8 can be up by 5... nigh5vall..thanks for reading...miss you all!!❤️


----------



## farmerjan (Jun 28, 2020)

As I said, the mini's are different than the standard larger sized hogs.   And you do what you have been mentored to do.  I was just saying how I raised mine.  I tried to have at least 2 but often 3 or 4 to farrow all around the same time so that I could foster extra pigs onto a sow if one had more than she had "faucets".  Most of mine would have 10-12 but had one that consisitently had 14 or 15 and she only had 12 teats.  So it was good to have more than one with pigs so that they all would get a place to nurse.  But I preferred to have them separate for the first week or 2.  Then again, I was watching over alot more piglets on each sow.


----------



## farmerjan (Jun 28, 2020)

@Bruce  it isn't common to have deformed animals but it does happen.  One sow had 2 in one litter, and then 1 in her second litter.  2 different boars.  There was an obvious recessive gene in there.  There have been a few baby calves born over the years without rectums also.  You just have to destroy them.  Again, recessive genes that show up .  When you think of how many combinations there are, and how it has to hit just right for both parents to contribute the exact pair of genes, it is pretty amazing.  
Years ago, Holstein dairy farmers would destroy any red and white calves born..... considered unacceptable.... yet there have been red and white holsteins forever.... a recessive that showed up occasionally.  Not allowed for registration for years with the holstein assoc..... now they are allowed and well accepted.  Maybe one day the angus assoc will accept the red angus.....


----------



## chickens really (Jun 29, 2020)

Can I say something? 
I was thinking about getting a little mini piglet but changed my mind. My friend that raises them told me that people will breed a smaller 2 year old sow and Boar and think that's only how big the pigs get. It takes 5 years for a mini pig to reach full size. So at 2 years old 40 pound pig could easily be 150 pounds by 5 years old. 😳


----------



## Baymule (Jun 29, 2020)

chickens really said:


> Can I say something?
> I was thinking about getting a little mini piglet but changed my mind. My friend that raises them told me that people will breed a smaller 2 year old sow and Boar and think that's only how big the pigs get. It takes 5 years for a mini pig to reach full size. So at 2 years old 40 pound pig could easily be 150 pounds by 5 years old. 😳


Pigs never really stop growing. I know regular pigs can easily top 1,000 pounds if not sent to slaughter. We bought a large boar for slaughter that was thought to be 500 pounds, but actually weighed 820 pounds and hanging weight was 506 pounds. He had gotten too big to service the sows. I've heard of 1200-1400 pound boars that were finally slaughtered so as to use the meat before they keeled over dead and having a huge carcass to deal with.


----------



## farmerjan (Jun 29, 2020)

We had a Duroc boar that belonged to a friend.  Used him then sent him back home to service his own sows.  Then got him again the following year, we only had 3 sows at the time and the owner was glad to have a safe and healthy place for him to go to.  But after that trip they told us that when we were done with him to ship him because he was getting too big.  We bought him direct, then kept him for another 2 years.  When we did finally ship him he crossed the scales at 902 lbs.  George, as we called him was one of the best dispositioned hogs we ever had and it hurt to have to ship him.  Have had several sows over 500 lbs that we butchered due to their size and inability to raise good litters after they got big and could no longer get off pigs, if they laid on, them fast enough.   You can keep them on a restricted diet somewhat, but hogs continue to grow for their entire life as @Baymule  said.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 29, 2020)

That big boar we bought was so sweet and had the most soulful eyes. His Mommy went out of town and had her best friend sell him-she couldn't do it. Wilbur was a sweetheart. In the short time we had him-I fed him out on soured corn to clean up the meat-I got quite attached to him. If I had the room, I might have just turned him out to go be a hog.


----------



## Bruce (Jun 29, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> ..she said I should have people mee5 me for rabbits.


There are a number of people here and on BYC that sell animals and ALWAYS meet the buyer at some public place. Obviously easier to do with rabbits and poultry of course.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jun 29, 2020)

@chickens really ...the true definition of a mini pig..is anything under 150 lbs...so..if you’re lucky enough to have a pig, under 160...you’ve got a m8n8 pig.!!🤣🤣🤣. But, yes, they typically stop...unless they ge5 obese, around 5 years.  Our best pigs are abou5 30# at 2 years.  At this growth rate, we are thinking they will not...if kept on a nice diet, they, and the offspring, will not get to such a high weight...but no one can say for sure?

Chris and I had a long talk about our breeding program....I got him to see things my way!  So, we are retiring our two boars...and only usin*bthe new guy.....Chris said if we don5 get top dollar..yeah right..for those guys..we’re keeping them....obviously he just doesn’t want to sell them....

And next round, we’ll be keeping our best looking female, etc...

all are sold except three black girls...but the6 were only born Saturday...🤣🤣🤣.


----------



## rachels.haven (Jun 29, 2020)

Pig Farmer PA.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jun 30, 2020)

So I had a lady call today and ask if I could guarantee that my pigs would stay at 25 lbs.....really???  I kind of chewed her ear of threw the text...she even apologized for offending me.  I had said she needed to do research and that we take pride in selling our pigs to people who have done research..and until she did research...she could not come see them!!  Yikes..I guess I was mean??  Where did that come from??  Then of course I apologized, etc.  but, really...you can’t even guarantee that a Yorkie is going to be 4lbs....  We have a French Bulldog...he is supe4 stalky...and we love it...he’s solid muscle....he’s about 45?  Perf3ct for a farm..a 25lb dog would be freezing in the winter, etc....

So, the lady said she’s going to talk to her husband.  She insisted she would love her pig if it got to be 150lbs....

These are exactly the type of people we are trying to weed out by making them do research before they are allowed to come see the pigs.....ugh

So,  y son has still been running like crazy, did another 50 mile ultra marathon a few weeks ago?  Then on Sunday he did a 33 ultra marathon.....

Heres the thing ...not sure if I’ve mentioned this....for a very long time, he’s kicked around the idea of becoming a navy SEAL after his masters....welll....yup..that’s next.  He’s already started the training...on his own of course.

in HS he took the test for getting into the military, like SAT....well....he scored off the charts!!  SEALs require a 50...he got an 89!  The highest is 99.  

They will also pay $65,000 of his students loans....very nice!  He can’t wait!!  His major hold up...no lie..is his dog.  He needs a wife or a dependent so he can live off base, and have his dog.  If he had a wife..I think he’d go straight in, before grad school.....Chris teases that he can get a wife on the internet!🤣🤣.   He’s thinking of asking my dad to go with him..to be his dependant...which is actually a great idea....my dad is in a bad marriage.   They’d be grumpy and grumpier!!🤣❤️🤪.   But, this kid is soooo focused on his goals...he did his own....race thing around our dam....he ran, swam, climbed and kaiaked 28 miles....   He’s nuts, but I’ve got to give him credit for his determination!

couple pictures..one is a Grover...our stalky French Bulldog ❤️❤️
our new Juliana boar❤️❤️  Of course a baby pig 

and some mini rex kits, and lionhead kits ❤️🐰


----------



## rachels.haven (Jun 30, 2020)

Aw, the dog is not dependent enough? He has to go the whole way and get a wife?


----------



## Bruce (Jun 30, 2020)

Maybe he could marry the dog 



Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> SEALs require a 50...he got an 89! The highest is 99.


Great that he got an 89! I am really surprised that in the normal scale of things a failing grade of < 50% is good enough for an elite squad. I would have thought they would want only the best and brightest.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jun 30, 2020)

Bruce said:


> Maybe he could marry the dog
> 
> 
> Great that he got an 89! I am really surprised that in the normal scale of things a failing grade of < 50% is good enough for an elite squad. I would have thought they would want only the best and brightest.


It’s not graded like a regular test...like the army requires a 30...marines 35...etc...  So, with Ben getting an 89 he can qualify for anything he chooses...but, I’m pretty sure you know what that is....🤣👍🎉🙏


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jun 30, 2020)

rachels.haven said:


> Aw, the dog is not dependent enough? He has to go the whole way and get a wife?


Yep, no animals allowed on base...Ben really does not want to ge5 married at this point of life...but, he figures if it’s the only way to reach his goal...he’ll ge5 a prenup...because he realizes she will be probably be marrying him for the benefits...and, he does not want to lose everything he’s worked so hard for.  This is sooo screwed up...but I kind of agree with his stupid logic?  Not for othe4 people..but in his situation...ok, I’m biased!🤣❤️    But Chris said ther3 are women who simply want to marry milatary men for the benefits?   Let’s face it, with a Ben’s schedule, he’s not goin* to meet the kind of girl he’d really want to marry?  This sound# like some bad TV reality show!🤣😩


----------



## rachels.haven (Jun 30, 2020)

Aw, I hope he finds someone to love in addition to the dog too then...or reconsiders careers and THEN finds a sweetheart.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jun 30, 2020)

rachels.haven said:


> Aw, I hope he finds someone to love in addition to the dog too then...or reconsiders careers and THEN finds a sweetheart.


Me too!!


----------



## Baymule (Jun 30, 2020)

Or he could just give the dog to you and go after his dream.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jul 1, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Or he could just give the dog to you and go after his dream.


First...the dog is part of his dream..second, the dog, is, starting to settle down, but he’s a 108lb lab, and, we’ll, he gets quite excited and jumps all over me...sooo...I don’t want his dog🤣


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jul 1, 2020)

Aww he just excited to see his furrless grandma lol


----------



## Bruce (Jul 1, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> First...the dog is part of his dream..second, the dog, is, starting to settle down, but he’s a 108 lb lab, and, we’ll, he gets quite excited and jumps all over me...sooo...I don’t want his dog🤣


The dog can be trained. Getting married so he can keep the dog with him isn't a viable plan. Does he REALLY want to be stuck with, and have to financially support, someone he doesn't care much about just to keep the dog with him? He could quite possibly be stuck with the spouse far longer than the dog lives. And pre-nup or not I bet he gets the short end if they divorce when the dog dies or he leaves the service.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jul 1, 2020)

@Bruce ...I totally agree with you!!  I told him getting married for the military, and his dog is a HORRIBLE IDEA....he is hoping that he meats Mrs Right at the gym at 3am..and she runs as much as him....is hardcore athlethic, etc....he has a tall order!!  At least in this area..those girls do not exist!!  Maybe once he’s off living in. A fancy pants city..he’ll meet a girl who is just as focused on healthy healthy living...but around here, the ‘chicks’ mostly drink coffe..eat chips, then drink beer....  there’s not much to do around here...😩. In fact, when Chris was young...they would ‘cruise’ with ‘chicks’ and get bags of chips from the dumpster at the factory...damaged bags?  Then they’d go parking with chips and beer....nice right?  🤣. Luckily he’s upped his game since then...just a tad? 🤣🤣❤️  
Things are...not settled down by any means...but, it’s 7and I’m having dinner, eggs are washed...getting to look on here!  Next I have to do farm book records..man I hate that stuff!


----------



## chickens really (Jul 1, 2020)

Your Son sounds like a quality and normal child/Adult. Big dreams and no idea if he will succeed? All you can do is hope..❤️


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jul 2, 2020)

@chickens really ...well, since up to this point, he’s done everything..including 100 mile ultra marathon, couple 50’s, several 33’s..and regular marathons don’t count....and yesterday he did the swimming parts of the requirements for SEAL training....I know he will get there.  The only stupid part of his goal...the wife issue.  He’s 22 has his own fitness company..that actually earns money🤣🤣.  While his factory was shut down due to Covid, he got a job working manual labor...he’s now working for me..ugh..what a pain!  Not farm work, detailing cars, etc...

He has health issues as a kid...held him back from sports.  Wanted to play football..I said nope..your thin as a rail...lift weights then we’ll talk.  He was 12.  I created a monster...🤣. But, in my eyes, I’d rather have him exercise too much than sit and play video games......or drink beer...

BUT..Chris and I do, constantly worry, he’s had a lot of sports injuries already from going sooo hard..all the time.  Right now he has a sports hernia.  But he didn’t want  to get treatment until he’d done his 50 mile ultra..then it had to be the 100 mile.  So, now that he’s done those..he’s set aside the time for the stupid surgery.

oh, he also does Ju dit so?  However you spell it.  He figures he needs to know how to do that kind of tactical fighting, if he’s ever mugged, etc...  Honestly..he just never stops wanting to achieve more goals...

im not bragging one bit..he drives me crazy...he irritates me...like every kid irrates their mom?🤣🤣❤️❤️  

ok, off to work!


----------



## Baymule (Jul 2, 2020)

He doesn't need a wife to compete with him. He needs a wife that won't leave him after wrecking his body trying to be "healthy".


----------



## thistlebloom (Jul 2, 2020)

From my experience and observations (mostly relatives, so grossly limited) the gym babes that are all about fitness are not necessarily good forever material.
There is a real self absorption problem that interferes with  doing what's best for the other half. Looking out for each others best interest is the glue that holds marriages together.


----------



## rachels.haven (Jul 2, 2020)

Sheesh, tell that dog to sit on him long enough to put himself back together. He's going to be okay, but it sounds like he needs to cool it before he hits some kind of burnout or hurts himself worse. The marines would probably tell him that at some point too. He may not find satisfaction there, and once you sign your time away...you finish, based on what my military friends have told me. There's plenty of time without the military to work and pay off debt yourself, find nice relaxed hobbies, maybe set up a family and his own farm (and end all the relaxation)...and of course to help with pigs and rabbits and pan dumping and manure shoveling, which is LOTS of exercise. 

Sounds like out of all the animals you have your son worries you the most. I hope he sorts it out in a way that is satisfactory to you.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jul 2, 2020)

@rachels.haven ...I agree, with soo much of what you have ...what ALL of you have said...I used to say these same things to him...as did Chris.  I’m the only the only one he confides in.  He has said, if I continue to give him ‘crap’... he won’t tell me anymore.  But he will still do it, and that will be worse.  Anyways...enough about that stuff...

Dumb and dumber...Dad and Ben went on a road trip to buy me rabbits..ugh, poor woman!  She must think ....she knows me...but she must think the rest of my family are lunatics!🤣❤️  My Dad said he was going to try to bargain her down on price..and keep my dough...🤣.  Then they came up to the farm...Dad had never seen the piglets...🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣. He actually liked them!  Chris is magic with piglets...no one screams with him...not me...❤️🤣🐷. That was it!!  Dad was OUT!  I asked him if he wanted to buy one?  He asked if he got a discount?  What a nut!  

Sooooo..after all, the hard times with the ducks...and giving away the duckings a few months ago...they were just too much work..Who wants to do a brooder??  Anyways, we brought home two Pekins today.....we bought them because our pond is sooo empty, and our dog, Grover misses going back to the pond, with the ducks....he goes now..but, he’s sad...😞. So we got him ducks...  but, these guys, are it!  And, we’ve got the floating duck house, plus we’ve got the fencing..that he didn’t want to do last year..🤣.  So, we’ll see how it goes.  .??  Two can’t be that bad??  I miss ducks.  Ugh.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 2, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I asked him if he wanted to buy one? He asked if he got a discount? What a nut!


There IS such a thing as "family discount"! How much as Dad done for you these past few decades?? I bet he's earned a FREE pig.


----------



## rachels.haven (Jul 2, 2020)

Aducktion is real. Get help now. Before you wind up like me.

Funny thing is, I'm not that much older than your son. I hope he "comes to the light", relaxes, and stop giving you ulcers soon.

(...maybe he needs a box of ducks!)


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jul 3, 2020)

Bruce said:


> There IS such a thing as "family discount"! How much as Dad done for you these past few decades?? I bet he's earned a FREE pig.


Of course he can have a free pig...I was just referring to how he had just tried to bargain down the lady for my rabbits...🤣.  But, he was just joking..he wants no part of a pig, unless it’s on the end of his fork!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jul 3, 2020)

@rachels.haven ...after last year..with, at one point...51 ducks..I’m never going there again!!  Last year the farm was a whole different farm.  The ducks controlled everything.  Now the ducks will just have to go with the flow, because I refuse to chase ducks again!  

The lady we bought them from, makes her own moonshine..it was 10am..we were also buy8ng a chicken coop...we had two huge trucks and trailer.  She kept offering me her homemade ‘shine’...said her parents had done this for years....obviously I don’t drink.  Then she made three passes at Chris, saying she ‘had what he needed..,and could give him what he wanted’...and her 4 year daughter gave me the middle finger and kept patting Chris’ bumm!  Soooo, needless to say...it was one heck of a morning!🤣

Were supposed to go to a pig roast Saturday....but now I don’t know what to do?  Our governor had ordered that we wear masks the second you leave the house, not just in businesses.   When Covid first came out, Chris and I went no where....I mean we still go no where..but, we stopped our weekly dinners with friends.


----------



## chickens really (Jul 3, 2020)

I thought you bought Muscovy Ducklings this spring? Do you still have them and now Pekin too?


----------



## rachels.haven (Jul 3, 2020)

Yikes, poor Chris. I bet he left in a hurry. My mother, living in what used to be semi rural TN (which is now now rapidly gentrifying) would call that kind of person "crazy"...which really means, avoid at all cost. Category includes users of other drugs too and not just heavy use of alcohol and some actually crazy people. Some people are just "nuts".

Wow, that's silly, on the Governor's orders. The air in your car as you drive is probably not going to be contaminated. If the ac's going it goes through a filter, if memory serves. If it were me, and you felt like being a logical rebel, I'd only wear a mask before you interact with people. IE, walking in a parking lot alone is not a mask occasion. If you can stay 6-10 feet away outdoors the need and effectiveness for a mask is very low. I mean...maybe wind could carry stuff? BUT I don't know...avoiding everyone's airborne droplets is the key. I get the impression if you stay out of everyone new's 6-10' "bubble"...but again, IDK.I guess humans are gross.

You may have to cancel your party, or greatly modify it. This is probably responding to the rapid uptick of cases and the fact that PA is a very at risk state with a high percentage of older population and a hint of isolation, IMO. Fl, CA, and Tx really bombed out yesterday with over 7,000 new cases tested positive (fl was over 10,000). The number of states yesterday with 1,000-3,000 new yesterday cases is high too. If that rate spreads...But at the same time life can't stop completely. There has to be a middle ground somewhere. We're at war and under siege to an invisible enemy and finding a way to beat it is taking FOREVER (I wish distractions would stop and we could focus on just controlling IT)


----------



## Bruce (Jul 3, 2020)

The car A/C cabin filter is big dust particles not virus unless some cars have hepa filters. But I agree that there is no reason to wear a mask while driving your car. After all the value of the masks isn't so much in protecting you from getting the virus, the masks won't keep the virus out, but to keep you from spreading it if you have it without symptoms if you sneeze or cough. Clearly anyone with symptoms shouldn't be out with or without a mask unless they are going to a medical facility for testing/treatment. 

Yep, no party unless one wants to chance becoming a statistic. I suspect there will be a WHOLE lot more cases a week from now because people are going to socialize for the 4th regardless of warnings to the contrary.

This site has a map by county but it is a 7 day rolling average so it won't show the direct effect of new cases from a day ago.


----------



## rachels.haven (Jul 3, 2020)

Wow! That's a nice site. I've been using worldometer which works, but I like the map!


----------



## Bruce (Jul 3, 2020)

It was just put out a few days ago. I like it because there is so much more detail rather than just a number for a state. Arizona is a mess I wonder how much of that is on the Native American land. Florida is also a mess but there are some relatively safe areas. For whatever reason it is worse on average in the southern part of the country than elsewhere.

Looks like @Duckfarmerpa1 is in a really good place, very few cases in her county or any of the surrounding counties.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jul 3, 2020)

Actually, in our tiny town...of 1,500 people..1 guy has already died.  We knew him.  And I don’t even know how many more have had had it..up over 30...inmy town!  But no one cares!  Ugh


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jul 9, 2020)

@chickens really ...yes, I had muscovies ..duckli in the spring, realized they were too much work and gave them away.   Now have these two knuckle heads...they don’t have a clue that the pond exists...they stay in the coop...but the duck lays great...they are sweet...they don’t know where the gardens are...yeah!!  More news...and more news, etc.....so...we bought calves.  A Swiss, we named Charlie...sweet as anything.  And a black angus mix we named Mike.  He’s young and just finding his legs..this morning he started jumping about in the pasture..that was fun to see.🤣🐮. The other more news..I’m going to have to start my kidding thread back up....I knew Honey was bred..that was planned....I suspec that Busty was too...yesterday it was confirmed.  I’m not thrilled.  But...people have been knocking at our doors for goat kids....litterally trying to buy mine.  And I plan to bottle feed and sell..as soon as I can....I really only plan to keep..one agouti..if I would get one from a Busty.  So, now...our 4th trailer tgat was supposed to be for hay storage...that’s blown....it’s now going to be the cow barn...and, more news..,this morning I was leaving for a dentist appt....Chris said what are those chicks doing over there...hmmmm.....Soooo, now I’m hurrying up and tryin* to sell 9 chicks in a flash!  I sure don’t need to deal with chicks, separating them with the hen, etc...  I mean, they are adorable....I’m sellin* them for $1 each...and I have a 50# bag of feed from when I was going to do a hatch....I’m throwing that in for $5....anyone want them?🤣🐣.


----------



## chickens really (Jul 9, 2020)

Holy smokes your busy! 😂😊


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jul 9, 2020)

I take them but they might not like shipping so well.


----------



## chickens really (Jul 9, 2020)

You honestly think you and Chris are going to want to butcher the cattle 🐮


----------



## farmerjan (Jul 9, 2020)

Yeah, I can just see you eating either or both in 2 years..... and buyer beware..... the swiss will take longer to finish as they grow bone and frame before they put on weight. Unless you are feeding silage, you will be hard pressed to get him "finished" with enough flesh and fat to marble properly, before 3. The hol/angus will finish much better. That is why the swiss are discounted at the stockyards.... they get too big and take too long to get to good butcher weight, so are not economical. And they can eat..... I have had a couple as steers, and several swiss/holstein cross cows. Not my favorite. I won't raise the steers anymore. The best thing with swiss is to feed as veal.... pour the milk to them and butcher in the 3-400 lb range.

One other thing, band the bull calves so you aren't dealing with bulls on top of everything.   Swiss aren't known to get mean until a little older, but they are stubborn and thick headed.  They will grow with a better attitude if they are steers.  Since Chris is of farming background, I am assuming that you realize they will be on milk for 6-10 weeks, twice a day every day, and then grain and hay and a little grass but they won't be getting much nutrition from the grass this year, and with your long winters they will eat a BUNCH of hay before you can get them out on pasture next year.  That is when they will do real good on grass for you if they have enough grazing.  The cows will not eat the weeds and things the goats will though.  They do good as complimentary grazers because they prefer different things.


----------



## farmerjan (Jul 9, 2020)

As for the chicks, why not let the hen just raise them?  If you take them away, then she will most likely go into a molt due to the summer heat,  so she won't be laying eggs for a couple months anyway.  If she found a secure place to set on them, then let her just raise them;  she obviously feels pretty safe.  No guarantees but..... or sell the whole family.  I would buy the family but not just the chicks if I was close enough.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jul 10, 2020)

Well, I have 70+ chickens...just bought more.  And peeps are a pain.  One lady did ask to buy the mom..I have noooo problem with that!  I’ve got so many broody hens...I keep the breaker cage right in coop! Ugh!  I have mom and peeps separated because, from what I’ve read, the other hens could hurt the peeps?  And I didn’t want the hens eating their feed,....


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jul 10, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Well, I have 70+ chickens...just bought more.  And peeps are a pain.  One lady did ask to buy the mom..I have noooo problem with that!  I’ve got so many broody hens...I keep the breaker cage right in coop! Ugh!  I have mom and peeps separated because, from what I’ve read, the other hens could hurt the peeps?  And I didn’t want the hens eating their feed,....



About the calves..ugh, the Swiss is goin* to take that long??  We don5 want to wait that long to butcher...noooo way.  Yes, Chris and I have been told to keep them on milk for up to 3 months.  We’re keeping them out of the heat..and giving them water in a bottle during the day.  The one little guy gets a tad bit of scours..nothing serious...but he’s only 3 days old...so, it could be all th3 changes...were not giving him as much milk as Charlie..the Swiss.  Got kicked in the knee...plus...accidentally wore flip flops in the pen yesterday..CharLie stepped on my foot twice...ugh...  dumb move on my part!  So, @farmerjan ...I know we do the bottle for a few weeks, Mike actually tries the bowl....when do we introduce grain?  CharLie  is already tasting hay and grass.  And now I have to change tge feed  for Busty..since she’s knocked up...she used to love her alfalfa pellets...but now she gives me a rough time, and kicks the bowl.  Plus I know her milk will slow down a bit.  On a better note..two people asked..right on th3 inter..if we were turning into a petting zoo....and I made som3 stupid joke about ...when we get paid BIG bucks...meaning..never!  A lady called on tg3 phone and asked to bring her kids up...I asked if she was buying anything...meaning..bunnies...she asked to buy my goats!  How dare she?? 🤣❤️🐐. I said the new kids will be for sale when they are born..and left it at that.....


----------



## chickens really (Jul 10, 2020)

My goodness. Instead of downsizing and enjoying your animals your collecting more.   
Those cute little calves will turn into awful yearlings and hopefully you have good fences to contain them. You must have won the lottery in order to feed all those animals.🤑 I know my feed cost and I don't have much here to feed. 
I would sell Momma and her Chicks together. I definitely wouldn't take them away from her now. Put her in one of your empty rabbit tractors for now till she goes. 
I hope you are getting more sleep but I'm thinking your probably not slowing down at all. Sounds like your even more busy than before. 😩


----------



## farmerjan (Jul 10, 2020)

At this young stage of life do not feed extra water during the day.  At 3 days old they cannot utilize anything but the milk.  I would keep water in a bucket for them, but all they get in the bottle should have nutrition in it,  meaning milk.  The water can cause the scours because their systems are not designed to be drinking water at this point.  They will try it when on a cow, but a couple of sips is all they will bother with if they are nursing.  They need all the nutrition they can get from the milk (replacer)  and too much liquid can cause their upset.  The "true stomach" that is doing all the digesting now is designed for milk absorption.  They do not sweat, and if too much water and getting scours, they will dehydrate faster than if you never gave them any water.  You need to understand the developing gut tract in a calf in order to feed it properly.  Hot weather is harder on a calf than cold.  Dehydration happens in hours.  Water alone will not solve that problem but make it worse.
You can offer a little grain in a bucket and they will play with it a little but don't expect any significant consumption until they are 4-6 weeks.  They will eat a mouthful or so and it gets them trying it and then they will develop a taste for it as their digestion system starts to evolve.  I am offering some to the 3 calves on the nurse cow at night after I turn the cow out for night grazing. 2 are 4 weeks and the third is almost 3 weeks.  They won't really start to look for it much before 6-10 weeks. They will pick up and chew a little hay but again, they are not getting any nutrition from it.  They are designed to get 99% of their nutrition from milk for the first 6-12 weeks of age.  And then you cannot take them off milk if they are not eating at least 2% of their body weight in grain or they will lack the protein and fat that they need to grow. 
You do realize that you will not be killing the angus cross until at least 18 months at the very minimum,  right?  There won't be any significant amount of meat on the frame until it has done the better part of it's growing.  That can be accelerated a bit by feeding something more concentrated like silage..... but there is no hurrying it past a certain point.  If you read @Mike CHS  journal, you will see how long he had his steers, and they were not bottle babies when he got them but weaned and well adjusted to grazing..... 
I don't kill my jerseys before 25-30 months and like to do it when they are coming off lush pasture where they are in a gaining mode.  Any animal has to grow frame and size and bone structure before they can put on much meat,  and to MARBLE to properly finish.  
You would have been better off to buy a couple of steers @ 500 lbs or more, and then they would be able to utilize the grass and hay better and you would only have to keep them for another year after that.  You are looking at a 2 year project if you feed them properly and get them to a weight where there will be enough meat to make it worth it and to be edible.  Anything with dairy background..... and I am assuming by looking at it that the angus cross is actually half holstein and angus,   or half swiss and angus (?????);  will take longer to grow and put on weight (meat) due to the physiology of the dairy influence.  
If you were to raise them for veal, as I used to for a very small but niche market, by the time they were 3 months they were drinking 5 gallons of milk, TWICE a day.... and they were "milk fat".  Mine also got some hay and about a handful of grain a day, they were not white veal but a pink veal.  True veal is iron deficient, and they get nothing except milk and sometimes straw for the fiber for their digestive tract.
And fences are imperative if you want them to stay put.  Yearlings are like teenagers.... always looking for somewhere else more interesting  and inviting to be.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jul 11, 2020)

Ok, @farmerjan ...I guess we now have to ge5 Hotwire too?  I have a lady that cleans for us,she said we need to band them at 2weeks because she was mounted by a calf.....hmm? But our other friend has has..about 8?  He has not done this yet?  I’ll tell a Chris about the water.  Mike is doing better.    When I said scours..it’s just a tad bit?  And Charlie..he Tinkles a ton!🤣🤣. They are both very active.  As for butchering...yes, w3 both are realizing , that thes3 guys are going to be around much longer than we thought.  I’m ok with it..except for the fact that I’ve now lost my storage barn.  As for @chickens really ...not sure I& we won the lottery or lost our minds?🤣. I just know w3 are having a wonderful time....and we don’t worry about money....don’t have too..God has been good❤️  
The chicks found a home..but the girl insists she doesn’t need the hen.  She said she has 3 broody hens.  I told ge4 I don’t thin’ it works  tha5 way?  That’s why we wanted them gone!  I was afraid the other hens woul$ hur5 them.  So, I have momma hen I a separate pen for a day..if she changes he4 mind?  But I don’t know if the hen would want them then?  I’m not going to worry about it..got wayyy too much othe4  stuff!  
So, today we got to pick up two rabbits for my breeding program.  Very exciting!  I got anothe4 black tort Holland lop doe...Won two legs at shows and makes great colours...and I got a show lionhead buck..blue tort..has one leg..his kits have won legs too!  So, I’m very pleased.  Chris is very sick of driving for rabbits..but w3 usually have them delivered..but this was an exception.  In my nest box I have a broken cream Holland Lop..keeping it no matter wha5 sex....and another black tort...might keep if it’s a buck?  
I also bought another goat..a kinder goat...just like my Busty...and agouti!  But they were more black.  And since she is pregnant, Chris said let’s roll the dice and hope she has an agouti doe?  She had two agoutis last time..but bucklings.  Can’t keep a kinder buck..too big.  But a doe would be awesome!  Not very many people in this are have them...and everyone loves the ears!  Meee tooo!  I’m a sucker for those big flappy ears!

the min8 piglets go home next week and then on the 29 and 30th..then we don’t have anymore due till September.  
I need to sell one of our boars..he’s a great pig...but he’s not what we need, but Chris loves him, so I doubt he’s going anywhere.  I was going to list him for $100..Chris was upset and said $300🤣🤣🤣. Yeah right!  He’s a skinny mixed breed pig!  He’s very sweet and gentle...was a house pet...but, no one is going to pay that much!  Chris jus5 doesn’t want to sell him.  Which is probably goin* to be me when the goat kids pop out....🤣❤️🐐.  I have to start my kidding thread...but, I’m ...overwhelmed.....❤️🐐.


----------



## farmerjan (Jul 11, 2020)

Calves will try "mounting" at any age, it is a way to play.  At 2 weeks there are NO HORMONES causing it.  I have little heifer calves that will try "mounting" as  calves too.  Have one that tried to "mount " her momma at about 3 weeks while momma was laying down.  We do like to wait for the calves to be a couple weeks to be sure that the testicles descend  as sometimes they don't right away.  Plus, they can "draw them back up" real easy.  But don't wait for them to be 6 months or older, you will have to use a different bander and it is more traumatic.... mostly for you.  We wait longer because we have the callicrate bander which does a very good job on "bigger sets" , but it takes a little more experience, costs more, and is not suggested for novices.  Get them done before a month in most cases,  it  is a little more sure proof that you will be able to get both and they won't be able to draw them back up.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jul 14, 2020)

Very quick.  We lost Mike, the angus mix calve to pneumonia.  Heart breaking.  Next, our one mini pig got mastitis, and the other dried up!  Had to take all the piglets inside!  One is..not too well.  I feed her every 2-3 hours.  B12 shots every 6.  The others are doing well but making such a mess with the goat milk! We put plastic downin the den! 😩. Sold the chicks..tge next day Chris gave another broody hen 12 eggs!  He said he loved the peeps!😩. Here we go again! Ok, that’s all I have time for


----------



## chickens really (Jul 15, 2020)

That's sad.  Poor little fella. I hope your luck changes and things get better. Raising animals definitely isn't as romantic in real life as we imagined them to be.
I'm still thinking you should lower your numbers and concentrate on a specific species instead of trying so hard to have too many animals. 
Their health and your health are being over looked because your so busy doing stuff for animals all day long. 
Your running around like a Chicken with its head cut off and it should be a few of the chickens in that condition. 
I hope I haven't offended you? Not my intentions at all. ..I know you love the animals and care for them daily.
Have a good day and don't stress out.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jul 17, 2020)

@chickens really ...YOU CAN NEVER OFFEND ME!  You are my dear friend!  I just literally  haven’t had time to even sit down...lol.  I know you have your heart in the right place..I know you might be right?  But for now...we are lov8ng it allll...my Rabbitry..weird name, right?  Anyways, it’s growing huge..and doing great!  
but we did lose the one mini piglet, that was struggling...broke our hearts.  We fed he4 every 2 hrs.  This is all afte4 the one momma dried up, and the othe4 got mastitis, so we had to bring them allll inside..,ugh!  What a mess...we put plastic on the floor, and then around the cages..because once they figured out the bowls..ugh..they would dive head first!  And fight!  Ugh!  They are stink in’ cute, but, I kinda can’t wait for these...14,.to be gone?🤣❤️😩🐷. Thank goodness we have a bunch of goats milk!  So, Chris walks Charlie, the calf, on a leash every night..lol...they both love it!  I don’t see this guy going anywhere anytime soon.  We are terrible farmers..we get wayyyyy too attached.....oh welll.....❤️🐷🐰🐐🐶🐓🐮🦆. Oh yeah, we have 2 ducks...but the6 just choose to go in the chicken coop?  We try and tr6 to show them the pond...dumb th8ngs hate the water?  Whatever?  They go right in with the chickens...no fuss.  Both hens..two eggs a day.  They came with a new coop we bought..,ugh.  Ok, back to work....oh, here are some pictures...and yes, Chris brought Charlie in the house for a photo “op”...lol....ugh..yet he says I can’t bring goat kids in when I need to bottle feed?  Yeah right!


----------



## Bruce (Jul 17, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Whatever? They go right in with the chickens


Not a bad plan, they are safer at night in the coop.


----------



## chickens really (Jul 18, 2020)

I'm glad you understand me.   
All you animal pictures are great. Please know I'm happy you are enjoying your life with all your animals Denise. As long as your still having fun it's worth every moment.


----------



## chickens really (Jul 18, 2020)

Are you planning to get another bottle calf for Charlie to have a friend?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jul 22, 2020)

@chickens really ..yes, we’ve been to auctions..going again today...even looking for big stronger ones...not willing to take risks...losing animals just breaks our hearts.  We want pairs at least for every animal on the farm!


----------



## chickens really (Jul 22, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> @chickens really ..yes, we’ve been to auctions..going again today...even looking for big stronger ones...not willing to take risks...losing animals just breaks our hearts.  We want pairs at least for every animal on the farm!


That's great. I hope you can get one today. Good Luck! 👍


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jul 22, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> @chickens really ..yes, we’ve been to auctions..going again today...even looking for big stronger ones...not willing to take risks...losing animals just breaks our hearts.  We want pairs at least for every animal on the farm!



Have you considered finding a dairy farm nearby and purchasing a calf directly from them?


----------



## farmerjan (Jul 22, 2020)

There have been a few that disagree with me on calves, and I do post on several cattle forums.... the best place to buy a calf is directly from a farmer.... in fact it is the only place that I suggest to 99.99% of the people who want to raise a baby/bottle calf.  If the farmer is even halfway decent, they will sell you a calf that has had colostrum , is drinking a bottle well, and has a very good chance of survivng and THRIVING.  
A calf from a sale/stockyard/auction may be perfectly healthy when it is dropped off there.  Had colostrum and all the right start.  BUT ..... it gets exposed to every germ, bug, disease, everything that you can imagine there.  They don't have the immune system to fight off all that.  And a beginner with calves won't know what to look for, or see the signs quick enough, or know what to give,  soon enough, to get the calf through.  I have been doing this for over 40 years.... bottle calves, grafted on nurse calves to my nurse cows, bought calves for friends with a beef cow whose calf was born dead.... you name it.... I've been there,  done that, paid the price, got the tee shirt.... 
I will only buy directly off a farm at this point in time.  I want a calf that is going to jump up, go to eating, want the cow or the bottle, and not have to give a seconds thought to "what if".... Milk replacer costs too much, the calf costs too much, your time is worth too much, and the problem is the calf isn't worth enough when all is said and done..... 
I have a soft spot for the "unfortunate"..... I have buried way too many that had too many strikes against them..... I don't care how much money you have, or how well off you are, or if you don't care that you are putting 10 x the money into that animal than it is worth..... the time and EMOTIONAL toll is not worth it either even if the financial cost is of no concern. 
Add to that is that you are bringing home all the germs/bugs/diseases that the calf was exposed to ..... AND EXPOSING all the rest of your healthy animals to it.  Understand that we do trade in cattle some, we do buy and sell..... so we do expose some of ours to outside germs/diseases/bugs..... but they don't get put right in with or near the most susceptible on the farm;  meaning other babies.  

Find a farmer that you are fairly close to and get one direct.  Most will be glad to not have to pay the commision and take the time to take the calf to the sale and then take whatever they get.... You pay him a fair price, he will often be a good enough source if it should get sick, to give you advise or to help out or even to give you a shot to give it on occasion.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jul 23, 2020)

Well we got three..and a giant hog!  Geez what a ride!  The one calf is so big he’s eating feed and hay.  We gave them all la200 and the vet is coming out today to see all the animals.  calves were whooped from their big day yesterday..but we got them tubed and today they bottle fed just fine!  Yeah!   I had a couple rabbits come up with enteritis..but I beat that darn crappy #$@..!!  Yeah!!  I had to keep them from going to their newhomes a bit longer.  I’m keeping them over the weekend, to make full sure everything is safe!!  But I worked my bumm off..and everyone is bright eyed! Phew!!  Man, that feels so darned good.  Ok, back to work..we bought stacking crate hutches..second hand..they need scrubbed a ton..and I have to scrub the hutches where the buns got sick....plus, Chris wants meatloaf..the only thing he says I can cook!🤣🤣🤣🤣  Oh, we had more fluffy butts born two days ago!! More illegitimate chicks!🤣🐣. Ten BO!  Hopefully we’ll get $20?  But we’re keeping the feed🤣❤️🐣. Oh, Chris named the pig, Marie..my middle name🤣🤣🤣❤️  So romantic...


----------



## chickens really (Jul 23, 2020)

Oh my lord Denise..  
You and your Husband need therapy I'm thinking? 🤔🤷‍♀️ Post pictures of the calves please..


----------



## Bruce (Jul 23, 2020)

I don't know, I think maybe they are too far gone!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jul 24, 2020)

But we’re having a blast!


----------



## chickens really (Jul 25, 2020)

Hello Denise..  
We need pictures of the Calves please 
Also I'd love to see more pictures of the piglets..


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jul 25, 2020)

We cut the ear tag off last night, poor guy..but he’s a fast mover!  The piglets leave this week🤣🎉👍🤪. They are sooo messy!  Chris has to hose out the crates twice a day..he switches them between two crates...Feeds them one at a time...they are sooo much smaller than our first litter, guess it’s due to the genes?  The parents are tiny!  All the buyers are thrilled!  I keep saying..there is NO GUARENTEE!🤣😩🐷. Yes, the work load is upped, yes we are tired, sometimes edges, but when things go well...we are soooo happy!  When I’m bottle feeding a calf, or syringe feeding a rabbit..or milking goats...it’s the payback for all the work!  I did lose a precious harlequin lionhead today...enteritis.  I beat that thing with all the others...but it snuck up on him.  Of course he was mine...he showed no signs...no bloat...no goopy butt...etc.  ugh!  But the others are all doing great and that’s what counts!  Chris got to go to the races tonight!  He was sooo excited!  I was sooo excited to have the house to myself!🤣❤️
Ive decided that I no longer want people taking “tours” of the farm. When they buy a rabbit, I meet them up the driveway..with that rabbit. When they pick up a piglet..same deal...I talked to Chris...seriously....about the animals and their health...after the calf..after losing two bunnies..I said the farm..is on..lockdown! Then the next day..our renters..who live on the property...asked if they could bring friends to see the animals...ugh!!! Soooooooo. I basically said that the rabbits were sick and couldn’t be gone near..the piglets were too fragile, the calves needed rest..it was raining, goats don’t like rain, etc.....later she texted and said never mind...ugh....she’s always hated me!😩 And, yes, those are tiny piglets in a rabbit nest box!🤣❤️🐷🐰. Oh, not sure if I mentioned, Chris bought a new feeder pig? Named her Marie...my middle name 🤣😩. She’s 422lbs! Wayyyy too big! He tried to get her butchered but the one guy is booked, the other doesn’t have his cooler running..$800/month. I said we should just buy one? Chris said yeah right..🤣. So, now he’s running all over buying chest freezers...and trying to figure out when going to have time to butcher a GIANT PIG?😩🐷


----------



## chickens really (Jul 25, 2020)

Thanks for sharing pictures today


----------



## Baymule (Jul 25, 2020)

422 pound pig is not a feeder pig, that's a sow!    shoot her in the head, raise up with the front end loader on a tractor, skin, gut, quarter, pack in ice and take in the house for processing. We had 3 one year and couldn't get a slaughter date, so we did it ourselves. It's in one of my feeder pig threads.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jul 25, 2020)

Okay I have to ask why is that piglet not eating the cheerios??


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jul 25, 2020)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Okay I have to ask why is that piglet not eating the cheerios??


Lol...that piglet, apparently doesn’t like the cheerios?  But instead likes to be “bedazzled “...🤣❤️🐷. It’s one we sold last week...the kids line them up and see how long she’ll stay still🤣🤣🤣

@Baymule ..yep, they did say at the auction, that her sister coul not be bred, but this girl is open...🤣. Our new Juliana mini pig boar really likes her..he can smell her over the barn fence...he gets rowdy!🤣🤣🤣. Chris thinks he should give him a ladder...🤣👍. Things keep getting weirder here...


----------



## farmerjan (Jul 25, 2020)

Just a little friendly advice, don't know what you paid for the 3 calves,  hope it was not too high a price,  but jerseys are a little trickier to start out feeding,  because they normally can not handle a full 2 qt bottle at a time until they are several weeks old.  Many times if bottle feeding, I will feed 3x a day and only feed 3 pts max at any one feeding and watch their manure for consistency at the beginning.  They have smaller stomachs, and will do better on 3 pts a feeding but you have to make sure they are getting a good replacer with 20/20 all milk,  fat/protein.  Jerseys naturally produce more fat in their milk and the calves absolutely do better because they are eating a little less.  If you feed too much milk right off, you can scour them easily.  I like to raise jerseys on my nurse cows as they do good because the nurse cows are jersey and jersey crosses. 

Also, they will be smaller and to get them to a 1,000 lb killing carcass will require some serious feeding after they are about 15 months old.  Most of mine hang at about 400 -500 lbs so often weigh 8-1000 at 24-28 months.  I run mine at pasture, on the very best quality grass we have growing, and kill about 27-30 months.  I will do a little grain feeding at the end, but it is minimal of 5-8 lbs a day.....

If she weighs 400 +, and is open,  and they said her sister could not be bred, there is a very good chance she won't breed either.  Waste of time and money because they eat too much at that size to justify the costs.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 25, 2020)

There is a dairy a couple of counties away and they sell Jersey bull calves at 3 days old for $20. They are cute, but i have no desire to have a bottle calf, I'd probably kill it out of ignorance. So we paid $500 for a steer that we will get in August. Our friend is keeping the steer in the lot and feeding him, we are picking up Cornish Cross chicks August 12 and 6 are for him. We'll feed and raise them in exchange of him feeding our steer. I think that's a pretty good deal.


----------



## farmerjan (Jul 25, 2020)

Baymule said:


> There is a dairy a couple of counties away and they sell Jersey bull calves at 3 days old for $20. They are cute, but i have no desire to have a bottle calf, I'd probably kill it out of ignorance. So we paid $500 for a steer that we will get in August. Our friend is keeping the steer in the lot and feeding him, we are picking up Cornish Cross chicks August 12 and 6 are for him. We'll feed and raise them in exchange of him feeding our steer. I think that's a pretty good deal.


Very good trade off.....Jersey makes good beef to eat.  The bull calves are the same here, cost very little since they are not the favorite to feed out due to the smaller sized at slaughter age.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 25, 2020)

My mistake, I'm not getting a Jersey from the dairy, I'm getting a Hereford and Charolais cross from our hay guy.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 27, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Ive decided that I no longer want people taking “tours” of the farm.






Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Oh, not sure if I mentioned, Chris bought a new feeder pig? Named her Marie...my middle name 🤣😩. She’s 422lbs!


Sounds like someone already fed her ... a lot!



Baymule said:


> Our friend is keeping the steer in the lot and feeding him, we are picking up Cornish Cross chicks August 12 and 6 are for him. We'll feed and raise them in exchange of him feeding our steer. I think that's a pretty good deal.


I'd say you got the good financial end of that deal!


----------



## Baymule (Jul 28, 2020)

We get our steer in August when the pigs go to slaughter. The Pig Palace and the pen are big enough for a steer. I already have a date in March for slaughter, then we'll get pigs again.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jul 28, 2020)

@Baymule ...everyone tells us..hint hint, @farmerjan, tgat we need to keep them at least a few years?   But, now that we’re getting so attached to them, of course we know that we have to butcher...but, as I always say, we’re bad farmers...we don’t like to “cull” anything....even to feed us.

These guys are a blast and doing sooo great!  Wide eyed and doing high kicks!  I had a rabbit buyer today..wanted to see the farm..I stammered, stuttered, but did pretty good at holding my ground.  I pointed at things, and explainEd why we couldn’t go for a tour.  They were bummed...but, just couldn’t do it.  Chris is out buying another freezer for Marie..this makes #5...full freezers!  Yep..you read that right!  That does not count the refrigerator ones.  I told him I still want to be able to buy my ice cream in bulk when we go to the cheap grocery store that’s an hour away...we get about 15-18 1/2 gallons every time🤣. Plus the milk, plus the other pig...etc...yep, we’re nuts!

I lost a bunny to GI Stasis last night.  She was sold to some people already.  It got sick so the6 brought her back.  Ok, this is part of the reason that im rethinking selling to kids??  This was a pretty expensive rabbit.  This bunny got sooooo stressed under their care, that fast....ugh!!  I had to do an “autopsy “ to make sure it wasn’t something that could affect my herd....when I saw it’s guts soooo impacted ...I was...ughhhhhh...I had been syringe feeding, yogurt, water, raspberry leaves, plantain, everything...she was crying out in oain.  Honestly, if she was mine, I’d have put her down.  I was about to call them to ask, but she jus5 passed.  Poor girl.  Now they wanted to buy another one from me!!!  I agonized alllll night.  I referred them to a friend that sells $15 meat rabbits..they are more sturdy and a good starter rabbit.  I spent an hour with these people before I let them take tgat bunny...trying to reach them...plus I send very very detailed notes about rabbits.  Sooooo, rabbit people...how do YOU wean out who to sell to?  I don’t want to sell to people like this..but in the spring I sold to a lot of children that are doing great jobs!  And for some it teaches responsibility!!  Ugh. Enough of that..got to go milk!


----------



## rachels.haven (Jul 28, 2020)

If it's any consolation, adults kill rabbits too. Just know it's not your responsibility if someone sits on their rabbit, or strikes their child's rabbit until it's crippled every time their child does or does not do something they want or don't want (my mother almost called the cops for that one, but foster care is only marginally better than abusive home, and sometimes worse), or sometimes rabbits just randomly die. My mom didn't weed out buyers, but she knew stupid people kill rabbits, and some would even blame her and want free replacements to go on killing. If it gets too bad raising price is a good bet too. I think she had a very limited guarantee/contract on what she was responsible for, especially after a few years, but always answered questions and encouraged them to bug her for emergencies (and not vets, omg, one vet in the area would KILL rabbits with bad care). Some people do "tail lights" health guarantees. Once they can no longer see the tail lights of the vehicle carrying off the rabbit their health is up to the owner, and it seems cruel, but there are a lot of stupids and weirdos out there that want buns to do weird and stupid things to. You never can tell. Age of caretaker doesn't even always correlate to success or failure of the rabbit keeper either as you're seeing.
Any time you sell anything there's a risk and that animal is out of your hands, but success equals to possibly a happy future for all involved and the start of someone's new hobby and the "joy" shared.

Did the stasis rabbit always have dry grass hay and water available? While not strictly necessary on the right pellets, hay always seemed to "absorb" dietary mistakes and changes. I guess grooming and avoiding hair balls would be important too for your breed. Mini rexes don't take as much as your lion heads when it comes to grooming...


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jul 28, 2020)

@rachels.haven ....sooo, yes, I go over everything with buyers..this breed was a lop, so really no reason for a hair all at this age.  Yes, it should’ve had water at its house?  Under my care I was syringe feeding it water..,and yogurt...Offering hay, raspberry leaves..plantain...Calf mana, oats...she wascsooo darned thin.  Every custOmer gets my cell number, and is told to call, even at 4am...but, when I was asked about a guarantee...I said simply...I guarantee, that while under my care, they get the best care that I can give, I do my best possible...but, once it leaves, I can’t control, the circumstances..,of its feed and care, etc.  honestly, this has really soured me to sell to new owners..aka for pets.  Just a bit ago, a breeder friend texted me, and has the same situaction...their kit died, after two weeks...but unit sounds like the new owner put it under stress,  I’m sick of people thinking rabbits “are easy”!


----------



## chickens really (Jul 29, 2020)

Sorry about the Bunny. Stop selling them at 8 weeks and keep them till 10 weeks. Here Pet stores only sell 12 week old bunnies. Bunnies have very sensitive stomachs to feed changes and being taken away from the only place they know causes stress on any animals. Possibly the Bunny had underlying health issues and wasn't even the owners fault?  You can't get to upset when selling animals because that's the business you chose. Of course we all want fantastic homes for our baby animals but once they leave it's not our responsibility anymore. If they knowingly neglected the Bunny I don't think they would have brought her back. 
My last litter of puppies I was dooped by a puppy seller. Meaning they bought my tiniest puppy and resold her at a higher price. I definitely worry about my puppies and what ever else I sell as babies. The Mare I sold with the agreement of promise of first refusal and they sold her at auction before asking me if I wanted her back. Selling animals can be a wonderful thing, it also can be disappointing. 🙂


----------



## rachels.haven (Jul 29, 2020)

Sheesh, sounds like you're doing what you can.
You could always wait a few weeks to sell them like chickensreally said, but it sounds like you're doing a good job.
Hang in there. I'm sorry.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jul 29, 2020)

chickens really said:


> Sorry about the Bunny. Stop selling them at 8 weeks and keep them till 10 weeks. Here Pet stores only sell 12 week old bunnies. Bunnies have very sensitive stomachs to feed changes and being taken away from the only place they know causes stress on any animals. Possibly the Bunny had underlying health issues and wasn't even the owners fault?  You can't get to upset when selling animals because that's the business you chose. Of course we all want fantastic homes for our baby animals but once they leave it's not our responsibility anymore. If they knowingly neglected the Bunny I don't think they would have brought her back.
> My last litter of puppies I was dooped by a puppy seller. Meaning they bought my tiniest puppy and resold her at a higher price. I definitely worry about my puppies and what ever else I sell as babies. The Mare I sold with the agreement of promise of first refusal and they sold her at auction before asking me if I wanted her back. Selling animals can be a wonderful thing, it also can be disappointing. 🙂


I would’ve been furious at both of those situactions!  But you know me, I wouldn’t have the guts to say a thing...ugh!  Working on my backbone!!  She came tonight to pick up the other bunny that she brought back, but was fine...but I was getting rabbits delivered...so, luckily, I didn’t have to go through the whole thing again...ugh.  They are going to buy a meat rabbit from my friend...easier breed.  
YES,  @chickens really , I do agree that I think I’m gonna sell them older...not only for the health, but also so I can see how they grow....with these breeds, you have to see how they grow into their ears, etc, to really know who to keep...I have friends that don’t sell until 12 weeks.  But, I get sooo bullied by customers....I’m a whimp!


----------



## chickens really (Jul 30, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I would’ve been furious at both of those situactions!  But you know me, I wouldn’t have the guts to say a thing...ugh!  Working on my backbone!!  She came tonight to pick up the other bunny that she brought back, but was fine...but I was getting rabbits delivered...so, luckily, I didn’t have to go through the whole thing again...ugh.  They are going to buy a meat rabbit from my friend...easier breed.
> YES,  @chickens really , I do agree that I think I’m gonna sell them older...not only for the health, but also so I can see how they grow....with these breeds, you have to see how they grow into their ears, etc, to really know who to keep...I have friends that don’t sell until 12 weeks.  But, I get sooo bullied by customers....I’m a whimp!


I definitely wasn't impressed and tried to get back the puppy and the mare or at least find out where they went? I wasn't successful. Sounds like a good idea to hold onto the babies a few more weeks till you see they are eating and healthy before letting them go. Let people know that you let Bunnies go between 10 and 12 weeks as long as they are ready to go. ❤️🐰


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jul 30, 2020)

More babies in the farm....yep, more illegitamale chicks, crawled out of the bushes yesterday!  Ugh!!  So, I conVince my friend who’s coming from VA to buy two more mini piglets...she’s also buy8ng the other batch of chicks, to take this batch too.  So, this is the 3rd hatch, we did not expect!  But, chris has a planned hatch set for mon!🤣😩🐣. Too darned many chicks!  Then , is a picture of my new bun...she is a true dwarf!  She’s 8 weeks here, and smaller than my 4 week kits!  I’m soo excited!  I bought her from my friend, who get most of my great buns from now.the next two are my 4 week bucks..the second ones ears need to drop..but he’s got plenty of time!❤️Then there is a blue tort HL I also just bought...she’s a beautiful bunny!!  Last two are just my own stock, my harlequin mini rex buck...and my black tort HL doe..she has won two legs....she has an amazing coat!  Ok..those are the only boring picks for today.....🤣❤️😩🐰🐣


----------



## chickens really (Jul 30, 2020)

Oh my goodness! 
Definitely not boring pictures. Very adorable babies..🐰🐣🐥


----------



## rachels.haven (Jul 30, 2020)

Harlies make tricolors (if my memory serves) and people flip for those. Do you have a broken to cross her to yet?


----------



## chickens really (Aug 3, 2020)

Hello Denise.. 
You insisted that I join Backyard Herds, so here I am and then you go MIA..
What's new? I'm sure something has been worth posting about?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Aug 4, 2020)

rachels.haven said:


> Harlies make tricolors (if my memory serves) and people flip for those. Do you have a broken to cross her to yet?


yep!  i made my own tris!  Deep tris!!   Plus this week I’m getting a tri chocolate, tri blue, another harlequin doe...., then next week I’m getting two chocolate does, one lavender, a better harlequin buck, oh I got a blue otter buck....

im soooo excited!!  I’m kinda phasing out of the lionheads...yes they sell..but mostly to...regular buyers.....not breeders.  I don’t want this to sound bad...but, I had a family buy a very very expensive rabbit...within a week, they killed it.  Wanted another...I sent them to a meat seller.  

im getting into virtu shows..it’s actually pretty cool!  I’m learning a ton!!  Sooooo, when I do get there, to start showing my buns...btw, I’ve got a bun, a HL, a5 4weeks..he’s a stunner....but I’m not sure if I want to focus on HL or mini rex for show??  Anyways the virtual shows are soooo interesting!  I’m made a friend with one of the judges.  She’s teaching me a lot... she’s also teaching me how to buy....what to look for...shoulder length, shape of the legs, etc...it’s wild! Who knew??  Cute doesnt cut it!!  So, I’ve totally realized tha5 these breeders tha5 are trying to sell at 8 weeks....we’ll, I’m sitting back...unless I see something..truly spot on....I bide my time...I’m going to the breeders that aren’t actually peddling their rabbits🤣🤣. I have a friend...she keeps most of hers..and never sells until at least 4 months...I have a doe from her with 4 legs....for tge non bunny owners who are reading..that means they won four times at shows...anyways...I keep tabs on her bunny barn.....only problem..she’s super far away.  I only got my doe because my friend was already going there.....

Anyways, so, I’ve got this true Holland dwarf...clearly too small to eve4 show...but she’s is the best bunny ever! She loves me to death!  Gives nose kisses!  My only issue...who the heck am I going to breed her to?  At almost 9 weeks she’s wayyyyyy smaller than my 4 week old bucks.  It was soooo hard to find her.  Everyone wants a true dwarf!  Guess I’ve got time?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Aug 4, 2020)

chickens really said:


> Hello Denise..
> You insisted that I join Backyard Herds, so here I am and then you go MIA..
> What's new? I'm sure something has been worth posting about?


Hahahahahahaha.....what’s new????  Everything!! Calf’s, chicks 16? At least more bunnies? Chris is butchering that huge sow..the piglets all kef5 yesterday..he’s a wreck...blueberries all over the farm, but we’ve got no time to pick😩. Got two ducks!  Hens!  Yep, but tge6 are absolutely no trouble!  They stay out of the way!  The6 wonder about, coop themselves...give two eggs a day....  Honey my ND is due on 8/20...trying to remember everything I need??🤣😩🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐.  Kinda rusty....

I took a stand with all the people wanting to visit.  I have t put a pos5 on the farm page, because I don’t want to offend anyone...well, it’s beca I have no backbone...😩. But, when ppl ask, 8 go through the bio security thing, and explain, blah blah, they all have understood!!  Soo that been a relief!  Oh, family here this past week, then again on the weekend...phew.....never a dull moment? Had more kits..but it’s a slow breeding time due to the heat...ugh....

well, it stopped pouring, back to chores....


----------



## chickens really (Aug 4, 2020)

I'm glad you are doing great..👍
Awesome pictures today. Everyone looks so cute.


----------



## rachels.haven (Aug 4, 2020)

Ooo, a chocolate tri! A holy grail for tri breeders. And that holland is too cute. I sure am glad rabbits make me sneeze and itch or I'd be breeding hollands.

Your DH looks like he really loves his piggers. So funny.


----------



## Bruce (Aug 4, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Sooooo, when I do get there, to start showing my buns


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Aug 4, 2020)

Bruce said:


>


Leave it to you @Bruce ......


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Aug 4, 2020)

rachels.haven said:


> Ooo, a chocolate tri! A holy grail for tri breeders. And that holland is too cute. I sure am glad rabbits make me sneeze and itch or I'd be breeding hollands.
> 
> Your DH looks like he really loves his piggers. So funny.


I know...I’m sooo excited about the  chocolate tri buck..his name is Ernesto..his lines are...stacked!!   He comes on Thursday...I’ve already got his GF picked our..after quarantine, of course...

My good friend tha5 I get my show HLs from just informed me today that next year she’s moving south....I’m very bummed..,she’s the best breeder in the area...so, we’ll have to see what transpires in the next year...I told her flat out, that I’ll buy what she cant take.....❤❤❤❤   Poor Chris!

And yes, he really really loves those little piggies.....it’s always soooooo sad around here after they leave.  Then 3veryone sends us ador pictures..and he mopes even more.  But we’ve decided..that out of the neSt...our smallest sows, and the new boar..we’re keeping the best looking girl piglet.  Everyone...our waiting list is now at 11...and growing constantly...people see the pictures of the piglets at their new homes and contact us about getting one...I tell them about the list...  oh, listen to this...so the one great lady who came from VA to get a pink girl from our first liter...she came back and got two more this time!  And, she also wants a spotted boy from our new boar when we get one from the sows that made these tiny piglets...because she wants to start breeding too!🤣❤🐷. I’m totally fine with that,.,she lives states away...but our neighbor suggested to it one day, that he didn’t want his new piggy neutered...I told Chris...noooooo way was going to sell a pig and let my neighbor be my competitor!! But he changed his mind after he realized the work it takes...🤣🤣🤣🙏. We are totally realistic about the whole Juliana mini piglet thing...we know it is going to phase out....but, while it’s hot in this area....and, clearly, we are having no trouble selling....other than a Chris wanting to keep them all🤣. But, after we see it dying down, we’ll probably start to ... sell off a few of our larger girls, etc....BUT... piglets are definitely very profitable. A sow can have a couple litters each year...with a bunch of piglets...now for minis..that’s about 4-6...but that great! With goats..as a Chris puts it....they kid once a year...maybe 2? No..it’s not about the money, but yes, the money definitely helps pay the feeds bills once you get into it at this level🤣🤣🤣. But, I’m certainly not complaining..we absolutely love it..and we both want to do it.  Today I got to take the goats on walks...it was great.  The kids were on leashes, but moms just walked.
Oh, not sure if you all remember the walking trail that now borders our entire farm?😩😩😩. Welll..... we hate it!! Nooooo privacy! But, chris does joke, that when people ask for tours, I should just tell them to ride their bike on the trail..🤣. My other friend said we should have people pay us to have homeschool classes on science, etc next year...I almost lost it!! This was right after I had told her how we weren’t doin* the tour thing. I kindly said that we do not need the money, but we do value our time and need to spend it on chores and then enjoying each other. Then she said we could hire someone, so we can then give classes to kids....😩😩😩😩😩. Are you serious?? And this is my friend saying all of this...and of course..I was too nice to speak up, so I politely said, maybe, and I’ll think about it..ugh. People also want to come do ‘pick your own’ blueberries..,we have over 65 bushes...we do not want foot traffic on the farm.......🤣😩.....so, I’m forced again to find polite ways to say that we can’t..blah blah.

enough of that.

so, Honey, my ND I’d due in 16 days!!  Can you believe it?  I sure can’t !  Last year at this poin5 I was...well a total wreck!  This tear..I’ve got my stuff, in the barn..I’m about to read over a couple kidding threads, for refreshing.,,but, I’ve been doing some reading of alllllll of my notes....gonna show you some pictures.  In these pictures she doesn’t look big at alllll..they were about 4 days ago?  She looks better now.....but, I still think there’s just one in there.  Last year she just had Sugar..my biggest kid on the farm.  Ok, here’s the pictures...you tell me what you think?  I’ll work on getting new ones.  At this point her bag is not a bag at alllllllllll. She did not kid on my farm..so I don’t know wha5 she bagged up like last year.  But her udder is never very big..,but clearly, it needs to be a heck of a lot better than this!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Aug 5, 2020)

Got my new buns...no   @Bruce .....just BUNNIES!🤣🐰🐰🐰. They are sooo darned cute!  But of course the one, that the lady swore had been bred and had kindled this week..was NOT EVEN BRED!  Hmmmm...ok, so, I’m finally starting to realize that...hmmm, some people lie?  😩.  Hate that....but, whatever, I’m still happy that I got my harlequin doe. 
More news on the farm.  i was pretty sure that my goat Brandy got bred in the back of the Saturn on the ride home when we bought her and the buck...🤣🤣🤣. I know what you’re thinking @Bruce ...I’m sure there was some cheesy music on to set the mood🤣❤🐐.  Anyways...I’ve been watching her grow....kind of knowing....yep...he got her...got my confirmation today as I was rubbing her belly on the stand....I had been drying her off...anyways...I felt this one...bump..then.....wait...them..yep, in a different spot, there it went again!!  Not gas, nit the rumen..noooo where near..these were tiny hooves?!  I swear I thought I was loosing it!  It was the best!!  So, until today, I really wasn’t in goat-momma gear....I was getting ready, but...I’m trying hard not to get excited...because I don’t want to get attached....well..that’s blown!!now I’m just praying they come out really homely so I don’t want to keep them🤣🤣.   Fat chance on that!  So, now the calculations, mean both girls are due on the 20th....15 days!!  I’ve only got one stall up!!  Told Chris today I definitely need another right away.  Luckily, we just dismantled it all, so putting it back up, is easy, just a snap.


Oh, poor Marie met her fate yesterday.  She actually didn’t have that much fat on her!   Since he bought a 5th freezer, we still have freezer room to go to the discounted grocery store and stock back up on ice cream!❤❤❤❤ 

oh, here’s a real question for the goaties...  @rachels.haven .. @B&B Happy goats .. @Mini Horses ... @chickens really ... @Jesusfreak101 ...anyone else??  If I bottle feed the kids...how soon can I sell the “ugly” ones? 🤣🤣🤣❤❤❤  Only asking because my nephew is having an engagement party in Pgh on the 5th....soooooo, we have absolutey no one that I would trust to care for the kids while we run to this party for the day..,which means we take..4-5 kids along....not impossible, but...kind of rediculous.....especially since my family is very prissy.... anyways..the real question is...can I sell these kids..if they are homely...lol...at a few days-week old?   I know if they stay with mom they have to be 8 weeks.  I’m planning to bottle feed so I don’t get so attached.  I cannot keep alll of the kids this year.  I have ten....I can ONLY Keep 1-2...if tge very best does....and with planning to breed 8 does over the next say...7-8 months....I could potentially have 21 kids on th3 ground!  No way!!  I love my goaties..but I never want my farm so big tgat I can’t name my animals!

So, some advice on how fast I can sell would be great.  I would kind of like to keep another buck...because a Ferdinand gets lonely even though he has other farm animals in with him.,he wants a goat.  I’m not putting Willy, my wether In with Fred..because he’s my baby and I don’t want. To separate him from his family....itd be different if we had a new buck and that’s all he ever knew?  At least I hope!? 
ok, here are some pictures of Brandy..and of course my new bunnies!!❤🤣🐐🐰


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Aug 5, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Got my new buns...no   @Bruce .....just BUNNIES!🤣🐰🐰🐰. They are sooo darned cute!  But of course the one, that the lady swore had been bred and had kindled this week..was NOT EVEN BRED!  Hmmmm...ok, so, I’m finally starting to realize that...hmmm, some people lie?  😩.  Hate that....but, whatever, I’m still happy that I got my harlequin doe.
> More news on the farm.  i was pretty sure that my goat Brandy got bred in the back of the Saturn on the ride home when we bought her and the buck...🤣🤣🤣. I know what you’re thinking @Bruce ...I’m sure there was some cheesy music on to set the mood🤣❤🐐.  Anyways...I’ve been watching her grow....kind of knowing....yep...he got her...got my confirmation today as I was rubbing her belly on the stand....I had been drying her off...anyways...I felt this one...bump..then.....wait...them..yep, in a different spot, there it went again!!  Not gas, nit the rumen..noooo where near..these were tiny hooves?!  I swear I thought I was loosing it!  It was the best!!  So, until today, I really wasn’t in goat-momma gear....I was getting ready, but...I’m trying hard not to get excited...because I don’t want to get attached....well..that’s blown!!now I’m just praying they come out really homely so I don’t want to keep them🤣🤣.   Fat chance on that!  So, now the calculations, mean both girls are due on the 20th....15 days!!  I’ve only got one stall up!!  Told Chris today I definitely need another right away.  Luckily, we just dismantled it all, so putting it back up, is easy, just a snap.
> 
> 
> ...



forgot to add...more kits born today...mini rex VM pair...more chicks..this was the only planned hatch!!🤣🤣🤣. And this is one of our m8ni piglets ❤️  Oh, and the waiting list grew again today..2 more people...can you even believe it???


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Aug 5, 2020)

Hey Denise around here they get sold as earlier as three days old. Long enough for the breeders to make sure they get colostrum and they also send them with a gallon to half a gallon of milk just for the kid so they can be switch over to replacer or cow milk. Just depends on what you want to do. I don't genernally sale mine until they are off the bottle but i havent really sold that many to began with.


----------



## chickens really (Aug 6, 2020)

Well I'm new to the goat scene but my friends keep them one to two weeks to make sure the babies are taking the bottle well and not developing pneumonia or runny poops. I'm sure you will know if they are ready to be sold. You might need to hire a kid sitter that day? If I was close I'd be there in a heartbeat to feed the babies for you..❤️🐐


----------



## Bruce (Aug 6, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Got my new buns...no @Bruce


I've heard rumors they can do that in Brazil 



Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I know what you’re thinking @Bruce


I'm thinking: It was nice of you to be watching the road so they had some privacy.



Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Only asking because my nephew is having an engagement party in Pgh on the 5th


Oh, a bottle baby goat, what a great engagement gift!



Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I’m planning to bottle feed so I don’t get so attached.


OK, this I do not understand. Seems like a person would get MORE attached if they were hand feeding the babies rather than letting the mom do it mostly unseen out in the barn.


----------



## rachels.haven (Aug 6, 2020)

Goat kids on the bottle can go as soon as they had colostrum and are taking their bottles well-days old in some cases.


----------



## Mini Horses (Aug 6, 2020)

I agree with  the others -- get colostrum, couple days along and gone.  Yep, send milk to the kid transition.

AND agree with @Bruce, on ALL of it.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Aug 7, 2020)

chickens really said:


> Well I'm new to the goat scene but my friends keep them one to two weeks to make sure the babies are taking the bottle well and not developing pneumonia or runny poops. I'm sure you will know if they are ready to be sold. You might need to hire a kid sitter that day? If I was close I'd be there in a heartbeat to feed the babies for you..❤🐐


Road trip!!!   People have told me to hire a 4H kid.  Yes, I know that might sound ok to many...but, to me, wellllll, nope!!  I just cant imagine letting anybody in...Sugar rushes the gate...takes off, Trixie know how the sneak by at the exact moment.  Busty pulls so hard on he4 leash, she wants to be free range....she about takes my arm off when I’m leading her back to the gate. So, at this moment, on this day...I want to bottle feed, and sell mos5 of the kids.  I think I’d like to keep maybe Busty’s since Kinder goats are quite rare...and she makes awesome kids❤️❤️❤️   But we’ll have to wait and see?  If she pops out an agouti doe...bam!!  Keeper!!  
my family was here today.  They love coming to th3 farm...even my prissy siste4 liked it today because we picked a ton of blueberries and blackberry...but...my brother said, we no longer have a place to gathe4 up here..
my dads wife...well, she’s a real “peach”...so they’ve decided that the farm is the new designation for family gatherings?!!  Hmmmmm....🤣. My SIL liked the animals, but thought the barn smelled...like a barn...🤣🤣🤣. I don’t even notice it anymore?!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Aug 7, 2020)

Bruce said:


> I've heard rumors they can do that in Brazil
> 
> 
> I'm thinking: It was nice of you to be watching the road so they had some privacy.
> ...


Sooo, my SIL said no cute goat kids at her house...her HOA, (she’s even in charge...🤣🤣🤣) would not allow it!  Fancy pants!  
as for not getting so attached...I’m think8ng yes...those first week or so, I’ll be sooo in love.  But when a kid is here 8 weeks..living on me, and I know it’s personality...etc,..there’s noooo way I can sell it then!!  I mean, unless I was really ugly..and I’ve never seen an ugly goat kid??


----------



## Baymule (Aug 8, 2020)

A barn is supposed to smell like a barn! It's not supposed to stink, but it has an earthy smell. My horses congregate in the barn and poop. They have plenty of nice shade trees, but noooooooo they want to poop in the barn and hang out there. So we run the tractor down the aisle every so often and dump it on poor soil. We have plenty of poor soil, so that is not a problem.

Even when we clean out the deep litter from the sheep barn, to me at least, it doesn't stink. Pig poop stinks, but our pigs have enough room to have a potty corner and I have to get up real close to even catch a whiff of it. 

Country living. Take a DEEP breath and smile.


----------



## Bruce (Aug 8, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> even my prissy siste4 liked it today because we picked a ton of blueberries and blackberry


In her fancy heels? 



Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> so they’ve decided that the farm is the new designation for family gatherings?!! Hmmmmm....🤣


Nice of them to let you know before they all show up for Thanksgiving


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Aug 8, 2020)

@Baymule ..absolutely..the barn should smell just like it does!!  That’s why it doesn’t bother me!  My fancy sister....  @Bruce ..even said, when they went to the fair, she made her hubb6 take their girls through the barns, because she couldn’t stand the anima smell....are we even related???    No high heels today, but she still was very fancy ...I mean...ridiculous...my SIL had knee high rubber boots on..🤣. My sister had pure white canvas snea with hot pink laces...and white shorts!!🤣🤔. Really?  Now, I’ve have told everyone..to wear crumby clothes...in fact the last time..I said ‘trashy’..and they all made stripper jokes..because of the goats...so she wear clothes you wear to Cape Cod...huh??  Then we’re in the midst of blueberry picking...not exactly a clean activity....then my SIL starts freaking out tgat there might be snakes in tge bushes....after Chris calms her down..then she says...’well, I definitely know there are SPIDERS’...  who invited these people🤣🤣. We get a ton of chuckles out of watchin* them be so out of their element....  This morning I kinda told Chris how we were nominated for the holidays...I thought he’d say no....but he said ‘ok’...very matter of fact....huh?  Who’s this guy now??  Where my grumpy hubby?  The one that doesn’t like holidays, or seein* people, or definitely not seeing my family for loooong periods of time??? Huh?  Now we have to spend money and cook also?  Clearly he must not have heard me!!  Ugh....🤣🤔😩.
Ben moved his stuff back to college today....but he’s coming back for a week.  He’s forced to intern with football team at Slippery Rock again this year.  His plan was to go away...but, with Covid, no one is accepting internships right now, so he took the safe route.  He’s also upset about his masters...he’s got his applications all sent on, but the schools aren’t looking at, or do8n* anyth8ng with nex5byears applications du3 to the Covid situaction.  He wanted to have 3veryth8ng set...and planned.  He also thinks hell ge5 back to college for a few weeks and the kid# will be partyin* too muc( and the colleges will shut down again...he’s very upset, because for the medical field, you kinda need to learn hands on...

ok, gotta ge5 back to chores..my break was wayyyy too long!


----------



## rachels.haven (Aug 8, 2020)

As someone who lives in Mass, If I went to cape cod I'd wear full body bug netting and a whole lot of tick repellent because it seems like all they ever have is all the insect diseases down on the cape. I'm still not sure where you'd want to wear white shorts. Sure sounds like a party over there.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Aug 8, 2020)

rachels.haven said:


> As someone who lives in Mass, If I went to cape cod I'd wear full body bug netting and a whole lot of tick repellent because it seems like all they ever have is all the insect diseases down on the cape. I'm still not sure where you'd want to wear white shorts. Sure sounds like a party over there.


Geez..I always thought tp’the Cape’ was quite glamorous??  Guess kane might be ..., noooo, it’s not even close to that league...people wear pajamas allll day, even to grocery shop.....ugh....


----------



## rachels.haven (Aug 8, 2020)

Naw, maybe glamorous on the surface, but not really. They just got their first case of EEE reported this morning. Last year 19 people got it in the state, 6 died. Don't ask about lyme and the other tick borne illnesses. When I went down to visit a well known breeder of ND to pick up a buck in Rehoboth near the cape, I made the mistake of getting her talking about the diseases from ticks there, since I knew she'd lived there for a long time. Guess what? She had a lot to say and the local diseases are horrifying, have lasting, life long consequences, and are everywhere down there. I shouldn't have asked (but you bet I take Mass ticks seriously after that).


----------



## Bruce (Aug 9, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> so she wear clothes you wear to Cape Cod...huh??


Clearly she wanted to impress your farm animals!



Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Geez..I always thought tp’the Cape’ was quite glamorous??  Guess kane might be ..., noooo, it’s not even close to that league...people wear pajamas allll day, even to grocery shop.....ugh....


Pajamas to the grocery store  Maybe very young children who had been dragged out of bed. 

Everything has gotten more casual over the years. I think Dad wore a tie to UCLA in the late 30's early 40's. I know that early on people wore suits and nice dresses to Disneyland. The eldest of my cousins (now a 56 Y/O ER doctor in CA) was wearing sweatpants to class in the early 80's. Nothing anyone did when I went and that was only 7-8 years earlier. Change happens but I REALLY don't want to see people out shopping in their PJs.


----------



## chickens really (Aug 9, 2020)

PJs are for sleeping! What's next? People running around in there birthday suits?


----------



## rachels.haven (Aug 9, 2020)

Where I grew up in Iowa PJ's are paired with big fuzzy, slightly ratty "going out" slippers and are for grocery store shopping too. Some days it's just too dang cold and "dark" to get dressed there-nothing un-classy about it. We HIBERNATED when it hung out in the singles and below zero in midwinter.


----------



## Bruce (Aug 9, 2020)

chickens really said:


> PJs are for sleeping! What's next? People running around in there birthday suits?


That could be quite disturbing to many people's Puritanical upbringing.



rachels.haven said:


> Some days it's just too dang cold and "dark" to get dressed there-nothing un-classy about it.


If it is that cold the boots, snow pants and long winter coat would cover up the PJs, no one at the grocery store would know.


----------



## rachels.haven (Aug 9, 2020)

Bruce said:


> If it is that cold the boots, snow pants and long winter coat would cover up the PJs, no one at the grocery store would know.



Lol, yeah, too seasonally depressed. I liked it there though. Killer cold, but icy clear, cloudless, oddly not scorching sunny sky. I'm not exactly good with the temps though, so it would have killed me...and most of us here, come to think of it.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Aug 9, 2020)

rachels.haven said:


> Naw, maybe glamorous on the surface, but not really. They just got their first case of EEE reported this morning. Last year 19 people got it in the state, 6 died. Don't ask about lyme and the other tick borne illnesses. When I went down to visit a well known breeder of ND to pick up a buck in Rehoboth near the cape, I made the mistake of getting her talking about the diseases from ticks there, since I knew she'd lived there for a long time. Guess what? She had a lot to say and the local diseases are horrifying, have lasting, life long consequences, and are everywhere down there. I shouldn't have asked (but you bet I take Mass ticks seriously after that).


PA is riddled with ticks..Chris has lymes...but, thankfully, since having the farm we no longer have ticks!!  Yeah..ducks and chickens are good for something🤣❤️🐓🦆


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Aug 9, 2020)

chickens really said:


> PJs are for sleeping! What's next? People running around in there birthday suits?


Trust me..these people in their PJs..,you surely do not want to see them bare naked!!!  I don’t think many have seen the inside of a shower, or brushed their hair in...too long!  I’m not judging, this is a clear observation....😩


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Aug 9, 2020)

Bruce said:


> That could be quite disturbing to many people's Puritanical upbringing.
> 
> 
> If it is that cold the boots, snow pants and long winter coat would cover up the PJs, no one at the grocery store would know.


I guess I can’t say too much bad about the people in PJs at the store...I now go out...all the time..looking ...like a farmer...yep...wearing my hat, muck shoes, typically dirty, etc...I’m not about to change, etc for a 10 min trio to the store...but..I’m working, not lounging all day.....🤣🤣


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Aug 10, 2020)

So, today we put the castrations bands on two of the. Calves...poor guys.  The third one, he wasn’t ready....they did great..didn’t make a peep....and we finally put the real barn fans in the two barns tha5 were using....hooray!!  except now you can’t hear anything!  But, thats ok, the animals will feel great!!  Oh, lol...today we were out in the field and a Rock song came on so we were dancing up a storm...and we thought we’d try to square dance?  Long story short...we were having a blast being idiots, an...yep, our privacy...gone...the biking path was full of people peering down at us as we were doing our rodeo....ugh!!  Chris wanted to moon them!🤣🤣🤣 

so we have 10 days until we’ve got kids on the ground!  We are..slightly ready?  I mean, we know what do, got the supplies, etc.  but, we don’t have the 3rd barn ready...so, poor Chris is goin*bto be working like crazy....

im drying off Busty...so I’m going to get a break from milk8ng....this will be very nice!

rabbits...
i have a doe pulling fur, and another due the next day, two boxes goin* in next week.  I picked up a min8 lop today, and I’m having three mini rex delivered Thursday..two chocolate does and one lilac.  I still need one buck..hoping for a black...but, I can wait...I’ve got several bred does, and it doesn’t need to be immediate.
chicks...still have 8 peeps, about 5-6 days old...no takers yet..😩. And two hens setting on eggs...we aren’t really asking money anymore..we jus5 want the chicks gone.  They are cute, but I’m using a rabbit hutch..it has a solid floor, as their home...at this rate...it will NEVER BE SAFE FOR A RABBIT!  Ugh...


----------



## Bruce (Aug 10, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> .I now go out...all the time..looking ...like a farmer...yep...wearing my hat, muck shoes, typically dirty


That shows you are working. PJs say "I don't do anything".

I have 3 kinds of jeans:

Newish for if I'm planning to go somewhere
Halfway decent ones I wear to work on stuff but will wear (if they aren't too greasy or something) if I need to go to the store while working.
Old and ripped ones I wear for messy stuff. They aren't going off the "farm" unless it is in an ambulance.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Aug 11, 2020)

Bruce said:


> That shows you are working. PJs say "I don't do anything".
> 
> I have 3 kinds of jeans:
> 
> ...


@Bruce ...chris has like one decent good shirt..the rest are from the 90’s...he just wore the one nice shirt to my aunts funeral...in tge 5th we have my nephews engagement party...he needs to look nice..AGAIN...  we just happened to be in Walmart yesterday...huge outing for us!!  I said to grab a $10 shirt...man did I push the wrong button!!  He was soooo irritated!!  He said he has plenty of good clothes..🤣🤣🤣🤣😩. And he’s not spending a TON OF MONEY 🤣🤣🤣😩. On a shirt he’ll wear once...ugh....so, I guess he’ll just wear the same shirt? Ahhh, who cares?

today is our anniversary...he kinda forgot...saw my card on the counter in the middle of night..woke me up and asked..when’s our anniversary?  🤣🤣. I told him a few times this past month..oh well..I almo forgot several times too...🤣.   So, I set my alarm for 4:30...but I hit the snooze button a bit,,..well not today..he marched in with my breakfast...lol...ugh...who wants a full course meal that early?  He’s sooo darned sweet...🤣🤣❤️👍.   Right now he’s working on changing the fencing and the barns since we’ll have kids on the ground in 9 days! Last night I reminded him..he said the brush hog needed work, he wants to paint a rental unit..it’s sat for a year now..ugh..he teased that if the barns aren’t done with 2days to go, tell him then...ugh!!  Oh, we sold the latest batch of chicks!  Well, they said they are coming tomorrow?  So we’ll see.  My post said make an offer...I meant like $5..for all...she offered $5per chick!!  We said no, that’s tooooo much...we said $2 each and we’ve got more hatching soon, if she wants them too??  Hopefully she’ll come back🙏👍🐣

Ben goes to college tomorrow...last year of undergrad...he’s still interning with the football team, even though the6 aren’t technically allowed to play, e5c..they are going to be training.  And, he is the strength and conditioning coach.  He was supposed to go away next term to another school for his last internship..but with things the way they are, he decided to play it safe and just signed on for another one with his team.  He’s disappointed, but...what can you do?at this rate he just needs to focus on getting done on time, so Covid doesn’t screw up his large4 plan.  
ok, back to work..

glad to hear, I’m not the only one who goes to town, looking like a grub!🤣


----------



## Bruce (Aug 11, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I guess he’ll just wear the same shirt? Ahhh, who cares?


No one! Well your sister will notice, no one else will. 



Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> today is our anniversary


Happy anniversary! 
Yeah I wouldn't want to eat that much right when I woke up either. But he did do a nice job, even "artistically" arranged the fruit.


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 11, 2020)

YEAH, IT WAS SWEET.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Aug 13, 2020)

Well, we had C&DFarming shirts made yesterday...and I found out that the party is casual..so Chris can wear one of those!  We even had one made to stick on animals!❤️  Ruby, our bulldog was the first to wear one...man she filled it out!  Today I’m getting two chocolate mini rex does and a lilac too❤️  Very excited   then I just have two more coming in about 2 weeks?  Then, I’ll be done for awhile?  But I am in search of a true Holland dwarf buck..I have a true Holland dwarf doe..she’s 10 weeks and weighs 10.55 ounces !    I have 4 bucks..yes, the6 are small..but, not near small enough.

so. MY goats are getting really big now!  I already have a waiting list!❤️  So, I might not have to keep them the whole 8 weeks unless the6 are bucklings?  

had more chicks hatch yesterday..just 2...came out of no where..once again...ugh.  We can sex them now....so, that’s good.

what you can’t see as Ben is holding Pete...Pete is tinkl on Ben!🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Aug 23, 2020)

So, this happened yesterday, while we were out...ugh...I was very upset....I’ll still be upset years from now..but enough of that..here is our latest addition!  For now I’m calling him, yes..HIM...HMMMMMM,  and yes...only ONE...HMMMMM..but they are both very healthy and that’s what is is key.  But Brandy was huge!  So we were pretty shocked!  But still very excited and proud to see a new little guy!


----------



## chickens really (Aug 24, 2020)

Congratulations Denise...❤️🐐
He is definitely adorable 😋😊


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 24, 2020)

Cute little fella , congratulations


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Aug 24, 2020)

Now just waiting for Honey....she’s been cranky since we dehorned her...Imagine that??  Ugh, poor girl!!  But the last few days she’s back to her old affectionate self, which is a great sign!🤣❤️🙏. I have an appointment tomorrow...I wan5 to cancel, but it’s for my Oral surgery....really can’t...I’m pretty worried....imagine that?🤣😩.

so heres some disgusting info...if your tummys turn easily..don’t read.....our  three tiniest min8 pigs and the boar ar3 now in with the cows, to breed them separately.....well, those stupid pigs...eat the cow poop!  It’s soooo gross!  Chris thinks it’s great because then he doesn’t have to shovel much cow poop?  Soooo gross, they lift their faces...full of poop!  Ugh...I used to think these little piggies were sooo tiny...well, now they are growing grow eating the grain? Inside the cow poop??  Ugh...

the rabbits are doing good.  I’m getting out of lionheads..totally.  After this week I’ll just have one little buck left to sell, he’ll take a bit, because he’s not great.  To be honest, they don’t sell great here, the hair drives me crazy..too much maintenance..and they are kind of fragile....which...is hard enough when it comes to rabbits!  

im adding French Lops..which I’ve wanted for awhile, but couldn’t get anywhere around here...and we couldn’t drive that far.  Which is part of the reason I wanted them.  People were posting looking for them, but no one had them....  So I get them this week!  Very excited!    We’re going on Friday to buy 34-54 stacking hutches from the Fairground, depending on sizes.  They give great deals..,and they have unlimited....good thing I know a guy with big trucks..lol

sooooo, even though I’ve made it kind of clear that we are A closed Rabbitry, and not allowing “farm tours”..and that Chris and I work hands on...I’m STILL GETTING BUGGED...about bringing kids out!!  I was super nice to this one lady, I actually went through the whole “bio security “ thing, etc....she’s sort of a neighbor.  She seemed to understand...she said if we needed help from the library..guess she works there, etc... Well, the following week she asked about coming out!!  I didn’t respond, then I hurried up, and got things done, etc....told her they could come...then she said they changed their minds!!  Ugh!!

fast forward...now she texted me and said they wan5 to come on Labor Day weekend...it’s my nephews engagement party...PERIOD!  I explained that to her, that we’ll be busy, etc..please don’t tell her grandkids the6 can come, etc.  what does she do...she puts on FB...that they can’t wait to visit!!  What??  So now other people probably think that they can visit too??  She just texted...that’s why I’m ranting..sorry...lol...but I asked her..politely, to not put on FB about visiting....ugh!!

i also got a job application in the mail....huh??  I’m not hiring!!  Guess they just got a general one?  Sent it to me?  Also had this annoying kid, who texts me alll the time, and I should block him, but I feel bad...he asked if id hire him too.  He’s I guess maybe 20?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 24, 2020)

Denise,  practice saying NO NO NO...it's  really easy once you get used to it...no no no no no...simple, just like that


----------



## rachels.haven (Aug 24, 2020)

Time to start coughing uncontrollably behind your mask anytime you're near them? Appropriate yet?
Sorry they're bugging you! That's not normal! And not okay.


----------



## Bruce (Aug 24, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Well, the following week she asked about coming out!! I didn’t respond, then I hurried up, and got things done, etc....told her they could come


 No, no, no, no, no DON'T EVER SAY YES!!!!!!!!! In this case as a woman you do NOT have the prerogative to change your mind (we won't let you  )

By changing your mind you've just given her permission to come. Now or some time in the future but she got a yes.
Listen to @B&B Happy goats !!!! No, No, NO, NOOOOOOOOO



Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> who texts me alll the time, and I should block him, but I feel bad...he asked if id hire him too.


Block him. One request and a polite denial that you have no jobs to offer is enough. He shouldn't be repeatedly texting asking for a job.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Aug 25, 2020)

Thank you all for your ‘sage’(?) 🤣 advice....yes, you are alll very right.  I need to grow a backbone and just tell people that we are not a reality show?  I mean..the FB page is really just to sell stuff, so yes, I make cute posts, and make it a bit personlized, but, not...inviting people into our lives....ugh...  @rachels.haven ..maybe I’ll cough with my mask under my chin?  Whoa....that would really get people to leave us alone?  Nahhh...here people don’t seem to care?  We go to the store, workers don’t wear masks, but we do.  Chris is finally going to the races with his team...he’s in the pits..not many guys, but the stands are full, no one wears a mask...

enough of that

today we had a huge adventure...we went to the fair grounds and bought 48 stacking hutches for rabbits and 60 crocks...great deal!  Plus I bought three more Holland lops, from my dear friend who is moving to Louisiana, and she has taught me sooo much about “show quality “ and how to show rabbits.  Chris of course thinks I’m nuts.  But he doesn’t care as long as he doesn’t have to go to one of these shows...🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣.
so anyways now we’ve got all these new crates, and, unfortunately, we might have to rip out the hutches he built into the barn??  I hate that idea!! I told him no way.  I said I’d buy another semi trailer..he said no to that idea.  So, we have to figure it out.  We were only going to buy 34...but we couldn’t resist.  The rabbits are a nice little side business just for me.  I really enjoy it.  I have rabbit friends...yep, those same people that I called crazy..well, not those ones..🤣🤣🤣...I talked to this one breeder the other day.  She tried to get me to buy a buck from her for $960.....yes, you read that right.  Yes, I know they can be that expensive...but, I don’t one of those...yet?🤣🤣🤣. I’d rather get 5 for that!  
Honey still hasn’t delivered her kids...guess I got the date wrong?  But I saw her with Ferdinand...but I guess it didn’t take that day.??


----------



## Bruce (Aug 26, 2020)

You are in a fairly clean county, only .4 new cases/100K. Only 35 total, one death. Hopefully none of those people at the races are carrying the virus or that could change fast.



Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> She tried to get me to buy a buck from her for $960.....yes, you read that right.


Sounds like the alpaca craze that ballooned then blew up. How many people are there that will pay a grand for a breeding rabbit so they can make babies that they sell for hundreds to people who want to breed rabbits so they can make babies that they sell for hundreds to people who want to breed rabbits ..... ? Eventually you run out of those people and there are a lot of very expensive rabbits around.


----------



## rachels.haven (Aug 26, 2020)

$960 is too high. Top tier rabbits go for $300. Not sure what you're getting there...maybe a couple of goats in bunny's clothing?


----------



## chickens really (Sep 5, 2020)

No update on the other Doe due to have Kids?


----------



## chickens really (Oct 7, 2020)

Hello Denise..I guess you decided to leave?   
I haven't heard from you in awhile so I hope everything and everyone is doing well. 👍🏼😊


----------

